# Post your rhymes, free-form poems, ANYTHING! :)



## Lost Ego

I wrote this rap a week or so ago. I'm not sure if this forum is okay with rapping, if not just read it like poetry. I had lots of fun writing this and i was goin for a dark atmosphere o.o;


I popz a pill and throw on my frown.
Five oh catch word but they cant slow me down. 
If u think drugs are bad then u must be a clown. 
Clowns cause me to laugh and ur so funny. 
I bet you still believe in the easter bunny. 
Ya, he exists, but he carries around a gun, nd...
If you see me dontcha try runnin.
For the bunny its all game and fun and...
Tonight ima pop a pill, throw on my mask and pull out my gunny.
U already know that ima have more fun than ted bundy.
Pullin all out on my wits and cunning --- linguistics.
Took me 5 minutes to butter 2 biscuits.
Think about the idea and it'll make you fidget.
If writing were height i'd be a giant and u a midget
Life ain't a game, u can't relive it.
To step to me it must be a sin, its...
Blasphemy. Most of you couldn't last with me in the ring, for 2 minutes.
Oh yeah and tell ur girl friend to gimme her digits!


----------



## Mysterier

i'm not sure about rhyming _bunny_ with _gunny_, to be honest. did you write this solely for fun or are you trying to pursue a career?


----------



## Lost Ego

Just for fun lol. I used to hang around with a crowd that strictly liked drugs and rapping and stuff, but since i quit i havent really had anyone that i need to impress. But im just doing it for fun and to improve on my rapping skills so if i run into some rappers at a rave again, i dont make a fool of myself trying to freestyle. Whats wrong with taking gun and adding ny as to kinda give it a nickname-esque touch to it??


----------



## Lost Ego

or are you saying i shoulda just taken out the "nd" and then the "nin" and the "and..."? I was actually thinking about doing that but i liked how it flowed when i spoke the lyrics


----------



## qwe

> Cann i rap?


arre u black?


----------



## Lost Ego

^ no sir 
white as a zebra drawn by a kid with a white crayon

i dont really care for rapping, i just like writing. here's another piece that i wrote some time ago. i'ma put it on my myspace profile so this should be a good place to copy it down from my ipod and to get some input on how epic it is 

Came to the world to start an apocalypse, it all started when i felt those super soft lips, drove me mad like a feline for that cat nip, could never get enough like a husuluh for his benjamins, he keeps on hustlin til he's got tha benz and shit, never gettin enough an alchoholic for his sip, a mother to her kid, coke for its drip, a dopefiend another hit, for me its the mother nd her kid, the kids under a vehicle, she lifts it over her head like a miracle, me and her we're real heroes, try takin me on and ur dividin by zero, ridin this thing called life i never steer though, pickin a path, the most reward and the least crusade, life's a bitch and i shoulda stayed, this is all that left of me, i went out with a grenade, hear these bars that i have laid, my bars cut deeper than a blade, question them n i'll have u slain, i got bitches to do it without pay, they'll kill u and pull a kurt cobaine, his face is scarred cuz of the caine, the world is mine but we're still all slaves, i gotta appetite for action, i'm on another plane, got that hunger i can't abstain, i'm trippin so hard that i think im gunna faint and i better end this shit b4 she cums, cuz this beat hits harder than a drum


----------



## HigherAwareness

Fool we ain't no joke in Orlando cherry park,
we smoke crack (not really) and watch animal porn after dark
we don't drink alcohol
we just take adderall

knockin down news paper stands 
soda machines and trash cans
throwin rocks at old folks makin pedophile jokes
ridin skate boards
rippin off crack whores

potent like tha black fist
we dont vote for charlie crist
bringin more drama than gorillas in tha mist

steady gettin higher 
our mayor is buddy dyer
turnin the city butifael around like a tire (IDK it rhymed) 
So tell that honkey to retire
settin elementary schools and public property on fire
gonzo porn.. and pimps at acorn..make our lives much brighta

fool please, you cant see me
my mommas on PCP
more gang bangin goin on than compton in the nineties
my little sister got shot for a nickle bag of weed


----------



## HigherAwareness

You guys better not bitch, I was gonna start this as a new thread in TDS, But I figuered I would not make any friends if I did that soooo yeah woop woop. ouch I just got punched by my roomate, asshole ,he don't know about my musical styles.


----------



## HigherAwareness

It's funnier if you live in florida. Particularly Orange County


----------



## HigherAwareness

Lost Ego wrote " can I rap?"



No


----------



## DzNutz

we dont know if u can rap till u put on a youtube video!!!

ur lyrics are actually ok .. the humour is good but if im being honest its very eminem-esque


----------



## Seanjay

from my blog

_Some dead past you reawaken, with faux name lest it’s forsaken. No future we live a lie, reminiscing of nothing till the day we die.

It’s pointless explaining my confusion, when I live my life with great delusion. I sing my song with backup vocals, my book published by soulless locals. My words are spilt across the table, yet to them it’s just a fable; since I speak with a forked tongue, they can’t believe the songs I’ve sung.

DJs spinning beats with an air of idealism, the worshippers are dancing to the sound of socialism. With the DJ as their God and the music as their Bible, they run around in circles turning into something tribal. 


In my world you reign supreme, a stern but loving pixie queen. With faeries dust you coat the city, not once ever taking pity, on the hopeless viral inhabitants, in a town of no real relevance. 

Well that’s me, never giving enough to reach my goals but I can go through my sorrows with a fine toothed comb._


meh


----------



## Lost Ego

DzNutz said:


> we dont know if u can rap till u put on a youtube video!!!
> 
> ur lyrics are actually ok .. the humour is good but if im being honest its very eminem-esque



forreal?!! thanks. that dude is like my idol & favorite rapper. quite the inspiration... i guess i'll find a mic and record something to a beat and if it sounds good i'll cast it on youtube, but it prolly won't sound great, but who knows, i've never said whats written b4.

seanjay, i liked ur shit, post some more? it was deep and it flowed

higherawareness, hate to be a critic but try again. i know u can do better 

the 2nd is sloppy, sorry for that.
| 
\/

sins of a righteous man
shorten his life span
sittin on the can 
listenin to wayne
fuck money i wanna win my game
bitches, knowledge, power
did that, aight now make it rain
ended a man, never been the same
defended a man, nothin change
do good and get the short stick
do wrong and get 3 on ur dick
hows that shit work
when we gotta go to work
all day im overworked
life is a blur, ima lurk
baby maker ima stork
aint a daddy ima jerk
u do gooders make me puke
inspire me to engineer a nuke
blow this place to shit
and if this computer live
the stone-agers will read what i writ
they'll hafta buy a knit kit
make a hanky to wipe the tear from their eye
cause this was the very first rap to fly
make it to the moon and to never lie
n these lyrics, they get u high



i sting like bitch, i'm lighter than a feather
annoy me like an itch and i'll light you up, i aint no mc esher
the perfect girl is in my dreams but i never met her,
she wants outa my dreams but i aint gonna let her
no bitch is perfect, it took 3 to knit me a sweater,
ugly bitch you cant have my number, i'll give u a letter
a big D and if you dont got 2 D's, dont step to me
you gettin mad, this aint no talk shit
this is get down on ur knees and lemme pretend it aint u shit
murdered some nig named awareness, i dare you not to bare witness,
we both know i dont gotta talk you outa it, i got the richness,
if you dont got a price you'll get an incurable sickness
you dont want that and we both know that ay,
so take what you can get and amscray


i wanna spit the first one to this beat but i dont have a mic. i think i sounded good, but im the only audiencee


----------



## HigherAwareness

Lost Ego said:


> forreal?!! thanks. that dude is like my idol & favorite rapper. quite the inspiration... i guess i'll find a mic and record something to a beat and if it sounds good i'll cast it on youtube, but it prolly won't sound great, but who knows, i've never said whats written b4.
> 
> seanjay, i liked ur shit, post some more? it was deep and it flowed
> 
> higherawareness, hate to be a critic but try again. i know u can do better



OMG don't tempt me....This will take awhile won't be spontaneous I will have to break out my pen and paper.


----------



## BEEF/N/BROKLY

Ma nigga u wack
ya pills filled wit crack
mdma dealers startin to slack
cut it wit black
yea da pcp,
high as hell like smokin
beef n brokly
u can not fuckin mock me
ma hook u cudnt block g
not tryin b cocky
but i hit like fuckin rocky
block better too
on ma hitler tip
gonna take out da jews


----------



## BEEF/N/BROKLY

blue light fight
bet imma win
pop off son
all i do is sin
in n out da looney bin
dey try n call me crazy
dey try n to persuaes me
to take dem fuckin pills
n i keeps it fuckin reals
kno only god heals
yet im skippin on dem meals
n hustlin dem deals
holdin down wit da steal
so take ya least meal
if u a bitch den kneel
maybe den ill feel remorse
if not u a fuckin corpse


----------



## HigherAwareness

O ok you want me to get gangsta? My rhyme was intended to be silly but I am not dettered by this. Ill be back man Ill be back.


----------



## Lost Ego

i getz that paper
smoke that yaper
i aint her daddy
but i damn sure made her
slippin down the slopes
ima fuck this world
and i cant be coaxed
im the nigga with the most
first one ever to get this close
more enlightened than budah
got bitches n im their tutor
she gimme green n i show it to her
she gimme pink, i letter ride in the 2door
she gimme excuses i slap that hoe
tell me when to stop, i already go
thizz face all night, u already know
this shit go dumber than 0 times 4
fuck u haters, im rotten to the core
i'll hijack google and crash this server
to the whitehouse and no further
jokes outa him like frank furter
haha like a blowjob trifecta
feds n judge so big, straight through obama's neck uhh (like e40 does)
ur ears ringin from all this oral sex blood
ur eyes bleedin from readin this rhyme
cause its 4 ur ears and it'll strike u blind
fuck ur brain, fuck u in the behind
cant believe it was written by i
this shit is wet, its white on rye
fuck that its rice on white
its the zebra without the stripes
darwinism on this animal shit
give u a canablism fit
eatin who said this is what it wasnt
a lesson was learned
never doubt me, never push my buttons


----------



## Seanjay

*Meeep.*

_They bind us, by all this shit that doesn't define us,

laws in place that constrict thought and try to confine us

the story of a guy whose choices get taken out of context, they hex he gets vexed and then he writes text on the walls, 

tells the story of it all, about his life his pain and strife with a knife self defense against his crazy wife,

and the same blade he used to slice her fine, was the same blade he used to cut his lines

but he's willing to pay the price for paradise a baggie of fine white crystal ice that'll definitely get him nice

and what about tomorrow? That isn't a thought when crashing has him in sorrow.

And he progresses to the needle, that quick rush, instant blush speaking rapid mush. 

One you start to inject, when you're sick it's impossible to reject from a so called friend a rig full of gear.

Now everyday he lives his life in fear, knowing that the end is near._


----------



## BEEF/N/BROKLY

HigherAwareness said:


> O ok you want me to get gangsta? My rhyme was intended to be silly but I am not dettered by this. Ill be back man Ill be back.



LMAO u hood as hell ma g, dat reply had me dyin u funny ma dude, i was just dusted typin na mean on some quick ish, bout to roll up da hot shit ma nigga no beef no beeefff hahaha bre u dun wan it beefff nigga beef n brokly u cannot mock me


----------



## Outta Pocket

Smoothly I dip fools like a muthafuckin loosie
Everyday I wake up, n roll me a fat doobie
Here's proof G, Dutch box with a thousand roaches
Light up like a candle when mad drama approaches
Frequently fuckin foxes cause I got equity
International businessmen, they writin fat checks to me
O.P., Watch me flow like the Hudson River
Player haters metabolize me through your yellow livers
Get sick, choke on dick, fuck off and die
Organic, while bubblegum fools ride sugar highs


----------



## Outta Pocket

Subliminal destructive forces from media penetrate society
O.P., represent five percent with mad propriety
Self-harm, fools be diggin into they forearms
Ism smoke cloud my mind but keep me warm
Critical mass, it be reached when I preach
I'm like a mad dog baby I can't fuck with no leash
Tie me down, try to drown me, straight up mug me
I slap chop fools, bodybag toys in Snuggies
Theoretically iron bullets supersede lyrical swords
But somehow I string together all the right words
Negative thoughts are slick, formless, hard to erase
Like liquid ink, mixed with DOT-3 racked from ACE
Hardware, I give self-hate a mental stare
Spin twice, jump, then vanish into thin air
Mighty mental mists of mace aimed at directionless
Peoples, leave evil leaders erectionless


----------



## BEEF/N/BROKLY

DIS NIGGA DA TRUFF^^  see niggas was like u a 10% hell na 5% nation niggas n im eastern christian nigga
cypher
master
allah
ruler


----------



## Lost Ego

Just quit while ur up, u cant hear what im sayin
My lips are moving while im blazin
She takin forever, i cant keep on waitin
Life dont wait for u, bein chased by satin
Number 1 contender in rap, me, keep ur faith in
Little piggys on skewers behind walls of gold
Im the big bad wolf and those pearly gates always hold
My lifes unfoldin, condemned to do wrong
Burn those disappointments in my zong
Born suburban, i've been losin but i think im gonna win
1 more toke and i'll be higher than i've eva been
Too many bitches to count in this life of sin
Drinkin more drank than a fish with a fin
Keep ur ears open and stay patient
B4 u know it, ima take this rap, and go ape shit
I know what ur gonna say b4 u say it
I aint inside of u, this aint no gay shit
If you say u know the truth i just have to aim it
Ten thousandths of a millisecond later, u are faceless
Playin baseball without the bases
You are the baseball and i am the aces
Outa the ball park and into the casino
Make a mil in 1 trip to reno
Follow the leader i dont have to lead though
Used to hear with ur eyes so i have to read slow
Take a bitch, what i call a free throw
Easy shots aint shootin a 3 pee oh(po)...eye-en-tee(int)
who are you? bitch, i am me
what the fuck did u think, Gee-Oh-Dee?
Stupid H-Oh, P-L E's
If u thought that was me, ur a disease
HAHA i am holy and i make u sneeze?
U must be drunk so gimme them keys
While ur at it gimme some of that brain
If u do any good i'll throw u in my hall of fame
Join up with icarly and ms kardashian
I bet u think she's young, but so am i
And i've been pimpin since the age of 5
Call this a wrap, i dont wanna have to try
To keep something goin that has made u cry


----------



## Ason Unique

Come try and stick for my riches,
And I'll leave homicide takin mad pictures
At the crime scene grinnin, smokin mad swishers
I don't fuck wit nines, son I got the .40 cal
Cause I got niggas runnin, drop em from a mile
That just be my style, I gotta kill these niggas now
Stackin up bodybags, another clip in the mag
Huntin' niggas like ya stags, and ya'll in season
Wavin' they red rags, that's just the reason
And this the exit door to yo life, you leavin'
Knock ya to tha floor, kick ya teeth in
Shoot ya in tha dome and leave ya bleedin
I pull the slide back, cause bodybags stack
Niggas fuck wit me yo vision fade to all black
Ain't afraid to react, my descision is to attack
Try to front kid and you get merked
Get done kid, wiped off tha earth
Try to run shit, get bullet holes in ya shirt
Leave ya whole hood, a sight like a playground
Where that nigga stood, white chalk all around
Fuck 5-0, in front of ya house bustin' mad rounds
They'll never know, leavin' shell casings on the ground
Murder weapon, finger prints, shit ain't never found
Way cops thought I was actin' my skin was brown
But that's just how we white boys get down
When you from the Beechview side of town
You niggas thinkin' bout home invasion,
best not cause it'll be ya life ya savin'
Test me bitch and its a dead caucasian
Yeah it's amazing, how dumb you niggas are
Breakin' in my crib nigga you ain't goin' far,
Unless I send yo ass up to live wit da stars,
Send you to the sky, talkin' bout make you die
So come and you niggas try to test me, 
but come strapped with a bullet proof vest g
you motherfuckas gonn be victims murder in the first degree


----------



## Lost Ego

^ props, not half bad


----------



## DeMiZe-420-

Outta Pocket said:


> Subliminal destructive forces from media penetrate society
> O.P., represent five percent with mad propriety
> Self-harm, fools be diggin into they forearms
> Ism smoke cloud my mind but keep me warm
> Critical mass, it be reached when I preach
> I'm like a mad dog baby I can't fuck with no leash
> Tie me down, try to drown me, straight up mug me
> I slap chop fools, bodybag toys in Snuggies
> Theoretically iron bullets supersede lyrical swords
> But somehow I string together all the right words
> Negative thoughts are slick, formless, hard to erase
> Like liquid ink, mixed with DOT-3 racked from ACE
> Hardware, I give self-hate a mental stare
> Spin twice, jump, then vanish into thin air
> Mighty mental mists of mace aimed at directionless
> Peoples, leave evil leaders erectionless


^ props 

(this from one of my tracks)
-I charge on this mic with superb skill
- i heard u got the word that im so ill
- They kno i can rap, i do laps on the track all day
- and if you dont believe, then check the stats hombre
- i be this spitting savage, way above average
- i burn on that kush aka the devils cabage
- the smoke aint cheap so you kno i got cash
- and dont get irash (irrational) when ur girl gets stuck in the ass
- well thats to bad i guess she digs a homie with doe
- and im just lookin for a hoe that can suck and blow ohh
- Never quit way too slick well known for hitten licks
- I rob any fool unless they kickit with my clique
- i grab that mac and go click clack and cock it back
- aim it at his cap cuz hes wack and i want that cadillac
- demize im well known holding it down for ohio
- and ima rep and stay high till the day that i die bro

*http://www.supload.com/listen?s=1MOOxe*
^ this the song, i got second verse..i produced the beat as well
____________________________________________
im like an orchestra
-compared to ur solo work
-ur just the bag man while im up front playin clerk
-ur the side of mash potatos im the beef on the plate
-im on top ur on bottom in the vegetate state
-u could say im king ur the expendable pawn
-listen up checkmate but this game goes on


----------



## Ravr

I like to rap before I take a nap, oh snap, I better take off and tap and tag my girl's  ass


----------



## Dubulous.

sometimes I fight the blues, other times I just face 'em
embrace 'em...shit, sometimes I even chase 'em
so I can get that feeling when I pick up the pen
analyzing past mistakes so I don't make 'em again
and I'm, back to the narrow path, the planet twirls
while I'm sittin around trying to understand this world
some cats ain't legit, they get, stuck in sin
I'll bring a mic to a gunfight, and fuckin win
mama raised a slick talker, spit the real story
but the fact is I had to practice to get the feel for it
my beginner niche is inner riches, where dollars are vices
knowledge is priceless, and I'm honestly twice as
nice on the mic device as those who follow advice
from outspoken fools with broken tools, but polished weapons
college lessons...did not affect my profession
hide the message in the essence, keep the rest of 'em guessin
like that.


----------



## Dubulous.

I kick rhymes for the bold and shady
flow like golden gravy
I'll blow a stolen 80 and show an older lady
how to fuck like a champion, it can't be the luck
legs to the headboard, smear her vanity muck
got game, not fame
got brain, not sane
look back, not the same
a lot changed
yeah
everyday I hate it
everyday I love it
look up high as you can
I'm slightly above it
roll the fade up extra tight
ask satan for a light
heiroglyphic the walls of hell
graffiti when I write
I'm too ill
slay mics with true skill
try to penetrate my fortress
get your goo spilled
I do kill.


----------



## Ason Unique

Yo its verbal attack, on this sick fuckin' track
When you in my hood kid watch ya back
Won't be afraid to attack, lick ya for ya stack
My gat is full-size, ya weak .22 is compact
This is lyrical combat, and I just made contact
Cause niggas is killable, when I be hittin em with syllables
And these mags is fillable, .40 S&W up to the top
And when I buck you, you will drop
My flow is chronic, it never stops
Bombs is atomic, that I drops
Gunfire barrage, hittin' ya like a bitch's massage
You're a mirage, nothing but an illusion
Thought you could rap, source of your confusion
This was a fault, that I found amusing
Verbal assault, is what ya'll be accusing
Get educated, sit down and listen to my musings
My rhymes is clearly stated, my prices ain't inflated
I get it fo' cheap, like I said prices ain't steep
Yeah and I'm talkin' bout the price of weed
Gettin' paper, hustlin', that's how my crew be
We hold gats, and smoke blunts on city stairs
So you cats better become aware,
I'm a soldier and this is lyrical warfare
I be killin' the competition, my shots stay never missin'
And if ya listen, my rhymes stay never dissin'
Flowin' like my piss when forties got me pissin'
Start to front kid, you start glock kissin'
Guns clappin like thunder, niggas gettin put six feet under

Ayo son I got a PHD
In mothafuckin B and E
That's breaking and entering
My iron sights is centering
The deuce deuce right to ya skull
.22 round bouncin around in ya head like a ball
When I start buckin' I'll never stall
Put one in ya head for good measure
Then check ya pockets and claim my treasure
Trippin' in da bando, smokin' blunts with Lando
Makin' niggas dissapear like a magician,
Givin' a burial, I'm also the mortician
Murderin' punk ass niggas is my mission
When I pull a gat, its like multiple choice
Where the bullet goin, in you or yo boys
Yeah so motherfuckers best hear out my voice
You mothafuckas see my gold shinin'
I got tha fiends up in line and
I'm slangin' shit, up in vials
My name ain't in no police file
Niggas don't know my style
Cause you never fuckin' see me
I pass through ya hood like breeze g
Cause when slangin' gettin' money is easy
One word to sum it up, I make it steezy
So nigga come fuck wit my crew
You'll be fuckin' with .40 S&W
Wit' da forty glock, cause I be sellin rock
Ain't afraid to make a nigga drop, or kill a cop
Cause my money and rhyme flow, never stop
My pockets is never lean, cause there is always fiends
Ain't never gonna stop makin' cream
I leave mad niggas steamed, 
when da cops put on the high beam
Cause I'm a ghost, that they never seen






combined some shit I had written down it fit


----------



## SKL

Ason Unique said:


> Come try and stick for my riches,
> And I'll leave homicide takin mad pictures
> At the crime scene grinnin, smokin mad swishers
> I don't fuck wit nines, son I got the .40 cal
> Cause I got niggas runnin, drop em from a mile
> That just be my style, I gotta kill these niggas now
> Stackin up bodybags, another clip in the mag
> Huntin' niggas like ya stags, and ya'll in season
> Wavin' they red rags, that's just the reason
> And this the exit door to yo life, you leavin'
> Knock ya to tha floor, kick ya teeth in
> Shoot ya in tha dome and leave ya bleedin
> I pull the slide back, cause bodybags stack
> Niggas fuck wit me yo vision fade to all black
> Ain't afraid to react, my descision is to attack
> Try to front kid and you get merked
> Get done kid, wiped off tha earth
> Try to run shit, get bullet holes in ya shirt
> Leave ya whole hood, a sight like a playground
> Where that nigga stood, white chalk all around
> Fuck 5-0, in front of ya house bustin' mad rounds
> They'll never know, leavin' shell casings on the ground
> Murder weapon, finger prints, shit ain't never found
> Way cops thought I was actin' my skin was brown
> But that's just how we white boys get down
> When you from the Beechview side of town
> You niggas thinkin' bout home invasion,
> best not cause it'll be ya life ya savin'
> Test me bitch and its a dead caucasian
> Yeah it's amazing, how dumb you niggas are
> Breakin' in my crib nigga you ain't goin' far,
> Unless I send yo ass up to live wit da stars,
> Send you to the sky, talkin' bout make you die
> So come and you niggas try to test me,
> but come strapped with a bullet proof vest g
> you motherfuckas gonn be victims murder in the first degree



word

OP - no

Ason you like AOTP?


----------



## Ason Unique

Yeah I like JMT, AOTP, associates


----------



## nearjat

Sometimes when I spit I feel like I can taste rhymes
And every now and then I feel love in a bassline
Game time, you know you cant front on this passion
We take things deep, while you're in the kiddie pool splashin'
Trappin, stackin'- pay attention to my fortunes
You gotta be jokin' if you think you rockin more than the
Original, mystical- thick roots of hip-hop
Stop lying to yourself, you know you feel it when the beat drops
When a real MC talks, it's like gospel out a microphone
In the zone I'm hopin that these fakes get their cover blown
To expose the egotistical bullshit that's like poison to our young ones
Promote drum tracks and spraypaint not hotheads with handguns
Cool calm rational but sometimes you gotta pay the bills
Through zip lock bag hustlin' and syllables
I won't pretend things are gravy but I say we rearrange this
So fuck ya attitude cause hip-hop can change shit


----------



## Dubulous.

flashy not fictitious, flow ridiculous
number one with a bullet, trigger finger tickelish
vote for change? please, they're suckin the same tit
life's a bitch, they skipped the foreplay and came quick
history repeating, time and time again
they're never gonna notice how it's never gonna end
forget how I be spellin it, find patterns in the elements
rage against machine, shoot holes in their intelligence
natural instincts to kill, one rhyme at a time
fuck that soft shit that you find in the mind
I like my fish raw, my money in dollar sacks
I speak that abstract but stand on solid facts
little black bombs with the mother fuckin fuse lit
flying thru your windows and you know you can't defuse shit
lose quick, when you're battlin' a champion
toppin' charts and crackin brackets that you can't be in
point a cannon at the devil, clean the mess that you be standin' in
so be polite and wipe your feet when steppin' in my mans-ion


----------



## Lost Ego

i wrote this to the song syllables by eminem ft kanye and 50

she said im so sexist,
he said im such a racist,
man i say in such an epic lyricist,
momz n teachers said i was a cynicist,
cant feel my shit like a nuclear physicist,
hop on the track n the beat hisses,
im to artist like a soda is to fizzes,
this is my masterpiece, i give art n she gives kisses,
all those nights... i gotta stop to reminisce,
i was just a man and then u became my misses,
u sparked my fire, n then u were my kindiling,
i became an 8 legged beast and got me spindling,
words together n makin metaphors and similes,
lets drive off into the sunset and head to sicily,
im an italian boy and your my morning lily.
im not some nigga from harlem or philly,
i came from a suburban neighborhood,
be my dame so i can start my knighthood,
ill take my excaliber n chop some wood... n make us a cabin,
turn you into my m.rs. ye thats an acronym,,
if i can have u forever i'll cut off a limb,
i aint goin out on a whim,
ur just worth more than my two cents,
i'd buy you for any expense: a million dollars n 6 pence,
u can have my heart, aint no false pretence,
if you break it ill make sense of your nonsense,
and turn this world into an intense suspence-horror movie,
the casualties will be far more immense than nam,
and after the storm has calmed,
ill still take you back cause i love u more than my mom


----------



## KingBlueTwista

I hear a lot of wannabe G's thats rapping about killing
Come cook up with me you won't last in the kitchen
Cause I turn up the heat and spit fire at yo testicles
Burn your balls so bad your kids'll be born as vegetables
Im the incredible cheddar slicer, I'll rip your cheese to shreds
Then I'll tie your dreads to a cop car and call the feds
See you flying round the corner like a cat on speed
Laugh my ass off while I spunk on your mother's knees
I got an army of bees, that I keep in my cellar
And I ride em to battle, like a fucking guerilla
Punch you in the ass so hard that I gave you cancer
From the free radicals I make with my high velocity blaster


----------



## KamMoye

i ain't read this shit, 
it ain't real talk!
all squawk!
onomatopoetic
that's how i get it!


----------



## K-Dazed

How about someone post a beat, then people rap over it? You can type whatever shit out you like, but if no one can hear the beat they don't know how nice it'll sound.


----------



## Psyke

I just wrote this all baked off of a certain lil substance:

*One day I decided all outta da blue,
I’m pick up the mic, and it’s all brand new,
My homie way back we was sluggin some brew;
“man you got some fly rhymes”  Man I got 2c-b-fly too,
So I started out cool, straight chillen In my denim
Chillen with my women, getting all up in it
But one fucking day I got tired uh that shit,
Smoked a cig and got lit
Inspiration came quick
So uh, ahooh ahooh, I blew up like Atomic;
Slow flow supernova implosion till I vomit
I committed to the game but I’m all up on it
Hotter than a comet, but still I’m feellin fizzy
Straight spinning till I’m hurlin getting dizzy, 
back in those days, you can call it a phase
but I was getting blazed watching Steve Irwin get Tazed by Sting Rays…
but uhh
Yeah main, Lots of drunken reproduction,
Getting accustomed to disruption, 
I need no re-introduction, -
 I Started puffin Huffman (Mayne’s you know how it been)
Lookin’ Back on the year, shit, 2010
So I -
Ended my luncheon, Ham and turkey, extra onion
Breath smellin’ like a dungeon, I was feeling pretty cunnin 
I was,;
Drivin’ straight fried of off 18 if you know what I mean
Then my phone went ring,
So I-
Multitasked,
Baked off my ass,
Burnt s’more fake grass and proceeded to crash.
Sheeit,
Woke up the next morning not feeling so nice,
Popped open a red stripe, 
microwaved my thai cuisine with a side of brown rice
and i
assessed the damage to my Honda quite a view
lit up a stoag or two, continued sipping brew,
you know the ush;
the usual routine, 
Although I never pop beans I wasn’t feelin’ too lean.
Ahoo.   Excuse my pretenses,
Popped out the contact lenses and from there I lost my senses.

Damn, Quite a trip it’s all been,
I rode the road to the top and then once again;
hmm
I never seem to win 
but uh, shit. shit ain’t nice,
And by the statement above I mean you ain’t get twice.
Spice. 
Maybe a modest proposal is in order,
Never give the man you’re quarter till you’re sure you got your order
*


----------



## Wise420

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvgIosV2VwY Best listen through headphones recorded through MP3.

so who do ya know
that can run up, and pick up the pace
then get to that, moving and flowing now while i abuse, unknowingly
am i slow?
what if i said
am i dope? 
better believe, well get to the IV, so pull up your sleeve and fuckin shove in in deep
gotcha OD'ing to sleep
like a bank robber, with a balaclava
ima storm the place
yell with force now "everymuthafucka on the floor today"
so i force my way
jump up and, over the counter
lace the clerks, both hands and  faces
open the tills, grab and steal im packin mills
clean the place 
jump back, over the counter,and fuckin evade
cant be caught, cus im  fucked in ways
and i havnt, comitted, and ticked the names
off my hit list
started with a diss to kick to fame
then i caught logistics
taught the devil 
his own game came with satanic scriptures
puffing a spliff, then, i put another clip in
to kick the shit
outta triple 6
dismissed the risk quick
even if im causing a crime
to fuck shit,  results legit
coming with more, then a slit a wrist
forensic's, even with the very best, equipment
cant figure this, expected
they, missing one peice, to the puzzle
let detectives, to do there best to, detect me!


----------



## personaljournalist

if you guys dig hiphop check out my songs
http://www.youtube.com/user/therealintention
www.myspace.com/intention
www.reverbnation.com/intention


----------



## DOB

this thread needs more QWE


theres a guy who faps on your granny
as child was raped by his nanny
a sick mind was born
when his ass was torn
apart by his mothers hand
 a psychopath without pineal gland
hide yo kinds,hide yo wife and mainly yo antiquated elderly

venerable grandmummy
stinky acient maternal 
golden aged oldschool gal


----------



## BABAJIDE

Shiet nikka diz fred be of da chaen!!!


----------



## deaf eye

can i crap ? Constance Constipater


----------



## Ason Unique

deaf eye said:


> can i crap ? Constance Constipater



Call me Nazi Germany, France Annihilator


----------



## Wise420

Return to concious from a somewhat intense experience
and i couldnt comphrehend what  happened, im still, half tripping DMT
thinking bliss for the mission, reminiscing the feelings, grining  chillin with 7 cherubs, sinners and spririts, and met the lyricist 
and he said, 
"you'll keep on winning, if ya keep on giving it, but not givin in, givin ya dopest, the realest the illest, will kill em dead"
"ill stick to it" knowin they feelin ill, I'll leave em greavin'  till they heavin' and speakin in tongue
ya hearin a demon speakin, repeatin satanic scriptures
fuck the devil, he aint even real hes fictitious, im living whats realer?
whats the deal?
i'll play godzilla in micheal Jay's thriller filming from a crackhouse building were the addicts  hang out
handin smack out to children, 
whats sader, im the mad hatter, handin out prints of my charactor 
inked, with 44 carrot gold tabs, in lavender, looking bad ass
nearly as mad as gordon ramsay, loosin black jack
"too bad chap, it took your money" 
what a class act, just let me stack facts, on tables, relax
if i skated a lake, late in the day, 
in pink skates you'd think i'd fall off, detach?
" im jesus, causing 3 miracles easy, to appease to your daughter,
im walkin on water,ya more concern im causing more then just war 
confirm the order
come to battles, serve like soldiers and warriors searching destroying you toys of this world


----------



## Wise420

The rap scene today is faker then briana banks's 34 double DD's
I put in the effort then flip, then  multiple by 2
the work ethic bizerk,two to three to 4  ya learn
its gonna concern, repeat it more, to easy
cease to kill em defeat, destroy when i deploy and seek
with skills
to lace an asian all the way from asia, i dug my way to this ancient temple
whats the name of it?
how do i know i dont speak the language, couldnt read the script on the wall at all,  hangin up side down from a sushi bars
awning, its 3 in the morning not yet yawning, still pretty fucked off, acid fuckin trippin' in a fucked up scene with bruce lee hes
doing karatee, in a pub sink, sculling down 151 bicardi then throwing up over the carpet
suss the keys then find me, drivin off, in his aldi, gettin rowdy with a wheel spin while im out here, smoke it up
but im already tokin on the finest, organically grown  bud from downunder


----------



## MrGrunge

Rhyming in ebonics and bragging 'bout your chronic tonics
Acting like a poet throwin' prose inside his ghetto sonnet
Comment, you bombin', crash and burn the Earth like Haley's comet
Don't you quit your day job flipping burgers at your local Sonic

And that's pretty much all I got, haha


----------



## muntlord

i'll light this thread back up like an israeli christmas/ 
not the type with fancy lights or the worshipping christians/
i'm talkin gaza strip families searchin for victims/
i'm talkin bomb threats and para military killen civilians/
i'm hangen by a long thread but don't preach forgiveness/
devilish with this devil shit metaphors cold like the stiffness/
freshly dead or deadly fresh fuck dre i'm the real untouchable elliot ness/
feast on my prey like vultures circlen the first blood/
when it comes to this death rap bitches like he by far the worst cunt/
you might say i'm from down under but when i'm actually down under/
ya girl gonna know what it really fucken feels like to feel an aussie brother/
i let my words play on ya mind for a minute or two/
maybe you can talk about the kinda shit you been through.


----------



## Wise420

muntlord said:


> i'll light this thread back up like an israeli christmas/
> not the type with fancy lights or the worshipping christians/
> i'm talkin gaza strip families searchin for victims/
> i'm talkin bomb threats and para military killen civilians/
> i'm hangen by a long thread but don't preach forgiveness/
> devilish with this devil shit metaphors cold like the stiffness/
> freshly dead or deadly fresh fuck dre i'm the real untouchable elliot ness/
> feast on my prey like vultures circlen the first blood/
> when it comes to this death rap bitches like he by far the worst cunt/
> you might say i'm from down under but when i'm actually down under/
> ya girl gonna know what it really fucken feels like to feel an aussie brother/
> i let my words play on ya mind for a minute or two/
> maybe you can talk about the kinda shit you been through.


Im hearing you dude, even though im reading it through
my pc screen inside a padded room eating, hanging upside down from the glass roof ceiling
im repping downunder to ya cunt, ya know it's all love
living in sydney, coming through with a cinderella fit shoe
that im soon to use, and kicked a bogans ass with it too
ill grab a yank just while im at it and have my hand with him too
if that was a diss, i promise to make robberys quick
calling the cops on my own till im off my head pissed
holding 6 inches of razor discs, and im about to play with it
should i shave with em, or better yet blade my wrist
what have i become, should I neck myself instead
of send myself to mars?
i need some xanax bars, to calm my nerves that are doin there worst
holding a longneck like a jerk, but it's not what yer, thinking either, was i beer drinking it?
fuck the drink bitch your kidding me, gimme the spirits if i ever get into it
i'll be rolling down the highway drunk as fuck off the gin, sippin' it, actin' american
smoking on potent organically grown Skunk in fat blunts again
toking as much, as a dump truck dumps fucking stuff into a dumpster
or equivelent, to a pile of tires on fire, lit up in ditches got pictures of it
kinda like that same one in the simpsons 
and that reminds me of an issue, just to back track on some history.
"I never joined in, when i was filming that scene
were homer was smoking weed, on a legal prescription"


----------



## Wise420

Whats happening to everyone on this site, bluelight my cyber chair
browsing the internet, on this aussie long day weekend
took a bong hit then got stronger, like pop-eye as a strong guy
finished his spinich  in a minute 
feelin fit, like an etheopian athlete, in it to win it quick
running towards a can of bake beans and crab feet
adjacent is 1 plate of steak, beans,  carrot's, baked in gravy
im smoking weed illegally, 
but none of these pigs be catching me, snatching my weed easy
some  fat kid came up to me today
acting like a man then started demanding that
i hand over my wallet, or i cop a gobfull
"of what?
i aint giving you my money, you fuck head
you probabaly go buy some more chocolate, eat so many damn picnic's
that ull end up sick in ya tummy
this aint the first time you've had to call mummy 
fuckin weak ass bitch, who does he think he is"
ill recommend him to practise peace
with a catholic priest, till he cracks his feet
acts like a fag with skie's
wants to get back to the church, just to rape this kid
little bit dangerous, took him to the chambered sink
but what if i came in here, with flames, looking for games to play
i couldnt get caught, if you tried to strain me through
a one-thirty-two micron strainer, bru


----------



## Wise420

My words will spread like germs, worse then a salmonella emergency alert
in a taco bell restuarant, im leaving you up on the toilet floor guestroom
poisoned throwing up in the toilet stall
chuckin up guts, 4 chiko rolls and more
you see i come harder, then a chinese gunner in vietnam
running faster, then that muthafucka be gunning
"whats wrong ya nip, your eyes are shut up"
couldnt see me, im moving at speed and im weaving
bouncing, dodgin the fuckers bullets
as they whistle past my face in a hurry
" i can do this"
i told myself and nothing else
 "just get thru it"
hit the ground in a rush
no muckin or fuckin about, hell, put me in my grave today
if i aint watching out, but im watching out, never not turning my back
always scoping out, talking about the area, im always joking about
using artillery styles in lyrics, that'll be cutting the victoms 
with a gillotine, full of 6 inch, rusted steele beams
shape like pencil tips it's simple.


----------



## Wise420

Im spammin the boards, like elton john when hes jacking to porn      
with a mask of micheal jackson on, smacking a horse 
there aint a chance in the world, you'll be smashing the score
cus im reigning class champion, you'll be asking for more 
stab with a cole, that i grabbed through a fire hole full of embers, that light up and glow
better get the firehose, distinguish dangers
woke the neighbours, at 3 in the morning broke, the sidewalk pavement find me
lighting  stacks of papers, contagious and dangerous, yet outrageous
out played you, with pace 
when my minds on weed
you'll find me running, coming quicker then the roadrunner munting on speed
im moving so fast not even the speedo, be keeping up with my speed
recieving, nothing but heat when i, blink it's like i think in instances
might tell a shrink, should i? would he understand this buisness?


----------



## Dubulous.

I might move slow
but never too late
not quick on the draw
but my gun shoot straight
got the evil in my veins
the gods in my brains
I use 'em all together
but call 'em by different names
no pain, no...
you know the rest
keep a pocket full of ammo
right in front of my chest, yes
say yes...
my microphone is blessed
by fallen angels in dark corners
who don't guess
eliminate stress
with the daily routine
habitual, ritual
hip hop fiend
find a diamond in the rough
when I'm diggin in the scene
pluck the dirtiest of rocks
and knock it till it gleams
that's how I brew beats
that's how I cook rhymes
that's how my kitchen kicks it
every mothafuckin time


----------



## Disclosed

Lost Ego said:


> I wrote this rap a week or so ago. I'm not sure if this forum is okay with rapping, if not just read it like poetry. I had lots of fun writing this and i was goin for a dark atmosphere o.o;
> 
> 
> I popz a pill and throw on my frown.
> Five oh catch word but they cant slow me down.
> If u think drugs are bad then u must be a clown.
> Clowns cause me to laugh and ur so funny.
> I bet you still believe in the easter bunny.
> Ya, he exists, but he carries around a gun, nd...
> If you see me dontcha try runnin.
> For the bunny its all game and fun and...
> Tonight ima pop a pill, throw on my mask and pull out my gunny.
> U already know that ima have more fun than ted bundy.
> Pullin all out on my wits and cunning --- linguistics.
> Took me 5 minutes to butter 2 biscuits.
> Think about the idea and it'll make you fidget.
> If writing were height i'd be a giant and u a midget
> Life ain't a game, u can't relive it.
> To step to me it must be a sin, its...
> Blasphemy. Most of you couldn't last with me in the ring, for 2 minutes.
> Oh yeah and tell ur girl friend to gimme her digits!





Just cause you alled out a battle on the last two lines.  Here is my fun rebuttle.

Blasphemy.... 2 minutes and a midget?  
Yo maybe that ring is too tight and them ridges
are cutting off the blood circulatin
to your little midget
I'll give you my girls digits
so she can talk to a guy who f's midgets
You aint no competition
you just the guy that petitions 
for some delicious midgets digits
Oh, and my boy the easter bunny
said you best believe he put the eggs in your tummy
so change your name to sweet and honey.


Just kidding dude I liked your flow.  Just couldn't let you be with your last lines callin.

word is bomb


----------



## Wise420

Stinging like a bee, feining for nicotine
fuck the cigarete, i'll use weed as my trigger clip
im taking the win quicker, then saddam stayed living when he was dropped in the gallows, hung and defeated
im slimmer, yet my minds still bigger
to rip up, a 6 digit figure, use wipped chucks, to kick nuts
raping a preist, if I find him trying  to rape the deceased
named harry, whose and 8 year old kid
that use to have a cat named miz
that was savage


----------



## Wise420

Im as crazy as hangin a baby of a 10 ft balcony in the middle of whisconsin
clearly showin problems, crossed the line when i drugged it
smacking it up in the face but wait, really was mary kate
and i fucking hate the fruit dates, but not worse then mushrooms
I ate a plate of em, then started to salivate
till my brain surged and hallucinated to an animalistic state


----------



## Wise420

Fuck all you cunts, im so pissed off, that not even valium could ease me up
im raging like the current, from a tsu-na-mi
getting in punch up's, cus im not on tree's
withdrawing from weed, sober, in a fucked up scene
busting bus drivers for turning up late, so im not paying the fare
smack the cunt in the face, and get fined for fare evasion
fair enough, was quick to judge so I pulled a knife 
out my back left pocket, rested in a slick device with my wallet
for any bitch that lie's, there's gonna be twice to pay
results in a death tonite, results by me
you wanna try? good, cus im coming to find you now
with red eyes blazing, hanging in shady places
wearing black shades, with a sign above my head saying "im crazy"
as strange as it may seem, I grabbed a shovel out of a primary school canteen
with a plan to fuck up classrooms, but the headmaster ordered me home
says im too disruptive, like an addict on methylone
fuck the cops, i'll roast 10 pig's with my throat when i spit 
then feed it to the homeless kids out in homebush
i'll come back in the night, and light fire to the AFP building in Sydney's CBD
got a plan ready for smarts, like an arsonist tweakin the grand sheme, peaking on speed
hid the hydrants, blocked the roads so the fire trucks couldnt get to the scene


----------



## Wise420

Like a stray i'll play with anymuthafucker today
lose like lose change, you goose got crooked aim
couldnt maintain sanes mentally
ill respect you, but for the fun of it, call you out on a diss
and lift sprits, then rip on you, hitting you with bats equivilents X2
put in the work ethic bizerk, 2 to 3 to 4 ya learn
it's gonna concern, repeat it more to easy
cease to kill em defeat, destroy when I deploy and seek


----------



## Wise420

The 3rd terd to speak the word, got served and eatin (errrrr)
fuck if you think that's disturbing watch what i can do to a cat in a microwave
then come back exactly 3 and half days later just to find the remains
I knew a kid in school named brian, who used to have it for lunch
really was sad, cus the bully's would put dead pidgeons in his bag
oh wait now that I think, Im pretty sure I had a part in the incidents
that was years ago, and now clearly things have changed
mentally drained, called me damaged, stick me in a psych ward
ill be the first to climb the wall and scream im not "clinically insane"
but im literally in pain, and yall aint feeling me
not holding cancers cus i answer to cannabis daily
im getting more anxious then a south american on crack again
im writing this all down on my pc, and murdering wacks again
im fucking looking at my screen, and typing the shit
fixing up typo's if mispelt, so im editing it
forgot to mention, off my head again on benzo's and weed again
2 mg klonopin has me going like speed
nicked a script and forged the thing then hit up the nearest pharmacy
proceeded through the door's, straight towards the back counter
straight to area which had a sign of "prescriptions" held over it
hand over my script for 100 x 2mg rivortrils
the lady takes a look, while i sweat in my shoes
turns around and makes her way to the medicine shelf
grabs a 100 bottle and hands it straight to me
she says "go and pay that at the front counter" 
"thanks again" I replyed, and cheekily smiled, knowing ive just done a crime
time to pay for these babies, then get the fuck outta town and play
im guessing that's where this whole thing has ended up, with me rapping a stray
living easy now, with more scripts to fill
I wonder if that addiction will ever catch up to me now


----------



## Wise420

2nd round down in less then 24 hours
except this time im on opiates
blown, off 32 mgs of hydromorphone, dosed orally
on top of that, i smoked some average hydro weed through a bong
and now im itchy as fuck but no complaints cus man im living this up
cus im sick when im spit, and I aint speaking shit imfor real
feeling the ligering opiate sickness, twisted it's overdosed
better get me to the hospital, but thats not for me
cus im super man, came back during my comatose and made a plan
grabbed a vial of morphine sulphate, now im outta here


----------



## ZomfgGerbil

I think you should try expanding your vocabulary a little bit. Unique words make for a more appealing rap. If you're trying to get better at rapping, listen to lyrical artists, and incorporate their witty techniques. (Atmosphere, Grieves, Hieroglyphics, Cunninlynguists, Immortal Technique, etc.)


----------



## Wise420

Im not putting effort into these, im just doing what eminem does really. ive already said this isnt my style aswell. I only use it because I know how to and can get the rhymes and flow across better then my other style.

The only reason im really doing these rhymes is to try add some entertaining storys through rymes, for people like myself who find the style attractive.


----------



## Wise420

ZomfgGerbil said:


> I think you should try expanding your vocabulary a little bit. Unique words make for a more appealing rap. If you're trying to get better at rapping, listen to lyrical artists, and incorporate their witty techniques. (Atmosphere, Grieves, Hieroglyphics, Cunninlynguists, Immortal Technique, etc.)


Also I think that you listen to different artist, so we dont have the same taste in rap/hiphop if. I know heaps of people who find eminems style for example incredible, insane and twisted that can spit sum wicked flow.


----------



## ZomfgGerbil

I love Eminem too, personally, I think he's more of a genius than Einstein.


----------



## pisspotnrock

No, eminem is a gay cunt.. (his _*old*_ shit used to be dope..)

Melbournes finest

Edit: Sorry I had nothing (raps by myself) to actually contribute to this thread, Im personally into the other elements of hiphop  (I still listen to rap nearly  24/7, just dont do it myself)


----------



## Wise420

pisspotnrock said:


> No, eminem is a gay cunt.. (his _*old*_ shit used to be dope..)
> 
> Melbournes finest
> 
> Edit: Sorry I had nothing (raps by myself) to actually contribute to this thread, Im personally into the other elements of hiphop  (I still listen to rap nearly  24/7, just dont do it myself)


Ems new style on bad vs evil is his best so far, hes really put effort into the rhyming side of things.

BTW that song u posted, ive been hooked on for the past week. Couple of dope versus in it


----------



## Wise420

Wise returns, lights will start to burn
and I dont care if fights occur
I might be there tonight and light ya hair
with dynomite, im high I strike I seek deploy
defeat destroy we meet your gone
you speak a bit im quick to hit the switch
commit to tricks when licks will spit my shit legit wont quit
you know this, plenty of times Ive shown it
for the ones who accept its a bonus
never grown dro but I smoked loads
Im growing organic's in the ground yo


----------



## Wise420

So who wants to play?
whose down for a battle rap wheather its night or the day
I might be nice mang, or I could light a grenade
Fight till the day I die, then strike up and blaze in the park when its dark
and park the car across the road, but theres a problem
"I dont own one yo"
so im going hell slow cus im classed as mental
but im actually going fast, when you play the instrumental
fuck every motherfucker not in Australia
majority of these lighters be American's
so you can bet that all these yanks be munching frogs cows and pelicans


----------



## Dubulous.

smokin...

let's hijack an ambulance and slam into a SWAT van
lemon haze blaze while we're hoppin to a pop jam
god damn, these purple OP's don't crush
I love to get my veins wet and make the blood rush
a microphone lush and my dream state plush
some things the devil cannot touch.. but not much
the scatter brain jigsaw, we all connect the dots
drink scotch in pink socks, scribble on ink blots
our eyes work funny, no words to describe it
so we bump beats to vibe it, pack glass to revive it
dive into a space foreign to man and god alike
It's alive, it's in the wire in the cable in the mic
say goodnight.. say goodbye to the universe
we flew away at steady speed and never really knew reverse
captain in the cockpit coming thru the speakers
passengers fasten yer seat belts and sneakers
it's gonna be the smoothest fuckin ride of your life
and you don't even gotta lie to your wife.. who gotta light?



I blow the iLL smoke rings yo, true story


----------



## habboz

Wise420 said:


> So who wants to play?
> whose down for a battle rap wheather its night or the day
> I might be nice mang, or I could light a grenade
> Fight till the day I die, then strike up and blaze in the park when its dark
> and park the car across the road, but theres a problem
> "I dont own one yo"
> so im going hell slow cus im classed as mental
> but im actually going fast, when you play the instrumental
> fuck every motherfucker not in Australia
> majority of these lighters be American's
> so you can bet that all these yanks be munching frogs cows and pelicans


.

As far as writing music goes your not bad..

You just need like a little more .. ahh how do i say it.. not flow but like where you kinda change shit up outa nowhere like in lil waynes freestyles n other artists do, in other words you cant just spit aton of rymes or its ganna be like a run-on sentence and get repetative.


----------



## echo off

for starters, i only read the first post.  it wasn't because you wrote "Cann I rap" with poor spelling and grammer...  and i'm sure alot of people have raised this point, but i think not only can i clearly define it, i can provide references, so i'm gonna jump in without catching up.
if that offends you, or upsets or annoys you... how the fuck did you get past the first post anyway, you piece of shit...

so, friend Lost Ego... yes, you seem to be able to rap, but it's clear you aren't rapping from your heart.
don't get me wrong, this can clearly work out for people, and make you alot of money.  but i cannot condone it.
and it's not even for philosophical reasons... it's simply because what you are doing is similar to the pop-industry method of recycling melodies...  i won't go into my hatred for that.
instead, this is what i think suits the moment... it's a rap that basically defines how not being real can only lead to your own devastation.  until you can understand how, you are not ready to truly freestyle rap.  [disclaimer: what the fuck do i know, right?   XD  ]



> I'm obnoxious, motherfucker can't you tell
> Run through Little Havana yelling: 'Viva Fidel'
> Jerking off with the sheets when I stay at hotels
> Drinking Bacardi at AA meetings, smoking a L
> I'm broke as hell my attitude is no good
> Like working for white people after watching Rosewood
> So I'm a mercenary, I don't care how I get richer
> Like American companies that did business with Hitler
> Get the picture nigga, I'm the best of both worlds
> Without the hidden camera and the 12 year old girl
> Lets face it, your basic, you aren't half the man that I am
> I throw your gang sign up and then I'll spit on my hand
> Give me a hundred grand, give me your watch, give me your chain
> That's your girl, bitch get over here, give me some brain
> I'll bust off on her face, and right after the segment
> She'll probably rub it in her pussy, trying to get herself pregnant
> I said it I meant it, that's the way I deal with enemies
> Like pro lifers, that support the death penalty
> And don't talk about war, when niggaz know that you puss
> A fucking hypocrite draft dodger like George Bush
> Don't push me nigga, ‘cause I'm close to the edge
> And I'll jump of with a rope that's wrapped around your head
> Send a dead fetus to my ex on valentines day
> The safety's off nigga, so get the fuck out my way
> 
> Obnoxious nigga, murderous lyrics
> I know that you hear it
> Now that I'm getting closer and closer I know that you feel it
> Your eating off rap, and I hope you choke on your gimmick
> Niggaz said hip hop was dead but I'm invoking the spirit
> We're taking it, back in the day to the golden age
> When wack motherfuckers used to get thrown off stage
> Immortal Technique, I made this the bump in your ride
> Or burn it off the internet, and bump it outside
> Nigga, we keeping it live, we keeping it live
> We keeping it live, we keeping it live
> Burn it off the fucking internet, and bump it outside
> 
> Yeah nigga!
> 
> Look motherfucker, my words damage and slaughter
> A raging alcoholic like the president’s daughters
> Disgusting flow like third world country tap water
> But before I hit the border, someone give me a quarter
> ’Cause I'm a prank call, cop shops just for kicks
> Payback for every time that they called me a 'spic'
> And Puerto Rican chicks told me that I fuck like I'm loco
> And Dominican women call me the 'Rompe Todo'
> They call me 'Ansioso' I'd rather get fired than quit
> I get unemployment, you work and we making the same shit
> How dare you niggaz criticize the way that I spit
> You coffee shop revolutionary son of a bitch
> But you know what the fuck I think is just pathetic and gay
> When niggaz speculate what the fuck 'Pac would say
> You don't know shit about a dead man’s perspective
> And talking shit will get your neck bone disconnected,
> Disrespected, niggaz don't show no love
> Why you trying to be hardcore, you fucking homo-thug
> And don't be sensitive and angry at the shit that I wrote
> ’Cause if you can take a fucking dick, you can take a joke
> I choke your friends in front of you, to prove that you fallen off
> And you won't do shit about it, like the church during the holocaust
> Kalashnikov machine gun flow that I fire
> Obnoxious until they shoot me on the day I retire
> 
> 
> Obnoxious nigga, murderous lyrics
> I know that you hear it
> Now that I'm getting closer and closer I know that you feel it
> Your eating off rap, and I hope you choke on your gimmick
> Niggaz said hip hop was dead but I'm invoking the spirit
> We're taking it, back in the day to the golden age
> When wack motherfuckers used to get thrown off stage
> Immortal Technique, I made this the bump in your ride
> Or burn it off the internet, and bump it outside
> Nigga, we keeping it live, we keeping it live
> We keeping it live, we keeping it live
> Burn it off the fucking internet, and bump it outside
> 
> Daaamn homie, in high school I beat the shit out of you and your man homie
> Your girl wanna blow me and don't even know me
> She lonely and she think you a phony
> I take a piss on a development deal from Sony, or Def Jam
> ’Cause you like all of the rest man
> This ain't a verse it's shit talk at the end of the song
> And you can suck a dick if you think I ended it wrong
> Fuck you and I'm gone, ha ha ha


- immortal technique - obnoxious


----------



## panic in paradise

you are a gifted rapper, must be a stocking stuffer plus a pistol papper, 
fake wordsy speakin dribblers do come an dance in fancy circles
always eaten what looks good getting em hugged up dazzled and fed rotten
thinking about whats forgotten
for a "float" on the love-boat of the laughs of a preprogrammed past
it is just for laughs it is just for laaahahauughs, and it will pass 
just like the price of gas
and it will just like end 
just like that road you are driving, but it wont
here are your bones now go fetch whats left because nothing aint right
anymore


bounce back react, dont just stand there with you mouth like that
you fucking deadreamer.


----------



## Wise420

I hit the dro 1 minute ago, caused a fit in my brain, it hits and grows 10 inches mo 
im a deadly soup, with plenty of food in the stew, got a lethal concoction of drugs in it, dont get confused
ill defuse the trying ones, with a more then frying buzz
turn them from ever thinking, there was 'stand tall' pride there once 
if each line ment punch then id be like ali when he was
hit you up 10 times with the left then uppercut back with the right, you shouldve been ducking your fucked
impressed the best there ever was
and qualify fools for intensive care, me send em there
recked no way they can mend this fool hes deadly impaired, and already burried 6 ft beneath where you stand
before you try to write a line, take a pause mate
consider your fate will rape you with 12 hand grenades when none of the pins are stable
your wasting your time when you consider the standard of mine
ill be up in sniper position's not missing when im aiming for your brains and no lies


----------



## peacelovedope

Uh y-yea, best not turn on me, see I make that currency,
Just ask what I did last week, once you know you'll truly seeeee,
Rep like a Joe Pesci, best not call me funny, I be blowin fat lines with Monopoly money,
Pass go and collect a boulda, dust the grit of ya shoulda,
smoke that coke rock and chase it with some doja, 

See, back in the day they always had me in detention,
For shit that you think just might deserve a mention,
 dancin to Cab Calloway at stamp collecting conventions
With full cognitive retention, seein the mushroom kingdom dimension,
Excuse me whores and vagabonds, please lend me your attention:

Yeaaaa reefer man ya face off, make it so ya got no lean and a bad cough
Scat on and on and on and on until the damn bass drops, 
Cuz that's when your coworkers swarm you yacked out on that cheap snot

So, you want a membership in the baseball furies,
Well Holmes that shit ain't easy,
You gotta find those coney island fucks 
And smoke em like a bleezy
OR a bowl of phencyclidine *(the -ine in that is pronounced same as ketamine right?)*
Watching Cosby show while poppin antihistamines,

And it's still: fuck you no pudding pops, them is for my private stock,
I eat em after I picking up my only kid from laaaacrosse
Whaaaaaaaaaaat??????uh huh straight runnin shit everywhere,
do work in my meth lab in the midway of the state fair,

I'm waging war on mammals, pimpin in my ape cape,
Open up the window and air out the sherm smoke for fuck sake,
A true Larry David, the one and only most hated,
Got sycophants to move my couch to where it's best located
and then my legs are emancipated, comfort has been created,
don't print it before you save it, watchin Baywatch eatin xannies wishin Pam was naked,
If that was the case I'd prolly spank it, but you don't wanna know this 
So I'll take self lovin off of today's playlist!!!!!! Maaaan you cats all on the same shit


----------



## eternallyanewb

we are the animals/
kind of tangible/
we like to be warm/
and to look at candle grow/
because they are alive/
and the wick is made of hemp/
i burn with a green flame/
and my name is mr. grent/
i am a dryad fairy/ and i live in the wood/
under a rock/ with a bucket of mud/ (pronounced to rhyme with wood)
very cool druid/
rainbow is the fluid/
but not like pollution oil/
kind like a buddhist/
all of the tree and the oyster mushrooms know/
when i say yo, then its time to grow/
but i dont really do too much i dont even ask these/
days if i can bust because my leaves are on the ground like they were in the 90s/
and feeding the plants/
while we rock out in donkey stance/
this be the magic cipher of the natural dance/


----------



## Lost Ego

Disclosed said:


> Just cause you alled out a battle on the last two lines.  Here is my fun rebuttle.
> 
> Blasphemy.... 2 minutes and a midget?
> Yo maybe that ring is too tight and them ridges
> are cutting off the blood circulatin
> to your little midget
> I'll give you my girls digits
> so she can talk to a guy who f's midgets
> You aint no competition
> you just the guy that petitions
> for some delicious midgets digits
> Oh, and my boy the easter bunny
> said you best believe he put the eggs in your tummy
> so change your name to sweet and honey.
> 
> 
> Just kidding dude I liked your flow.  Just couldn't let you be with your last lines callin.
> 
> word is bomb



HAHAHA trying to step to me???!

You gotta come close to feel me,
When i see your girl girl she'll be,
Feelin me deep in her placenta,
Colder than the cold in the winter,
I smoke blunts, you smoke pinners,
You're a cold ass sinner and ima winner,
I could cook her dinner but i just wanna wow her,
I'll finish second if we gotta go for 2 hours,
Eatin her little, asian, pink flower,
It taste so sweet, so sour,
U never been down south, u such a coward,
I hope u kiss her caus i came on her face like a water spouter


----------



## panic in paradise

a little asian pink flower
smooth skin must of been covered in angel powder
every other time she gets a little louder

when i fist came around was when she did too
we both acted bored because we new what to do
which was ditch that joint and light up another

she had some black hash she stole it from her mother

she said if i smoked that something else i would discover


----------



## Lost Ego

i wrote these 2 last summer - the first one was largely influenced by biggie (hence the quote from his song)

“I dont wanna go to heaven i wanna go to hell”
fuck the goodie goodies in their hoodie hoodies
'he wouldnt wanna kickit wit satan would he? would he?'
yes he would… with a woody
he’s not anal or a prude ass cunt
wont need a bic to light my blunts
its not that hot ya runt
i made it in arizona havin hella fun
but there was a hole in me like a fuckin bunt… cake
rack up ya change wit a fuckin rake
gave ya my 2 cents, but ima want a hundred dollars back, lifes rough like a steak
wuts it fuckin take, to show ya lifes a bitch and then u die and if you let that bitch fuck you your a fool and i’d rather fry
my mind is a pig stye
the bitches know that i dig eyes
so they dont blink, and yeah i dig lies
i take a cop nd make pig fries
hold this girl down with zip ties
nd let my niggas run train



i dont want a rebound is what she say to me
i tell her she can be my assist and 3pointer simultaneously 
i've always been there 4 u, trace ur memory
im a monster? this is how you made me be
for her i flipped my world topsey turvey
i couldnt see shit, the air was murky
and all that good tree, that i was serving
ur salivating and ur enthusiasm is what im curbing
i cant have you jizz your pants and lose your nerving
was that outa bounds, lemme catch my wording
the rap game is a highway and i cant help but swerving
if u say i cant gas caus im white ill have u die lie washington irving

this third one im gonna write now...

Ye i lost my mind and i dont think ima ever find it
I tryed to read my raps and i was blinded
These words aren't meant for nothin but your ears
My bars will confirm your fears and bring my mother to tears
Before i start i gotta admit i've had a couple beers
Had a couple tokes, had a couple queers,
had a couple dollars but i spent them on a couple pills,
So give me a couple cheers as i get to zoning,
I snap outa a haze and hear the phone ring,
It's obama and he wants some more codiene,
Faded with the president and we're floating,
We're in his resident when we start to hear moaning,
It's michelle and she's fuckin with a dildo,
And she doesnt know she's being filmed, OH!


----------



## ForEverAfter

My grammar ain't good and my verse are passive
I don't want to brag, but my balls are massive
I impregnate girls at the drop of a hat
Once I even knocked up a cat
Peace out mother fucker
Yo


----------



## ArCi

They telling me i'll never make it in the industry
My whole life saying what i was never meant to be
All I mremember is you pussies just straight dissin' me
So don't start talking like you were ever friends with me
Truth be told, man you never had my back
How many times you fuck me over now, I can barely keep track
But its funny cause I always rise and push through the bullshit
If you really knew me in the first place you would've already known this
To be honest I really hope this verse is hurtin' you
so when you finally hear my track, take it fucking personal
cause I don't think you really understand me man 
and my whole plan, and how I got the fucking upper hand
On the situation that we facin', but you failed to recognize
Never in my life would I ever let you jeapoardize
my life, my dreams, my whole fucking career
So when we finally meet again, punk bitch you better steer clear
And stop saying that I'm the one who started all of this
You were the one in the first place, trying to act all hard an shit
Promise that my image will never diminish no matter how old I get
I'm only here now so we can finally get this shit over with.


----------



## Dubulous.

The Moon

I'm from the One, to the Nine, to the Eighty Three
a regular Reagan baby....with ADD
spent my sanity on freedom and I don't regret purchase
walked 239,000 miles to search this
...dark side...twist spliff with no gravity
oozing elusive graffiti inside your brain cavity
in actu-illy, these earth facts are silly
like a man ain't a man if he ain't stackin' millis
I'll transform and take flight like cater-pilly
do a lap around the moon then I'm back to philly
so I can smack you silly...for not noticing the difference
type of style that touches down and leaves behind imprints
for instance... I come around like a necklace
not perfect, just dope... and rarely reckless
till I turn into a beast on nights the moon's lustrous
and even a silver bullet to the dome couldn't touch this
plus this....luscious blood rushes
in a world with no rules, I serve justice, fuck this
I.. keep it moving and ya know I don't stop
never let the moon deflate, never let the moon pop
I'm the opposite of oxygen that's up in your breath
I was dead when I came, and alive when I left
I escape to the moon, lookin' back at your planet
I respect it, but it's hectic, and I wonder how you stand it
landed...


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

I want to hear anything y'all at bluelight have written, in sobriety or... with external chemicals turned internal by ingestion, injection, however these substances reach your brain; I want to hear the lyrical effects. Post anything rhythmic, poetic, and so on that you wrote. It can be abstract, concrete, nonlinear.. I just want to hear it.  So, shoot!

I'll start with two.

This one I wrote when I had a brain full of good ol' methoxetamine. Mm, arylcyclohexamines. Not trying to glorify but.. mm.

I'm inebriated by time displacement and yet elated without sleep I feel faded so how am I jaded by all of this hatred when I'm barely aged and experience is basic but sleep is sacred and need is chasing my dreams which are facin the chains of lacin the seams with strangeness which seems invasive but keeps me lucid and creeps on me faceless in my subconscious basement I need to erase it when time never changes and lines aren't in placement if my mind keeps on racing and changing the statement to lengthly exchanges of brainwashing paintings that lead to insane bringings maiming the range of this lameness I face to see when it happens to me mentally hungry vicarious yet lonely I don't think I know me more then I might know me so homeless and phony and told to be somebody mindless like a prodigy yet deny my audacity because I'm too cold to see where this road takes me impeccably beautifully dark here i overthink slowly but surely i type-I can't fucking sleep, reality's far from me sight's not a boundary.. SHIT. Maybe I should lay off the MXE. 

This next one, um, is just a freeform-ish thing that I wrote.. while.. also on arylcyclohexamines.. But I want to hear YOURS! :D

All's well when the skies are clear, so where in the hell did I leave all my fear? Is it because of the ones I endear, or maybe from finally facing the mirror? It's inane, the way emotions used to cloud my brain, insidiously they kept me enchained, so wait, why don't I want to get out of the rain? It's something local, some folklore that's often been told, I hope for something mental, but I know that this is the end of it all. It's not pronounced, yet through their mouths so often spoken...when the oxytocin's got you boastin', and you're lucid enough to control the ocean, your view is abruptly directing your floatin, holding onto the sweet memory roasted, burnt to a crisp yet you carry devotion, whatever the fuck direction you're goin', won't matter much when you swallow the potion; your lungs are clear despite your drear and dry choking, your mind is still vivid with subliminal poachin, approachin the mirror, you can see through their tones and the bullshit they wrote when you're close to the dome, you grab the hammer, now the mirror's broken, you close your ears to hear the sharp woe when; they leave the bathroom and put down the lotion, and take back the wheel of the life they're controllin, regaining it back with the knife that you're throwin, piercing their throats with the blade you're bestowed with. Their dear broken bones are enticing to poke at, filling their lungs with an indecent thumbtack, skill is the boat that you float on to keep track; Motives get thrown out if contentment's what you lack; incentive will grow with a brutal blowback, pain often paves the path for your retract, but self-indulgence makes this restless road an amnesic paved road leading blindfolded to a cataract.


----------



## CaseFace

I made a thread for this, however it hasn't seen any responses. If you'd like to comment that'd be cool! (I think it sucks, hence why I'm sharing it on a web forum right now and not with the persom whom inspired me to write it. So be honest f you think it sucks, I don't want to sow it to her otherwise haha..)

The sky at night
Moons delight

Constellations teaming
Consciousness is beathing

Sailing the sea's of love
Like a pair of dove's

Divide by zero
Cannot even a hero

Impossible too, seems this feeling
Like meditating, It's healing

Metaphysical awareness in mind
Eternal ignorance left behind

A Karmic interaction
Astrological infraction

Divine meaning
Energy gleaming

Like soaring Doves, up so high
It can only be you, my night sky


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

Whoever gave you the inspiration I'm sure would love to hear it.  I like "a karmic interaction, astrological infraction" quite a bit. Keep it up! Do you ever speak your lyricism, or just write it down like me?


----------



## Maya

I've been thinking about writing this for a very long time and I guess it's about time I do it:

My love why do you always deny
That you only love me when you are high
You tell me there is no difference even when you are sober
But this keeps happening over and over

All the things you say you forget
And I am always left with regret
That I was with you all this time
My heart was torn and is no longer divine


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

So straightforward and relatable. I love it. I can never write like that. More more more!


----------



## Maya

Ahaha thanks! Aight here's another one:

A woman people think can never hurt a fly
Everything she touches just dies
Created by Hades from rage and hate
Leaves people across the lands in a horrible state


----------



## ForEverAfter

all acquaintance be God damned.
for every year, a slaughtered lamb.
memory cells, like wishing wells. 

a synaptic dime. 
thoughts, prone to lost time.

an orifice. a Christmas ham. 
drinking the blood of Christ, 
with salt and lime.

all acquaintance
be God damned. 

for every year, 
a slaughtered 
lamb.


----------



## Lazaraus45

while tripping and having difficulty grasping the concept of time i scrawled these a while back:

while walking the earth
flying through time
everything gets left behind
only what's now is mine
a point at the end of the line
what was the past worth

--------------------------------

emotion and memory will not sever
for moments that are lost forever
as time moved on
what took you so long
is already all gone
it's neither now nor never
time and place missing together
where does yesterday belong?

------------------------

I realise the structure isn't right in them, i'd say that i'll fix them at some point but i won't, yay for half finished inane ramblings


----------



## Maya

^ no worries Lazarus it's a beautiful poem  Here is what I have pondered today:

I have to fight this through and survive
I have to break through and stay alive
No matter how excruciating, no matter how debilitating
This pain trying to put me down, I will remain standing


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

ForEverAfter said:


> all acquaintance be God damned.
> for every year, a slaughtered lamb.
> memory cells, like wishing wells.
> 
> a synaptic dime.
> thoughts, prone to lost time.
> 
> an orifice. a Christmas ham.
> drinking the blood of Christ,
> with salt and lime.
> 
> all acquaintance
> be God damned.
> 
> for every year,
> a slaughtered
> lamb.



Nonsensical sense, beautiful 

Lazarus, is there really anything better then nonlinear rhythmic rambling? seriously, yay, I love mutilating my time writing this kind of thing. Show me more >:D


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

Maya said:


> ^ no worries Lazarus it's a beautiful poem  Here is what I have pondered today:
> 
> I have to fight this through and survive
> I have to break through and stay alive
> No matter how excruciating, no matter how debilitating
> This pain trying to put me down, I will remain standing






These poems are impeccable, I love how direct and concrete they seem. They make a lot of sense. tis wonderful!

A rhyme that's been flooding my mind the past couple nights;
Sugar, honey
Drugs and money
When the line of homicide from popping the nine crosses from tragic to funny
And everything seems sunny, no matter what appears wrong,
Hustling through the days oblivious of where you belong,
But you continue to happily whistle and sing your merry song,
You don't realize the insidious tide doesn't ever use a condom,
And while the parties get better, clear skies become the weather, 
The connection between your endeavors clarifies as a mild burn
And days seem nice, your head is flooded with green lights, 
unaware of what's eating at your insides every day and night
It's more then subliminal, it degrades without killing you, 
spilling your innards and leaving you hollow, schizo, and scared to turn
Your back to learn the track you walked down was a trap set in black for your closet covered subconscious love of washed and muddled fears and yearns...
Though it ain't no big deal, 
She fucks you and rips at your pigtails, and while your memories were great, was it really worth the big nail entailed for you to fail before any sign of prevail,
In your coffin now you're frightened of invisible rain and inane imaginations of hail?


----------



## Maya

You are a harlet, a witch
You cast me spells and leave my skin with an itch
Jealous of my beauty, jealous of my lover
You tried but failed to win him over


----------



## CaseFace

Where to go.
What to do.
Who knows?
Do you?
I think not,
None of us do.
We just do.




I know it's not much, but I was thinking about life and this popped into my head. Posted more for the meaning than the presentation I suppose.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

Simple, beautiful. 

This one's damned strange. It's an argument between a material-driven American youth and a... idk a native american or monk from thousands of years ago?

dear primitive relatives of extensive intrepid intelligence, 
somethin's tellin me we disagree on what pleasure is, 
(what do you mean, little emcee, when the magic's so prevalent, 
Much like the flow of my words when this sentence ends,
the flow of it all synergizes with the simple soul and the beauty of life-
it's all paradise, the good and the bad, 
young lad, 
and your personal enterprise is a piece of the puzzle, shining bright) 
no, you see, what's best is matter in the form of materials 
(Shit, you jaded freak, you're missing the point, you're delirious! )
(Forget your predisposed love of your iphone and clothes, )
(the time's come you should know, the disaster of a material goal.)
Bitch, please, what do you got, a rock and a stick? 
That means nothing. you're archaic, you're obsolete. 
Life is bleak without all this stuff that's neat, 
it defeats, the purpose to have nothing, to be like a blank sheet, 
so what do I need to proceed to take it all and make my life complete? 
The steaks are high, like minced meat,
 without possession we're simply
a face that might be pretty and a squishy body that's limpy, 
searching for something until we
crawl back in the hole and become the dirt, 
so why not get rich fast and buy a couple versace shirts? 
Money' the root of all bliss, 
excuse me miss, 
but without fat stacks and an xbox, I ain't shit. 
Trust me, the grass is always greener when your wallet's greener,
 forever my demeanor, 300 dollar jordan sneakers, I'll never live cheaper,-
or give away my custodies to anyone lesser then me; 
I've got it all, don't come barking up my money tree; 
I've got 2 pounds of weed, 
drinking lean, 
while you're out gettin excited about something that is simply 
*dumb as fuck*, like 
seriously, rivers and sunbeams?
(take a step back, kid, before I rip that chain from your pocket,)
(take your precious little wallet,)
(and blaze it up like a shaman.)
(You work and work to make commodities for someone above you, )
(but you become a bleeding casualty with everything you produce. )
(The truth might loosen your noose, remove your jordan shoes, and perk up your diamond blue)
(two pierced ears, because a true meaning's coming through-You make your money filthy, disregard) (the exquisitely intricate simplicity,)
(degrade yourself as a futility to get that sleek bugatti gleam,)
(replace the functional vehicle with a shiny new machine,)
(reap resources carelessly to purchase worthless vanity,)
(scared to see the bleakness, aw man, your soul boasts weakness.)
(A happy accident in your pants, apparently,)
(although this serendipity's more purposeful then your wet dream,)
(Forget that mess, man, the beauty's inside the nonlinear,)
(yeah, the flow of a river, the amazement of a ripple,)
(explosion patterns, natural fractals, and still those)
(unexplainable things like the erosion of a mountain,)
(placement of the stars, some things we think that we can't even fathom,)
(but yet, in all this beauty, in all it's elegancy,)
(we're each an individual piece,)
(We're parallel to the possibilities of the growth of a tree,)
(the stars, the rollercoaster, damn it stop laughin' at me..)
(the road that life goes, intertwined with matter and energy,)
( through such complexity, has borne what we call human beings)
…..Oh hell, man, I get it now. It's almost like I've been allowed 
a part of the brilliance, to spill it, twist it, lift it, and let it out. 
On the shoulders of the universe, 
but dissolved, melted, and thoroughly dispersed, 
with such a glorious wave of inertia 
beauty, man, it's all constantly moving. I'll move with it.
Become a part of the river, because in reality we're not so different,
Thanks, you eccentric fuck, realized it's life I'm truly livin'.


----------



## ~NaStYNaI~

Skipping stones on Hells waters
Sacrificing virgin daughters
Nows the chance,put down the gun
Or be locked in closed quarters.
Hear the bell tow at mid-day,
In the yard all the wolves play.
You can smell the burning flesh,
Of a man whos seen his last day.
Is it me,or is it not.
Babies born,while bodies rot.
We cant afford engraved stone,
So we did our own plots.
Armagheddon on the rise
Human race with bloodshot eyes
Chasms swallow mountain tops,
Like hearts with swollen pride.


----------



## CaseFace

caseface99 said:


> I made a thread for this, however it hasn't seen any responses. If you'd like to comment that'd be cool! (I think it sucks, hence why I'm sharing it on a web forum right now and not with the persom whom inspired me to write it. So be honest f you think it sucks, I don't want to sow it to her otherwise haha..)
> 
> The sky at night
> Moons delight
> 
> Constellations teaming
> Consciousness is beathing
> 
> Sailing the sea's of love
> Like a pair of dove's
> 
> Divide by zero
> Cannot even a hero
> 
> Impossible too, seems this feeling
> Like meditating, It's healing
> 
> Metaphysical awareness in mind
> Eternal ignorance left behind
> 
> A Karmic interaction
> Astrological infraction
> 
> Divine meaning
> Energy gleaming
> 
> Like soaring Doves, up so high
> It can only be you, my night sky



Finally mustered up the courage to share this one with my girl. 

Wrote it down on a piece of notebook paper, and sealed it in an envelope. Addressed and stamped, mailing in the morning. Deciding to go the old fashioned route and give it to her in a letter. 

I changed the wording slightly when I wrote it, very minor adjustments though. I'll post back what she thinks when she reads it!


----------



## angeleyes

Some aussie hip-hop coming at ya, something I wrote a few years ago after a personal tragedy. 


*Two Betrayals*

I thought you were supposed to be my best mate
all we were was two kids with all love and no hate

and you there bitch with the glossy brown eyes
you're not beautiful just a filthy slut in disguise

You two were the two that meant the most
but you both fucked me over so here is my toast

to the fucking dog that was there since I was nine
and went behind my back with no fucking spine

I can't believe you can treat a mate like that
what was going through your head you cowardly rat

I don't know how you could betray another
like im some random cunt and not your brother from another mother

You treat everyone with no respect
like you think your perfect

stuffing your fiend face full of gear
every day of the whole fuckin year

And this bitch who held my heart
ripped it up and tore it apart

Can't believe you went from me to him
throw you in with a shark for a swim

it might hurt less than what you did to me 
now your torn apart and I'm watchin with glee
I'm sitting here in the sand 
polaroid, coke and smoke in hand

Holy shit look at you go
your body sinking below

That's right bitch that's what I thought
Fuck me heavens I know what I should have brought

One of them HD cameras that has the video record
So I can replay this shit and get an academy award!!

I'll fucking cause a scene when I get every cunt back
it's gonna be messy as fuck hearing your bones crack


Fuck you dogs for this pain
promise I won't miss I'm gonna aim
right for your mongrel face
decorate your blood all over this place
it's up the walls and up the ceiling
But fuck me this is such a good feeling
Your before me now cunt get down kneeling
You took my heart, from me you're stealing
but I'll let your pain begin, SHUT UP CUNT STOP SQUEALING!!


So begone Satan cus we're hatin
your a demon in disguise an these lies
we aren't takin em so stop blamin em
we were family and not a mistress

Do you remember us 
cus you never missed us
I was your bro who came before that hoe but here I go--
FUCK YOU


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

Yeaaah! I share mine with my ladyfriend, but nothing so humble as in a letter and I doubt that she knows that sometimes they're about her.

Here's another; I don't know if this qualifies as poetry, at least in my book, but twas fun to write. You tell me.

Dirty little hood rat, 
caught in your own mouse trap,
heart twisted and ripped into a shade darker than black.
Running on the hamster wheel, soul and body barely intact.
Unaware what you're doing, not more then being self-righteous.
Self-image eclipsed your movement, and now you find that you're flightless.
You're not gonna find wings, with the sharp pain of the puppet strings.
Walking behind yourself, you can't tell what you're thinking.
In a way you can, though you're brainless in one sense.
If you caught up to yourself, you'd be amazed the pace you're at.
Schroedinger's dipshit; while we perceive you as worthless,
Undo the perception, and you're a fuckin brilliant person. 
In the eyes of the beholder, 
but if we look away, 
you've got a chance to stop digging your own fucking grave. 
Yet, days chain on, redundant, malice in abundance,
indulgence of the selfish horde, yeah you're what the result is;
always sellin' something, what is it that you're hustlin'?

"Peruvian fluffin', deception on the one hand, served with a psuedo-platter of scattered nothings.
Oh, and a nice warm glass of Fuck You. (actually, I want orange juice)
I want your money, might as well take your dignity too,
Might as well grab at everything that's long past due, to you and you and you,
Might as well turn exuberance into a new method to gather the loot,
A pavement for personal gains,
Yeah you might blather the truth, 
But get the fuck out my way.
'Cause you're nothing to me, I'll mangle you black and blue.
Like a smurf fell in an ink cartridge, drowned by abuse.
Might render you into used toiletpaper. 
'Hell, you're my savior!'
Then wipe my ass with you too.
I'm not confused, dude, I'm just pure scum residue.
Introducing the one and only.
Now's your opportunity!
See through my facade and win some free disunity!
Here's what you get for your intuitive scrutiny;
I'll bludgeon you, brutally
take your integrity, blend it up, and make myself a smoothie.
Social morality, to me is taboo.
I'd rather drink, cheat, steal, and rip your throat out too.
Genuine people don't need a voice, so read our ploy,
you're bloody extinct, shit rises to the highest sections; 
not by your own choice, but by natural selection.
The world doesn't care if you're friendly or inventive.
To make it in life, try being greedy and pretentious.
Corrupt selfism always makes it through; hear the truth.
There's dissolution of common respect and virtues,
So, tell me, do ya think I should get a clue?
Well, bitch, I already did, sold it for these stacks to the roof,
99 percent off of a ruthless attitude, 
And a fat discount for the dishonesty I constantly spew."

Man.. you corroded at some point or another.
Take a good hard look at your sisters and your brothers,
Reminiscent of a time where your motives weren't covered,
And you weren't always inclined to make other kids suffer.
Now...
Take your feet off the hamster wheel, and repeat after me;
"As long as I keep moving, I'll always be free."
Diffuse yourself right out of the dirtier seas.
Move with yourself, resist the violence of the breeze.
Don't pounce up on all the dirty opportunities.
Shoot yourself up in the arm with genuity,
Follow none but yourself. It's your gradual flow.
Be cautious that others have their own steep roads to growth.
There's no way to look but down, and no way to go but forward.
So on your blind mission, reach out a hand to your brothers.
your sisters, friends, family, peers, and your mothers.
Or that girl in your class, or that guy on the street.
Offer them piece(peace) to help make their puzzle complete.

Do for others what they exert onto you, 
Initial gratuity releases the world from this noose.
But if they decide that you're a worthless nothin'.
Either prove them wrong, or, who cares, fuck em!
If the only time they've got they spend being bratty and cruel,
If they've got no respect for anyone, including you?
Wasting oxygen swearing honestly makes no difference.
Trust me, potassium nitrate's much more efficient


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

afterlyfestyle said:


> Some aussie hip-hop coming at ya, something I wrote a few years ago after a personal tragedy.
> 
> 
> *Two Betrayals*
> 
> I thought you were supposed to be my best mate
> all we were was two kids with all love and no hate
> 
> and you there bitch with the glossy brown eyes
> you're not beautiful just a filthy slut in disguise
> 
> You two were the two that meant the most
> but you both fucked me over so here is my toast
> 
> to the fucking dog that was there since I was nine
> and went behind my back with no fucking spine
> 
> I can't believe you can treat a mate like that
> what was going through your head you cowardly rat
> 
> I don't know how you could betray another
> like im some random cunt and not your brother from another mother
> 
> You treat everyone with no respect
> like you think your perfect
> 
> stuffing your fiend face full of gear
> every day of the whole fuckin year
> 
> And this bitch who held my heart
> ripped it up and tore it apart
> 
> Can't believe you went from me to him
> throw you in with a shark for a swim
> 
> it might hurt less than what you did to me
> now your torn apart and I'm watchin with glee
> I'm sitting here in the sand
> polaroid, coke and smoke in hand
> 
> Holy shit look at you go
> your body sinking below
> 
> That's right bitch that's what I thought
> Fuck me heavens I know what I should have brought
> 
> One of them HD cameras that has the video record
> So I can replay this shit and get an academy award!!
> 
> I'll fucking cause a scene when I get every cunt back
> it's gonna be messy as fuck hearing your bones crack
> 
> 
> Fuck you dogs for this pain
> promise I won't miss I'm gonna aim
> right for your mongrel face
> decorate your blood all over this place
> it's up the walls and up the ceiling
> But fuck me this is such a good feeling
> Your before me now cunt get down kneeling
> You took my heart, from me you're stealing
> but I'll let your pain begin, SHUT UP CUNT STOP SQUEALING!!
> 
> 
> So begone Satan cus we're hatin
> your a demon in disguise an these lies
> we aren't takin em so stop blamin em
> we were family and not a mistress
> 
> Do you remember us
> cus you never missed us
> I was your bro who came before that hoe but here I go--
> FUCK YOU



Ouch, brutal. Must have been an extremely unanticipated breach of trust. And I can assume it was awful as hell.


----------



## angeleyes

isetpeopleonfire said:


> Ouch, brutal. Must have been an extremely unanticipated breach of trust. And I can assume it was awful as hell.



The song literally tells a story of my meth addict of a best friend and the girl who aborted my child around the time of my 18th birthday. Was with her for almost 4 years, fell into a bad year of depression, anger, hate, became a social outcast and we had just all finished the last year of school so I became alone very quickly.

Life is now turning back to being slightly bearable. 

I can't wait to fuck off 1000km away from here as planned soon. 

Wish me luck?


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

Yeah! Nobody should have to deal with that.. it's like the fine print of human interaction. I understand it 100% too.. I'm trying to flee to fuckin Tasmania as soon as possible. I'm perpetually either on probation or in jail though I haven't broken any laws in months. Long, boring story, no use telling it, but yeah get on with your life my friend!


----------



## Ferg88

You must forgive me but i'm no poet 

1..2..3....

A precise omission of the most honest division,

another multiplication,

minus the untruthful additions.


An equation to solve even the most decimal decision.

A geometrical puzzle of numbers, problems,

leaving unsolved mathematical collision.


Merely a Philosophical Astrology,

questions,in visions,

or perhaps myths, just your everyday superstitions


----------



## ColtDan

Got bored earlier so wrote this. first poem ive ever written

First of all i can neither rap nor usually rhyme
But this sort of stuff pops into my head from time to time
The irony of sociey has always been funny to me
A nation obsessed with material objects and money
The integrity of a nation defined by a concentration of media manipulation
Endless bad news in papers and on every news station
Get arrested in a pub for illegal drugs when alcohol is one of the worst
Fuck up your body, domestic violence, get raped, cry to a nurse
Smoke some DMT, LSD, magic mushroom tea, open your eyes
And realize the lies that demonize people until their own demise


----------



## Pagey

Brilliant poem Dan, dyou think you might ever record it and put a beat to it or something? I think it'd work great like that.


----------



## peacelovedope

Studying fossils of homo heidelbergensis with microscopic lenses,
analyzing the species from which we are all descended.

Sitting here in a tweaked out mellow,
whisping the day away
trying to be an outstanding fellow,
even when I'm old and gray


----------



## ososensual

I'm rotten
she's forgotten
eye socket
glazed, she remains with me
amazed, I don't kill in such simple ways.


----------



## psood0nym

Yin and Yang, 
frog and fly
Oculars turn above the water
a fisheye lens half the shape of the atmosphere, 
reflected a thousand fold among sights unseen within the bowls
Sends a sticky vector grasping 
In to the hereafter


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

This is one of my favorites.

Look through the eyes of a teenage drug addict.
It comes as a surprise when it's engraved as a habit.
Stop breeding the lies, you know it ain't oh so tragic,
When you paint the magic, you hear the faint thrashing
of your mind wrestling with the fake joy of plastic,
fighting a war in your poisoned paradise.
waging a struggle to glimpse all the way behind 
the smokescreen, composing of rainbows and bliss.
But on the other side, beyond the thick summer mist
lies a monster, eating its' way deep within.
Might as well bask in the pleasant flames until then.

You're older now, he's got his hold on your shoulders now.
You can't allow him to wrap his finger around,
your throat, you know he'll make your soul collapse.
Look in your eyes, he's trying to get out.
It's okay. Burning yourself takes time.
It's been a nice ride learning to bask in the fire.
truth is, you're now a tortured slave for hire,
But remember, your chains are still made of wire.
Why not burn just a little bit more...

Years later, looking at your eyes again.
It might come as a surprise when you see an old friend.
Your chains are steel, but it won't matter in the end.
You feel a part of you really start to blend.
The monster, he's looking at you in the mirror.
His eyes are now engraved in your spirit.
Who is this demon, and when did it go wrong?
Face it; he's been you all along.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

It's been a rough day, your neurons mangled in a knot,
fighting a war with your thoughts, whether it's boredom or sorrow, you're lost
The tide might have brought you down,
but there's another kind of wave, that we recognize as sound,
and it'll,
inevitably murder your frown, help you be found, the best thing in town, the world renowned.
whether it's rock, jazz, hip-hop, edm, underground?
a piece of culture that could hit you like a pound of bricks,
it's profoundly astounding, all the brilliance warped into this, 
can make such a plethora of emotion take prevalence,
You and the tune are united, in a harmonious twist,
The music seems to solve the ultimate question of why we exist.
Take a note of it, me, I'd take B sharp.
To motivate you when you're climbing up the arc of the harp.
Surfing the curve of the bow, rappelling down the guitar strings,
nothing's more infatuating than the soft voice that you hear when she sings,
nothing's set in stone more than hymn of the xylophone,
inebriating your senses from the complexity of the tone.
The world's most natural drug, warping the mind of the entity,
dissolving problems just like a ear-bound houdini,
mounting a vicious attack against pain and anxiety.
Making you dance and smile with just the vaguest sound of it.
It's right in front of you, and whenever you lose it,
blast out the speakers, you'll notice an instant improvement,
guiding you straight to it, and everything, you'll see through it,
I'm tellin ya, nothin hits you with beauty quite like music.


----------



## floatingaround

Is it the devil in disguise?

Too many devils inside

Through every sentence I write

Ill send an image to mind

All I know is it could be trouble, 

should feel nothing, but I'm falling out a plane in a 6ft coffin

Coming to 4 months later and I'm seeing it all

What I initially thought, and wanted to happen

Has happend, but mistreated me wrong


----------



## ForEverAfter

idolators, gluttons & addicts
chanting "Merry Christmas"
i'll tell Jesus you said 
"Happy Birthday"

prisoners of justice, sacrificial lambs
silent heroes lingering beyond good and evil
returning yesterdays gifts with your withered receipts

sighing volumes

disappearing
...
re-appearing

you
masked figures
below pretense & above humility
reluctant hypocrites, as equal as opposites

rest easy
I will play the messenger
I'll tell him you said 
"Happy Birthday"


----------



## ForEverAfter

fuck my oily pores
fuck my snotty nostrils
fuck my sunken eye sockets
fuck my protruding cheekbones
fuck my swollen throbbing anus
fuck my dead tired brain
fuck my sailor mouth
fuck my saggy tits
fuck my kung-fu grip

fuck salad dressing
fuck digital television
fuck retro wallpaper
fuck nintendo

fuck my poor sense of direction
fuck my lack of punctuality
fuck my twisted spine
fuck my yellow teeth
fuck my failing liver
fuck my filthy lungs
fuck my constant anxiety

fuck this overwhelming depression
fuck my psychotic meltdowns
fuck addiction

fuck this shitty rental property
fuck my asshole brother
fuck the debt collectors

fuck fate, 
fuck karma,
fuck almighty God 
& fuck the decisions that lead me here


----------



## ForEverAfter

*Redundant* 
Part One: The Accidental Seven​
Giles leant back on his chair, flicking the red biro around his long bony fingers with seemingly effortless grace. His eyes wandering from me, to his computer, to a spot on the ceiling, and back again. Never maintaining his gaze for more than three seconds at a time.

He made me nervous. He was a stresser. One of those ultra-anxious types. I suspected there was something he was keeping from me. A secret. He was always shifting around. Moving in short sudden spastic jolts, as if his seat cushion was electrified. He would flinch all the time, too. Startled, somehow, by the soft tick and tock of his wall-mounted clock.

I followed the pen, hypnotized, as it moved from thumb to pinky to thumb. My focus gradually shifting from his hands to his eyes. His fingers, now just a blur in my periphery. Facial muscles, contracting chaotically. Every movement, every expression, pained.

This party trick of his - finger-juggling pencils or whatever you want to call it - was the only thing I ever saw him do with any confidence or calm. His fingers moved fluidly, at a constant speed, and the pen never wobbled or missed a knuckle. Not once, in eighteen years. His technique was flawless.

"So," he said, as if leading into a sentence. But nothing followed. Despite hesitating repeatedly, Giles remained silent. His knee, rattling like an old washing machine. His eye, twitching involuntarily. The clock, tick-tocking.

"So," he repeated, wiping a thin line of drool from his chin.

I took a sip from my cup of complimentary office coffee. 

Meanwhile, Mackenzie - a co-worker who I'd never heard utter a complete sentence - got up from his desk and casually navigated his way through the maze of cubicle walls towards the east side of the building. Giles took absolutely no notice as his long term co-worker - Mackenzie - opened one of the lower windows, propping himself up on the ledge like a gargoyle. 

He began to rock back and forth between the interior and exterior of the office. Whimpering, as he did so. Below him, lines of ant-sized pedestrians and little toy cars criss-crossing each other. I watched - idly - as he leapt out, plumetting sixty-two stories towards the pavement.

"Good for him," I said. Adding - somewhat bitterly - "The lucky bastard."

Drumming an elaborate beat on the surface of his steel desk, Giles half nodded and half shook his head in response. Clearly not ready to commit to anything, one way or the other. He had no opinion, which came as no surprise. Life, for him, wasn't worthless. Nor was it worthwhile. 

A never ending void. Nothingness. This is the world according to Giles.

"So," he said, trailling off into gibberish and muttered half-words.

I was still thinking about the suicide and how I wanted to follow Mackenzie into early retirement. Dive out the window. Escape this hell. But I knew that was never going to happen. Not anytime soon anyway. My kids needed a roof over their heads and they were too young to look after themselves. Death was out of reach for now, but at least it was something to look forward to. 

His eyes vacant and lifeless, Giles said, "So." 

I wandered over to the still-open window, hanging my head far enough out to see Mackenzie below. His arms and legs were bent into unnatural positions. One minute earlier, he'd been a fellow employeee. Now, he was a human pretzel marinating in a pool of his own blood.

A small crowd of people were gathered around the body. Police cars and fire trucks, were already arriving. The cops created a perimeter around the body, cordoning it off from the public. I watched as a team of forensic specialists scoured the scene, analyzing the surrounding debris.

It dawns on me, watching Mackenzie's little circus: life and death are simple.

"So."

I sit back down at my computer. The little white cursor, blinking. My keyboard, still a little sticky from Tuesday's lunch. A half-naked girl printed on my mousepad. Piles and piles of paperwork to fill out. Stacks of folders to sort. My personal belongings also, including a bobble-head Snoopy and a prescription for extra-strength laxatives that'd passed it's expiry date. A stress ball with multiple puncture holes, a Far Side calendar, and a photo of my kids - Daisy May and Alexander - leaning against my decade-old printer. I hate them, my children, because they are keeping me alive.

Focusing all my energy, I attempted to summon some kind of apocalyptic tragedy. A flood, an earthquake. Anything that might take me away from the monotony of my life. An accidental death. Assuming that its covered by my life insurance policy. Terrorism, maybe. The next September 11th. 

Closing my eyes. Clenching my fists. Grinding my teeth. Arching my spine. And, digging my toenails into the insides of my shoes. I imagined passenger jets flying into my building. Ceilings collapsing. Fire spreading from cubicle to cubicle, via paperwork. Then, finally, the sweet embrace of death.

Predictably, when I opened my eyes nothing had changed. Still alive, I returned - disappointed - to the task at hand. Copying measurements from paperwork into the database. Digitizing handwriting. I did this practically all day, every day, for almost twenty years. Needless to say, it is dull work. Almost as interesting as doing nothing, but not quite.

The sound the keys make as I pressed them made me feel physically sick. I hated everything about my job. It was a fucking nightmare. Worse than any agonizingly painful death. Only a matter of time, before I have a meltdown. This endless, mindless data-entry. It's torture.

My co-worker, Giles, twitched with the tick-tock of the office clock. "So," he said, pausing dramatically for twenty or thirty seconds before finally finishing the sentence. "We'd better get last weeks reports upstairs, before Hammerman rips us a new asshole."

I continue to type while responding, cynically, "Fuck Hammerman."

Giles makes a snorting sound with the back of his throat. It doesn't sound human. More like a wild pig or something. Although I'd be surprised if he had an animalistic bone in his body. He was a machine. A robot. The noise - probably a laugh, or a scoff, that misfired - it was a mistake on his part. Which was strange, because he didn't usually make mistakes.

His voice jumped two or three octaves as he exlaimed, "What?!?"

"I said: Fuck Hammerman."

"So," Giles said. "So, _what_? You want to get us fired? Is that it?" His knee was rattling so violently now, his desk was moving across the room. I could feel it. His anxiety. The nervous vibrations in the floor matched the rhythym of the clock. My co-worker twitching and flinching. Trembling with fear. "I need this job."

He was right, unfortunately. The fantasies I regularly indulge, in which I lose my job or my life, will forever remain fantasies. I will be working for Mantis until I can't work anymore. I can't do a Mackenzie. Lucky fucker. Never got married. Never had any kids. There was nothing keeping him here. Nothing holding him back.

Accidentally I struck 7 instead of 4 while inputting data.

I stopped working, staring at it - the 7 - as if in some sort of trance. My mind wandered through the walls of the office, continuing past home, past family, past everything I know to be safe and familiar. It settled - my mind - in an abstract realm somewhere outside of the known universe. For a minute or two, the accidental seven liberated me from my cage.

As soon as I heard his voice, I reconnected with the real world. My pathetic little holiday was over.

"So, are you going to take them upstairs, or do I have to do it?"

I wanted to smash my ergonomic keyboard over his head and knock down his cubicle walls. I wanted to grab him by the pubes and feed him, dick-first, into my multi-function shredder. I wanted to set him on fire and watch him bounce hopelessly from off the walls, spreading flame everywhere, until the entire building erupts.

I sigh, fishing around in a desk drawer for the documents in question. "I'll do it," I mutter, defeated. The engineering report is loose, so I put a staple in the top left corner and slip it into an off-white presentation folder. "I always fucking do it, don't I?"

My fellow data-entry specialist makes the pig noise again. "So," he says, "you have to go upstairs every now and then. Big deal. I mean, it is your job, isn't it?" He rolls his eyes so dramatically they almost fall out of their sockets. The expression on his face is disgustingly smug and self-righteous. He has, once again, assumed the misplaced arrogance of a private school girl.

Best not to say anything, I decide, as I slide off my faux-leather swivel chair.

"Well?" Giles insisted, waiting for a response - the only possible response - to his rhetorical question. He repeats it, patronizing, over-pronouncing every syllable. "It _is_ your job, isn't it?"

I push the elevator call button and wait, silently.

Giles snorts again, before returning focus to the PC on his desk. He types surprisingly fast, considering he only uses his right index finger. 

As the electronic doors close behind me, the sound of chattering keys and the ticking-tocking of the office clock fade into the distance. Replaced, by the hum of machinery and the hardly audible whisper of elevator music.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

you all are so great.


----------



## GodandLove

This thread is badass... I was just about to make it.

Freestyle one take 
I just type




How do these people think they can even come close?
I'm God's perfection, walking ego, the very definition of boast


dual consciousness, two minds, both criminal
why rush you? I attack the subliminal

this reality thing, Ive got it mastered
Like God Im a fatherless bastard

beyond your comprehension, over existence, soul suspension
are you even still with me? or have I lost you? 
That low IQ
is the result of public education
I demand myself into existence, self created reputation


----------



## angeleyes

Foreverafter after reading some of your stories it makes me very glad to see you are alive


----------



## GodandLove

afterlyfestyle said:


> Foreverafter after reading some of your stories it makes me very glad to see you are alive



Let's battle boy!


----------



## GodandLove

I'm nine o clock nancy

How many times have I lived this life thing?

Apathetically selfish, call me a contradiction

How many times have I beat this wife thing?

Radioactivity, hellish, call me an innocent conviction

Christ's crucifixion 
couldn't save me
I'm Lucifer's superstition baby

better beware, doors are both opened and closed, im wearing my moms pantie hose,this is how the never ending story goes, information underload

Im out to get mine and yours
money first, then whores
13 year old girls on fishing lours.

Thats jailbait, in other words she's a stale mate
if you didnt catch that last line, it's a play on words
superpowered rapper, im a comic nerd



i charge bitches a cock fee
crueler than child pornography

guess whos in my basement?


----------



## GodandLove

This song is called Evil people


(Chourus)Evil people evil people evil people evil

The people just across the sea are starving to death
but the people here, evil people, they could care less
It's all about who can Lie who can lie best
because in this world greed is called success

(Chourus)Evil people evil people evil people evil

A false dream of paradise but no one could tell
you want some sound advice? your winning to fail
be sure to dot the eyes on the soul that you sell
such a shame to come to find your really in hell

(Chourus)Evil people evil people evil people evil

I've said it before and I'll say it again
the people here, evil people, they never win
come on people, now people, it's time to wake up
don't you know, don't you know, what'ch you've sown is watch you'll sup

(Chourus)Evil people evil people evil people evil


----------



## Sourtulip

This seems fun! I wanna play along!

Bird in the sky, I envy you
Flying so high, yet still in control
Feeling so free and connected to all
The world is your oyster and you know it well
Closer to both heaven and hell
Theres nothing you could ever say or do
to change the way I feel about you
Bird in the sky, fly fly fly
Tomorrow could be the end of time
So spread your wings and fly away
´cause no one could ever make you stay


----------



## floatingaround

An introvert remains in his room, 
Days go by and he doesnt do much, but remains in recluse 
Inside with a little secret, that keeps him uneasy retreated
It eats away each day he wakes and never leaves till hes sleeping
The nightmares are days, and he escapes when he's dreaming
Realitys becoming to hard, is what weathers his mind
But if he allows the cloud to burst, then he'll never be fine


----------



## floatingaround

I struggle to hold jobs cus Ive used too many drugs
Don't seem to learn to quickly keep on using them but
I'm barely surviving my luck, while I'm trying I'm getting high abusive losing it fuck!
It's scary at times, in my mind cus my head feels screwed like I'm berried in time
 This world is too much,  I'm avoiding society
Not because there dickheads, but because I'm destroyed with anxiety
Not myself, lost again, try not to dwell but I  often will
Got on death, shot again, and  all those fucking problems left
What a mess, honest yes, more then flogged my rotten share
Problems just, come from it, not worth it for the time or cents
Tied to it?  Maybe so, but so far kept my distance though
Man I'm feeling weird and highly anxious
I'm tired and dehydrated, my eyes are dry faded
My mouth is dry my mind is hazey, been up for days am i going crazy?


----------



## floatingaround

It's a love-hate
Knowing i can get out of this fucked-state
I'll scull down a bottle of whiskey but must-face
These demons releasing within, but leaving me with a fucked-brain

I wonder why I do this, seems like everyday
I show love with my heart on me sleeve, while I'm bleeding from severed veins
What do I want? I couldn't say within 7 days
Even if my own mother was held for ransom, I'd probabaly jump off a cliff to get away

Where like two kids who can't play nice
Who throw abusing verbals at each other, in the night or the day time
Fuck play time, I'm sick of this shit and it ain't fine
Ill kill a bitch in a hate crime
I'll spill blood from a crip, then kill a blood with a shiv, till I make right

Disturbing fucking thoughts, enter my head
Contemplate each day, would I be better off dead?
Forever on edge, hanging off the edge of the earth by my pad and my pen
I see the devil but won't tremble, cus I'm madder then him
How the fuck do I leave this world? without damaging it

I'm digging myself a hole, and I'm so outta place
I've lost my mind, my eyes, my right, like I've been blown out to space
I'm zoned out in hate, and I hate that I'm zoned out and drained
While I know how to play
But won't show or know how or stray
Cut my own line of way
If it was that easy, yet don't proceed to cus I'm so high and blazed
Even when there's no drugs, and I'm sober, I won't go try to claim
A mental disability, Cus it's drilled into me, that I won't find my brain

I'm on a rage in a roll, it's the only think keeping me sane in control
I fold up and stall, like a hold up in-store
Rolled up, hold blunts, sold grown buds, then deport
And leave earth forever, till society follows to mars to rejoin.

I come onto bluelight, and it's like my escape
It's the closest thing to it, when I'm not striking my veins
Hit up the dark side, where I'll likely remain
Although it's a dark night tonight, tomorrow I'm fighting the day


----------



## Sourtulip

Fading into oblivion, oblivious to the facts
Paper thin line between love and hate
only hunger that will last
Darkness soothes me like a drug
like a shadow of the night
Rebuild my trust just to tear it down
Why have you chosen me?
Forever will I be with you, forever you with me


----------



## ForEverAfter

We rinse, beating ourselves into a pulp in the name of recycling. Plastic, glass, cardboard, blood and bone. We, smiling lies upon our neighbours, satisfy our conscience in installments. Happy little vegemites, making offerings. Silent souls, silently resenting everything. We crash head-first, to test out the airbags. We whiplash, and learn nothing. Living, guilt-free, in this dystopian utopia. This beautiful mess, crashing down on top of us like deaf dominoes stretching the dancefloor. We sink in. Away from each other. Together. Apart. Combined, as nothing, we sink. Me into you. And you into me. 

We beat ourselves into a pulp in the name of recycling. 

We love. We hate. We everything in between. 

We reset. We reset our expectations. 

We reset time. And, we repeat.


----------



## ForEverAfter

* Tortoise & Hair*

you disrobe, exposing yourself to strange men and women.
we fix eyes on your air-conditioned flesh, staring
until you become colour and curves

we raise graylead tips to measure ratios,
each of us eclipsing a single pupil,
as we translate image into proportion.

the soft-gravel sound of pencil and charcoal, erupting,
as preliminary sketchings form on surrounding cavases
and I continue to contemplate form.

a gallery of mediocre works-in-progress floating in my periphery
serve as a welcome distraction from the white-space
and a timely reminder of what not to do.

I compare my fellow students with my future self,
idly littering pencil shavings onto the floor
as I imagine myself successful.

replicating the contours of your naked body internally,
by translating ratio back into form,
I pre-sketch.

Shapes and colours emerge, a safe distance from ridicule, 
before being discarded and promptly replaced 
with marginal improvements.

Soon, my canvas – although still blank – is more accomplished
than the combined scribblings of my entire class.
because, unlike them, I am yet to err.

I don’t subscribe to the practice-makes-perfect philosophy:
time doesn’t reward failure, as long as it is persistant;
success is not measured in quantities of bad work.

The razor scrapes across metal,
indicating that the pencil
is now an eraser.

Nausea creeps in from the shadows, like cockroaches after midnight,
as my focus shifts to the little pink eraser between my fingers,
and the pile of HB woodchips on the floor.

The once-uniform shape of my – now – ex-pencil
deconstructed, until only chaos and meaninglessness remain.
overlapping curves and colours devoid of aesthetic value, symbolizing nothing.

Your naked body disappears into the pencil shavings,
and all of my carefully calculated proportions are erased,
leaving nothing but a pink rubber nub and a small stack of wood chips beside my shoe.

An unwanted realization is lingering just beyond my consciousness
threatening to emerge from beneath the pencil shavings
and expose itself.

I look at you, again, but I can’t see through you anymore:
there is no transformation from three-dimensional object 
to two dimensional shapes.

Unable to translate image into proportion, and back again,
my eyes wander across your body, 
settling between your legs.

The subtle variation of skin tones along the shaft
and the juxtaposition of vulnerability with power
ensure that your genitals are worthy of their own canvas.

The scribbling sounds of grinding charcoal sticks doesn’t phase me.
glancing around the room, at the other portraits,
I am re-assured of my potential.

Having translated your cock and balls into their relative proportions,
my mind proceeds to race through a series of imperfect pre-sketches,
before finally settling on the perfect image.

Male genitalia, when reduced to shape and observed out of context,
bears an uncanny resemblance to the facial features of a salt-water tortoise.
whether anyone has ever noticed, and capitalized on, this – however – was uncertain.

Tilting my easel away from spying eyes, I begin scribbling furiously,
and with every stroke, the portrait continued to improve
until, after only a minute or two, it is complete.

one of my fellow students, creeps up on me, unnoticed, motioning
towards the bush of curly hair positioned on top of the reptile’s head,
“Is that a tortoise, wearing a toupe?”

“No,” I chuckle. “It’s pubic hair.”
upon hearing this, the student – Chloe – leans in.
so close, that her nose almost touches charcoal.

Meanwhile I glance over at what she’s produced,
unsurprised to find her easel , unnocupied, on the other side of the room,
and, balancing on top of it, an indecipherable mess of black lines and smudges.

“I get it,” she says. “It’s a penis, right?” 
She doesn’t get it, though. Because it’s not just a penis, 
it’s also a post-pubescent snub-nosed Atlantic snapping-tortoise.

Unfortunately for them, some people can’t see beyond surfaces.
as far as they’re concerned, cigars will never be anything but cigars
and reptiles are incapable of co-existing in space-time with human genitalia.

“Yes,” I say, rolling my eyes. “That’s right. It’s a penis.”
she tries to force a smile, instead producing an awkward expression 
somehow less convincing than her failed attempts to capture the human form.

“I like yours,” I mumble,
pointing over her shoulder
before adding, “What is it, though?”

Her eyelids, painted thick with mascara, flutter a bit.
she takes a deep thoughtful breath, before replying,
“I was trying to, you know, um, capture the passion.”

You, the fat middle-aged man posing stark-naked
on the make-shift stage in the centre of the room, 
raise your leg and let out a series of high pitched farts.

Chloe, meanwhile, continues,
“I wanted to put his _soul_ on canvas.
Rather than just – like – his physical self, or whatever.”

Having completed your gaseous symphony, you lower your leg, back into original position, 
and – like nuclear fallout poisoning the earth – the odour-of-obesity drifts towards us.
the smell of bad food,  improperly digested and left to rot in your bowels.

My watering eyes shift from Chloe’s canvas to you, her muse, and back again.
the air thick with rancid shit, as I compare subject and portrait.
I am, in the end, unable to deny her accomplishment.

Her scribblings have no aesthetic value,
but neither do you,
so, it’s perfect.

I look down at the wood chips by my shoe, then up at my canvas,
and that impending truth I’ve been avoiding catches up with me.
I allow it – the formerly unwanted realization – to wash over me.

“You’ve beaten me,” I say to her,
gathering pencils together,
and unscrewing the easel.

With my pockets full of pencils 
and the tortoise secured under my arm,
I walk towards the exit, past the flatulating model.

“Wow, a tortoise,” you say, smiling inanely.
“You have real talent, you know that kid?”
you fart regularly while speaking. 

Opening the door wide, I turn back to face you,
and, holding the canvas out in front of me, I let out a deep sigh,
“Yeah,” I say. “It’s a tortoise. A tortoise, wearing a toupee.”

“Oh,” you say,
scratching contemplatively,
“I thought it was pubic hair.”

A small group of teenage girls, in school uniforms, walk past the door
their eyes, connecting briefly with your naked body.
“Aw,” one of them says. “He’s cute. What’s his name?”

Not the reaction I expected.
In fact, it’s downright confusing.
I don’t know what to say.

“Terry,” you say, feeding 
lettuce to your penis.
"His name is Terry."

Skipping past me and into the centre of the studio,
the girls proceed to gather around the stage.
“I’ve never seen one this big.”

My brain has well and truly left the building.
Pencil shavings, apparently, are breeding grounds for insanity.
Or, maybe it’s the cocktail of hallucinogenic drugs I had for breakfast.

As I let go of the door, and let it swing closed behind me,
one of the schoolgirls reaches out to touch Terry.
“Don’t worry,” you say. “He doesn’t bite.”

And – that’s it – I’m left standing there,
holding a portrait of Terry.
Terry, the Tortoise.


----------



## Corazon

i'm the best 
this is too easy 
i'm the best  
im the greatest
what did i do ? 
i went crazy 
it doesn't matter i'm still the best
i hate these people 
everyday in every way i'm getting better and better
bullshit , nothing is happening , i'm just wasting time
i hate these people
i can't live like this
discipline 
i'm the best


----------



## deaf eye

chicken little was right
a dog barks
snaps me out of a dream
ruined my 3 hours
the last little bit of sleep
i was dreaming of a woman
she was so warm
alone
in my home
bottles litter my floor
ashtray butts
loosing my mind
drinking some coffee
wake me up
give me some tea
give me
give me
give me
with fishnet stockings and no underwear
crucified jesus is an old woman
cross dressed as a man
thats why he had long hair
i mean she had long hair
jesus was a woman
the daughter of god
better stop before the lightning bolt
cracks white
strikes me dead
so i'll just shred up the letter,
and the lightbulb with barbed wire wrapped around it
sucking on a straw
pretending it was a cigarette
these cigarettes tastes like strawberry
and the cherry dipped in syrup
chocolate sauce
my head dont hurt no more
my body feels no pain
well anyway
when i was a little kid
i had this dream
thought i was insane
they began to chase me
thru the city streets
thru the nights
thru the day
i ended up deep
deep beneath the city streets
in the subways
they were on the pursuit
they began to prowl
and i kept running
a way
north south east and west,
the directions that exist in the universe
i took them all
and ended up in various places like spain
and surriname
hawaii , and they still were chasing after me
there aint nowhere to run in hawaii
except get out on a surfboard and paddle out in the waves
and the tied came in
and exposed the rock
and you hand the flower to her

blowing bubbles snapping my gum
trying to loose the curse,
that the one put upon my chest with the lay
when i landed in hawaii
landed in hawaii
swam out to maui
be the one
why did you give it to me
why did you put the taboo
i didnt do nothing wrong
i didnt suck the marrow from the bone
of human beings
no man
it wasnt for me
but she gave the curse
the hula curse
why fucking me ?
hulla curse
whoo LAAA
wrapped to tight
loosen up
its my life
this aint life
loosen up
the rain began to drizzle
i got all wet
caused me to get sick
theres this stronghold in paris
had little birds over head
bathwater turn brown
doesnt make a sound
there are no woodpeckers in hawaii
just cockroaches that couldnt shine shoes
well she said she wanted to dance
she didnt have any friends in this part of town
she just moved out from the midwest ,
she wanted to dance
with me
so i danced with her
and kissed her neck

we left for her apartment
and along the way
another man came
and took her way
back to her apartment
and i went home
all alone
well she probably had aids anyway
she probably had aids
anyway
im alone
faces in the pavement
bodies too
movement
i am salt
i am wet
from conquering
i drip from my mind
construed to the bar brings me pleasure
without ever thinking about the pounding of my fingers
making drumbeats with minutes
and never thinking about the distant chatter
to the right that i just realized
so here i am
at the end of town
my doggy is sick
my fishies are all died
shoe fly dragon fly
super hold from memory
favorites
that glitter
strait up the shiver
from the south
from the flesh of the vortex that dragged me deep within
spiraling down the buring flames of shitty burnt plastic

god where are you
it is time i really need
things began to be confused
after new years eve
i woke up in january
i took off my coat and began to walk clean out and say
hey
you hold your face
you hold your ground
im sick
this is not a frown
so why are you smiling?
without something
there would be absolutely nothing .....
shake of the hand
flash of the eyes
it is time for us to wake up
to make
well anyway
what would you do if someone asked you a question ?
would you answer it
how many minutes
till we saddle up

frock
so would you ever take your car to the diner
after only drinking 6 beers ?
yes i would
i would take my car to the diner for food
so you are advocating drunk and driving ?
no i am not
there is dead flowers in the dirt of the backyard
once i looked upon deep inside
this shell
that is really a fireplace
the fire was cool
and we could jump on in
so lets just jump on in
penguins all grew mustaches
handle bar mustache
penguins and nuns
got a commune on an iceburg off of antartica
they built a pirate ship out of ice
and when they arrived in chile
it melted in the sea
because it was over 32 degrees

but the penguins knew how to swim
and the nuns knew how to fly
then eventually
the sun disappeared from the sky
ive totally dissolved my being
in a ray of light
with one snap of my chest
i dissapear into the night sky
i provide light for all of earth
and soon become a narcotic of the sun
my heat
whiskers
mustache
on new years eve
"i tried to show you something beautiful
something about all of us"


----------



## Factin

First time I saw you,
Thought this won't come true ,
that a girl just like you,
may fall in love,
to a simple guy,
that never expect,
to love him back

I don't know,
what's so special about you,
but all i know,
Is that i really love you.

Know that you have also crush,
that can make you go to blush,
but when my girlfriend feels sad,
me your boyfriend makes you glad,

Sometimes I feel jealous,
Coz with him you're more joyous,
Even it's not obvious,
I am really really jealous.

(What do you think about this)


----------



## CaseFace

^^ I like it. I like the tone, and the honesty. I wrote some poems sort of similar a few months back, except things have changed...


Back in time, in my mind
to a place that has come to pass.

If I could change, just one thing,
Maybe then it would last.

Thoughts in the morning, thoughts at night,
no control and filled with fright.

What once was heaven, has turned to hell,
what happened to me? I'm just a shell.

Memories of moments past,
the time was too short, now gone too fast.

Yet if I could change that one thing
wouldn't that make me a selfish being?

In this hell I want to rebel,
But nothing to do, I'm just a shell.

Nothing to do. I'm just a shell.

.....


After some time, the shell will crack
I will emerge, soul intact.

Pain and sorrow, left behind
Strength and courage fresh in mind.

I have lost what once was mine,
I will emerge - More Growth, more time.
_______
Comments appreciated.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

I love you all. I'd compliment yall individually but I don't have enough time on my hands. Haven't written one in a while, help me come up with some (eye)deas?


----------



## CaseFace

^^ I can only ever write about things relevant to my life. Really the only inspiration i ever draw from. So my suggestion would be to consider some feelings from recent events and start there!

Any feedback on what I posted two posts up from here anyone?


----------



## oldskoolz

*skillz represented here with free-flo ability content creation storyline metaphors similes mathm2gramma-geometry and other mind rattling qualities
basicly what i have done is started flowing with 1st post as a starter reference and continuing up through the post with connection to post# post\name and or post\content!
links to all vocab and misc  if you dont know what im talking about why even read it
Just putting my skillz to the test! 
Test results.......skillz=flawless 
so here it is....I call it....la la la (arabic for No No NO) plz enjoy

LA LA LA

*skip post one to many scientific words,
onto meta-karm-ological and a pair of white birds.
four and six, lust and desire, baggit and taggit,
you wouldnt hurt a fly either if born from a maggot.
thers no end of the line thats straight,
its now and forever even if your late,
now be here,here be now its ubiquitous now perpetuate,
you are what you are it is what it is"eternal" my infinite 8.
now you see the sign the cosmic design dont be afraid let it 
shine,
another example in the next post also the number for time and 
that number is nine.

<this 9,+( 9+9 coming next as i attempt to do something never before seen)
3x9=27, 2 to the 9 would be 11 add 2 more = 4 will take you to heaven............13


9 9 face-case, backwards, but moving forward right to my place,
lucky thirteen, numeral uno and tress.
and actually i do,but obfuscated ill leave ya without a clue,
that was dope downunder in the land of the kangaroo.
first let me say im not being mean but i must stop here on 
number 18.
before i go crazy and throw bibles at the mujahideen,
or just for fun stick my head in a guillotine.
so i can watch my body drop,
words of advice you need to stop.
whatever you call it not your words or your flow,
cuz those chemicals aint helping if ya know what i mean yo!
some of yall laughin some say boo, but we all know the smell of 
pure dodo.
but before i let loose this noose around my neck hanging in this 
caboose,
and hang mother goose sorry no truce and pop mother hubbard with 
this duece duece.(22)
or watch kidd set himself on fire or better yet overdose,
22 take poetic replace p with n....now i end my grandiose!
 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Daedal Virtuoso*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1-27-2014*[/FONT]
*©Telepathic Comunications​**[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://poetrypoem.com/13thson​**​*[/FONT]


----------



## Corazon

gill scott heron over john coltrane
we call it speedball 
fuck bitches from the ukraine
polo got blood orange stains 
getting brain blown out in the escalade
take a walk in the rain 
wear the strain like scars like pain like 
war paint on my face i'm an amazon 
colombian vacaciones i'm the next jeff bezos
hoes blowin besos for blow n pesos
launder money on the racehorse...


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

oldskoolz said:


> *skillz represented here with free-flo ability content creation storyline metaphors similes mathm2gramma-geometry and other mind rattling qualities
> basicly what i have done is started flowing with 1st post as a starter reference and continuing up through the post with connection to post# post\name and or post\content!
> links to all vocab and misc  if you dont know what im talking about why even read it
> Just putting my skillz to the test!
> Test results.......skillz=flawless
> so here it is....I call it....la la la (arabic for No No NO) plz enjoy
> 
> LA LA LA
> 
> *skip post one to many scientific words,
> onto meta-karm-ological and a pair of white birds.
> four and six, lust and desire, baggit and taggit,
> you wouldnt hurt a fly either if born from a maggot.
> thers no end of the line thats straight,
> its now and forever even if your late,
> now be here,here be now its ubiquitous now perpetuate,
> you are what you are it is what it is"eternal" my infinite 8.
> now you see the sign the cosmic design dont be afraid let it
> shine,
> another example in the next post also the number for time and
> that number is nine.
> 
> <this 9,+( 9+9 coming next as i attempt to do something never before seen)
> 3x9=27, 2 to the 9 would be 11 add 2 more = 4 will take you to heaven............13
> 
> 
> 9 9 face-case, backwards, but moving forward right to my place,
> lucky thirteen, numeral uno and tress.
> and actually i do,but obfuscated ill leave ya without a clue,
> that was dope downunder in the land of the kangaroo.
> first let me say im not being mean but i must stop here on
> number 18.
> before i go crazy and throw bibles at the mujahideen,
> or just for fun stick my head in a guillotine.
> so i can watch my body drop,
> words of advice you need to stop.
> whatever you call it not your words or your flow,
> cuz those chemicals aint helping if ya know what i mean yo!
> some of yall laughin some say boo, but we all know the smell of
> pure dodo.
> but before i let loose this noose around my neck hanging in this
> caboose,
> and hang mother goose sorry no truce and pop mother hubbard with
> this duece duece.(22)
> or watch kidd set himself on fire or better yet overdose,
> 22 take poetic replace p with n....now i end my grandiose!
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Daedal Virtuoso*[/FONT]
> *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1-27-2014*[/FONT]
> *©Telepathic Comunications​**[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://poetrypoem.com/13thson​**​*[/FONT]



You da best.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

caseface99 said:


> ^^ I can only ever write about things relevant to my life. Really the only inspiration i ever draw from. So my suggestion would be to consider some feelings from recent events and start there!
> 
> Any feedback on what I posted two posts up from here anyone?



Relevant to the moment, especially. I've been bummed about stupid shit so I wrote a silly little poem to go with it. 


Silence. Sadness. 
When I try, your response is static.
I feel so fucking plastic
It's driving me to madness.
I'd be lying if I said that loneliness wasn't a habit.
There's a lot of me that's empty, this puzzle's not complete.
And I'm really starting to think that you're not the fitting piece..
But I need something to fill it so I'll get back on my feet.
Even if the next step I take throws me off a cliff,
And you're all I have to land on; I'd really rather that than this.
Even if you're a brick wall.. I'd rather land on you than fall,
perpetually through the sky, feeling smaller 'till the day I die.
I'd rather fill my gap with hydrogen fucking cyanide, than have it monumental, agape, tearing out my side.
If nobody is right, why not be wrong than be left behind?
Rather be happy and indolent, living in apathy, totally wrong 
than tired, lonely, and just another pawn.


----------



## CaseFace

^^ I like it. 

Am I correct in assuming it's about being in a relationship that isn't terrible, but really isn't special either?


----------



## desertracer543

To A Girl

To a girl who is so far away,
Yet who's beauty is almost tangible.
To a girl who is eternally strong,
Yet has the softest of touch.
To a girl who is a leader,
with such strong passion,
and who spreads that passion to many others including I.
To a girl who has such beautiful eyes, 
oh so tempting to get lost gazing into.  
To the girl whom I would embrace for ever.

To the girl whom I love
I still carry your heart

-------
What do y'all think?


----------



## CaseFace

^^ I think whoever inspired that would love to read it.


----------



## desertracer543

caseface99 said:


> ^^ I think whoever inspired that would love to read it.



Thank you! It is actually inspired by my ex girlfriend who I still love very much  We separated only because we live on opposite sides of the country and are at different points in our lives, but I'm hoping she will appreciate reading this little message on valentines day. She actually just left for Australia today for 6 months as well. Ahh I tear up like a baby every time I read it to myslelf.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

desertracer543 said:


> Thank you! It is actually inspired by my ex girlfriend who I still love very much  We separated only because we live on opposite sides of the country and are at different points in our lives, but I'm hoping she will appreciate reading this little message on valentines day. She actually just left for Australia today for 6 months as well. Ahh I tear up like a baby every time I read it to myslelf.



I'd be touched assuming I was a girl.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

caseface99 said:


> ^^ I like it.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming it's about being in a relationship that isn't terrible, but really isn't special either?



It's special to me, but this girl is so apathetic idk how she feels.


----------



## floatingaround

desertracer543 said:


> Thank you! It is actually inspired by my ex girlfriend who I still love very much  We separated only because we live on opposite sides of the country and are at different points in our lives, but I'm hoping she will appreciate reading this little message on valentines day. She actually just left for Australia today for 6 months as well. Ahh I tear up like a baby every time I read it to myslelf.


Nice man I can relate. Long distance is tough


----------



## Siccness909

Through The Foggy Window Panes of My Endless Pain, The Shotty Flames Dwindle Towards Becoming Insane, The Vital Symbol Of Mental Rain Burns Like Tribals Of Indo Inside My Brain Yelling No Survival, How Long Will They Mourn? My Life Can No Longer Prolong The Final Song That Awaits, 8 Years Of Getting High Altering My Fate__

Letting It Ride Monitoring My Attempt To Escape This Infamy, Continue Till Theirs Nothing Left Up Within Me To Record Another Symphony, My Body Has Finally Begun The Signs Of Thee Meltdown, Cryin What Will It Be? My Heart Takes A Step Down, Family Only Left In Astound At My Last Breath That Was Never To Be Found__The Narcotic Scriptures Fought It Remain Methodic As I Drift Off Outta Existence, So Many Close Friends Who Have All Witnessed The Downfall Separated With Distance___Ive Contemplated The Loss As The Drugs Facilitated My Body To Drop Like A Shotty Shot But Now It Becomes Irrelevant,  Options Transparent As My Own Arrogance Dethroned My Past Relationships & With My Parents__ 

Mentally I wish I could Advance & overcome my addiction but apparently I'm stuck in a trance reciting RedRum as my heart absorbs the Sickness___My Hearts about to be attacked, vital organs collapsed runnin through as my oxygen begins to extract, Shadowbox Within, I can't express the remorse within as I look back on the wasted years I spent Freebasin, without fear____Body Chemistry Rotting Away So Menacing, As My Heart Stops Flowing In Penalties Of A Long Rivaled Enemy, From Heavy Use Of Stims To Every Opiate Crushed Into Sin, Diminishes My Insides To Volcanic Dust Nd Brim


----------



## CaseFace

supersonic isotonic muscle spasm brain waves on it
quiver-ing with no intent
he brought you to orgasmic end

once upon a time you said
no man could match this game in bed
it was the best you could imagine
euphoric heat waves from a dragon

that time has passed and things have changed
the memories cause so much pain
left and went for education
my time with you was love-propagation

before you left, just one more time
I brought that ecstasy of mine
we played that game you loved so much
curling toes, with my touch

Pleasure bomb, the fuse was lit
I-could-not-believe-this-shit
After you had said “the end”
we still made love and made souls blend

You agreed “this can’t be over”
maybe we should take things slower
then you left, returned to school
its different now, was I a fool?

You haven’t spoken to me since
whats up with your am-biv-a-lence?
somethings changed since last we spoke
please don’t treat me like a joke

the side effects of love connection
happen most with lost reflection
I wish you were still in my life
I can see you as my wife

I see you dancing in that skirt
the image really makes me hurt
I wish we had just one more day
what-could-make-this-pain-go-away

in all the world, just one thing
pick up the phone, give me a ring
explain to me that you were wrong
that you still loved me, all along


----------



## CaseFace

The inner workings of my mind can best be in this way described:

Bad choices get high 
nod out no pride
hurt people tell lies
gazing at the skies
tears flowing from eyes

not a cat but 9 lives
everyone of us dies
finished with this phony guise
screwed up what i can’t devise
shown myself with no disguise
no longer stuck in my demise

i must admit i’ve gotten wise
maybe self esteem will rise
life is always a surprise
but i’ve been taught not to surmise
so for my effort whats my prize?
A heaping pile o’ SHIT & FLIES.


----------



## floatingaround

Love your last couple case bro.


"The young lonely man on the corner wishes for better days

All he's givin are not wishes but he's living them anyway

Feels like he could get away, as the energy builds up it starts to detonate

Has he met fate? He's not gone but hesitates as the fear then resonates

Watch him press play, and see the story that's told

Is so messed in his brain, he feels no story could hold

A true picture of all the torment, that resorts in his core

He's stuck in the past,  like it ain't over, it won't ever change but if he aint sober 

Keeping his eye on the prize, but he can't focus

He blames those who have ever done wrong by him

Cuts all contact and holds a grudge then leaves

No confrontation in the movements He makes

Not even music is his outlet for calling out fakes

One day he knows the drugs are gonna go

Until then he wonders, how longs this gonna go? "


----------



## plmar

_She'll sit you down and shut you up
Grab you by the waist and pull you down
If you try to resist, she'll laugh at you
Close your eyes and see her dancing
The lady in the blue skirt


Dancing in the sand
She takes you by the hand
Her touch leaves you in tears
While you try to pull away
You double over in laughter
The lady in the blue skirt


Binging with a lack of ethics
Hunched over and pathetic
Reach out to the blinking light
And climb down from the rainwave
As the frequencies tackle you
from below
The lady in the blue skirt


Rays of light strike down the darkness
You feel enlightened yet confused
The trees grow gleen, as you watch them sway
Stumbling around in a stupor
Asking yourself a humbling question;
"What if her spirit was truly real?"
Lost for words you sit back down,
and think of Lady Salvia_


----------



## omnipresenthuman

Got a white girl and another swarm, yeah,
I know I really shouldn't care but I do, yeah,
Couldn't even make up my mind where to go when it all fizzles out,
Extend the boundaries, flounder in the outcome. That was just nature, but fuck it, she was possessed in my retroactive sight-of-nothing reflex.


----------



## floatingaround

I'm sick to fucking death of this same old shit
A repetitive fucking cycle wishing it end quick 
Getting myself into a rage writing this up while I'm venting
I shouldn't allow myself to get this way but I can't pretend things
Are fine when there not when I'm not high I'm edgy
I fucking burnt myself, I played with fire and got burnt hard
The fucked thing is I will never ever learn, nope
Not even really concerned for my mental health, it fades away
I'm stuck in a maze dazed out wild my brain displays hate
Constantly in a battle to maintain a sane face
Sick to death of it all, some days are okay and some I wish that I'd never been born
It's funny how by now I'm feeling a bit better
Although it's only temporary won't be long again till I'm fed up
I've been laying in bed for the past two months
Not working, no income, not going out to do much
Mental barriers keeping me locked in a prison it's too much
Though I don't even try to help myself cus I'm use less


----------



## floatingaround

Don't even bother with emails if it's gonna take 3 days to reply
You've made your mind up so let me get the fuck on with my life
I wish you harm, I really fucking do
Hardcore psychical abuse, I wish your custody gets noosed
And your left hanging with blood coming from your mouth like a dead moose
Throw your body in traffic just to see it get hammerd and bruised
Jump the mediun strip stick a knife in your throat to let loose
Same thing goes to little red u mutt
Where the fucks my $300 bux you fucking spent slut?
You and that cunt that I used to call a "mate"
Should go jump off a cliff and we can call it a "date"
Then just because I'm nice I'll come and piss on your graves
Then return a week later, and fucking do it again


----------



## floatingaround

Only one thing keeping me here,  that's my mum
If she were to pass away I'd stick a fit in my arm
A hefty dose of smack, that I'd jack up then plunge
I'm not happy and I'm sick to death of this world
How the fuck do I break this cycle when it seems limited though?
I don't even control the way my mind thinks
I might think, then cement thoughts in my brain before I can even contemplate what I might think
Crazy, insane, spontaneous psycho
Faded, my brains dead and raging I might go
To page it these statements to grave all these fine notes
Hoping they stray from my brain ain't no getting away from this tight rope


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Kick the bucket
Just say fuck-it
Just give in
And let them win


----------



## Corazon

I let them win sometimes so they keep playing
Jack Nicholson Shining crazy it's me jason


----------



## bunge

I walk the shores of this dark, frozen land.
Punished, as one of the eternally damned.


----------



## bunge

See me frozen in my daughters eye,
An image set in truth. 
Not lie.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Waking up as the sun goes down
Body all in pain
Straight out the door to the worst part of town
Shooting up in vain

Slips all his money to the man
Here we go again....here we go again
Got bags of mercy in the palm of his hand
Shooting up in vain


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

We’re both one human unit, and one plus one equals two. 
So, how can I be greater than you? 
Or how can you be worth more than me?
 One plus one doesn’t equal three.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Waking up as the sun goes down
> Body all in pain
> Straight out the door to the worst part of town
> Shooting up in vain
> 
> Slips all his money to the man
> Here we go again....here we go again
> Got bags of mercy in the palm of his hand
> Shooting up in vain



I dig it!


----------



## Corazon

woke from reality 
like I was smoking trees 
like life was the matrix and now i'm free
i was blind and now if i don't see at least i'm stevie 
this must be something like a lucid dream


----------



## bunge

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Waking up as the sun goes down
> Body all in pain
> Straight out the door to the worst part of town
> Shooting up in vain
> 
> Slips all his money to the man
> Here we go again....here we go again
> Got bags of mercy in the palm of his hand
> Shooting up in vain



Nice, I liked that!.


----------



## ForEverAfter

This is a prequel to post #46.

*Terry*

He lead a solitary life, on the bottom of the ocean.
Truth be told, Terry the Tortoise was terribly lonely.

He also had a terrible itch,
out of reach, under his shell.

So, one day, he departed from the dark depths of the sea floor,
traversing unknown waters in hope of finding a lifelong friend.

*	*	*	*	*	*	*	*	*

The first prospective-friend was a large orange crab, named Oyster.
“His pincers would be perfect to itch under my shell,” thought Terry.

But, he wasn’t experienced with social situations.
You see, Terry was a terribly anxious tortoise.

And, the only thing he could think to say was,
 “You’re a crab, called Oyster.”

To which, the crustacean replied,
“Really? I never noticed that.”

Terry wasn’t experienced with sarcasm either.
So, Oyster the crab appeared utterly idiotic.

Suddenly, our lonely little tortoise wasn’t sure if it was worth it.
A lifetime of dull conversation is no better than a lifetime alone.

Those magnificent pincers he’d longed to have under his shell, 
They’d only provide a bit of temporary relief, anyway.

“I’m going to keep moving,” said Terry. 
“Really nice to meet you, Mr. Crab.”

“It’s Kilpatrick, actually,”
replied the crustacean.

Terry let out a shrill cackle,
“Your name is Oyster Kilpatrick?”

“Oh yeah, so it is. 
I never realized.”

“Never realized what, your name?
How is that even possible?”

“I guess I just never heard them put together like that.
People say Oyster _or_ Kilpatrick, not both at the same time.”

Terry was fascinated and frightened by the crazy crab.
Oyster Kilpatrick was a mysterious crustacean.

“My friends,” he said. 
“They just call me OK.”

With a goodbye wave, Terry turned his back.
Saying, “It was nice to meet you Mr. Kilpatrick.” 

*	*	*	*	*	*	*	*

Disheartened by his first failed attempt to connect with the world,
Terry the tortoise swam aimlessly for miles, before finally resting.

“Hey,” came a muffled voice.
“You’re sitting on my face.”

It was coming from the earth, directly underneath his shell.
Terry was sitting on top of a giant Sting Ray, named Ray.

“Sensible name,” said the tortoise to prospective friend number two.
“You’re a Sting-Ray, named Ray. Not Dolphin, or Sperm Whale.”

“Um, I’m glad you approve.
So, what’s your name?”

“Me? I’m Terry.
Terry the Tortoise.”

“Well _Terry_, can you look where you park that big green ass of yours, next time?
I think you might have done some serious damage. I take it you’re insured, right?”

“I’m sorry,” said Terry, ogling Ray’s long pointy tail.
“But I don’t think I have a valid insurance policy.”

“Well,” said Ray. “That’s just fucking typical, isn’t it?
My ex-wife is bleeding me dry for child support,

I have an undiagnosed rash, spreading rapidly across my body
and instead of a Christmas bonus, I got an involuntary redundancy.

Then, to top it all off, a tortoise comes along and shatters my spine,
rendering me unemployable and unable to support myself.”

Terry suspected that friendship was out of the question.
Ray wasn’t going to scratch his back, nor vice-versa.

“I’m sorry,” said the tortoise.
“What do you want me to do?”

“Kill me,”
replied Ray.

“I’m not going to do that.”
said Terry the terribly anxious tortoise.

“Just fuck off.” 
Said Ray, the suicidal stingray.

And that’s what he did,
Terry the tortoise split.

*	*	*	*

Terry was so terribly anxious,
He’d almost given up.

When, he came across a curious clam.
Never had he seen one so big or pink.

“Hello,” said Terry, 
sheepishly.

“Hello,” said the Clam,
who upon closer inspection was a transexual.

“Goodbye,”
said Terry.

*	*	*	*

Poor Terry
Terry was alone

Terry was terribly itchy
And terribly anxious

So terribly itchy
And anxious

That he ripped a hole through the fabric of the universe

*	*	*	*

Terry was attached to the crotch of a naked man
A cognitive half-tortoise half-penis with a pubic toupee
And I’m standing at the door, and he's looking at me

And he knows
somehow that
I know.

I’m holding a portrait.
as girls feed him lettuce he watches me
me, holding a portrait of Terry the tortoise.

I let go of the door, and let it swing closed behind me,
As one of the schoolgirls reaches out to touch Terry.
“Don’t worry,” you say. “He doesn’t bite.”

*	*	*	*

There’s no more Terry the terribly itchy tortoise.
Or, Terry the terribly anxious tortoise.
Now it’s just you & Terry.


----------



## Louie3496

~Her pain~
Her pain is infinite.
She was born an innocent infant.
Her pain haunts her.
Its all was there whether in front or in back of her.
Abusive past memories are always creeping by near.
In the back of her mind wary for them to repeat themselves.
She's beautiful.
But her life struggles don't play sing along love tunes.
She knows what it means to hurt.
She knows what it means to smile.
Always standing back up even if her soul is tired.
Never taking things for granted.
Granting her future with a paper and a pen.
That's her writing her future, past and present.
She's been through a lot.
Won a couple of battles but many were lost.
She makes due with her pain.
Making the best of it.
Look at her smile.
Sometimes it was a crooked one that leaned to a reversed upside down.
But she never quit smiling.
Never quit on herself always kept trying.
She felt the struggle way before she felt come up.
She use to hide her pain deep inside of her locked away with chains.
Now she wears it like an emotional black dress.
Not many can do what she does she's one of a kind.
She loves to love but she has issues of trust.
Got a big heart with scars.
She's beautiful and her pain is infinite.


----------



## bunge

The years fall past me,
Like so many drops of water
From a leaking tap,
Held, for a moment
In perfect clarity.

Before passing from sight
A memory of themselves,
Now gone.


----------



## bunge

Nice piece. I especially liked the quirk of humour in the lines


Louie3496 said:


> ~Her pa
> Look at her smile.
> Sometimes it was a crooked one that leaned to a reversed upside down.
> But she never quit smiling.



It offset the other emotions of this work, beautifully.


----------



## phily

I love a good poem, here's one which is not drug related, however it portrays my battle with sleep one boring morning in my office at work. I hope you enjoy it. My first post here also, so hi all!

Who is this, knocking at my door
It’s my friend sleep, though friend no more
Explaining his motive to burglarize reality
He promises at least to immobilize my sanity
Pull down the shutters! He shan’t succeed
I won’t give him anything he’s going to need
I’ll stay right here in the comforting dark
Knowing I’m safe from his slumberous mark
But lo, what is this? Realisation has struck me
That treacherous bastard has just tried to fuck me
He chose the game and he played it well
He planted a thought-seed, and for it I fell
Well now I’m awake, and you can’t fool me twice
I welcome no more your drowsy entice
A poem I shall write, as my job is a bore
My mind occupied tends to avoid the snore.


----------



## Louie3496

bunge said:


> Nice piece. I especially liked the quirk of humour in the lines
> 
> 
> It offset the other emotions of this work, beautifully.


 
Thanks man I really appreciate it. I really like your style, it really paints a picture for the reader!


----------



## bunge

phily said:


> I love a good poem, here's one which is not drug related, however it portrays my battle with sleep one boring morning in my office at work. I hope you enjoy it. My first post here also, so hi all!
> 
> Who is this, knocking at my door
> It’s my friend sleep, though friend no more
> Explaining his motive to burglarize reality
> He promises at least to immobilize my sanity
> Pull down the shutters! He shan’t succeed
> I won’t give him anything he’s going to need
> I’ll stay right here in the comforting dark
> Knowing I’m safe from his slumberous mark
> But lo, what is this? Realisation has struck me
> That treacherous bastard has just tried to fuck me
> He chose the game and he played it well
> He planted a thought-seed, and for it I fell
> Well now I’m awake, and you can’t fool me twice
> I welcome no more your drowsy entice
> A poem I shall write, as my job is a bore
> My mind occupied tends to avoid the snore.


Massive lols while reading this, great stuff!.



Louie3496 said:


> Thanks man I really appreciate it. I really like your style, it really paints a picture for the reader!



Thanks buddy, I havent wrote anything in a few years but being in this forum got my writing fingers twitching again and thats what floated to the top when I gave my brain a shake!lol


----------



## Corazon

shit i licked the toad, bubbles floated
the microphone exploded, i'm on some pretty tune hot
room melted, every rhyme shine, i think i got shot
back in the spot , now its dusty in the room
feelin' like mushrooms, painted on a cartoon


----------



## phily

Thanks, bunge! A slightly more crude one which I sent to a good female friend of mine a few weeks ago, and it's a good job she can take a joke or I wouldn't be here typing this today after sending her this... though I will say, she totally asked for it. The last part might be a bit confusing for the Americans here as there are a couple of geordie slang words in there.

Erin hate's her life
Erin's no-ones wife
No-one likes the lass
Some just like her ass
But that's already got a ring
So some just choose instead to sing
HEYYYY ERIN, HEY ERIN, OH ERIN
I HOPE YOUR ARSE CRACK'S GOT NEE HAIR IN
CAUSE YER ALREET HEW, BUT TO HAIR WILL STICK THE POO
AND A CANNIT HANDLE THAT, EVEN FOR YOU


----------



## omnipresenthuman

2/21 Freestyle

I'm harangued by the thoughts constantly upside my head,
Better off dead, I was infected by the reality I would never end: sleep in bed,
Yet, Yeti's underscored George Lucas' ridiculously motherfucking off-putting hair-piece,
Headed to no-man's land, wearing down Steven Spielberg's utmost suffocation of yon patience,
I got that, specifically, hotness, locked in, like Ray Rice eventually will be I bet,
And all due to domestic violence - Dog, if you ticked off, just get high and write shit!
It works, I promise!
But fuck it, all y'all got me shitting my drawers, 
While you look beyond, my inner elaborates on Pythagoras and CP3, 
Because, Bud-light in my blood wouldn't stop the perfection of throwing out obscure references, like when the General Steele of the B.C.C. made a tape about mediation,
Realistically though, I'm just about the booty,
Fat buttocks with car oil injections, yea, I'm riding balls deep, g, 
Damn, can I get an ego drop?
Hopped up off of American barley, I think it's time to coalesce and rise to the Drake influenced conception of a top,
Man, I'm too intrinsic, flicking off triplicates like they aren't even attached to my sarcastic sense of rhythm,
Clarinet players, I'm talking to you, flautists intrude, and oboists look mighty shit-sipping weird,
The League is my favorite show, and my flow originated here,
Where is the typical answer, that's how I question mentioning Jeopardy.


----------



## bunge

phily said:


> Thanks, bunge! A slightly more crude one which I sent to a good female friend of mine a few weeks ago, and it's a good job she can take a joke or I wouldn't be here typing this today after sending her this... though I will say, she totally asked for it. The last part might be a bit confusing for the Americans here as there are a couple of geordie slang words in there.
> 
> Erin hate's her life
> Erin's no-ones wife
> No-one likes the lass
> Some just like her ass
> But that's already got a ring
> So some just choose instead to sing
> HEYYYY ERIN, HEY ERIN, OH ERIN
> I HOPE YOUR ARSE CRACK'S GOT NEE HAIR IN
> CAUSE YER ALREET HEW, BUT TO HAIR WILL STICK THE POO
> AND A CANNIT HANDLE THAT, EVEN FOR YOU



Ah, your a why-aye man.lol
Im in england and im half scottish so the slang is no problem.

That poem cracked me up! Erin must be very understanding because thats hardly a love poem.lmao


----------



## Corazon

got a chip on the boulder on my shoulder 
and i'm tick tick tick tick tick tick ticked off


----------



## Bluesbreaker

-antagonists, reverse agonists-
what is this babble taking a twist
talk for a psycho chemist

-beware of these little devils-
who're putting you under the drill
eat you alive they will


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hiya,

I have produced a poem which I have put onto my blog.  I am not posting it here as I'm not sure if it's against the rules to put duplicate information.  So if anyone would like to look it's on blogs.  I'll try writing a little verse now but I'm in a bit of a hurry so it'll not be very good. 

That Deceptive, Deep, Dark Hole

As I took the drugs,
I waited for the usually warm hugs
Instead I was swept into an invisible black hole,
It swept over me like a cancer, starting as a small mole

Deeper and deeper, I would slip,
Harder and harder, it clung to me with its strong grip,
Unknown the me the devil was getting very near, 
Sneering as it whispered; Oh yes I'm your addiction, I am here

Brainwashed feeling to the world I did not care,
Watching my finances, friends, my soul slip away, I did not yet despair 
From the desperation and withdrawal I would feel emotionally sore,
As the addiction whispered; I'll make you better, you need me more and more

What once meant so very much,
I no longer wanted to touch
As I was more and more swayed, 
The devil kept deceiving and, with me, it stayed,

With me was my angelic enemy 
Deceiving me; that sinking hole I could not yet see
To the world I could not help and give; 
As it casting me down, down, down and further and further away from being positive 

Evey - 23/02/2014

As I said a load of rubbish, but have to run out the door.  I'll read all these lovely writings later. 

Love n respect to you all,
Evey xxxx


----------



## Corazon

omnipresenthuman said:


> 2/21 Freestyle
> 
> I'm harangued by the thoughts constantly upside my head,
> Better off dead, I was infected by the reality I would never end: sleep in bed,
> Yet, Yeti's underscored George Lucas' ridiculously motherfucking off-putting hair-piece,
> Headed to no-man's land, wearing down Steven Spielberg's utmost suffocation of yon patience,
> I got that, specifically, hotness, locked in, like Ray Rice eventually will be I bet,
> And all due to domestic violence -* Dog, if you ticked off, just get high and write shit!
> It works, I promise!*
> But fuck it, all y'all got me shitting my drawers,
> While you look beyond, my inner elaborates on Pythagoras and CP3,
> Because, Bud-light in my blood wouldn't stop the perfection of throwing out obscure references, like when the General Steele of the B.C.C. made a tape about mediation,
> Realistically though, I'm just about the booty,
> Fat buttocks with car oil injections, yea, I'm riding balls deep, g,
> Damn, can I get an ego drop?
> Hopped up off of American barley, I think it's time to coalesce and rise to the Drake influenced conception of a top,
> Man, I'm too intrinsic, flicking off triplicates like they aren't even attached to my sarcastic sense of rhythm,
> Clarinet players, I'm talking to you, flautists intrude, and oboists look mighty shit-sipping weird,
> The League is my favorite show, and my flow originated here,
> Where is the typical answer, that's how I question mentioning Jeopardy.



word


----------



## AcidRAEn

*star-crossed lovers*

This is the first time I have written anything in over 5 years..so bare with me. 


The ghostly caress of a kiss on my neck.
Remembering tender moments
I'd rather forget. Instead of white picket fences,
we get metal bars and cages.
No wedding bells. Just the slamming cells. 
The fading echoes of better days. Regret so thick
I choke on its haze. The clock slows to a crawl
while your shadows on my wall haunt me.
The next thirteen years,
I'll never smile the same.


----------



## TheAgnostic

Dillon Lake 
Open Sky
Stars Burn 
Viewed From afar
Look miniscual 
Together however 
Form Constellations
That Have awed Humanity
For eons
Under The Same Sky 
The first man was born
Under The same stars
The first Civilization was built Under The Same Constellations
I sit alone
Drowning my sorrows In a bottle Viewed from afar 
My Choices are victimless Together forming a life of regret
& missed oppurtunities
under the same sky.


----------



## Louie3496

Aye man I liked the topic and the way you portray it in your own style!


----------



## TheAgnostic

Thanks man, That means alot i appreciate it!


----------



## Louie3496

Aye man you're hella good too!


----------



## TheAgnostic

I appreciate it bro, i like your poem "Her pain" i love free verse, keep writing my dude!


----------



## Louie3496

AcidRAEn said:


> This is the first time I have written anything in over 5 years..so bare with me.
> 
> 
> The ghostly caress of a kiss on my neck.
> Remembering tender moments
> I'd rather forget. Instead of white picket fences,
> we get metal bars and cages.
> No wedding bells. Just the slamming cells.
> The fading echoes of better days. Regret so thick
> I choke on its haze. The clock slows to a crawl
> while your shadows on my wall haunt me.
> The next thirteen years,
> I'll never smile the same.





omnipresenthuman said:


> 2/21 Freestyle
> 
> I'm harangued by the thoughts constantly upside my head,
> Better off dead, I was infected by the reality I would never end: sleep in bed,
> Yet, Yeti's underscored George Lucas' ridiculously motherfucking off-putting hair-piece,
> Headed to no-man's land, wearing down Steven Spielberg's utmost suffocation of yon patience,
> I got that, specifically, hotness, locked in, like Ray Rice eventually will be I bet,
> And all due to domestic violence - Dog, if you ticked off, just get high and write shit!
> It works, I promise!
> But fuck it, all y'all got me shitting my drawers,
> While you look beyond, my inner elaborates on Pythagoras and CP3,
> Because, Bud-light in my blood wouldn't stop the perfection of throwing out obscure references, like when the General Steele of the B.C.C. made a tape about mediation,
> Realistically though, I'm just about the booty,
> Fat buttocks with car oil injections, yea, I'm riding balls deep, g,
> Damn, can I get an ego drop?
> Hopped up off of American barley, I think it's time to coalesce and rise to the Drake influenced conception of a top,
> Man, I'm too intrinsic, flicking off triplicates like they aren't even attached to my sarcastic sense of rhythm,
> Clarinet players, I'm talking to you, flautists intrude, and oboists look mighty shit-sipping weird,
> The League is my favorite show, and my flow originated here,
> Where is the typical answer, that's how I question mentioning Jeopardy.



Aye both of you guys have a gift you guys have a talent! That poem is very creative and has great style. And that freestyle is so sick & dope bro!


----------



## Louie3496

Look me deep in my eyes, my soul, my heart I got so much pain.
So much pain that is said with an everlasting breathe.
Twisting thoughts, negative shit, past memories roaming through my head.
Demons induced that take over my brain. 
Saying and telling me to do some wicked shit.
Clocked back the shotgun and aimed it at my head saying wouldn't it be better if I just blew my fucking brains?
Hey, look at me. Without a smile. 
Developed trust issues from my mothers departure, I'm furious in the inside for the fact that my baby brother grew up without a father.
Rigamortis left me lifeless without any shame.
Even if I chose the easy way.
Give credit were it's due.
I paint my face with the blues.
The pain in my tunes.
I'm a good for nothing is all I've ever heard maybe it's the truth.
Like a broken record that's stuck on replay that became true.
The life i live is fast with the consequences of too much to loose.
Homies that i grew up with guns that kill & shoot leave holes from bullets why didn't they react quick enough too move?
Did their eyes open up to the idiotic truth? 
Suicide thoughts, the truth chokes me like a rope tied around my neck with a tight noose.
Dogs bark for food, Dogs chase for bones.
Pitch black, no souls, I'm all alone.
We make babies, we take lives.
We're not God so tell me if we do we do right?
Blackness governs the bright light.
Seen so much in so little time.
Dying inside, faking a smile for the outside. 
Nobody gets me, they criticize me, shown to be casted as an outcast.
Bottled up pain from memories of my past.
Heavens waiting list perfections line I'd be numbered as last in the back.
Drug addiction.
Relapsing sucking the glass dick too much.
Rehab & counseling couldn't help me to be exact.
What ever goes up must come down suicidal thoughts have me past relaxed.
My momma grew up in Compton she witnessed the crack cocaine epidemic era first hand.
ADHD was the only thing she passed down.
Withdrawal symptoms disturb my realities late night dreams.
Can't eat.
Can't think.
Can't breathe.
Can't sleep.
Can't live.
You can catch me smiling.
You can catch me laughing.
Fronting for the fact, putting up an act, the act that I'm lying.
Tattoos inked on my body loudly.
Red bandanna banging representing proudly.
Shotguns, AK 47's & Hand guns begin dropping bodies.
If I die I want you to sing about me. Just sing about me.
Hear me out.
Couldn't ignore me even if you wanted for the fact that I'm speaking out loudly.
A good for nothing thug with a demons body.
Angels embody my foul body.
I'm feeling trapped.
Suicide, I'm about to blow up.
C4 bombs on my chest strapped.
My chest is feeling heavy.
My pain keeps weighing on me.
Stripes that only I could earn.
My soul turns and yearns.
I miss my older brother.
The most important person in my life that's on top of my bearing father.
I'm climbing the steps of life's latter.
Now I'm just babbling worthless chatter.
Switching lives I would rather but another persons life I would never wish to shatter.
God just looks the other way turns his head with a slight grim and an evil laughter.
Living life doesn't even matter if I'm eating from an empty platter.
I picked up the gun and clocked it back aimed it at my head and said bye bye.
One shot to end my miserable life.
Remember just sing about me.
I just want you to sing about me......
Just..... Sing about me.......
Word for word.
Read my story.
Sing it to friend's and foes and foreign countries.
This is my life. 
My story.
I'll say it proudly.
I'll say it loudly.
Bye.


----------



## bunge

Eveleivibe said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I have produced a poem which I have put onto my blog.  I am not posting it here as I'm not sure if it's against the rules to put duplicate information.  So if anyone would like to look it's on blogs.  I'll try writing a little verse now but I'm in a bit of a hurry so it'll not be very good.
> 
> That Deceptive, Deep, Dark Hole
> 
> As I took the drugs,
> I waited for the usually warm hugs
> Instead I was swept into an invisible black hole,
> It swept over me like a cancer, starting as a small mole
> 
> Deeper and deeper, I would slip,
> Harder and harder, it clung to me with its strong grip,
> Unknown the me the devil was getting very near,
> Sneering as it whispered; Oh yes I'm your addiction, I am here
> 
> Brainwashed feeling to the world I did not care,
> Watching my finances, friends, my soul slip away, I did not yet despair
> From the desperation and withdrawal I would feel emotionally sore,
> As the addiction whispered; I'll make you better, you need me more and more
> 
> What once meant so very much,
> I no longer wanted to touch
> As I was more and more swayed,
> The devil kept deceiving and, with me, it stayed,
> 
> With me was my angelic enemy
> Deceiving me; that sinking hole I could not yet see
> To the world I could not help and give;
> As it casting me down, down, down and further and further away from being positive
> 
> Evey - 23/02/2014
> 
> As I said a load of rubbish, but have to run out the door.  I'll read all these lovely writings later.
> 
> Love n respect to you all,
> Evey xxxx




Nice stuff Evey!
What this piece lacked in finesse it more then made up for in honesty.
Honesty is a quality thats sometimes over-looked when people get into writing . We get hung up on clever writing tricks and lose that relation to the reader.

Your piece didnt have that problem, it felt real and honest.
The end of the second verse, when you talked about your addiction and how it whispersed to you was brilliant.
It almost gave your addiction a sinister personality of its own!lol.


----------



## Eveleivibe

thanks


----------



## bunge

Eveleivibe said:


> thanks


Your very welcome and im glad you decided to stick around on BL.


----------



## Corazon

Sicker than, Walter White - 6 seasons in
Just wanna enjoy the spice of life, and the seasonings

ain't nothing special in this COLD WORLD stress just testing my pain level
no longer afraid to tempt fate, testing the game's threshold

testing How Much for my soul to the Devil?, just make it do what it do
spit like it was written, over ones and twos, poetry is get rich soon

moving from state to state quick like bundles of beige bricks
i used to love Hip Hop now im sociopathic

i need to stop fuckin with these barbiturates  tomorrow im gonna quit
i don't even know... if i took 3 or 4 .....probably take 3 more


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Since no one posts in my battle thread, i guess that ill just rap here instead,
Nuts, bolts, and screws loose rattle in my fuckin head,
I respect Omni cuz hes got all the sick similes metaphors, those that i couldn't think of,
Not because i lack that the simple mental capacity force, just in school of course i skipped that course, and i didn't take and wont sing a chorus,
Or a hook to save my fuckin life, but im gonna keep practicing till i got it right,
Cuz for now I just got mega split syllables, that'll kill your mind slow and smoothly,
Guess im just a slick quick criminal,
Fuck a subliminal, i should call an audible,
If we could pass the torch, back and forth, n keep catchin it we'd be unstoppable,  
I just call the play like i see it, this shits just a game,
It aint the same if you cant see it the way i see it, thats just a shame,
4 bars to go for a 16 line verse, thats in real terms,
Not xanny pills and lines of dope, that'll make you sleep in a hearse, 
I got a death car, truck and a fuckin motorbike, they'll make you eat their dust, since they travel at speed much over light,
I rhyme double time, flow so fast most people cant touch it,
But i bet you can, lets team up and take the rap game and butt fuck it.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Time to post another rhyme, just to clear my mind n let these brain gears grind,
Ill boast some other time, bout how clear my mind can be and see when blinded,
Like neo in the matrix, i am the one, but also two and three, i play tricks, dont pay tricks,
Bust the rhymes in the basics, but face it butt face, i cant believe i do this like butter,
Cuz im on a roll, the yeast kind not molly who i cant seem to find, she's capped in a capsule,
Like princess peach in bowsers castle, mario n luigi couldn't save her to save their own f'n assholes,
Guess thats why they're plumbers, they're buddy bummers, who like to clean each others pipes drains and gutters,
I donno where im goin with this freestyle, there's no point to it, but to read my flow, no need to keystyle yo,
Been free for a while, but there still ain't no takers, even though there's no charge, ill write raps for yall haters,
Go ahead and steal em, let me hear my shit on your mixtapes, i dont give a fuck, shit i can right words like switchblades,
Imma end this now, i know there's no right to the point to this rappin, other than to prove that im a white rhymin lunatic typin this while im crappin,
Just shit all on this keyboard, now please lord, forgive me for my insanity, and pass me a roll of TP, when i ask for it, not before,
Thats an acronym for toilet paper, and please make it 3 ply, 2 or 1 wont cut it, now wipe my but and then flush it,
Fuck this im out, my brains fuckin fried, again, dont know what the hell this is bout, but im just too tired,
Like on a rim, low profile too, ok.. leaving the bathroom, this rap was worse than my poo,
Which by the way was pretty shitty, time to stop the gears grindin, for rhymin today i quittie. 

lol.. i donno what i was thinking when i wrote that, im really just a battle rapper and need someone to diss in order to focus on a target. Otherwise my mind wonders as you can tell.
hope it entertained you. :D


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Imma attempt to do poetry here once more, gonna die rhymin and then be reborn,
As a dog backwards, you?, you just have your head up your ass,
When you come back you’re gonna remember your past,
A lyrical ass and mind whippin like being whipped with a mind binding towel, straight to the brain as is perceives some things foul, 
Just as if it scrambles and reverses letters, that have influential powers,
After i pass out subliminals as your mind reads, know you're being deceived, you’re now being hypnotized, just please believe, 
If you look to close you might just miss it, so stand back people, if you try to kick my ass you’ll need to make it better as in kiss it,
Truth is, if you dont reform you’ll be born lived backwards, the proof is in this as its written you see this but you speed right passed towards, 
Something you missed, so slow down a bit, as pissed you might get, you might like it at first, the power of enlightenment, 
But most cant handle knowing some things and get frightened by it,
Some will end themselves, but some will overcome, some will bend themselves pass the gift off to one,
I told you the last typed freestyle the one is me, and i can handle it, but don’t be scared of me,
Knowledge of how minds work isnt like any type of chemistry, more like a puzzle if you will, kinda a pattern some will get pleasure from this skill, 
While some kill and scatter, brain matter is kinda like something that can be re-written, 
Like reformatting a hard drive in your computer for a new operating system, 
With the things i said at the beginning of this, you’ll forget the lies you've been told and live in bliss, 
Truth you will speak or forever you’ll burn, lived backwards indeed now reverse the word,
I write my words in blood, you write in ink, or type them out so you have time to think,  
Poetry rhymes rhythm movies books and beats are here to entertain so to speak, 
Things that entertain tend to influence the brain, So watch what you see and be careful of what you hear and practice what you preach, 
Also be very careful what you wish for, like in go fish, you go again if you got what you wished for, 
Now as i count down from 3 notice im not rapping, just influencing you trying to entertain without you flinching, 
If you think this is a joke read it one more time, now close your eyes and open them and you’ll see that you're blind, once your open them you’re truly awake, Heres your 2nd chance, dont make a mistake, now here’s a risk you can take, lifes a game and there’s only one winning move you can make,
DONT MAKE 1. 

Brainwashing pointless poetry?
  %) 

-HOOD


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I just like rhymin as an emotional outlet,
Just wish i had someone motivational to rhyme and share the compassion about it as i get,
Only one person to work with me to rhyme my shit out wit...


----------



## ColtDan

Got bored a few months ago and wrote a random poemy thing. or whatever it is. turned out more like a rap verse. first time i had bothered to write one

First of all i can neither rap nor usually rhyme,
But this sort of stuff pops into my head from time to time
The irony of society has always been funny to me
A nation obsessed with material objects and money
The integrity of a nation defined by a concentration of media manipulation
Endless bad news in papers and on every tv news station
Get arrested in a pub for illegal drugs when alcohol is one of the worst
Fuck up your body, domestic violence, hurt, get raped, cry to a nurse, 
Question everything, realize lies that demonize people until their own demise,
Enlightenment, internal revelations beyond limitation take you by surprise
As time mysteriously flows and flys, 
What really matters, thats for you to decide


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ nice. %)


----------



## Eveleivibe

That's good coltDan, so true.  
Alcohol is one of the worst drugs yet it's legal and illegal drugs people get arrested for it.  

*To you Knock*

Oh I sit here and slowly begin to cry
I think of what's happen n give a long sigh,
Oh god what a shock,
No, anyone else, please not knock

Oh no, all this it seems so lame,
It's just not the same
I sit here,
Shredding tear after tear

Full of emotion, face of soaking wet,
Full of tears for a man I have never met,
I heave yet another long sigh
How could such a good person die

I may not have the best of sight,
But I know something has been lost on Bluelight
This used to seem like such a fun game,
But since Knock, well nothing is the same,

Knock, he was unique n for others he cared,
I feel honoured that on the same forum with him, I shared,  
He was so unique, caring, empathic, a wondering moderator,
Instead of death, if he was living we would prefer,

To others, this may seem but a tale,
that you spent time talking to me and help me via E-mail,
Of course it's really called a PM, though you really did try,
Though others may think what I'm saying is but a lie,

Knock, to us you so special,
With you, times were never dull,
For the members - you cared
and in the EADD forum arguments you repaired 

Knock, you are now on the other side,
But you know that even though you have died,
Although the hurt of your passing cuts through us like a knife,
We'll remember all you've done throughout life,


07/03/14

Sorry had a drink.


----------



## Corazon

Eveleivibe said:


> That's good coltDan, so true.
> Alcohol is one of the worst drugs yet it's legal and illegal drugs people get arrested for it.
> 
> *To you Knock*
> 
> Oh I sit here and slowly begin to cry
> I think of what's happen n give a long sigh,
> Oh god what a shock,
> No, anyone else, please not knock
> 
> Oh no, all this it seems so lame,
> It's just not the same
> I sit here,
> Shredding tear after tear
> 
> Full of emotion, face of soaking wet,
> Full of tears for a man I have never met,
> I heave yet another long sigh
> How could such a good person die
> 
> I may not have the best of sight,
> But I know something has been lost on Bluelight
> This used to seem like such a fun game,
> But since Knock, well nothing is the same,
> 
> Knock, he was unique n for others he cared,
> I feel honoured that on the same forum with him, I shared,
> He was so unique, caring, empathic, a wondering moderator,
> Instead of death, if he was living we would prefer,
> 
> To others, this may seem but a tale,
> that you spent time talking to me and help me via E-mail,
> Of course it's really called a PM, though you really did try,
> Though others may think what I'm saying is but a lie,
> 
> Knock, to us you so special,
> With you, times were never dull,
> For the members - you cared
> and in the EADD forum arguments you repaired
> 
> Knock, you are now on the other side,
> But you know that even though you have died,
> Although the hurt of your passing cuts through us like a knife,
> We'll remember all you've done throughout life,
> 
> 
> 07/03/14
> 
> Sorry had a drink.



this shit was heartfelt


----------



## omnipresenthuman

I used to think I deserved the world; now I think I deserve a crumb,
Fucking the fattest asses possible, my improbable views rudely rue Ru Paul as an ugly piece of misinformation, man, 
Trichomes of course get inflamed, that’s what Yahweh made the smoking of ganja reputedly for,
Therefore, fornicating is a blessing, I’m-a gonna dump boatloads of cess exactly on the equator,
Bumping up next to St. Peter, but it ain’t no major thing though,
Real freaky, yea, that’s how I consider hindering tinder, green and brown, with both I’m prepared,
Boy Scouts of America didn’t teach me shit except about proper withholding of shits, camp-like,
Menacing mantic Vietnamese soldiers confusing me interchangeably – J-Ro, Alkaholik, I must describe it thus,
Hip hop temples already infiltrated my cerebellum, that’s what I’m reciting to you similar to Gabriel via Muhammad,
Live, but,
I’m in tune too, lunacy wouldn’t have me so I spat at all brats, coterminous Is this: definition earth;
Submission, for what it’s worth: fucked up, blunted, that’s what I got, son:
Mayonnaise on my fries like a Nether-lands whore not in disguise, shit, ^huh^...


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

No idea what that rap was about, but shit you killed it like you put a gat in its mouth,
Blasted n bounced, grabbed up an ounce, went sold the shit, for twice the amount,
It was worth, if these raps were on track, we'd have the beat in the dirt, what others spit is whack,
I couldnt shit worse, if i gave two shits, id put them turds on a verse, 
Rappers get worked n then merc'd, i burst and disperse, my next verse'll be worse,
Cuz the worse i get, the more better all your shit looks, not to diss you or make you shook,
But as people spit their shit, they body themselves like shootin a gun in reverse,
I don't even have it in me to rap at this minute, so fuck it imma stop, cap it n finish,
Someone make me a hook, give me a note book and a beat, 
And i'll put the illest shit out you ever heard on the streets, Im hotter than heat man im on fire, you rap what?,
Man you is a liar,
How can i quit when ive got this constant desire, to flow and just go like rambo on these ho's, before i retire,
Kill em all n put a tag on their toe,
Face it yall blow, not dope or coke, dick fuckbags tryna work ryhmes n yall choke,
OK, im done, ill hang it up like a rope,
And hand this invisible mic back omni, and together if he'd like, we'll show you what real rappin is like..


-HOOD


----------



## omnipresenthuman

Riff Raff has amassed such massive growing house operations that cardiac arrest surely must be the only thing that could bring to a close all those milfs lactating getting ready to have his baby and taking off the vast remainder of their clothes for him to look at astride the visible showcasing of a mass of partially nude women;
But, aside from this post’s introduction: this whole thread is a pathetic fucking crapshoot –
I’m kidding; actually, fuck that, blue-lighters need a code of honor on how to dismember its mentally afflicted, poetically not-gifted, members,
And I’m speaking on both genders: either/or, like a dick-less example of a male-to-female transsexual, 
'Finishing' at the Cliff-, I’m high off 670 milligrams of weed merely to read my –notes correctly:
Notoriety has gained the upper hand here, I understand that to be a man I gotta be more than the sum of my equalization,
Gyrating against perforated holes, by most, that action just points to the majority of human creation outside of India – it should’ve been stopped by prophylactics like those mosquito nets they got in the Congo expressly put there just to impede the spread of malaria, 
Delirious, 
That’s the way I classify rolling through the *HOOD* when you trying to get a grip on that *GOOD* music that Kanye fucked up when he impregnated a Kardashian,
Which I’m wary of,
On the opposite side of the spectrum,
Paula Patton sucked her husband Robin’s dick until it was Thicke/thick enough to coat her nostrils with spare sperm runners,
Obviously I’m gunning for other white rappers and R-and-B singers,
Their Lot was previously established by looking back on the destruction ensuing following Jah’s pronouncements on Sodom and Gomorrah and not heeding my devilish tendencies y’all,
Halting to catch my breath,
I still got a googol times a quintillion of affinity for the rap game – interject just to intersect with the fleeting reminiscing Tolstoy employed, so,
Warriors are going home in pieces, that’s why we call it Peace; write a novel on the overall disturbing occurrence, flash-back to 1890, and topple those Russian monarchical fucks before Lenin fucked his first virgin,
On the verge of merging with Atman,
And then I descended like Buddha, ending up depressed and ashamed of my verily unenlightened, Phil Jackson returning to the Knicks-like, decision;
Going ham, that’s how I consider the entirety of my life, recognized or not,
Now HOOD if you haven't smoked up all the motherfucking pot let's hear you upon the microphone and see what you dimensionally fucking got...


----------



## Lost Ego

You think you can rap? I think not.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Lost Ego said:


> I started a freestyling thread like this before. I'll post in it so you can check it out.
> 
> You think I'm just an ill rhyme spitter
> But you don't realize I can kill rhymes quicker...
> Than you and you can't feel my litter
> You turn me into a baby sitter,
> A belittler because your bars are basic
> You talkin but you ain't sayin shit
> You can't fuck wit my lazik
> Read my rhymes and you might go blind
> Get off my dick before I blow your mind
> On my tyler durden shit. Tell the bass to hit me as hard as it can
> That shit don't phase me, ye im the man
> The beat talks to me, on another level
> I get chills as I turn down the treble
> Walk like a villain and talk like a rebel
> Get high as an angel while I dance with the devil
> I go hard like metal so don't you try and meddle
> Or you'll get popped like a kettle





Yeah i think i can rap, and you should think so,
But im sick of people jackin my rhymes, and stealin my lingo,
So i'll post this last rap here on BL before i do go..
You say you get high as an angel when you dance with the devil?
I am the devil bitch, you aint even close to bein on my level,
So tell me now who are you dancin wit, Must be your own demons you're prancin wit,
You think that showin me an old thread with clost to the same name will somehow throw me off this dang game?
Ehh, got it wrong bro, hate to be the one, that said i won, but then again, i told you so,
In almost all my raps i always use the word fire, and if i didn't call myself that sometimes i'd be a liar,
Uh fuck it i aint even gonna finish this cypher,
Just know the next time you flick your bic,
I'm the shit that comes out that lighter,
What you want it more condensed,
That makes sense,
Easier to read to those who are dense,
You're the one who could be easy to read,
By a blind man with an optic disease,
Now don't test me man please get off your knees,
You aint got what it takes to fuck me B,
This is an A & B conversation so C your way outta it 'for D jumps over E & F's you up G..


----------



## Dunno

had one before when i was walking that was ok but now ive lost it.....easier when you cant hear anything...ppl talking or yelling makes it difficult.  just words lost my ability years ago..luckily i got it back maybe


So you think its all about me, i got enough money, phones, credit for free (Legal for all you DT's watching me)
 shut the door bitch, i don't care im on bluelight why do you give a shit what im doing mind your own business....shit one phone just died now you're back to your old old self with weed, the speed and the e's
its not all about you

keep complaining about ppl dont understand you
Hold up, that's me thinking i'm better than you cos i seen more shit since then to now
keep complaining you have a drug problem
keep complaining you been treated badly

You HAD everything.....You Still have everything, 
use your experiences and fight all this shit
your not taking drugs at the moment are you
but if you had drugs on you would you take them?

ok i'm leaving it there at that last line at this stage.   


 its gotta be positive nawww mean we in the street wit killas and guns except you holdin up toys in ur clips u got girls how much u pay these models for your clip?
how many cars were rented by your company. how many angry faces you gonna put in your clip.


----------



## TheAgnostic

5 bars i just thought of

theyre stuck up inside their head again
another symptom society breed in them 
If your lookin for a cure i got the right medicine
You can tell im ballin from the leather on my letterman
broke boys slang crack, Real niggas serve heroin


----------



## Papaverium

Here's an old favourite of mine....*

~Acid Rain~
*
This rain, is making me feel strange.
Quite insane.
It's not your same, old, every day strain,
slowly seeping into my brain,
to take reign of my mind this time.
I find that if I try to defy the sly, slippery drips,
I'll just slip into a deeper, more elaborate trip.
Consciousness shifts, and drifts,
as it awakens, to be taken, 
away from the physical plane,
no longer restrained, 
it is saved by these gleaming, vapour waves.
Seems like a dream, in this clear daze. 
A paradox maze, of which the pathway is paved, 
so my soul won't astray,
from where my solid self stays.
One with the ground where I peacefully lay,
this profound precipitation has made my day.~~


----------



## Raz

Corazon & HdoubleODeezy y'all are awesome! I am always heaps jealous of anyone who can write mad rhymes...I think I am okay at writing generally but I can't do what y'all do to save my life


----------



## Corazon

Raz said:


> Corazon & HdoubleODeezy y'all are awesome! I am always heaps jealous of anyone who can write mad rhymes...I think I am okay at writing generally but I can't do what y'all do to save my life



thx Raz

Jason Vorhees, Marc Andre Fleury 
front line life expectancy, 8 million stories
Vegas MGM suite, couple whores next to me
Princess Barbie
and Destiny keeps running her mouth on ecstasy 
i can't hate, i'm poly like sorbate
trying to get this money and fly out to Norway


----------



## Siccness909

Choosing of the sick witness illusions so amusing as my mind splits, I'm losing grip abusing reality inducing demons off Chemical trips drifting tragically astoundingly, slip out boundaries mental sickness stricken victims with slit wrists but whose counting Surrounding your whole fucking county decryptin myths as if my Psychosis didn't exist? Yet I'm in transit dreaming of spit clips, Schizophrenic demented intention 2 increase trigger tension in final dissention, Gods sentence not mentioned lost in Holocaust comprehension forever live exempted, Walking insomniac relapse off Optic high beam entrapped in heart attacks, Ignited pipes felt at the slightest hint of vapors up ya sinus, KG release Sirens excited to scream Osiris a Eternal's Lyrical stylus splits up your iris violent grasped by Inhuman titans, Articulation of complexity sticks impatient freebasin ecstasy penetrate fractured skull stations blissful cannibalized in destiny

Uncontrollable substance making any lost soul gullible that oppose bliss, mentality drifts into insanity nocturnals eclipse, severe heart palpitations fear the spark like I'm jason, devilish freebasin as the metal hits cardiac burning sensation, walking psycho observation fast talking as the pipe glows like the barrel of a rifle that explodes on chromosomes, a black rose as I approach the gates of an EMTs electro volts no retreat from evil tendencies flash like strobes of techo pulse, psychological damage methodical straight savage drugged dishonorable as my life vanished before I could plan it, upper clouds chemical erupter alter DNA structures of the crowd, EternalOne self murderous conductor disservice health surfaced with a nervous itch, Hiphop spontaneous flatline I lift off mutated alias everlast the hands of time, Every dose soulless In focus of steady psychosis, Obstruct hyper awareness enough to discuss your nightmares before they're even apparent to your spiritual transparent, lyrical darkness so artistic the imperial's black market alter physics outta existence, snipe assaulter long range distance swipe lifes the tongues deranged in resistance, Supernatural disturbance MC's swallow speed capsule's Overdose in volts of currents occurring, Dependence renders me relentless rip you like artificial muscle tenants defenseless as audible missiles start your dissention, demonic presence demented strike with supersonic inventions that the ancient scriptures mentioned, amphetamine mixtures evaporate enemies heavily decapitate mentally like quakes off the Richter, dream destructor the frightening fiend brain abductor through verbal blood stream acupuncture, geometrical entrapped in hexagons spilt up ventricles to your synapse host like I'm hell spawned gone off glow from dusk till dawn, mechanical aggression consume you like progression of a cannibals obsession with your inner flesh ends, planetary takeover Incedinary October, infantry soldiers shooting in range rovers without composure, Surgically scarred cut vertical perfectly alarmed in cautionary harm

I don't know I've be tweaked all night...can't stop writing


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Imma quit the rap shit, stop chasin the pain,
In the end ain't no gain, to claim a spot in the game,
No matter how hard you try your spot'll be gone when you die,
And when you spit a curse thar's just worse, than the last one spit first,
End up in hell just frying cuz half yall half asses be lyin,
I'm done for real tho, this is all i got,
Imma schitzo, told yall befo', that's how most can spit hot,
It aint skill its a fuckin mental disorder,
At least for me to put rhymin words together in this order,
So ill be back one day when i catch my next manic attack,
Or hypomania, till then ill take my meds and relax,
I know ill never make it as a true MC, I don't have the connects to get into the in-dus-try,
But vengeance will be mine, when i come back to play this next time,
So everyone keep on doin what you can do best, but never do it to the extent that you do it to death,
Cuz if my mind keeps going as fast as it can, it'll be my ass back in a casket again..

And im gone..


Can't keep putting myself through this shit no more..


----------



## Siccness909

Out of curiosity, Any Rappers/Musicians in general get stuck in a never ending loop of writing lyrics for 8-10 hours straight perfecting each line like OCD in a way when tweaked out? When I'm around friends we all battle here n there but I don't get stuck on one thing when around people...by myself though I ALWAYS say I'm gonna do something else and it ALWAYS ends with me writing verses the entire 10-12 hours LOL it was cool at first but now shits hella annoying. Can't seem to break the cycle.


----------



## Papaverium

Evil Bliss 
How could you resist?? 


She laughs in my face, like I thought I'd win.
"Teehee, I'll set your consciousness free!" she grins.


Don't fall for the trap!
You'll never go back,
even if you change paths, 
her shadow will cast,
across the future land you pass.


You'll never truly sleep,
until she sweeps you off your feet.
but don't sneak too deep,
the slope is steep, 
and you may fall into a pit of demons,
you'll never defeat.
At most you can quiet their need to feed,
almost to silence.
with practice.
but they will still be in your head for eternity..


So be careful of which flower you pick to dance,
because you may or may not have only once chance.
to escape from her toxic, beautiful trance.~


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Im beginning to feel like a rap god-zilla,
Preparing to step on and smash yall killas,
Anyone wanting to step's small splinters,
Just little pricks in my path, now feel my wrath all sinners..
They say to rap like godzilla i must be nuclified,
Imma reptile, been crucified,
Been to hell, was sent to kill all those lucified,
Who claim to have sold your soul, you've been stupified.

Lost my train of thought.. someone pick up where i left off please.
Let's go back and forth with 8 bars and try to make a freestlye made by all of us.. minus a chorus. Unless someone can make one. (I know i sure as hell can't make a hook)


----------



## Corazon

my body is dying, my brain is crying 
but if said i wasn't stressed-out I'd be lying
fuck the pain, bought a couple beers , hurricane
i haven't had a 40 in 10 years, don't make me take it there again
crying but no tears, life trying to take me back in time 10 years
back to 20 grams at a time, break it down to 75 twenty-bags by eye
I don't know why but i'm not ready 2 DIE even tho fuck life
trying to get to the beach and meet my future wife


----------



## nuttynutskin

Yalls a bunch of slobs, don't quit your day jobs
Get back to flippin burgers while I'm committin murders
On this rap shit it's easy while yo fingers gettin greasy
You only rappin McMuffins while I'm rhymin hotter than an oven


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

There's truth to these words said, thoughts been clearing in a blurred head,
Bring new life to the blood shed, end world wars now 'for the worlds dead,
I see what's happening let the word spread, like a disease through a germ spread,
Sent this message in encryption, de-crypt it now by description, 
It's a world wonder like pyramids by Egyptians, read their hieroglyphic premonition inscriptions,
The impression that im giving, is making you rethink history by reliving,
Relieving the tension that you're grieving, by the past forgot that you're deceiving,
There's no more sense in convincing, im the realist idealist prophecy psychotic psychic that is breathing.


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## nuttynutskin

I do more than disses...

I sit back drinkin 40s watchin my favorite Golden Girls
Lookin and admirin at Betty White's curls
I start gettin aroused as my brow furls
I think of a way to unload all my pearls


----------



## nuttynutskin

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Im beginning to feel like a rap god-zilla,



Yo, you Eminem incarnate fo realz. Wut happen to yo battle rap thread tho dawg? You was spittin crack.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Lol I didn't delete your thread. They could've easily just deleted my posts. And you still haven't gotten back to me on my Golden Girl's rap which is gonna hit the charts as soon as I can find a producer. I think it could be a good conscious rap you know about how guys like older women and that there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

nuttynutskin said:


> Yo, you Eminem incarnate fo realz. Wut happen to yo battle rap thread tho dawg? You was spittin crack.



Some nutsack troll ruined it for all of us who enjoyed it.



nuttynutskin said:


> Lol I didn't delete your thread. They could've easily just deleted my posts. And you still haven't gotten back to me on my Golden Girl's rap which is gonna hit the charts as soon as I can find a producer. I think it could be a good conscious rap you know about how guys like older women and that there's nothing wrong with that.




^ if you weren't a fucking scumbag there would have been no reason for deleting any posts never mind getting rid of the whole thread.


----------



## CSM25

They ask me aiyy M...
-[Why don't you smile no more...? Why don't you smile no more?]


Look around, all I see is cold streets, finish school, get a good job, otherwise just stressed, laugh when they say they depressed, god bless, I understand what it is to be a mess.


In these troubled times, it's hard to find a better rhyme, all you need is.time they say, but life passes by so fast, like everyday, listen to the words I say, without focus, this is hopeless.


They say mo' money, mo' problems, well with no cash, life is wack, kids on these streets Jacking, while parishers preach peace, motherfuckers rob you and hate always manipulate to get theirs but I dont fucking care,


Turned 25. Asked God what does it mean to be alive? Iys it everyday that I have to stress, what the fuck are these people saying, always be content 5 steps forward, multiples back, dropped out mentally, but physically I play the role, but this college system isn't about to give me a bank roll. 


["what are your plans? Are you looking into jobs?"] nah bitches, I'm ready to rob, cuz fuck these fobs and these nickel and dime, types saving up in this nine to five hell, pretending it's all well, it isn't for me that shit bores me. I don't know, maybe I'm.just fucked, maybe I won't have luck, but whether its rapping, capping, selling, raining or hailing, fuck this debating and waiting, spent years fading, but I've always been contemplating, and creating sicker scenes in silver screens, than opposing jokers could ever dream, my life from birth to now was hard work, and I'm sick of the circle jerk, I put in work, and go in and serve, trust me you gonna love me, thats my word.


-When I was younger, they said I was so mature, I take thoughts as serious as the word, now I'm a child searching for his gold, motherfuckers send viruses to get rid of me, like a common cold but at 26, I'm really not that old, you win,.you lose life or death you choose, on this level, you must kik doors open, never let em see you down, aim higher for their crowns, I'm multi dimensional, that means I'm highly  mentionable, and those that ain't never had soul, wanna leave you out in the bitter cold, like they had it sold, but they never see me fold, cuz I'm carving out my space of gold. 


Fuck raps and gats, this is a multiple play act, thats why I need multiple stacks, so I can lay back, and haters wanna take that, but they can only fake at. 2013 the year, and I'm outta here. 

-Rhymes I wrote last summer.


----------



## Siccness909

Spiritual soulless vulture ever Lyrical reciting thunderous volts composed of Lethal scorchers in October, Defining Infamous exposure of the Mindless soldier that spits Articulate Writings like Sick poachers, Magnificent Torture as I ignite MICs colder than Convicts infected with sulfur Knifing punctures, Bloody collages demolished demonic by Toxic Deposits of RAW Clips, Techs Infectious  undetected by enemies I intercept wit Relentless melodies, Verbal katanas demented ambidextrous, Abstract insane Nirvana extended deranged vengeance as I fucking Blast you defenseless obsolete like fucking Tetris inventions. High tension Krystalized deliverance as I Smoke cigarettes belligerent like Viper engines, Carnivorous intensive as Piranha disfigurements tearing out ligaments. Interacted Hyperactive Blacksmith contrasted Psychoactive practiced in caskets, I blast shit like black acid forever captive Intergalactic havoc I blow brains erratic physically backflip skull stranded as I attacked it, Primitive marksman the scope I sharpen for  unlimited Cardiac darkness,


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ nice.. where'd you get all your vocab? 
That's a lot of words that have ryming compound syllables.

The flow reminds me of Benefit. You ever heard the song "so sick" by him? That kinda remind me of it.. there's another song by him like that too but can't remember it's name ATM. 

On another note.. anyone wanna continue that 8 bar thing we were doing? If so throw em down, I'll follow.


----------



## Siccness909

Thanks man, I don't know really. Alwaysbeen articulate you could say. Stayed in school well HS anyway haha. Been rapping for about 5-6 years now, my only hobby aside from drugs sadly.

I don't believe in using words I can't spell or define as a lot of rappers do nowadays but yeah I take it pretty serious.

Plus, when I'm spun I sit and write for 8-9 hours straight without moving. Its ridiculous LOL I never do anything else And I get stuck in an Infinite loop of lyrics the entire time. I wrote that one last night when tweaked in about 15mins haha. I'm down though, wanna start?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Yeah if you wanna. I'm on my phone right now cuz my computer is charging.  But I'll do 8 bars real quick.. it's not a battle though. I'll write em up now.. I hope I can count bars on my phone lol.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I'm in a different kinda head space, sorta  like a head case,
I'm crazy to the point Im in a rare space, tryna drown myself in a lead case filled with bear mase,
Head straight down to the base-ment,
Just in case I say shit, that'll fuck the plenet up like I plenned it and laced it,
I'll be underground already dead before everyone, ahead of them already in first place so face lets it,
I'm a unnatural disaster,  the worlds unfashionable bastard,
How many bars am I at, I can't count on my phones screen, 
But as long as I'm at bat, don't root for the home team,
Cuz where ever I go i'm just visiting, my home doesn't exist anymore,
With that fact I try living, tryna figure out what's on the other side of the door.


Was that 8 lol? I'll see when I post.


----------



## Siccness909

Let's Take A Ride As I Spontaneously Combust, Only Black Mist I Trust As I Attract Heart Attacks More Explicit Than Katana Uppercuts, Devilish Visits Of The Venomous Mystic Till They Snatch My Life Digits Sadistic Without Resistance__Every Dose I Approach The Unholy Ghost In Focused Psychosis, The Moment Lives Ferocious Forever Hopeless As I Stroll Through Hell Unnoticed Burning My Flesh Like Molten, Vulcanized and Soulless With Open Eyes Towards My Opponent As I Close Em Down Euthanized By Dope Shards So Potent__Eternal Annihilates Like The Virus Dilated Iris Timeless While I Drain Bloodbanks Of 5-0 Sirens Fulla Crank Torturing Lives Death Defying Like Ancient Myans


----------



## Siccness909

BTW^^^ I mainly write my lyrics in that format cause I've had countless kids tell me I "steal" my rhymes from popular rappers LOL

Not that it proves much but I got annoyed so its like a trademark thing I do. Takes more time I guess? Lol whatever I keep it original I don't front.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ what format you use to write your rhymes is your choice, i only do it the way I do to make it easier for others to read and hopefully catch the rhythm im going for.
everyones style is different.
and the thing about people saying others "steal" rhymes from people. They gotta realize that rhyming is more catchy and easier to remember than someone just speaking.. you can listen to a song 8 years ago and know the words to it then but then never have listened to it again but for some reason remember a rhyme that was said not realizing you've heard it somewhere else 8 years before (or at least part of it, or got the idea of a rhyme from it).
What im trying to say is that music is VERY influential whether people admit it or not, they are influenced by it also especially if they ever attempt to make that kind of music themselves.


----------



## Siccness909

I definitely agree, I don't know its really whatever to me as long as I know its legitimate I can really careless what anyone thinks. I guess cause my wordplay is very extensive, people think I steal shit I guess. I mean I consider a good rapper & I know at times I do tend to get pretty complex but to me? I don't think my words are that crazy or whatever. At times yeah but I think its mainly due to my style of writing bars, I like to get Multisyllabic and I think.its just the structure of how I write.

When my rhymes are all over the place subject wise and have a dark vibe like that one^ it typically means I'm Spun Lol it's funny how I'll get complimented on the street on how dope I am but in reality? I can't freestyle for jack shit! LOL never been a strong point of mine, I can do Ok occasionally but just never could roll em off like some can. It doesn't bother me though, cause if someone wants to compare verses line for line? Its done! haha that's why all my friends always wanna battle but never wanna do a track with me LOL


Hiphops a big part of my life, I can say it's safed me in a way from going overboard with drugs at times. I mean I still do drugs.and write sober or intoxicated but something about writing I just love with a passion. I post tracks on my Soundcloud every now and then but I write lyrics everyday for at least 2-3 hours easy. Just relieves so much stress and anger for me & like I said before its practically the only real hobbyI have outside of doing drugs. Shit it.keeps me SANE when I do unfortunately have to be sober haha.


----------



## CSM25

Unfocused rhymes.
Like a tiger, I emerge in the wilderness, no taste of bitterness,
Wild eyed and mezmorized,
Just trying to get some hides..
I began innocent, like an unlit cigarette, since then I got hooked like nicorette
The system of systems, that builds prisons instead of wisdom,
Everything becomes undone, 
Give praise to the number one, MC.!!
Seems to be the only fucking priori-T
In this society of lying, 
Wack shyt buying, false hood signed,

Where nothingness is a test -
But there's nothing, just stress,
When I test the upper limits, of this twisted, sick and most gifted,
 motherfuckers get lifted, and their old tales get thrifted,
I'm about to go off on some tangentials, but my point is it all starts in the mentals, 
keep it lean like lentils, stay green like Oscar,
I should be in the academy, instead of speaking blasphemy on the microphone, to the monotone industry,
Thriving off misery,
Federal Agencies giving Golden Handshakes to executives that Send out transitive signals from down south to the bitter cold,
North, stay focused on your net Worth
Untap me, unsynch me,
Cuz you motherfuckers could never lynch me.
You can turn me up, and turn me down, look around as if you ever found, a sicker and iller, more bitter, heavy hitter than the M#N#C
Cage me in like a fkn tiger G, pacing back and forth behind the system like they were bars, fuck if anyone want to see you living large, I'd rather be broke and be free, so I can roam the streets. Because the knowledge I possess should come with a fucking fee.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

If you think closing down my shit will put a fucking end,
To the beef I won't squash till it's fucking said,
That someone backed out, snitched and shut down my thread,
Ain't no infractions now homie, no name's have been said,
And they won't be, guess im in this game by my lonely,
If someone thinks than can out rap me than show me,
This ain't a battle, this ain't even a diss, this is me venting just from being pissed,
Off, turn your head and cough, got you by the balls, now i rip em off,
That was only 8 bars, written in 2 to 3 minutes,
Imagine how hard it could be, if i got the chance to finish..


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

HdoubleODeezy said:


> There's truth to these words said, thoughts been clearing in a blurred head,
> Bring new life to the blood shed, end world wars now 'for the worlds dead,
> I see what's happening let the word spread, like a disease through a germ spread,
> Sent this message in encryption, de-crypt it now by description,
> It's a world wonder like pyramids by Egyptians, read their hieroglyphic premonition inscriptions,
> The impression that im giving, is making you rethink history by reliving,
> Relieving the tension that you're grieving, by the past forgot that you're deceiving,
> There's no more sense in convincing, im the realist idealist prophecy psychotic psychic that is breathing.




Yes, im quoting myself.. pay attention to the words i said and look at the time stamp and date when i posted it on 3/30/14.
Then look at the news of something that happened just yesterday 4/2/14 regarding something that shares my name..

-HOOD

Anyone wanna question me about how i do it the way i do it?
Read the last line quoted.

I scare myself sometimes.

EDIT: I just saw it on ABC World News Now like an hour ago.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/fort-hood-shooting-alleged-gunman-identified-spc-ivan/story?id=23168151


----------



## Shrooms00087

> Anyone wanna question me about how i do it the way i do it?



What is it you think you do? Your link makes no sense. My good sir you are caught within your own fantasy. Quit scaring yourself.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

> Quit scaring yourself.


OK thank you.

What i "think" i can do is make something that people can relate to whatever they would like it to apply to.
That was an example, if you can't find the connection between the words i said and what happened. Then you don't understand what I meant in the post.
It is about history repeating itself, people forgetting about the past and having to relive it. Deceiving it by forgetting it in the first place. New blood shed to end blood shed. A mystery, and grieving which should have been prevented in the first place.
I can "see" what is happening in a sense of there is something spreading (like a germ spread) through the world, causing all the fucked up shit that is going on.. this world is going to shit.
It's a cold world, it's only gonna get colder too. 

It could relate to many things in history that WILL repeat themselves by people who don't learn from the past.


----------



## New

top the crop with a sloppy
pop when you cop to the floppy
shop till you swap with the copy
kick stop the drop in a jalopy
with its everflowing and glowing throwing
easygoing unknowing nature
and forgoing nomenclature


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

If i had a dollar for every time someone doubted me or underestimated me, i would be rich.
If i had a dollar for every time i proved someone wrong whether i was right or not, i would be richer.
If i took the millions of dollars i would have earned from that and someone finally believed in me and thought i was right and made a bet with it..
I would be wrong and end up right back to where i am at now.
Broke.
Here i am.

Not a poem but just something i thought of.


----------



## Siccness909

Ok so can I write verses without getting deleted now?

Is it we can't "directly" diss someone but we can write verses from a general standpoint I guess?


----------



## bunnymunro

Today
I Rock
as I do every day


----------



## Siccness909

Hallucinogenic performance I leave your mind cemented cornered by hornets of mass torments, the Hydrochloric I pour it I dose to the ceiling so I can explore the euphoric, relapse with Abstract thoughts I interact with Poison ivy shots of Heroin till I'm lost in Cardiac shock, Auto mag artifacts, I blast causes you lacked, bodies I bag relaxed from heart attacks, Hellish intellect of the angelic kill you in a sec eating percocet snatching psychedelic relics in effect of my dangerous birth defects, Ancient shank shift speaks to me blood strains of anquish when I turn Genghis to rearrange tainted brains of the anxious, you can't restrain my powerframe of aftershowers deranged to devour names of the cowards within an hour


----------



## bunnyrabbitz

Black outs from correction fluid, I'm a druid who do any crime just to do it
You snooze you lose, I don't take social cues when I've drank booze, drugs I use, they confuse those who can't already choose
Between life or death, I love snort meth til' there's none left
I'm a cancerous coward who eats his own turd, I mixed up a word and I think I can fly like a bird

bored as shit and freestyled that for ya


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Type this shit on my chromebook, got more names on my list than a phonebook,
Imma take those words and off the top of your head, take it home with me like a dome crook,
Dome crook?, i just made that shit up like its home cooked,
Dope for your crack pipe, whoops that don't fit ill be back right second in,
I mean right back in a second, with some rope and some bagpipes,
Sick like someone better than one who was once like mike steppin in,
Im nuts again, like repeating peanuts, i prefer to be nuts,
If anyone thinks they're the crazy one read this over and check again,
Someone please tell me where the heck my head has been,
Cuz i've lost it.

Wow, im losing it.. but it's fun!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Siccness909 said:


> Hallucinogenic performance I leave your mind cemented cornered by hornets of mass torments, the Hydrochloric I pour it I dose to the ceiling so I can explore the euphoric, relapse with Abstract thoughts I interact with Poison ivy shots of Heroin till I'm lost in Cardiac shock, Auto mag artifacts, I blast causes you lacked, bodies I bag relaxed from heart attacks, Hellish intellect of the angelic kill you in a sec eating percocet snatching psychedelic relics in effect of my dangerous birth defects, Ancient shank shift speaks to me blood strains of anquish when I turn Genghis to rearrange tainted brains of the anxious, you can't restrain my powerframe of aftershowers deranged to devour names of the cowards within an hour



Like ive said before, your vocab is incredible.
How the fuck do you do it?? Teach me!!! lol.


----------



## ColtDan

First of all i can neither rap nor usually rhyme,
But this sort of stuff pops into my head from time to time
The irony of society has always been funny to me
A nation obsessed with material objects and money
The integrity of a nation defined by a concentration of media manipulation
Endless bad news in papers and on every tv news station
Get arrested in a pub for illegal drugs when alcohol is one of the worst
Fuck up your body, domestic violence, hurt, get raped, cry to a nurse, 
Question everything, realize lies that demonize people until their own demise,
Enlightenment, internal revelations beyond limitation take you by surprise
As time mysteriously flows and flys, 
What really matters, thats for you to decide


----------



## Eveleivibe

ColtDan said:


> First of all i can neither rap nor usually rhyme,
> But this sort of stuff pops into my head from time to time
> The irony of society has always been funny to me
> A nation obsessed with material objects and money
> The integrity of a nation defined by a concentration of media manipulation
> Endless bad news in papers and on every tv news station
> Get arrested in a pub for illegal drugs when alcohol is one of the worst
> Fuck up your body, domestic violence, hurt, get raped, cry to a nurse,
> Question everything, realize lies that demonize people until their own demise,
> Enlightenment, internal revelations beyond limitation take you by surprise
> As time mysteriously flows and flys,
> What really matters, thats for you to decide



I un iggied this post.  Not bad, fair play xxxx


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

ColtDan said:


> First of all i can neither rap nor usually rhyme,
> But this sort of stuff pops into my head from time to time
> The irony of society has always been funny to me
> A nation obsessed with material objects and money
> The integrity of a nation defined by a concentration of media manipulation
> Endless bad news in papers and on every tv news station
> Get arrested in a pub for illegal drugs when alcohol is one of the worst
> Fuck up your body, domestic violence, hurt, get raped, cry to a nurse,
> Question everything, realize lies that demonize people until their own demise,
> Enlightenment, internal revelations beyond limitation take you by surprise
> As time mysteriously flows and flys,
> What really matters, thats for you to decide



The truth.


----------



## subotai

had a pretty boring day at work :D

draft day
two thousand ten
coulda had John Wall
lotto's fixed again
draft day
J. Randall
other dudes parapalegic
cant even hold a candle
draft day
J. Parker
kid is goin places
like a car starter
i stay half baked
full retard
simple jack but no crack
this aint even hard
your girl need the dick
salty disposition 
amateur bendin over
20 year pro in the kitchen
bundt cake
extra frosting
shoulda been a dentist 
you know I stay flossin
wild'n out
nick cannon
always felt browner
like my names Brandon 
draft day
enough of this shit
just some pregame
before I gargle and spit
takin out the trash with a pocket full of cash
not the benjies or the grants just new twenties and some grass
every day is christmas when your lights are sorta business
had every kid in school rewritin all their wish lists
when I actually showed up, shit was fun, shit was plush
but I stayed runnin late like your favorite septa bus 
and he aint graduatin 
he aint infatuated
probably gon drop out
probably off masturbatin
but I still got outta the place
and I think thats some egg on your face
and I dont want no trouble
but I got the stuffed shells in case
and I aint no killa
and I never knew Dilla
just a modern day Aetius 
you a modern day Atilla
girls keep callin me Brewster
cuz im spendin all these millions
and this is all just comin from the tip
of the tongue not the dick
thats currently in a shoutin match
lost my voice need a cig
draft day
Al Iafrate 
they want a g sale?
talk to Tom Brady


----------



## bunnymunro

I fucken rock 
Again 
Today


----------



## Siccness909

Eternal Ones Geometric eccentric slaughter wrecks shit epileptic in volts of Electric in water, marksman effective with the blood trails of an Archer's hidden perspective, Spark nerves acidic in Soul departure, 
Suicidal martyr fire starter spitting harder decapitating weakened MC's, lyrically captivating deep beneath the hollow breeze, Infantry fusion hyperactivity illusion sickening  the music, alpha omega douse rhymes classic like Sega but dark like Vader Eternals spitting circular energy in Omnipotence, committing perpendicular penalties mentally with evil motion, Death defying cardiac arrest KGs applying Heart attacks to wreck introspect, Psychological I invade lyrically demolish like a grenade displayed in a cloudy haze, hated personality erase with ion rays, Fatally reactive combat tornado with the compact kid interactin like laser beams from Kano leave MC's unstable, My sinister definitions strike with incisions, relapse on literature unmatched by any figure on my perimeter dispatch gats engrave my fuckin signature, Inflicted prolific scriptures so addictive, Illicit sickness reacts explicit killin victims, absorb chemical fumes contacting my basin, distort blast sentinels immune extracting hearts in mutilation, spark concentration,  Hypnotism sacred lit prisms results in assault psycho drivin separate a bitch with glock mechanisms. I'm merciless, signs defined murderous nd worthless from Cerberus to burst clips, gravity I erase rip your mouth open like blades nd cavities actually commit casualties darkened formality react casually on the track send enemies to universal mutated galaxies, telepathically bend My mastered tactics lift intergalactic psychoactive do back flips assassin kill and practice hollow action no  human can even imagine, Spiritual sharp crafted wizardry invisible black art in bloodbaths digitally, artillery shells audio blast auxiliary with hostile abilities shoot projectiles non holy Trinity scalpel into thee travel through infinity



@HDoubleODeezy: Thanks man haha as an artist I could never show another rapper how to write. Its a personal thing. I don't know everyone got there own dope style in a way. I just focus real deep in thought till I get creative I guess.


----------



## bunnyrabbitz

Sipping Svedka and Ambien create a concoction, I deepened my dick into a dachshund and met up with Hitler and told him to achtung
I'm hearing voices who say to make poor choices, hearing noises and delusions of drive Rolls Royce's
I'm a dastardly villain, who loves when blood spillin', this concoction got me chillin', brb got to go pop another pill in


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Really wish i could type something up real quick.. my mind isn't into it right now. Fuckin shitty ass weekend.
Hopefully i can do something later.


----------



## New

Incandescence
Florescent
Luminous
Sound


----------



## Siccness909

I'm gettin Lit later so I'll be up all night writing haha can't wait


----------



## Siccness909

Uncontrollable substance making any lost soul gullible that oppose bliss, mentality drifts into insanity nocturnals eclipse, severe heart palpitations fear the spark like I'm jason, devilish freebasin as the metal hits cardiac burning sensation, walking psycho observation fast talking as the pipe glows like the barrel of a rifle that explodes on chromosomes, a black rose as I approach the gates of an EMTs electro volts no retreat from evil tendencies flash like strobes of techo pulse, psychological damage methodical straight savage drugged dishonorable as my life vanished before I could plan it, upper clouds chemical erupter alter DNA structures of the crowd, EternalOne self murderous conductor disservice health surfaced with a nervous itch, Hiphop spontaneous flatline I lift off mutated alias everlast the hands of time, Every dose soulless In focus of steady psychosis, Obstruct hyper awareness enough to discuss your nightmares before they're even apparent to your spiritual transparent, lyrical darkness so artistic the imperial's black market alter physics outta existence, snipe assaulter long range distance swipe lifes the tongues deranged in resistance, Supernatural disturbance MC's swallow speed capsule's Overdose in volts of currents occurring, Dependence renders me relentless rip you like artificial muscle tenants defenseless as audible missiles start your dissention, demonic presence demented strike with supersonic inventions that the ancient scriptures mentioned, amphetamine mixtures evaporate enemies heavily decapitate mentally like quakes off the Richter, dream destructor the frightening fiend brain abductor through verbal blood stream acupuncture, geometrical entrapped in hexagons spilt up ventricles to your synapse host like I'm hell spawned gone off glow from dusk till dawn, mechanical aggression consume you like progression of a cannibals obsession with your inner flesh ends, planetary takeover Incedinary October, infantry soldiers shooting in range rovers without composure, Surgically scarred cut vertical


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Someone please, *enter-tain-me,*
I've copped one more *just-to-tease,* 
Myself into.. *temp-orar-ily*.. _ending all-this-pain-for-me.._

I've got the word *insan-ity,*
En-graved into *my-mem-ories,*
I end up caving *un-der-neath*.._ someplace which you-can't-see..
_
I'm all alone.. at my home,
Running out of *en-er-gy*, 
With no one here *to-stand-with-me*,
_Not even my own fam-il-y.._

Why is it that *every night*,
I fall asleep to a *another fight*,
With thoughts of like.. *just simply*,
_Putting an end to all this mis-ery.._ 

_*Just-to-wake, 
Is-a-mistake, 
Repeating the cycle, of-this-fate..*_

It's taking me, 
To another place..
_*A state which i-can't-take.*_


EDIT: Different style than I usually do. Not rap this time.
Was listening to Linkin Park earlier and had one of their beats stuck in my head.


----------



## Papaverium

OK!
Another Rap Thread, hehe!
Well you gotta open your third eye if you wanna see,
and read the rhymes I spit 'cause I don't lose my dignity,
Yeah, that's right, insane lady Ms. P, is here to show you the one-two-three,
fuck the kitchen, make your own sandwich you bitches,
I'm a a female who's about to prevail, in this vicious battle, 
I'll inflict my own style and sicken your sorry smiles,
turn them into frowns cause you know I got this down, 
just remember the sound of my words, 
how they swerve and get on your nerves.
But that's what you deserve,
when you think you can earn,
and terminate your opponent by melting her face with psychotic linguistic fate.
but whatever the state your in, 
I'd say I could win, but I'd rather our disastrous comebacks keep going back to back,
 because it's more fun to keep learning from attacking than to claim a reigning fact.
We could go on forever on this,
but just remember, I wont surrender, I'm a mind bender, a transcender, 
you'll never find a pattern like mine to defend against in time,
 so might as well stop trying to race, 
cause you'll never keep up at my lyrical pace.
This is a theraputic taste of what life really Is to live without chasing a synthetic bliss,

So maybe I'm not all about the battles,
but more towards expression and learning new skills to let out,
and show the world what it's all about,
whether they hate hip-hop, and scream and shout, 
do what *you* truly want, 
and you'll be happy no doubt! 
Fuck what others have to say, 
"Oh you're gay, all you do is rap all day?"
Listen to me,
These freaks will never know the difference between,
 thinking they are happy and knowing what it's truly like to be free.
Stuck up on judging other peoples' glee, 
with nothing but a voice to back up their saddening choices.
Just let go of those emotions, let it flow over your head, 
and continue to drop the skills they are jealous you have!


----------



## Papaverium

Sometimes I really feel lost,
in this war-torn holocaust,
between my real brain, and an impostor,
trying to slay the side of my mind. 
I need to breathe, and find the reason behind all this pain, 
this shame,
with no one else but me to blame.

This is no game, I got tricked into playing,
now I'm just begging to be free from your grip.
Oh consciousness, wont you please let me slip?
So I can climb out from this dark, desolate pit,
you've managed to detain me in.

You won't ever win!
I'm out of this agreement, you sleazy demon!!
Temporary bliss, merely deceiving me to treason!

But I'll never forget your poppy-red eyes,
treating me lovely with such beautiful disguise.
I better watch my luck next time I decide,
to gaze into that toxic stare, so immaculately divine.... ~


----------



## bunnymunro

And yet today 
Again I find
I rock


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

bunnymunro said:


> Today
> I Rock
> as I do every day





bunnymunro said:


> I fucken rock
> Again
> Today





bunnymunro said:


> And yet today
> Again I find
> I rock


^ lol thanks for keeping us updated.
Make sure to let us know if anything changes.


----------



## Papaverium

Alright, ok, I'll make an exception for once.
'Cause I really wanna rap about the sun that's comin' up.
Ya you know, this snow is melting at a much faster rate,
I say, if *you* were Canadian, you'd be tellin' the same!

Mountains of snow piled 6 feet high,
It's gonna take til fucking June for all of this to dry!
In the meantime you guys, I better not die,
in these puddles the size of all the Great Lakes combined!

So don't ever move to the prairies if you ever visit here,
Just go check out BC, where the skies are mostly clear.
and if it does in fact precipitate, it simply will just be rain,
because us Winnipeggers really _snow_ how to endure the pain ;D


----------



## Siccness909

ETERNALOne the mystic homesapien, I rip shit devilish like I was Damien, the Treble hits feel the flame from rebel constricting like a Python equipped with the ION Ray from Saigon I annihilate when the fights on, I destroy black helicopters-Crooked doctor surgical jookin ya roster vertical,  Mobster rippin an officer imposter Inoperable opposites deposited in hospitals, Impossible philosophical obstacles Unstoppable brain decay on top of the acid rain I display Insane, portray so afraid penetrate the crusade generate 2 grenade a phase, Decipher the finest typist trigga is itching the slightest, Brains blown up Lifeless red vein glow brightest touch ya iris, Deadly hepatitis infectin slow drugs up the sinus


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Fuck this shit, Here to rip this thread a new one,
Who's runnin this, You're bummin cuz comin at you son, 
This..
Is a just warning shot, 
If you had a clue you'd run pissed,
As soon as the next steps up, Just know that you'll get dissed,
Get with a classic, 
An old scratched up compact disk,
I'm so gone you'll need a median to contact this,
Lyrics from tortured spirits seem to be attracted to me,
Homie all you other clown ass rappers only attract dicks,
Who's your label, you ain't signed to shit,
Your life's a fable, the tables of the wits been twist,
But this is it i've fuckin had it, I'm fuckin mad at, 
Everyone.. 
Come shoot and stab at me,
Better hit your mark, with the first shot G, 
If you miss the target, don't get all mad at me,
Give it all you've got, but, You can't touch somethin you can't see,
You can feel my presence though, im comin right up on you,
Your shitty ass fail at marksmanship is all on you,
You had one shot, you blew it, got one last question for you,
I'm Riddick in this shit, "you aren't afraid of the dark now, are you?"


-HOOD


----------



## Siccness909

Choosing of the sick witness illusions so amusing as my mind splits, I'm losing grip abusing reality inducing demons off Chemical trips drifting tragically astoundingly, slip out boundaries mental sickness stricken victims with slit wrists but whose counting Surrounding your whole fucking county decryptin myths as if my Psychosis didn't exist? Yet I'm in transit dreaming of spit clips, Schizophrenic demented intention 2 increase trigger tension in final dissention, Gods sentence not mentioned lost in Holocaust comprehension forever live exempted, Walking insomniac relapse off Optic high beam entrapped in heart attacks, Ignited pipes felt at the slightest hint of vapors up ya sinus, KG release Sirens excited to scream Osiris a Eternal's Lyrical stylus splits up your iris violent grasped by Inhuman titans, Articulation of complexity sticks impatient freebasin ecstasy penetrate fractured skull stations blissful cannibalized in Destiny


----------



## Siccness909

Where the fuck you guys at?? Only one here writing n shit Lol


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

lol i haven't really been doing too much on here..
did write a few in my notebook, oh and i found a beat i NEED to have.. look it up on youtube. Its called "at war" its an eminem/lupe fiasco type beat/loop.
Wish i had better ways of recording than just a computer mic.
i did post verse (freestyle) a few days ago in another thread, i probly write one up tomorrow or something.
Sorry i let you down, lol.. it comes in spurts for me, i write a lot and then get writers block for a week or so.
You know how it goes.


----------



## Siccness909

Lol nah I was wondering where everyone went. I'm spun anyway so I have an advantage of infinite creative ideas ATM haha


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Ok I'll try to type up 8 right now. 
On my phone again this time so hard to count bars..


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

There's a difference between writing rhymes in text n words, than hearing them audibly it can be a hex of sorts,
Cuz of course I can swing these words at minds, and open em up as much as I wanted to see what I find,
Nothing, brains empty it vacated, like their IQ up left, went on vacation, 
If you didn't catch the subliminal it's cuz you didn't say or hear it said,
I basically said I swing these swords to cut open a head,
Turn the just ryming poetry section to a lobotomy thread, gotta watch what you say on this forum, it's under watch by the Fed's, 
Watch under me while I look over you, don't always do what your told to do but what you're supposed to do, either follow that role for you or some may end up dead,
Respect is given but trust is earned instead, 
Most people have it wrong.. give trust then have it broken and give respect to those whom it doesnt belong.

-HOOD

Was that 8? Lol ill see when I post as usual.

Edit: just re read it.. Sorry for the fucked format.. it's hard to see on my phone how it'll look or flow when finished.


----------



## Siccness909

That was dope^


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Thanks %)


----------



## Siccness909

Dependence renders me relentless rip you like artificial muscle tenants defenseless as audible missiles start your dissention, demonic presence demented strike with supersonic inventions that the ancient scriptures mentioned, amphetamine mixtures evaporate enemies heavily decapitate mentally like quakes off the Richter, dream destructor the frightening fiend brain abductor through verbal blood stream acupuncture, geometrical entrapped in hexagons spilt up ventricles to your synapse host like I'm hell spawned gone off glow from dusk till dawn, mechanical aggression consume you like progression of a cannibals obsession with your inner flesh ends, planetary takeover Incedinary October, infantry soldiers shooting in range rovers without composure, Surgically scarred cut vertically disharmed alarmed in cautionary harm, Disintegrate feeble minds into minimal minerals evilly designed death defying, ingest mankind deepened in the depths of heat seekin 9s, Poisonous administration death deploying outpatients as the shank shifts in verbal altercations, Externally immortal burning third degrees through facial portals fully operational for satans order, visually distorted individually sent in orbit as the pistol breachs torment, assortment bodily trans morphing qualities from endorphins collected like novelties, Hemoglobin transfusion scorchin like molten illusions


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Holy shit.. I envy you.
I guess there's a difference in how people who do downers and people who do uppers write.

You're words are weapons with whatever you were on when you wrote that.

Woah, that sentence I just typed has a lot of words that start with w.. lol.

With the meds I'm on my mind is too slow for that type of word play.


----------



## Siccness909

Yeah speed definitely lifts me to another level when writing. I can do it sober to, but it'll take longer haha


----------



## Siccness909

Wait I had to come back now that I'm not spun anymore. Drugs got nothing todo with my style, you wwouldn't wanna copy another artist anyway you know? Just be you and write what you focus on, and then just think of ways you can flip it in your own creative way I guess. I have process.personally for writing and it's classified haha. But yeah just be yourself bro.


----------



## ColtDan

Siccness909 said:


> Dependence renders me relentless rip you like artificial muscle tenants defenseless as audible missiles start your dissention, demonic presence demented strike with supersonic inventions that the ancient scriptures mentioned, amphetamine mixtures evaporate enemies heavily decapitate mentally like quakes off the Richter, dream destructor the frightening fiend brain abductor through verbal blood stream acupuncture, geometrical entrapped in hexagons spilt up ventricles to your synapse host like I'm hell spawned gone off glow from dusk till dawn, mechanical aggression consume you like progression of a cannibals obsession with your inner flesh ends, planetary takeover Incedinary October, infantry soldiers shooting in range rovers without composure, Surgically scarred cut vertically disharmed alarmed in cautionary harm, Disintegrate feeble minds into minimal minerals evilly designed death defying, ingest mankind deepened in the depths of heat seekin 9s, Poisonous administration death deploying outpatients as the shank shifts in verbal altercations, Externally immortal burning third degrees through facial portals fully operational for satans order, visually distorted individually sent in orbit as the pistol breachs torment, assortment bodily trans morphing qualities from endorphins collected like novelties, Hemoglobin transfusion scorchin like molten illusions




Amazing.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

ColtDan said:


> Amazing.


Incredibly.

I just wonder how long it takes him to write that.
I write my 8s in like 10min off the head. That's about one minute per bar.
If he could do something like that completely off the dome I would shit my pants.. twice.


----------



## Corazon

Siccness909 said:


> Dependence renders me relentless rip you like artificial muscle tenants defenseless as audible missiles start your dissention, demonic presence demented strike with supersonic inventions that the ancient scriptures mentioned, amphetamine mixtures evaporate enemies heavily decapitate mentally like quakes off the Richter, dream destructor the frightening fiend brain abductor through verbal blood stream acupuncture, geometrical entrapped in hexagons spilt up ventricles to your synapse host like I'm hell spawned gone off glow from dusk till dawn, mechanical aggression consume you like progression of a cannibals obsession with your inner flesh ends, planetary takeover Incedinary October, infantry soldiers shooting in range rovers without composure, Surgically scarred cut vertically disharmed alarmed in cautionary harm, Disintegrate feeble minds into minimal minerals evilly designed death defying, ingest mankind deepened in the depths of heat seekin 9s, Poisonous administration death deploying outpatients as the shank shifts in verbal altercations, Externally immortal burning third degrees through facial portals fully operational for satans order, visually distorted individually sent in orbit as the pistol breachs torment, assortment bodily trans morphing qualities from endorphins collected like novelties, Hemoglobin transfusion scorchin like molten illusions



awesome


----------



## Siccness909

Eternal one Exorcist exercise the terrorist cancerous I'm treacherous murderin for bliss in a trance smokin canibus index itch cause you ran up on this, my philosophy's are fatal explorin words intro to my glossary unstable enable the c4 hidden under heavens table, ridden with verbal thunder the mac 11 smacks your trachea cable, relapse on my wordplay vitals collapse vision blurred from the airraid, incisions occurred hypnotism poppin glock mechanisms light up the sacred lit prisms I'm takin the shank insert to your neck plate sick like prison, molecular division no regular Eternals perpetual fission cuts jugulars so fast In a illusion on schedule making organs detachable when the gat gets supernatural so casual, actions actual cut in fractions recorded national aborted in a dark fashionable, circular energy in Omnipotence floatin with perpendicular penalties with evil motion I'm loccin straight lethal to make you see through, incendiary rounds erratic in the pastor buried in the very grounds I've shot static and mastered, elevating past boundaries eliminating on my trip everlast so astoundingly, assassinate internal bake evaporate in an inferno lake MC's I incapacitate from the eternal rhyme dictionary I create incline design visionary.....Verbal menace demented like the descended sentence of a Krystal chemist lost in absolute Vengeance, Devilish entities alter Music contention Acidic dissembling of outer dimensions, Your bars irrelevant Eternals straight Malevolent MC's severed with elements, Unleashed freeze Negatively achieved beneath degrees Ice seize off regularly I weaken knees consecutively effective like AIDS disease undetected, EternalOne's hectic rippin up MC's that tested no ethics to be accepted by skeptics, Hiphops assessment intercepted by Congested feeble rappers blinded by thy Lethal wordplay vocalized as the Neck snapper, All those who pathetically attempted possible contention Eternals prolific vocab remains lyrically lifted defended KG's words Inhumanly gifted  destined by unquestioned progression Hiphops powerfully in possession of Cardiac arrested Alphabetical molested sketches, Explicitly reactive like heart attacks MC's individually  combative voltage sparks synapses, Toxic clips erratic fired like Molten-Triple 6 locksmith verbally Gothic hired Articulate rockets shadowbox deposit damage acquired, Doctor doom hallucinogenic off shrooms Magnums Illume destructive like typhoons, Dusted of moons Rapper visuals splatter into cartoons, Dark natured Hell Raiser verbally spit razors outrageous danger KG Crusader rips apart MC's melted like glaciers, Suspected stranger packing futuristic lasers Highly angered Gats compacting bodies into statistics...EternalOne spreads Poisonous infection, Bangers behead lethal deployment cutting mid sections, 909 burials from Aerial bombers destroy n dishonor, Satanic topic Catastrophic rockets in high degreed fatigues MCs microscopic intrigued in Sniper breach, Venomous viper unleash demented twists Verbally decipher M4s extended clip enlistment sprays friendships of descendants relentless left ICU intensive


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Distract from which this is attached, a miracle bombshell is what it's like when my disses attack,
Attract attention from mods who remove my verses from threads, instead of letting people judge, i get infracted instead,
Adversity is what it takes when one verses me, i kill verbally, show you up n down and completely, leave your brain matter on the curb wordfully, you aint got what it takes to compete with HOOD B,
I take offense personally when someone gets on the defensive side after cursing me, when i fire back with something that makes em high lifts em up vertically,
And leaves em shocked like they got hit with electricity, im high voltage see,
Im a kilowatt your just a tiny 9 volt, you being compared to me is like a battery to a lightning bolt,
You bomb rappers with a multisyllibic flow, but where the hell did all the punchlines go yo?
I spit words with precision like bullets, i can be like a grenade with the pen, like you took the pin and just pulled it, held it tightly and forgot the part where you were supposed to throw it, I see through it, and keep to it, fuck sleep, countin sheep, ill let little bow peep do it,
You blow yourself up, fuckin with me is like steppin on a land mine, once pressed i blow your mind, read your intertwined scattered thoughts, lets put this is rewind and end up back at the start,
I change the rap games frame, by hitting rhythms with intense burning flames. lyricist gunfire from the miracle one fighter his decisions made,
With his incision blade, he rips the page, on this vicious stage with rage hes caged from all the days hes aged and not raised,
At the end of this they'll need to impose sanctions, im the realest in this bitch now who shows rankings,
Play with me? do i look like something to toy with? quit playing games kids, im not someone to be coy with, 
Its time to take the party hats off shows over and ive said it prior, the closest toy remotely related to me is a Matchbox, cuz you're playing with fire,
If you claim to make bread i'll roast ya till your toasted, opened your mouth and im the one who quickly closed it,
You boasted now its time to show what you know kid, or are you all talk, show me, ill pass you the microphone kid..


-HOOD

That wasn't directed at anyone.. just went with the flow i had going.


----------



## SweetCaroline

not too bad man


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Motherfuckin' bump.. someone write something.


----------



## ColtDan

I have minimal rhyming abilities but i used to like smoking DMT and looking at trees, nature and dancing flowing leaves - if i hadnt broken through and was still in this reality - the vibes of ancient postivity surrounding as i forsaw things unbelievably alive and uncomprehendingly magnificently beautifully surrounding me, ungrudging mothernature with no judgemental means, she is she, and forever will be


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Thank you! lol. I thought this thread was dying, you kept it alive.


----------



## ColtDan

Haha no worries... flowed off my head


----------



## Siccness909

Sorry homies, Content gets repetitive at times as you can see. I write my verses Spun 90% of the time on BL, so I just focus on complex wordplay instead of my actual storytelling ability on here generally. How's everyone? Just got out a involuntary 4day 5150 lockdown facility from a very severe psychosis last week lol. All bad.....Who got bars??!


Mentally imprisoned behind titanium, methafelony decline 3rd degress to my cranium, I'm going insane verbal alien  destroy and conquer uncontained aerial deploy guns like conker relentless, Eternals 6th sense invented senseless telepathically demented bent clips to cause organ shift fragmented, Particular with AKs the Drifter walk on water hit like Genocidal hitlers perpendicular for vital Vehicular manslaughter to rivals, Disfigured ligaments from the Multisyllabic belligerent ventriloquist targeted nemesis, black marketed deposit the vintage interest of the venomous and twisted, Toxicology inflicted mythology callin me with unrestricted apologies, wicked symbology anatomized qualities splittin the quickest off the written addiction, Krystal alphabet melts down the defects of prefixed artificial MC's to skeletal keys by initial pistols sentencing 3rd degrees of revenged evil tendencies. Vocalized decepicon hell  spawned the advised pulverized response through epileptic sketches, Haunts of the, electrified depressive skeptics I  Sacrificed aggressive into poturguist, Lethal suppressive marksman hits deceitful MC's Cardiac arrested intense as I present acceptance of a darkened soulless essence, Jurrastic contrasted Blacksmiths Carnivorous reactive in black magic advancement..I Blast Drastic Measures Havoc Attckin Indifferent Blood Splashes Of Baptists Eminent, Alliterate Configurements Dispatchin Black Acid Magnificence In Caskets Wit Significance


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I don't think i have it in me no more.. gotta find the excitement in writing again.
I can still freestyle in my head and out loud, but don't have the motivation to actually put it down on paper or type it lately.
I'll just have to wait until it comes back i guess.
I hate this shit.


-HOOD


----------



## deadphotos

I've written probably 200-300 poems between my stays in treatment.
Writing is definitely one of the greatest things I've been gifted with.
It's such a great form of expression.

_"Time and time again, it's like you live to lie to me.
Binding me with ties, wishing I'd die idly
You wouldn't fight for me
But you know that I'll fight for you
Smiling every time I OD, naive that I turn blue
It's like the brightest room
Darkens drastically when you come through
Who woulda thought the summer sun
Looks just like the fuckin' moon
I guess I'm doomed
Cause I could never set you loose
You call my name when I'm cravin
Then the craziness ensues
This mania just zooms
As I complain about these rooms
Cult like, static
Attack the brain
Relay the news
My cranium thinks
To gain me one
It's lame you want
To claim that you
Can tame it, oops
I guess you should prepare to lose"


_


----------



## Siccness909

I like that^


----------



## deadphotos

Siccness909 said:


> I like that^


Thank you :D


----------



## Forget2Blink

*Lift Off*

Bliss only when I fly, pass the clouds and above the sky, at peace in life as long as I have flight, Crash landings are all I know, much worse than just Blow, if only these clouds would personify the ground, then i may stay forever free without a vice.


----------



## Siccness909

Yo when I was a teen growing up addictive as a dope fiend, Primitive trippin sickness with pipe dreams, it seems the haunted monster taunted me constantly, always wanted to conquer my proper blood stream, Sacrificial offer with Blacked Out helicopters, Verbal Mephisto circled initial rituals like audible missiles chemically altered like artificial, A epidemic gee demented hell sented to leave me temped for the smoke of the demonic sentenced, Life almost lost like a precise knife stabbing till bodily exhaust, contracting like I Sold my soul so I pay the price of inhumane rights, Mentally sustain the mind frame as I slay deranged enemies to decayed remains, Methafelony unrest like Evil entities obsessed like Schitzo dressed identities that enter me heavily, Possessed conquest spectacle I let the technical electrical ness professionally wreck an Individuals special heart ventricles into unacceptable mesh, Progressive with infamous instruments Eternals confession carnivorous in significance


----------



## deadphotos

Siccness909 said:


> Yo when I was a teen growing up addictive as a dope fiend, Primitive trippin sickness with pipe dreams, it seems the haunted monster taunted me constantly, always wanted to conquer my proper blood stream, Sacrificial offer with Blacked Out helicopters, Verbal Mephisto circled initial rituals like audible missiles chemically altered like artificial, A epidemic gee demented hell sented to leave me temped for the smoke of the demonic sentenced, Life almost lost like a precise knife stabbing till bodily exhaust, contracting like I Sold my soul so I pay the price of inhumane rights, Mentally sustain the mind frame as I slay deranged enemies to decayed remains, Methafelony unrest like Evil entities obsessed like Schitzo dressed identities that enter me heavily, Possessed conquest spectacle I let the technical electrical ness professionally wreck an Individuals special heart ventricles into unacceptable mesh, Progressive with infamous instruments Eternals confession carnivorous in significance


Dude, those are some sick syllables my friend.
I actually have a pretty big audience in underground FTL, PM me; I produce my own beats and rap horrorcore.. I'd like to get you on a verse, I'll just send you a track and you record on it and send it back to me.


----------



## bunnyrabbitz

F------ and h--------- n------ getting a wetting, I'm a felon who's smellin' like a watermelon during aiding and abetting bed wetting, carve my face during a social setting
Liquor has been my drug of choice, I hear a voice and they say kill yourself you have no choice, jump out in front of a Rolls Royce and splatter with rejoice and have sex with little boys
Pushups and tearing my asshole in a locked environment, my father spent his last years in residential retirement, been living where drug tests are a requirement
Smoking a sinister plant, suddenly I can't chant and instead I rant and pant about a fire breathing bitch ant, my aunt and the worlds starting to slant
As a kid I used to get beatings, social service meetings and psychologists say greetings
Young man, do you have a fucking suicidal plan, yeah I'm gunna chop off my head with the fucking ceiling fan, they gave me a brain scan and said this man has no attention span
Twisting my tits, taking bong hits with wrist slits, taking shits watching my dads epileptic fits and smelling his arm pits


----------



## Syndrox

*Dark Times*

It eats me inside
Fills my heart with black sticky tar
Ties my wings together
Stops me from going far
Bubbling at my pores
Broken hearted 
Whores
Can't get these things out of my mind
Fuck time ,
I've done mine
Deaths hollow hold
My mind blown
Love
What's that for
Destroys my inner core
Leaves me filthy,
Ragged , poor .


Ps. I don't think hearted is a word, but oh well.


----------



## deadphotos

Here's another rehab poem!

I promise these games your playing will never benefit you,
Take a look at my past and the shit that I have been through.
I knew that you would falter, but unlike you, I GREW!
Now get the fuck away from me, before I do what I do.
I've put up with more than you could have imagined, my thoughts like a handgun, my mind gets blown every single time that they happen!!
I'll never be happy.
This manic demon has trapped me.
This devil in my ear, man, just won't quit fuckin laughing.
I'd rather be a victim of stabbing
Than the circumstances I've endured, so fucker just stab me.
It seems so deserved.
Of me bleeding from my throat
Consider it dessert, please.
Blend me into a slurpee
I am so demented, but it works..


----------



## Azure Cloud

He recognized an angel in disguise
Like a coward he spoke only lies
Dressed to the nines, he is decked out in his sin
Yet his lovely angel for whom he pines, approached elegantly wearing only skin


----------



## Siccness909

Eternal one smokin the pookie, absolutely I will shoot thee loccin up off the crystal I'm spooky, packin the dope like a missle official never gon miss you rippin initial mscle tissue, blood trickles the verbal pistol issued to split you, I admit to the massacre the acid ambassador enacted the drastic fractures when I'm blastin in a blur, drinkin the whiskey what I prefer, quickly convert the bodies with spiritual words and go berserk reversin births. Chronic abuse the lyrical nose is strikin acute, lightning put you on permeant mute tearin out your fuckin spinal root, my english extinguished the squeamish distinguished Linguist as the meanest mic grippin so fiendish when I slip in the clip I'm redeemed as the cryptic equipped kid driftin off a 6thgrid lifted off sickness internally I sip Gin within, externally burning


----------



## subotai

yall rappin about nothin
yappin about somethin
couldnt find the Enter key like its runnin on Dunkin
with nothing to say except some druggie bullshit
like we've never done dope or hung out with the cool kids
I watch my P's and Q's you freezin up like Cool Whip
the 90s called they want their battle rappers back
AS IF
we got Mr HooDEEZY
eternal second place
Mike Teavee
cant even give away his shit
spammin the Craigslist freebies
and were straight outta rehab
motherfucker named deadphoto
he rocks a 5 year plan now 
YOLO
rappin like you got dough
or even have your own promo
being at a show dont make it yours 
sorry bromo
Im just the fuckin shit
you just another clit
have you bleeding once a month
while im makin hits
bunnyrabitz here
death by luxury car
im chillin with Kanye in the Rolls
he said "you wouldnt get far"


ok I stopped halfway and forget about this. thats pretty much all I got right now something suddenly came up on some Marcia Brady shit


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

subotai said:


> yall rappin about nothin
> yappin about somethin
> couldnt find the Enter key like its runnin on Dunkin
> with nothing to say except some druggie bullshit
> like we've never done dope or hung out with the cool kids
> I watch my P's and Q's you freezin up like Cool Whip
> the 90s called they want their battle rappers back
> AS IF
> we got Mr HooDEEZY
> eternal second place
> Mike Teavee
> cant even give away his shit
> spammin the Craigslist freebies
> and were straight outta rehab
> motherfucker named deadphoto
> he rocks a 5 year plan now
> YOLO
> rappin like you got dough
> or even have your own promo
> being at a show dont make it yours
> sorry bromo
> Im just the fuckin shit
> you just another clit
> have you bleeding once a month
> while im makin hits
> bunnyrabitz here
> death by luxury car
> im chillin with Kanye in the Rolls
> he said "you wouldnt get far"
> 
> 
> ok I stopped halfway and forget about this. thats pretty much all I got right now something suddenly came up on some Marcia Brady shit



lol..
name dropping like it'll get you somewhere..
i've had writers block for over a month, yet im the first on your list of names to bomb..
hmm.. looks like i did claim the number 1 spot after all, AND haven't even had to write anything new!

WIN!


----------



## subotai

writers block
or tiny cock
just another pen that stopped
had your cake and ate mine too
damn kneegrow you need to watch
these icy rocks and nike socks
just another mic I dropped
like the ugly chick on facebook photos
oh em gee you better crop!!
youre just a cabbage patch ninja
another whack ass spitta
who thinks he backhands bitches in the red light district
"what have you done for me lately?"
its muhhfuckin Kyle Kendrick


----------



## deadphotos

subotai said:


> yall rappin about nothin
> yappin about somethin
> couldnt find the Enter key like its runnin on Dunkin
> with nothing to say except some druggie bullshit
> like we've never done dope or hung out with the cool kids
> I watch my P's and Q's you freezin up like Cool Whip
> the 90s called they want their battle rappers back
> AS IF
> we got Mr HooDEEZY
> eternal second place
> Mike Teavee
> cant even give away his shit
> spammin the Craigslist freebies
> and were straight outta rehab
> motherfucker named deadphoto
> he rocks a 5 year plan now
> YOLO
> rappin like you got dough
> or even have your own promo
> being at a show dont make it yours
> sorry bromo
> Im just the fuckin shit
> you just another clit
> have you bleeding once a month
> while im makin hits
> bunnyrabitz here
> death by luxury car
> im chillin with Kanye in the Rolls
> he said "you wouldnt get far"
> 
> 
> ok I stopped halfway and forget about this. thats pretty much all I got right now something suddenly came up on some Marcia Brady shit



There's some shit I can't interpret here,
like how the hell I got a mention?
Some dementia? no offense bra
Don't consider me defenseless
A 5 year plan? What now, am I a politician?
Less you talkin' money..
Well, my pension has been printed.
Your penmanship is limited. Name droppin?
That's so primitive..
Indicative to me that you simply lack initiative.
But yo, I gotta go, my schedule is tentative
Don't contest my rhythmic wit, cause I've simply mastered it.


----------



## Siccness909

Verbal menace demented like the descended sentence of a Krystal chemist lost in absolute Vengeance, Devilish entities alter Music contention Acidic dissembling of outer dimensions, Your bars irrelevant Eternals straight Malevolent MC's severed with elements, Unleashed freeze Negatively achieved beneath degrees Ice seize off regularly I weaken knees consecutively effective like AIDS disease undetected, EternalOne's hectic rippin up MC's that tested no ethics to be accepted by skeptics, Hiphops assessment intercepted by Congested feeble rappers blinded by thy Lethal wordplay vocalized as the Neck snapper, All those who pathetically attempted possible contention Eternals prolific vocab remains lyrically lifted defended KG's words Inhumanly gifted  destined by unquestioned progression Hiphops powerfully in possession of Cardiac arrested Alphabetical molested sketches, Explicitly reactive like heart attacks MC's individually  combative voltage sparks synapses, Toxic clips erratic fired like Molten-Triple 6 locksmith verbally Gothic hired Articulate rockets shadowbox deposit damage acquired, Doctor doom hallucinogenic off shrooms Magnums Illume destructive like typhoons, Dusted of moons Rapper visuals splatter into cartoons, Dark natured Hell Raiser verbally spit razors outrageous danger KG Crusader rips apart MC's melted like glaciers, Suspected stranger packing futuristic lasers Highly angered Gats compacting bodies into statistics...EternalOne spreads Poisonous infection, Bangers behead lethal deployment cutting mid sections, 909 burials from Aerial bombers destroy n dishonor, Satanic topic Catastrophic rockets in high degreed fatigues MCs microscopic intrigued in Sniper breach, Venomous viper unleash demented twists Verbally decipher M4s extended clip enlistment spray relentless Rappers shift effective Guard on defensive MC's cemented in perfection Blast rounds mentioned the Rhyme Slayer death defying Nirvana, Terminator Brain decayer intensive Trauma offensive segmented displayer of Vader, Evaporate traitors


----------



## Corazon

Evaporate traitors expatriates that play for the Raiders, slave traders, collect pictures of baseball players and do art and spit rhymes over bangers, no stranger to the angels, i seen


----------



## Siccness909

Angels I've seen in scattered dreams strangled sniffin up draino till the zero of  the razored remainder, blast like lasers ever last smoking chemical nature


----------



## subotai

lol muhhfuckin Kyle Kendrick loses another game two nights ago


----------



## Corazon

trapped on the merry go round
cash in the air we run wild
verbals rain down, beats break without warning
libations splash the ground, it's still pouring
pour out till it's flooded
till the ground real muddy
thoroughbreds that splash through the puddles


----------



## herbavore

^Corazon, I love this poem. Especially "verbals rain and beats break" and the way you left the  connector "is" out of the line "till the ground real muddy".


----------



## Corazon

herbavore said:


> ^Corazon, I love this poem. Especially "verbals rain and beats break" and the way you left the  connector "is" out of the line "till the ground real muddy".



Thank you Herbavore.


----------



## MrCookiE

Mary had a little lamb
It's fleece was white and whispy.
Then it caught foot and mouth disease
And now it's black and crispy


----------



## herbavore

^lol.=d


----------



## MrCookiE

Zippy and bungle went to the jungle to have a little fun
Zippy got silly pulled out his willy
And stuck it up bungles bum


----------



## Eveleivibe

*You're But a Leaked Song*

You think you can treat me like meat
You think my inner-being is something you can beat
Oh you're wrong, you're wrong
Again,  you're singing that shitty song

You think you can shatter me,
You think you can destroy what I emotional see
Oh you're wrong, you're wrong
You're boring me now, you've played that game too long

You think that with your games, you're sneaky ways that you're so damn clever
Nah because I was once blind so, at one time you were, I really think you were
But now you're wrong, you're so wrong and more than just wrong
I'm turning you off now I'm ditching song outdated song 

Oh you stood there, so very tall
You really did make a crack in my psychological wall
But now you're no longer strong, you're so very weak
Like an invisible hole to your disguise all of you drains away, just a mere leak.

I guess you're dirty song
Just played a bit to long
And all was apparent the more it went on and on
The tunes became weak, the voice is no longer strong.  

Evey 22/05/2014


----------



## MrCookiE

Powerful Evey, very strong.


----------



## Eveleivibe

MrCookiE said:


> Powerful Evey, very strong.



Thank you, MrCookiE.  how are you doing?
Hope all is well. 

Evey xxxx


----------



## MrCookiE

I'm very good thanks for asking, jus got back into training, had a couple of weeks off but back on the weights every day now. That was a very good poem you wrote their, very moving. how's you and your life?


----------



## Jesusgreen

Words, popping in here gives me some inspiration,
and pop some other things as I seize temptation,
I need to introspect, time for meditation,
Withdraw to reflect, gobble up medication

Let us rewind this, and look back and down,
Nobody's perfect, we all gotta frown,
Is your soul worth it, do you have the skill?
Or do you feel worthless, broken and ill?

How many times when you go to write you need it?
Digesting all these rhymes like a pill you eat this,
Get caught up in your thoughts like a bomb, say "Oh shit."
Inspired by all that you got in the cabinet,

So what's in yours? I'm curious mister.
Got some dark secrets? You nailed your sister?
I can relate, we all got our problems,
Sometimes to create, we fall upon them

But can you judge a man's skills on their doses?
Or each bump of powder that goes up their noses?
No shit, not trying to say that I'm some Moses
But every artist has a vice - know what yours is.

Tackle each new face, with a real new way,
Don't let work displace, need a break to play,
But today, what I'm trying to say here,
Fuck one day man, and enjoy the whole year!


----------



## MrCookiE

Jack and Jill went up the hill
So jack could lick her fanny
Jack got a shock 
And a mouthful of cock
Cos Jill's a fucking tranny


----------



## Siccness909

EternalOnes Black Magic Possessor, Professor of Lyrical havoc, Spiritual blacksmith Savage Measures by Cardio  traffic in Fatal Buckshot attractions,  Stretcher Severing MC's Disabled,  Verbal Dismemberment  Hiphops Malevolent Veteran Separate Human Decayed In Sediment Telekinetic 
Devilish Sequels Intersecting  Lethal Creatures Slash Audio Cables  Gory Dismemberings Od Devilish Sequela Fatal Frenzied   Enemies Non Operational Genocides Dissembling Tornadoes 4 Centuries Hypnotized Evil Tendencies Clinically Unstable 5150 Memories Intensified, Improvised Quickly Assassinating Music Icons By Capital Cities, Graphical I Blasted Supernatural MC's Contrasted In A Dark Fashionable, Smash MC's Fractionals Of Collapsible, Terroristic passion mystic chemical blunt ashes


----------



## Eveleivibe

MrCookiE said:


> Jack and Jill went up the hill
> So jack could lick her fanny
> Jack got a shock
> And a mouthful of cock
> Cos Jill's a fucking tranny



hahahahaha I never expected that lol

I'm good, thanks.  Back to exercising too.  Doing weights, cardio n stuff.  I'm doing T-Focus 25!  Good stuff.  And also on Herbalife.  Gotta shred all this fat off me haha!  Good luck with the training.  What you aiming for?  Shredding fat or bulking up muscle? 

Evey


----------



## Eveleivibe

Jesusgreen said:


> Words, popping in here gives me some inspiration,
> and pop some other things as I seize temptation,
> I need to introspect, time for meditation,
> Withdraw to reflect, gobble up medication
> 
> Let us rewind this, and look back and down,
> Nobody's perfect, we all gotta frown,
> Is your soul worth it, do you have the skill?
> Or do you feel worthless, broken and ill?
> 
> How many times when you go to write you need it?
> Digesting all these rhymes like a pill you eat this,
> Get caught up in your thoughts like a bomb, say "Oh shit."
> Inspired by all that you got in the cabinet,
> 
> So what's in yours? I'm curious mister.
> Got some dark secrets? You nailed your sister?
> I can relate, we all got our problems,
> Sometimes to create, we fall upon them
> 
> But can you judge a man's skills on their doses?
> Or each bump of powder that goes up their noses?
> No shit, not trying to say that I'm some Moses
> But every artist has a vice - know what yours is.
> 
> Tackle each new face, with a real new way,
> Don't let work displace, need a break to play,
> But today, what I'm trying to say here,
> Fuck one day man, and enjoy the whole year!



WOW!!!! Man, that's flipping Acccce.  

Evey


----------



## MrCookiE

Old Mother Hubbard 
Went to the cupboard 
To give her poor dog a bone.
When the bitch bent over
Rover took over
And gave her a bone of her own


----------



## Siccness909

Perception Krystalized Don't Question My Open Eyes Of Perpetual Genocide, Mindless Inception In Overdrive Death Defying Like Ancient Mayan Soul Collection, Societies Spineless Suggestions Fuels Eternals Narcotic Variety In Dissention, Possessed By Demonic Presence Destined For Psychotic Profession's, Natural Born Like Lightning Ingest Speed Capsules Deformed The Hiphop I'm Reciting, Positional Original Rhyming Slays Unconditional On Site Like The Shining, Mental Thoughts Horrific Explicitly Advising The Emotional Addicted And Dying, Mentality 2 Evaporate The World With Split Personalities That Collaborate Fatal Like Benzo Withdrawal Hurls, Sinful Potential With Hellish Utensils Blast Off Like Elemental Missles Essential, Marksmans Killing Fields Sharpened Up Skills, Intergalactic Arson Cardiac Restartin On Martians


----------



## VisceralChems

I lie on the floor, after my body has bled, 
A sticky crimson lake, I'll shortly be dead.


Frantic thoughts, of life and death,
I can barely feel, my shallow breath, 


I stare at the razor, now covered in red,
The instrument of death, two feet from my head,


Nashing my teeth, and hands clinched tight, 
Thinking of nothingness, I flinch at the sight, 


Time slows down, and reality shakes, 
The next portion of my journey, I'm about to take,


I think of your face, and I begin to cry,
I start to regret, not saying goodbye,


Love is a curse, when it shatters and breaks, 
But without the experience, an empty life makes, 


Darkness is swarming, from the corner of my eyes, 
My nervous system relaxes, as my body now dies, 


Matter transforming, soul from body breaks, 
Am I losing a life, or did I make an escape?  


A lifeless dead body, I leave on the floor, 
Whoever I was, I am never more.


----------



## VisceralChems

Siccness909 said:


> Perception Krystalized Don't Question My Open Eyes Of Perpetual Genocide, Mindless Inception In Overdrive Death Defying Like Ancient Mayan Soul Collection, Societies Spineless Suggestions Fuels Eternals Narcotic Variety In Dissention, Possessed By Demonic Presence Destined For Psychotic Profession's, Natural Born Like Lightning Ingest Speed Capsules Deformed The Hiphop I'm Reciting, Positional Original Rhyming Slays Unconditional On Site Like The Shining, Mental Thoughts Horrific Explicitly Advising The Emotional Addicted And Dying, Mentality 2 Evaporate The World With Split Personalities That Collaborate Fatal Like Benzo Withdrawal Hurls, Sinful Potential With Hellish Utensils Blast Off Like Elemental Missles Essential, Marksmans Killing Fields Sharpened Up Skills, Intergalactic Arson Cardiac Restartin On Martians



Wow, just wow.  Very nice!!


----------



## Siccness909

Thank You ^


----------



## Waffle Sock

Unbeknownst to them
The situation is dire
Outside is calm
But inside, there is fire
The rage is blinding
The time is near 
My teeth are grinding
I have no fear 
Pushed to the edge 
Now I will try to kill as many of you motherfuvkers as I can.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ lol nice.

I still can't get myself to put anything down lately.. my writers block continues.
Fuckin bullshit, i used to write bars and bars a day.
I can still freestyle in my head and out loud (not as fast as I used to).. but when I go to type or write, I just freeze up for no reason. It's weird.
Is that what writers block is? This is the first time this has happened to me.

-HOOD


----------



## ColtDan

Siccness909 said:


> Perception Krystalized Don't Question My Open Eyes Of Perpetual Genocide, Mindless Inception In Overdrive Death Defying Like Ancient Mayan Soul Collection, Societies Spineless Suggestions Fuels Eternals Narcotic Variety In Dissention, Possessed By Demonic Presence Destined For Psychotic Profession's, Natural Born Like Lightning Ingest Speed Capsules Deformed The Hiphop I'm Reciting, Positional Original Rhyming Slays Unconditional On Site Like The Shining, Mental Thoughts Horrific Explicitly Advising The Emotional Addicted And Dying, Mentality 2 Evaporate The World With Split Personalities That Collaborate Fatal Like Benzo Withdrawal Hurls, Sinful Potential With Hellish Utensils Blast Off Like Elemental Missles Essential, Marksmans Killing Fields Sharpened Up Skills, Intergalactic Arson Cardiac Restartin On Martians



Amazing.


----------



## ColtDan

I reckon some instrumentals should be posted in here as well... absolutely love DJ Premier beats


----------



## Siccness909

ColtDan said:


> Amazing.


 Thank You, Much Appreciated


----------



## Siccness909

HdoubleODeezy said:


> ^ lol nice.
> 
> I still can't get myself to put anything down lately.. my writers block continues.
> Fuckin bullshit, i used to write bars and bars a day.
> I can still freestyle in my head and out loud (not as fast as I used to).. but when I go to type or write, I just freeze up for no reason. It's weird.
> Is that what writers block is? This is the first time this has happened to me.
> 
> -HOOD



I'd say a form of writers block, yeah.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Fuck the establishment
I crawled thru the lies
Fuck your rules
And your awful disguise
Deception, bigotry, and greed
Are your methods of madness
Slavedrivers imprinted on paper
Unfairly creates classes 
The masses are slaughtered
For selfish reasons
A pawn protests the evil
Then it's called treason 
Fuck anyone who thinks they have control of my life
The White House staff,
Police, and Bill Clintons wife
I'm against nationalism
I can't ration with em
So I'm smearing ma jizm on imperialism 
Billions spent on military property:
Drones, tanks, jet fighters
What about the poverty?
The homeless, the hoods, the starving poor?
Sooner than later they'll be at your door
But you keep the sheep at bay
With this police state 
Secretly played by KKK
It breeds hate, it deflates 
My already diminished esteem for this shithole
I'm relocating to another planet
Fuck Earth.


----------



## Siccness909

deadphotos said:


> Dude, those are some sick syllables my friend.
> I actually have a pretty big audience in underground FTL, PM me; I produce my own beats and rap horrorcore.. I'd like to get you on a verse, I'll just send you a track and you record on it and send it back to me.



Sorry for late response just saw this. Can't PM you though, gottta be a BL I think and.your Greelighter. HMU when you can PM though.


----------



## Siccness909

I've been having writers block kind of as well. Been repeating Same lines in every verse it seems past couple days, well some at least..not sure why


Eternally I perceive Verbal external burnings dementedly as leaked MC skeletals reached incomparable disassembly  evidently increased Inferno degrees, Lethal deployments tempted KGs evil melodies effectively relentless, Poisonous injecting rappers bodily beats suddenly fractured seized off dishonorably, Mental weaponry unleashed Instrumental murder sprees severing as Berserkers breathe elemental utensils diseased like Leprosy fatally achieved, KG 5150 unstable like epilepsy tornadoes intercepting troubled speeds of ICU Heart flutterings that speak heavily of Hiphops suffering, Black helicopters of Lyrical Holocaust proverbs critically disturbed like Sacrificial offers dispersed by Spiritual Mossbergs shooting enemies proper into mineral crosswords, Telepathic deliverance Mephistos villainous pistols dispatching missle significance leaving no fingerprints Eternals magnificent in MC disfigurements, Articulate nemesis unveiled Funeral certificates smoking cigarettes ridiculous extended malevolent clips 4 dismemberment


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^Sickness909 is still with the sickness line to line.


----------



## Siccness909

"Sacrificial offers dispersed by Spiritual Mossbergs shooting enemies proper into mineral crosswords"

Not to sound conceited or anything, but I love that line haha shit was so dope when I made it I was going Crazy haha


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Siccness909 said:


> "Sacrificial offers dispersed by Spiritual Mossbergs shooting enemies proper into mineral crosswords"



I turn enemies into crosswords materially,
As I sacrifice my mineral spiritually,
Took a shot at offerings dispersing with the artistry of Mossberg artillery.

I just did a little word play with your words..since i can't think of anything to write on my own i played off of yours.
Hope you don't mind lol.


----------



## Siccness909

Of course not haha, that's dope. Why can't you think of anything? Just need to go in your Individual creative zone and do your thing as your normally do. What's inspires you? Watch a movie or draw etc.


----------



## Waffle Sock

I got the cure for the sickness
Comin with the quickness
Get this Mistress 
From beneath my matress
Hot flashes from automatics 
Burn you to ashes 
My actions are swift
When I unload a clip of hollow tips 
That rip and split ya bottom lip
I got a grip and a lil knife
For the close quarters
You don't wanna go out like those martyrs
I don't barter so don't bother
Tell ya story to an author 
I'm like a shark in the dark
And you in shallow water
-Waffle Sock AKA Chun-Li AKA Ip Man's Son


----------



## Siccness909

Choosing of the sick witness illusions so amusing as my mind splits, I'm losing grip abusing reality inducing demons off Chemical trips drifting tragically astoundingly, slip out boundaries mental sickness stricken victims with slit wrists but whose counting Surrounding your whole fucking county decryptin myths as if my Psychosis didn't exist? Yet I'm in transit dreaming of spit clips, Schizophrenic demented intention 2 increase trigger tension in final dissention, Gods sentence not mentioned lost in Holocaust comprehension forever live exempted, Walking insomniac relapse off Optic high beam entrapped in heart attacks, Ignited pipes felt at the slightest hint of vapors up ya sinus, KG release Sirens excited to scream Osiris a Eternal's Lyrical stylus splits up your iris violent grasped by Inhuman titans, Articulation of complexity sticks impatient freebasin ecstasy penetrate fractured skull stations blissful cannibalized in destiny


----------



## VisceralChems

Siccness909 said:


> I've been having writers block kind of as well. Been repeating Same lines in every verse it seems past couple days, well some at least..not sure why
> 
> 
> Eternally I perceive Verbal external burnings dementedly as leaked MC skeletals reached incomparable disassembly  evidently increased Inferno degrees, Lethal deployments tempted KGs evil melodies effectively relentless, Poisonous injecting rappers bodily beats suddenly fractured seized off dishonorably, Mental weaponry unleashed Instrumental murder sprees severing as Berserkers breathe elemental utensils diseased like Leprosy fatally achieved, KG 5150 unstable like epilepsy tornadoes intercepting troubled speeds of ICU Heart flutterings that speak heavily of Hiphops suffering, Black helicopters of Lyrical Holocaust proverbs critically disturbed like Sacrificial offers dispersed by Spiritual Mossbergs shooting enemies proper into mineral crosswords, Telepathic deliverance Mephistos villainous pistols dispatching missle significance leaving no fingerprints Eternals magnificent in MC disfigurements, Articulate nemesis unveiled Funeral certificates smoking cigarettes ridiculous extended malevolent clips 4 dismemberment



I will be forever jealous or your verbose benevolence, and when refined and polished, you will surely demolish, any who dare to oppose your right to the lyrical throne.


----------



## Siccness909

Thanks Bro^


----------



## Waffle Sock

I'm attacking the throne
Prepare to be overthrown
When my wave of clones
Invade ya home with chrome plated drones. I'm zoned.
Homing missiles rip through tissue n gristle 
Brittle bones collapse like heroin relapse perhaps ya crap's far-fetched
You swing like Artest
But I'm like Mike Tyson when I connect
Inject the venom 
Oozing, You woozy from the Uzi wounds 
 Say goodbye to your title
And the floozy you'll be losing soon
Now let me see
This poem dedicated to the Sicness STD


----------



## Siccness909

Eternals spitting circular energy in Omnipotence, commiting perpendicular penalties mentally with evil motion, Death defying cardiac arrest KGs applying Heart attacks to wreck introspect, Psychological I invade lyrically demolish like a grenade displayed in a cloudy haze, hated personality erase with ion rays, Fatally reactive combat tornado with the compact kid interactin like laser beams from Kano leave MC's unstable, My sinister definitions strike with incisions, relapse on literature unmatched by any figure on my perimeter dispatch gats engrave my fuckin signature, Inflicted prolific scriptures so addictive, Illicit sickness reacts explicit killin victims, absorb chemical fumes contacting my basin, distort blast sentinels immune extracting hearts in mutilation, spark concentration, My mastered tactics lift intergalactic psychoactive do back flips assassin kill and practice hollow action no  human can even imagine, Spiritual sharp crafted wizardry invisible black art in bloodbaths digitally, artillery shells audio blast auxiliary with hostile abilities shoot projectiles non holy Trinity scalpel into thee travel through infinity


----------



## VisceralChems

Siccness is bringing the sickness, for everyone to witness, the beating of waffle sock senseless.


----------



## Siccness909

I'm getting very repetitive and its pissing me off


----------



## Siccness909

Relentless Mixtures Of Amphetamines, Invent This Fatal Scripture Within Me Evaporating Enemies, Levels Of Energy Mentally Captivating, Contemplating The Verbal Rebirth, Assured By My New Found BloodThirst That My Presence On Earth Will No Longer Get Worse, The Essence Double Edged-Bless And A Curse, Descent From My Trouble Full Fledged As The Urge Emerges Itchin My Fuckin Nerves, No Concern Or Diversion Stopping The Mission, So The Effects Rapidly Surge Through My Body As Divine Euphoria Happily Occurs, The State Chemically Awakes The Flow Of Dopamine At A Fast Rate, Kinetically Enhance My Advance, Physical Revamped KG Supernatural,The Trooper Brutal Diminishin MCs Factual In Actual Action During The Fracture, Administerin The Lyrical Rapture In Fractions, Visual Of Massacre Captioned Biblical, Eternal One Infinite HellSpawn Inferno Among From The Amped Out Decepticon -Gone Off The Glow Tron, Epileptic Electric Response When Your Body Follows Death As It Haunts From The Site Of My Flesh, During Spiritual Journeys, The Rituals Of Habitual Bodily Burning Is Hypnotically Alluring As Lucifer Himself Begins Learning, From My Cycle Of Frightful Methods At Nitefall, Aggressive Smoke Sessions Wit Rifles ,Excessive Message Present Of Vitals Stopping Unpleasant As Ur Organ Titles Sedate Like Opiate Depressants In Respiratory Depression, Mandatory Lesson Release My Gory Inventory To Pursue Rap Cardiac Arrestin Till Your Blood Hue Blue For Testin, Walking Insomniac Relapsed With Hi Beams And A Pipe Attached, Verbally Unmatched Affecting MCs With The Impact Of Horrific Attacks Consecutively Mapped In Seconds Cause The Name KG Was Mentioned


I might take a break till this repetitive form of writers block goes away..its annoying as shit


----------



## Waffle Sock

Youre not repetitive The negative effects of the sedative is unsettling
you meddling with a fellow fiend with a metal thing
in his head that tells him to kill for thrills 
when he feels the illness, enraged by the siccness 
witness the onslaught brought about by the fictitious
creature that dwells in my mind
to tell me to impale this nail in ya spine 
hell of a sign, hell of a day
to watch ya face get melted away 
dont get close to the flames
stay away from the lava
Im game I still have steady aim
scoping through my balaclava 
Java script for the tech savvy
A lot of clips cuz Im tech savvy 
tech so heavy, 
steady aiming out the window leans the Chevy
petty opponents are desecrated, eviscerated,
and later laid in a corridor to be investigated by coroners
poor foreigners discover your corpse in horror
as I dissolve in the shadows
I dont spare foes, my arrows 
are enchanted with a fair rose
the pharoah's heir rose from the Egyptian's tomb
to whom you will be sacrificed, diced and fed to mice
in the bottomless pit guarded by a faceless misfit who slits wrists
to watch victims exsanguinate in bliss
this the shit amidst the fight
that causes you to lose ya crown on bluelight 

-Waffle Sock AKA Mod Iguana AKA Shadowless


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I'm the one with the crown here on bluelight, needed beef to bring me back in this with a new fight,
You dont want it with me, the flame burns brightly as you light, 
Yourself on fire as soon as you stepped up to grab the mic to tight, feeling you won't let go, homie you right,
As i write something new, to come through the blast to blast ya tonight,
I'm number one, ill piss on ya, you're shit son, i guess that's why you're all number two right?
First time i've typed up a single fuckin rhyme in a while, my writers block blocked your loosely written writing style,
Fuck it got another dead competitors head i picked the lock to and now your mind i'll file,
If you respond back it will mean you acknowledge I beat you in a single 8 bar freestyle.

-HOOD

(Really the first thing ive written in months lol)

EDIT: Just re-read and realized the lack of metaphors, similes, and punchlines.
Gotta get back to battling mode again.
If you guys want, look for the battle thread i started a while ago before my "writers block" happened.


----------



## Siccness909

Waffle Sock said:


> Youre not repetitive The negative effects of the sedative is unsettling
> you meddling with a fellow fiend with a metal thing
> in his head that tells him to kill for thrills
> when he feels the illness, enraged by the siccness
> witness the onslaught brought about by the fictitious
> creature that dwells in my mind
> to tell me to impale this nail in ya spine
> hell of a sign, hell of a day
> to watch ya face get melted away
> dont get close to the flames
> stay away from the lava
> Im game I still have steady aim
> scoping through my balaclava
> Java script for the tech savvy
> A lot of clips cuz Im tech savvy
> tech so heavy,
> steady aiming out the window leans the Chevy
> petty opponents are desecrated, eviscerated,
> and later laid in a corridor to be investigated by coroners
> poor foreigners discover your corpse in horror
> as I dissolve in the shadows
> I dont spare foes, my arrows
> are enchanted with a fair rose
> the pharoah's heir rose from the Egyptian's tomb
> to whom you will be sacrificed, diced and fed to mice
> in the bottomless pit guarded by a faceless misfit who slits wrists
> to watch victims exsanguinate in bliss
> this the shit amidst the fight
> that causes you to lose ya crown on bluelight
> 
> -Waffle Sock AKA Mod Iguana AKA Shadowless




This was soo dope


----------



## Siccness909

Eternals Wordplay is Supernatural, Inferno Brain Decay When I Diss Crucial Fracture, Unusual Tectonic Disaster The Site Is Beautiful, Demonic I Master  Traveling Through Chapters, Verbal Stabbing I Sing Leak Red Resulted After, KGOD Turbo Damaging Opiate Fiend Wit The LEAD Assaulted Adapter,, VICIOUS 44 Make Ya Body Somersault Leavee NO Witness Thee KKarnivore Humans Rotting in Terror Vaults, Modern PSYCH Wards While Nodding In&Out, The Mic Impales Like Knight Swords Spawning Within Body Counts___DARKK Magician In Chaos Decapitate Like A Shark Conditioned For The FACEOFF, KGODs Shadow Elevates & Inflicts Like WEST Nile, Battle I'll Fuckin Captivate On The Sixth Release Projectiles______The Articulate Versed Wizard Murdas Continuous Sippin Blood Thirst With Sizzurp____Frosted Numb Created Blizzard Physical Exhausted REDRUM  Beheaded By Fucking Scissors, Tommy Drumm Off Tha Poison Tongue Turn Rappers Into Fucking Origami When The Battles Begun, Mind Altered I Shatter And Diminish MANKIND


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ haha.. woah.
thought you were done for a while?
turns out you still had more in ya! lol.
My "block" is gone, and can put stuff down but can't think of anything creative like i once was.
Hopefully it'll come back.. ill just keep practicing.. it isn't like riding a bike where you dont forget how to do it, it's like im re-learning.
Back to the lab for me.


----------



## Waffle Sock

The lil engine that wish he HOOD 
Lets make it understood that you too  inefficient to hold this royal position 
my new acquisition is cemented in sacred bond 
Im fond of this plunder, I wonder who told you that you were the one
Im the spawn of a monster that feeds on your incompetence
Im confident that you wont last outside of your numb solace
so lets end this now while you still conscious
a hunch is sayin' that you cant withstand 
these lyrical punches 
technical KO when I kick you harder than Kano
Punch you harder than Drago, Im powered up  off yayo 
nefarious goons stash you in a lagoon 
if I say so
Bow to the Highest of The Courts
Im not moved in the slightest I snort
powder to get me the hypest for sport
distorted visions from shrooms
opens portals in my room 
I zoom past the moon and soon
find the device of doom that will consume 
your essence, hopefully you learning lessons from your instructor
I am the conductor, disassembling your structure 
as a warning for others who wish to contend 
my christened status as kingpen                                                                                                              
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




-Waffle Sock AKA Gary Snail AKA XO Pilot

(much obliged @siccness909. I dont even rap. Actually my first time writing stuff like this.)


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Nice.
I'll get back sometime. 
I seriously haven't written in months..
Figured I'd see what I could whip up quickly.
It's like I'm starting over. Weird. Must be because I got clean (kinda).
Everything that I think of that's is good, I forget before I put it down.. shitty feeling. 
I think too fast to remember everything lol.
You're good, no doubt.

-HOOD


----------



## Waffle Sock

Wow interesting. I havent written anything in years. I keep rereading what I wrote and can't believe I wrote that. I'm gonna attribute this sudden boost of creativity and multi-layered thinking to _'drugs'; s_pecifically, DMT, weed, and shrooms. But appreciate it though. I'll be around for subsequent rounds from challengers.... %)


----------



## Siccness909

Eh I tried to stop haha, but I write constantly in my head so I can't. Its just my topics get repetitive sometimes well to me at least but I'm feeling better about my verses.


----------



## Siccness909

So much death beyond gravity the stars collect flesh randomly imbalanced the galaxy, from murda sprees,genetic family disease, assassination shots breached domes at high degrees, all tragically felt through hearts until we freeze, Lost souls unique forever to keep feeds emotion exhaust memory leaks lost obscenities for centuries mentally diminish mortal entity's, Burn Clinic Unknown identities Distorted Horrific Like Human Centipede, Assorted Torments Cryptic With Evil Tendencies, Prolifically Gifted Lethal In Thou Sentencing,, No Disturbance Entering Curtains adventuring lyrical Serpents Dismembered Searxhin Blood thirst in drugged merkin merging swallow detergent hollow conversions  diversionary version hurting  veins  surgeon


Ok I'm seriously running out of lines today, I've written way to many verses...Probably last one for tonight, I'm repeating Iines again


This didn't even make sense now that I read it again Lmao I'm to drunk right now...excuse the ignorance in this verse


----------



## Waffle Sock

Drunk from the bloodthirst
Smoke some of this bud first 
Well versed in what's worst 
Than an evil curse 
Exerted by black magic
Casted by telepathic
Factions that wreak havok
On cephalic fractions'
Reactions to Skull fractures
Dull Pastures silently
Ceded by wild, secret societies
Not to be Treated mildly 
I'm violently unstable 
Remove the label 
And Unplug this neo-natal cable 
From my head 
Credit my meds for the dead Feds
In the shed that bled to death from infrared led hot lead 
I tread with dreads and an afghan beard with gear to survive in the woods for a year I'm feared 
By the general public
But fuck it I'm rugged 
Feral style, and thuggin 
Its wild 

-Waffle Sock AKA S-Edition AKA J-Bone


----------



## Siccness909

My allegiance eternal for the I.E. stop MC's from breathin off the Inferno flames I'm designing. Nocturnal KG energizing acidic rain 2 drain oxygen levels, analyzing to smash critic's deranged with shadowboxin I'm the fucking devil. Deplete heavy amounts of hemoglobin, On the street my darkened machete release counts of molten till rappers left fucking broken, EternalOne spits as compulsive as my Krystal doses, mentally encrypt black roses approach kids with signs of severe overdoses send shockwaves of voltage meet the inhuman expulsion. KG mindset 20 gauge spectacular, bleed through cassette decks in a verbal rage the genocidal massacre, chemical igniter diminishin vitals the ambassador with English verbs, KG spits acid to extinguish mortals who deserved. Relinquish the conjuration directed at delinquents who get systematically erased in sequence out of fucking existence. Eternal One known as the prolifically gifted rap artist, rippin MC's horrifically straight lifted as I snap with the cartridge,


----------



## Waffle Sock

Flying ace of spades paves a way through space with black shades
And a pack of blades as accolades 
Hand made by a jaded ronin 
With serotonin syndrome 
Who claims an omen sent em 
A woman with A potent venom 
To go on n' disperse the liquid to the wicked lizards 
Afflicted gizzards will get the wizards to surrender their twisted blizzard
Of global destruction, the total reduction of despair will compare to the sweetest seduction to bear anywhere the abduction of innocence is reminiscent
 the remnants of sinister intentions
Will be reinvisioned in dissent
Hinting a mission for the grey samurai to take
Undertakers patiently await in its wake 
A fate that we face any day should take place 
A case for the heroic, stoic Flying Ace 

-Waffle Sock AKA Acey AKA Konjo


----------



## imightbecrazy

That was one hell of a back-and-forth. Beautiful.

I hate to butt in on it [genuinely], but if you're still open to hearing someone else's, here's one I wrote a while back (on codeine I believe):

*Oscillatory
*
I used to want to feel but
Now I’m not sure that I ever didn’t,
As if somehow at this frequency
Empty is and always has been
Full. 
And illusion is real -  
Enough, at least, to matter.

Perspective confined to this,
My only dimension, I:
Tumultuous. Predictable. Resentful.
I can learn but
Never adapt.
See but 
Not prevent 
Destruction from dancing unashamed in the horizon,
Arms flailing into now.

I wanted – want (for what is time?)
To break out of phase
For you
But instead you introduced new music
Another bittersweet wave for me to assimilate,
Greater amplitudes of bliss
From which to fall.

And even if you’d known,
I mean really _known,
I could hardly manage to hold it against you._


----------



## JackiePeyton

This is a stupid one written by a friend. I know he is on bluelight somewhere, but I forget his username. I will have to ask what it is next time he taps at my window at midnight. The minutes ran out on his phone and I can't seem to get a hold of him right now. 
We used to insult the hell out of one another. I married his best friend. I am so flattered this was written for me

Mag, Mag You dirty Hag
You sleazy slimey slut
Between your thighs
green fungus dies
and worms crawl out your butt
before I'd crawl your scaley sides
or suck an infested tit
I'd drink a gallon of buzzard puke
and die screaming shit


----------



## Waffle Sock

Nurseebol said:


> This is a stupid one written by a friend. I know he is on bluelight somewhere, but I forget his username. I will have to ask what it is next time he taps at my window at midnight. The minutes ran out on his phone and I can't seem to get a hold of him right now.
> We used to insult the hell out of one another. I married his best friend. I am so flattered this was written for me
> 
> Mag, Mag You dirty Hag
> You sleazy slimey slut
> Between your thighs
> green fungus dies
> and worms crawl out your butt
> before I'd crawl your scaley sides
> or suck an infested tit
> I'd drink a gallon of buzzard puke
> and die screaming shit



- how romantic

This collection of words was inspired by  ^imightbecrazy's poem that reminded me of DMT:

Diamonte

I see her walking through the clouds
 Shrouded in a cowl 
Endowed by sacred vows 
To reestablish harmony 
Knowledge is her armory 
Informally warning me 
Of mankind's anomaly 
She exudes a radiant Sapience
Her radius brazenly
emits a latent cadence, with no patience 
Emblazons alien symbols in reality
Validly Exposing life's fallacy
Balancing realms with her whims
Paralyzing limbs, the gem 
That's present during REM
Sleep and you will find her in your dreams
Rapid gleams from magic beams make patterns seem Logical 
Saturn's rings becomes chattel 
The scene you had seen is impossible 
How can this be explained?...

-Waffle Sock AKA Colorado River Toad AKA Bufo


----------



## Siccness909

IMightBeCrazy-

That was dope, I like that


----------



## Siccness909

I've run out of reasons to keep going, spun my funds south but my eyes keep glowing, welcome to the unknowing felt em up my nose seasons forever snowing, negative freezing repeated health beatings up my IV feedings sick designing like poison ivy when I'm fiending, psychosis dreaming oppose this ferocious walking overdosage and blood will start streaming, Ms Tina sharpened teeth like Milena Verbal marksman enter arenas packing Ninas prolifically rip like Athena, sadistically my breeze cause seizures adulterated creature with alternated weapon features intercepted your leader hellish soul eater I feed her unregistered millimeters endured the disturbed blurred diminish surge of character nerves from my Ayahuasca purge


----------



## Siccness909

Definite Writers block now...running out of bars


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

I LOVE you guys.

"*Stardust*"

Batshit insane? 
No, I'm not crazy. 
Everyone else is crazy and I'm sane, baby!
Estranged maybe, Deranged lately, but it's strange how you act like you're not going through the same thing..
I've alienated phases to play with occasions, 
put a title on creativeness to turn writers block into brainlessness, 
could spin-cycle through the pain and shit but some stains don't erase like this..
Fuck. 
I tried to break out my head again, 
but security ensured me that I'll never get away with it,
like paying for shit is just a waste of our time.. 
but hey dawg, think that you can spare a dime?
If not, hey, it's fine,
Just don't want to become a part of this nursery rhyme, like
Jack and Jill went up a hill to find a pill or two to steal,
And all they can ask is how they tangled up in this ordeal, ya feel?
Well little grey goose, 
he sat on a roof, 
and chugged all the vodka to maybe forge a truce
with himself..
He's proof we're in hell, 
Though that idea might be truthfully stale.. 
Whatever, we failed.
I know the sky really ain't blue,
and if this shit happens to me,
It's gonna happen to you!
So shoot for the moon, 
and asphyxiate from the stardust
When nobody's left you might not even have yourself to trust,
Don't assume lust, 
Cause, bitch, it's survival of the fittest,
And each and every one of us is a pawn to this kill switch.


----------



## Siccness909

Nice


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Fizzuck this fashiizzit, for real this is i-it,
I been pushed to fizzar im way past my limit,
Of shit I can d-deal wit, the hand ive been dealt has been fizzucked to begin with, I tried to mistake and mizzake the b-best wi-wit i-it,
I'm done st-uttering this rap, that parts wr-wrapped up i killed it,
Thrown to the fishes, you're shark bait you chum so come get of my shi-ip,
So come here and witness, the wits i been gifted,
My rhyme comes off heavy but takes no strength to lift it,
Anyone willing to battle im ready to kill it,
Off of the dome, I whip it up sick kid, so quick you can't stick it,
Anywhere in your head, till it's dead in my skillet,
I'm cannabalic twit, i eat other rappers who step up so twisted,
Thinkin they could mess with the kid, who lights up the mic like a wick dynamite stick sick shit,
The fire n flames are too wicked, the smoke is so thick you'll suffocate as soon as you whiff it, 3 strikes that's it, your out like a light when the switch just gets flicked or a fuse gets tri-iipped,
So if you ain't wit it, i suggest you just split it, unless you can spit slicker than a faggots ass when he's getting fizzucked in i-it,
Ok now that im finished, bitch to the dishes,
I could go all day, now im bored of this so im callin it quits pricks.

-HOOD

(different style, trying new things)


----------



## Waffle Sock

That stutter rap was pretty gnarly. I read it mentally stuttering, imagining your avatar rapping it..cool wind.


----------



## Siccness909

I'm gonna try a verse with using the same syllables in every word without losing sentence structure 100% like every word will rhyme... I'm gonna attempt at least lol EVERY WORD


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ nice..
gonna be hard tho, compound syllables with every word rhyming.
you definitely have the vocab to do it tho.
mine would be too short.


----------



## Siccness909

I'll probably try a few bars with it first. Gonna do it tomorrow, & I appreciate the compliment haha


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Just a little poem I wrote:
* WINNING AT LOSING *

It started when he cheated, played it off like she won't believe it,
Than tables got turned and she plotted to ruin him and achieved it, his love she didn't need it,
He regretted all the things he'd done, he begged cried screamed and pleaded,
She forgave him at last or at least made it seem it, the future he could foresee it,
Played himself to believe he could beat it, but he couldn't.. In the end he knew he was being deceived n did nothing let it proceed,
The man who was once so manipulative, was then manipulated more than a tenfold of the shit that he had did,
She broke him down to pieces, now it was she who was cheating, he would've been a hypocrite to say anything cuz the fact of his past actions he'd be eating,
From there it just turned ugly, yelling fighting screaming shoving,
He was confused cuz whilst doing this it was she whom he was loving,
Finally came to an end, when the road and rules began to bend,
He snapped one night and got himeelf ending up in the pen, from then on there was nothing the two to each other could have been, both would be insane to get together again, 
The hurt didn't stop there, for both its still too real, for years they've been apart but the pain they still can feel,
They hardly speak because it's each other that they fear,
Put together they're more unstable than something nuclear, 
They drifted far apart, for her she got a new start, but he dwelled in the past too long over a broken heart,
His thoughts became dark,
At sometimes even darker,
He'd walk around with force strong and present like a Skywalkers,
He joined the dark side, his soul he had sold, now here he sits twenty five years fuckin old,
Mental problems that he brought on all to himself, last thing he wanted was health or especially wealth, all he sold it for was a way to express himself..
So that is it, now he has the ability to play with words, wins rap battles easy straight off the head in a surge,
But lost everything he cared for and everything he knew,
He refuses to be played now but the final outcome is that he is the one who ended up screwed. 


-HOOD


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

I really like it, all of it. If I didn't have to use an onscreen keyboard I'd talk about all of em.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Spare me the hassle
Take this axe
Youll Escort this gentleman from the castle
Bedazzled like a polar bear staring at a solar glare 
From the other side of the ocean where it gets much colder their
Icy veins are slightly stained with tracks from IV 'caine and heroine, the almighty bane.
A Grain of sand seeps through the hourglass an hour pass 7
8 9 millimeter rounds sweep through 10 men when devoured by Mac 11
12 gauge slugs full of rage kicks like Johnny Cage to put you on the front page covered in beige plasma
Heartless Lunatics stand over your carcass in the darkness
Breathing hard like asthma
Attacks lungs
Black tongues whisper in the shadows like Vietcong
Or young Kim Jung Un,
Damn that -  Forget the napalm. Bring the bong. Im here via slum. Stay calm, Misses Vietnam 
I'm against war
Which is dumb
I just wanna eat fungus
 Bang hot chicks 
And own a farm that's humongus 

-WS AKA Che AKA S Dot Shark


----------



## Siccness909

Was On One, so I wrote a quick verse. Not finished yet though, just something quick cause I was in a writing mentality


----------



## Waffle Sock

^Yea, my previous one was inspired by an old movie I had playing on my TV, "The Terror, starring Jack Nicholson.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Skydiving through the stratosphere
Atoms blast through the atlas' atmosphere
Satisfaction here terraforming
Terror forming fabled planets
That Managed to get bandits disbanded
Expanded space colonies abandoned 
Granted the canonized warship failed to dispel the trail of elves from hell
Sex sells. aliens exhale the sex cells 
Needed to seed & cede the next bale 
Of land ran by man who cant
 understand nature's plan 
The lazer's grand 
There's no band greater than the Invader Clan


----------



## Waffle Sock

The voodoo priestess
Who brews leeches and teaches sorcery to the morbidly deceased reaches 
Out to sages who stage their deaths and hoard meth in vaults
Baltic Sea salt is exhalted in the witchcraft assault to make your life distraught 
Evil spells cast on your spirit
She wants you to fear it
Your screams of cold terror so bold
Even her deaf toads can hear it
The dearest acidic parasitic worm
Can't compare to this germ of a scoundrel who smokes an ounce of sherm on the account of a drug addicted counsel 
She lives in a swamp and dumps lumps of bile in a file 
Piles of gunk smells foul
The scowl of the witch is vile 
Her smile is devious. Previous trespassers were made into
Ingredients
Flayed and beaten with a broomstick
Zoom quickly past The moonlit pasture 
Master of spells that cause bone fractures 
The bitch is a witch


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ nice.

EDIT: that was for the first one.
I posted that at the same time you posted the second one.

But it can be for both lol.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I'm loafing in my house wearing loafers,
While pinching a loaf in a loaf,
Meaning I'm being lazy while eating a turd sandwich and enjoying them both.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Wow thanks. Hah i see. Much obliged.


----------



## Siccness909

Every time I'm high, no ones here WTF


----------



## Waffle Sock

Don't worry I been here chillin
I just blend in like a million chameleon colored villian brothers
Who smother the mothers of others who mutter my name in vane
Whole Grains of cocaine in basins are nutritious for superstitious mistress assassins askin' permission to carry out hits in Alaskan fashion
That's cold
Gold Kalashnikov gleam in the fog
When the red dot beams on ya dog
*gunshot* It'll look like someone was cleaning a hog
Dreaming of jogging through a 
Nuclear wasteland
Mace cans on your waistband
Cyborg implants, gray pants, and a fake hand 
Ray-bans conceal steel eyes 
Until we feel the prompt to unveil the real Shanghai samurais to kill guys. 
You realize Bill Nye can't explain the science
Behind the deranged Mayan's
Compliance to the violence of lions
Feral and starving
Carving a gnarly archetype in ya wife
With the proverbial knife
That gives life
Get the picture? I'm talkin about my Richard 
Gear for a Pretty Woman to blister 


-Waffle Sock AKA Mwana wa mwanamke mwesi AKA Choctaw Pow Wow


----------



## ReggieTheCat

"Anesthetized"

Stand-by
Hands at your side
Waiting for the sign to speak to tell you to walk
I see the same look in everyone's eyes
Anesthetized by whatever they're putting you on
To keep you calm

You said drive on
Over that hill with me tonight 
They'll be no more fighting for - 
What they don't understand

Out
Waves of a crowd
Who are you willing to be to get what you want?
And at the same time 
Get ready to hide what you really believe
It happened to me
I don't know when
Out of nowhere

I just wanna drive over the hill with you sometimes
It's an old chore
Fighting for what they don't understand 
Stand by me if you can
Show me 
We can feel like this again
And again
And again


----------



## Siccness909

Welcome 2 The Brinks Of Insanity Spitting Acidic Profanity Tackling ER Committed Faculty Rapidly  BiPolar Disorder Leaves Me Happily Shifted With My Conceived Writtens Viciously  Twisted Unconditioned With 5150 Ballistic Ignitions, Blackhawk Belligerence Glock Mechanisms In Position Sadistic Disfiguring Of A Christians Ligaments 
Mystic Encryptions Scarred Proficient By Uplifted Incisions Dipped In Sickness Of A Fatal Addictive Liquid Explicit Like Shank Visits In Prison, Psycho Driven Rifle Significance Consisted Of Vital Precision, Opiate Constricted Rivals Verbally Wicked Covertly Murdering Enemies Outta Existence Tortuously Like Diminishing Through Forced Malnutrition, This Addicts Visual Filming Of  Narcotic Abductions Critically Unleash Volcanic Eruptions As Psychotic Habits Of Lyrical Overdoses Unimagined Surpass Average MCs Ferocious, Inhuman Boundaries Travel Fast Like Black Magic Osmosis Complexed Of The Difficult, Krystalized Teflon Material I Intercept Ever Spiritual, Hell Spawned Diluted Dangerous As  Shanks Shift Pure Anguish Into Enemy Assailants, Torturous Criminal MC's Catch Flagrants Of Mystic Styles, Subliminals Ancient To Vanquish Vital Intervals, Rhyme Miracle Tainted Bloody Paintings Amazing While KGOD Day Dreams Of Sinful Principles,  Scalpel Operatings Impatient Anxiously Demonstrating Prolific Enslavement


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^Beyond words as usual.

I'll get myself back on track someday and write again.. I hope  

-HOOD


----------



## JackiePeyton

I got nothing but stolen lyrics
Tigger's my cat
He ain't no bad seed
Spends his day
Smokin weed
Tigger's my cat
He's all right
He's so groovin
He's outta sight

but seriously, who could you see doing that bad ass above post? That could be some serious lyrical stuff


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

> but seriously, who could you see doing that bad ass above post? That could be some serious lyrical stuff



he's a ghost writer IRL

(or he's good at using a rhyme dictionary, it's crossed my mind at times that he might. But i doubt it and hope not.)

-HOOD


----------



## Siccness909

Rhyme dictionary??? Are you serious? I feel disrespected. I genuinely write my own lyrics, what proof do you guys want?? Seriously


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I didn't say you DID i said you could.. no disrespect meant. I just mean your vocab is incredible.
And i was gonna say in that post but deleted it, that i can tell it is your mind coming up with the words because of how like last week or a couple weeks ago you were stuck on like the same word and you kept saying you were gonna take a break because it was getting monotonous or something.

If you were using a rhyme dictionary you wouldn't have had that problem, so thats why i said i hope not and doubt it.. i didnt mean you DO i just kinda meant that for most people to do that, they might need to use one.

Sorry if i came off wrong.. I always respect your writings, as i hope people do mine also.

-HOOD


----------



## Siccness909

Oh ok no worries, I took it wrong

All good


----------



## Waffle Sock

Word on the street
Someones using a rhyme dictionary
Time's a' gettin scary
So you resort to findin literary Assistance, 
persistent to deny any
Arbitrary convictions
We know you're a phony
Jabroni, go back to the gym
You're too boney
Your exposure as a poser
Makes your whole career look like baloney
What are you gonna do now that your card's been pulled
How about do your own work
Pick up a pencil


----------



## Siccness909

Choosing of the sick witness illusions so amusing as my mind splits, I'm losing grip abusing reality inducing demons off Chemical trips drifting tragically astoundingly, slip out boundaries mental sickness stricken victims with slit wrists but whose counting Surrounding your whole fucking county decryptin myths as if my Psychosis didn't exist? Yet I'm in transit dreaming of spit clips, Schizophrenic demented intention 2 increase trigger tension in final dissention, Gods sentence not mentioned lost in Holocaust comprehension forever live exempted, Walking insomniac relapse off Optic high beam entrapped in heart attacks, Ignited pipes felt at the slightest hint of vapors up ya sinus, KG release Sirens excited to scream Osiris a Eternal's Lyrical stylus splits up your iris violent grasped by Inhuman titans, Articulation of complexity sticks impatient freebasin ecstasy penetrate fractured skull stations blissful cannibalized in destiny


----------



## Br1ngTh3Ra1n

Roses are red
Violets are blue
It immediately goes hard
The moment i think of you


----------



## Waffle Sock

Kill the hawk, and the snake comes
Kill the snake, and the rat comes
Kill the rat, and preserve the integrity of the organization
-WS


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Give a man a hamburger, he'll live for a day..
Teach a man to hamburger, he'll live forever.


----------



## Waffle Sock

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Give a man a hamburger, he'll live for a day..
> Teach a man to hamburger, he'll live forever.


Lol


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Dude.. You and your wife look NOTHING alike!

Guy, I've had this birthmark for the longest time.

Yes, I'd like 2 large medium pizza's.

(all stolen from "High Guy" meme's lol, but wish i could think of things like this)


----------



## Waffle Sock

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Dude.. You and your wife look NOTHING alike!
> 
> Guy, I've had this birthmark for the longest time.
> 
> Yes, I'd like 2 large medium pizza's.
> 
> (all stolen from "High Guy" meme's lol, but wish i could think of things like this)


HAh. I had to read the last 2 thrice.


----------



## majorFLAIL

When the darkness escapes from the depths of my soul,
and she summons her demons; I try to control.
Forever a prisoner; to myself I am bound.
Light fades from my eyes, only evil is found.

Run from this terror, this deceit, all this pain.
For if you do not, your blood it will rain.
The monsters, they take me and I, slip away.
Forever a prisoner so my demons can play. 
-S.F.


----------



## Waffle Sock

^thats sick. Males me envision someone in a dark place who is about to be consumed by a murderous, psychotic episode.


----------



## majorFLAIL

Thanks, you basically got it right.  I was strung out after being awake for days at around 3 in the morning.  First poem I ever wrote.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Impressive. Keep producing.You definitely have some literary talent. I've reread it. It makes me want to draw the mental image it brings me.


----------



## majorFLAIL

If you do draw it please post the drawing if you can.  It would be interesting to see


----------



## Waffle Sock

Fresh, ripened fruit of nature
Untouched and tempting
Brilliant to the sight, sweet to the taste
Your juice flows unto me when diced 
Painting my flesh with a transparent hue
The moment is blissful euphoria.
I consume you
But am more consumed by thee


----------



## Waffle Sock

majorFLAIL said:


> If you do draw it please post the drawing if you can.  It would be interesting to see


I'm gonna draw it now


----------



## Siccness909

majorFLAIL said:


> When the darkness escapes from the depths of my soul,
> and she summons her demons; I try to control.
> Forever a prisoner; to myself I am bound.
> Light fades from my eyes, only evil is found.
> 
> Run from this terror, this deceit, all this pain.
> For if you do not, your blood it will rain.
> The monsters, they take me and I, slip away.
> Forever a prisoner so my demons can play.
> -S.F.




Dope, also reminds me of my 8-9 day psychosiss from dope.


----------



## Corazon

world is alien to me, i'm an outcast playing checkers with developmentally disabled cats on psych medicine
trying _real hard_ to let him win
trying to go hard, although shit move too slow, and not a real win 
the system is bullshit, but really it's not a system built for a mutant
one size fits all, and the shit don't fit 
trying to stay calm, stay patient, love instead of hate
mastering my skills as much as I can take 
playing this slow fucking game


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

It's now 4 weeks after my 2 week opiate binge that became 4,
Now i'm sittin on my couch trying to convince myself there's a logical reason to get more,
But I can overcome it i've done it all before, its the things that happen after that make me score,
I've tired, played, and beat it, but the hook is in so deep you can't even see it,
I'm a puppet for the drugs, except i get controlled willfully,
Gotta stop this fuck, if not for me than for those who are hurt by my accidental drug induced artillery, 
Watching me be owned seemingly, my life fades as those around shine beamingly,
Listened to Ill mind of hopsin 6, and it made me sick,
Changed the words meth to opiates and it suddenly sticks,
I wonder if that's how my friends feel about me over this shit,
I ain't got them around no more, again alone on this couch i sit,
Waitin for ill mind 7, which drops soon,
Every time he's spot on with opening a new view into this life that's a cartoon,
It's gotta be, cuz some of the shit that goes on is wacky like Looney Tunes,
That's all I got in me for right now, I'm hurtin, sweatin, suffering, but imma pipe down,
Take this shit like a man and just bite down, grind my teeth outta anger and confusion,
This time it's me that is losin, this whole time i used drugs..
It was ME THEY WERE USIN.

-HOOD


----------



## majorFLAIL

Waffle sock:  I just seen your post saying you were going to draw it, new to BL didn't know how to stay subscribed to threads lol


----------



## Waffle Sock

Dang, I had drawn it the same day! I forgot to upload it. I'm not near it at the moment


----------



## Waffle Sock

majorFLAIL said:


> Waffle sock:  I just seen your post saying you were going to draw it, new to BL didn't know how to stay subscribed to threads lol


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ Damn, nice drawing.. you're good.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Thanks. I want to draw something else inspired from this thread and post it here.


----------



## infectedmushroom

getting clean.

Its night time now and the monsters are out
So I question my sobriety and hold my thoughts in doubt
Rumination won’t help me, it won’t help to pout
Still I feel like I’ve got a sickness like a bad case of gout 
I’ma do this for myself, I don’t need outside approval
Cause my dirty insides need removal
Like a foul gut of strudel 
If I’m not making much sense ill spell it out to you clear
Ive been abusing opiate drugs for the past calendar year
High up everyday on that codeine and promethazine
Isolating myself, my personality has not been seen
Lost all motivation, now I’m broke and im depressed
So I’m writing out these honest rhymes to get shit off my chest
I know my soul is stronger than the pills and chem extractions
I’ll change my life and fill it up with positive distractions
Until I feel more balanced and the scale has renewed
My heart and mind in time I’ll find a person born anew.


----------



## Siccness909

Waffle thinks he's unstoppable but ill drop him inoperable nonprofitable in hospitals left trying to overcome Satanic obstacles, rock em like a planet of granite he can't withstand it when I get chemically enchanted in advantagement his bodyparts stranded from verbal avalanches, hurtful merciless hexagon circles surround you purpled up murderous profound striking you full of krystalized turbo, my pistol flies missles complex unidentified from my pencil to synthetize particles simplified like Mephisto, your weak minded I'm death defying analyzing obsolete dumb defined blind kids in absolute silence, torture like ancient Mayans scorcher you violent with funeral reports cardiac left dying apply heart attacks from my stylus why.you cry from darkenened sirens


----------



## Waffle Sock

Ive been waitin for this siccness
Hep C to emerge who'll
Obviously become obsolete
Like a Pepsi commercial
I heard you'll be slurred from purple  
Once these rounds hit your circle
Ill quote the famous words from Erkel
Absurd flashes of visions
Caches of appendages
Matching descriptions of the siccness
Vengeance afflicted
unaffected by Kentucky windage
Hence this vintage rifle scope will be splendid 
I trek with a tech, inject venom in ya neck like a vampire
I scored me a Scorpion in case the sidearm idle backfire
Fiber wire and black gloves 
No love
Vultures hover above fallen doves
I fasten my mask tight
look through the Mac sights
Im only visible at night under blacklight
Im super focused, thats how you know this coke is pure
Hocus pocus, now the locusts endure 
Enter and injure your heart 
Tear it apart, then I toss it aloft
Cuz youre soft, 
Thats how Waff responds to scoff


----------



## Siccness909

This incompetent wannabe prophet biting my style nonstop n shit, thinks hes superman in metropolis and.its.obvious this novice won't.stand the marvelous Apocalypse I expand with deposited clips, shadowbox with shallow I spitrockets equipped with nightmarish acid trips, increased hyoerawareness through transparent whirlwinds intense splitting down you weak defense, I see you more articulate? Insidous Yourbody rips ridiculous,  because you copy me specific and I.figured this prepare as you can't resist disfiguring your own hideous ligaments, You used to be basic and simplistic but face it my.sadistic writtens will erase kids with cryptic visions of sickness quickened like ghostly apparitions, operation doomsday devilish observation in your tomb as you decay like hearts of confederates ODing on sedatives


----------



## Waffle Sock

Reloading my ray gun,
I had you figured out since day one
Everyone knows this thread wasnt poppin til Doc Waff hopped in to stopp n' fix this little siccness 
Triple sixes mystic styles
You copy and wanna embody  the infamous scarecrow. Ya sloppy
I dare those to stop me 
I got me cyber optic implant props
 Swapped in a vice shop
To chop haters like cyclops
Despite cops' jealousy
Your actions are tellin me
You envy me as well ya see
I snap enemies like celery
Seventy heavily armed beasts 
Feral, Anti-ethereal 
Let be heavenly charmed priests
To give you a proper burial
The scenario is dire for your entire existence 
Youre cancerous sicness
That burns like fired incense sticks
Wicked Wiccan chicks commit to
Constrict your airway 
You dare say Waff wont leave you half awake in a stairway
I never was basic
Im like a surgical trach kit
Invasive when adjacent to patients
You afflicted with siccness
So ill leave you faceless on pavement...


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Is there room for a third person to this battle?, like a babies toy when I hit you with toys i hear bones rattle,
My punches too ill like I've gone mad like cattle, you dick ride bareback like a horse with no saddle,
Wishin you had satellite now that you get hung with the cable, I chose to suppose you're both capable of being able,
To knock me off my high horse, but I stay my course is tracks are too stable,
Ain't no getting derailed in this bitch, let me tell you the tale of I serve you as soon as you sat at my table,
I expose those who oppose, I suppose that you already know,
I had this ball room rockin before waffle was sockin, even before collars were poppin,
How bout I bottle your rocket, I take my pencil and cock it,
And leave waff n siccness behind on the planet while I blast off who thought HOOD will be stoppin?,
Get off the front line one time, you come rhyme like it's fun time,
I came dark as night, but son you like a ray of sunshine, 
Faked writers block and studied you all, now im like a U-Haul while I move you all,
If you aint true than you fall, im up stuck in a tree thats too tall,
So I climb higher than the bar you set wired, when I get off yall its like a relief from blue balls,
So get yourself used to the worst doll, 
Chuckie in this shit say cheese and grab you a toke-n, play the game right as the clock tick-ets i can see that you're choking,
Sayin shit like you the best, I just laugh like "you joking?"

-HOOD


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Just re-read it.. used a few words more than once.
But ain't gonna edit it (hence the double post).
Just figured since my kids are sleepin and i aint tired i'd type up a lil something.
I wonder how many more will jump in.
Hopefully all of us regular Word posters.

Ill be back on tomorrow sometime hopefully.


----------



## Siccness909

HOOD is whacker than generation swag, m16 disaster shoot through like plaster with deep concentration from subtractive auto mags, I body bag em and drag em hemoglobin passive chasing the attractive white dragon hitting harder than demanding cannons fulla passion, Articular AKs particular smashing when it sprays when I administer the ever so sinister through your physical like fatality finishers from oncoming vehiculars, wordplay unstoppable disturbed state blasting in gauntlets from my ion ray optics in the final phase of eternal sharpness of shockage ripping through your fucking cardilege, drill you like sergeants in mutilation departments, KrystalGod cardiac restartin tech compacts euphoric sensations in fucking darkness, metaphorical expertise leaves you distorted amongst thee immortal splits apart piece by piece like chromosomal breach, volcanic reach emergency visits manic till I unleash beats and your deceased, Fuck outta here you worthless conformist this merkin serpent recordin your important extortion for torture smokin while you ripped in portions lost as a depressed orphan


----------



## Siccness909

Sorry Hood this battles over


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Why's it over?

EDIT: you may be great at metaphors and beat me in that sense.
But pay attention to my word play, i think i have an advantage in that area.

And I didn't mean to attack you a waffle sock as in disrespect.. just for fun to me, its all a game.

But why'd you say conformist tho?
Do i really seem like one? lol.


----------



## Siccness909

Cause I murdered you haha


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

i edited my last post.. re-read.
I think your metaphors and syllables are incredible.
But I enjoy doing word play personally.


EDIT: and i would respond back if i could think straight right now, but my mom just got arrested for assault.. life's gettin more fucked than normal.
Damn, its her bday too.


----------



## Siccness909

Just fucking with you 

But thank you,  and yeah me to Wordplay is my biggest focus next to.being multisyllabic and using metaphors


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I kinda felt like you were lol.
My minds just fucked right now and im on edge.. had to deal with the cops the past 2 hours.
My heart rate is finally going back to normal haha.


----------



## Siccness909

I think.your wordplays cool, but to me I still think I have advantage but no disrespect its all love


----------



## Waffle Sock

Its quite obvious that im the best here


----------



## Siccness909

LOL^

Its nice to have dreams man


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

lol ok lets all agree that us 3 are in the top 5 in here.. no particular order haha.
And i say top 5 because some other people in here are alright too, didn't wanna not count people in that deserve the recognition.
And sicness.. i agree that you are better than me, same with waffle sock. Ill take the #4 spot
If someone wants are spots come get at us 

-HOOD


----------



## Siccness909

Yeah, lets.just say were.top 5 Ill.take.it lol


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

Shoot for the stars, 
nah fuck that shoot at the stars, 
and if the bullet hits em then the truth isn't far,
well you can't reach the stars without bypassing light speed, 
and you can't hear the truth without a damn good earpiece, 
check please, 
I'm leaving this universe, 
there'll never be a bluetooth too good to let the truth be heard, 
it's useless, nerd
Your puny words ain't enough to change a thing,
Few deserve the bullshit our society brings,
Buy this new drink, try our cool shit, 
it'll make your life better, why give a damn about what it is?
Just give us three easy payments of 9.95$, shipping, handling, and maybe cry for us once or twice. 
mail in your soul for a rebate, it's worth it.. All we want's your credit card number and the blood of a virgin,
Just shut up and serve, bitch,
It's fun to be obedient! 
Don't run away, here, come and take a couple ritalin
pop a couple Prozac, its good for you.
Now you'll do whatever we want you to. 
Follow the rules, act normal, be cool, 
give cocaine to cats, smoke crack and blow up your school,
Barged into my room, found myself finding myself, then I found out that the man I found was someone else..
I gathered up my breath and politely asked him to leave, 
He laughed and simply said that I shouldn't be mean to me,
"there's no need to beat yourself up, because self-deprecation is redundant as fuck. You're talking to yourself, you realize it?"
"No I'm not!"
"Yeah you are cause I'm you and I'm sick of your shit"
Well now at this point I realized I was probably crazy, I think I ought to get this checked out soon.
Then I decided I was way too lazy so I told that asshole to get the fuck out of my room.


----------



## LostThroughSpace

You guys think you're spittin words, I'll take you through a quest. A journey through the mind of the psychotic best. I'm here just trying to bust it while on meth, so back up before I put you to an intrinsic test. Out here wild and pretty crucial, my feelings now about you are short of mutual. It's cool though, just don't take me for a fool bro, because I take it back with these old school flows that you should hear more. You lucky we aren't in person, because you wouldn't have time to be cursing, I'd break your jaw because you're not learning how to really  spit like I make a pussy be squirting. It's time for you to take off your disguise, and the ominous lies, that you brought to the table... shit was like a wannabe fable. All three of you that think your in the top five, you're all blind and you'll never fucking see, reading you words out loud made my fucking ears bleed. So watch out, because there's a newcomer in town, and if you don't watch your step, you best bet my postulate of your death was godly and legit. So maybe I need think about getting a shrink, for your pitiful rhymes that got y'all lost in a brink. You didn't have time to think when I spoke you through the gates of hell, I don't believe in the devil, but when I spit I make him real. So let's here it, anything you guys got, I'm wired as fuck and I'll spit back on the spot, even if you don't like my words, it's my emotion behind the thought.


----------



## HierophantJ

I've got a question...

Do you know what it's like to be ugly?

Watching 'em cringe to these drum beats.

Looked in the mirror and I knew it was too late to get cold feet.

Yeah; The truth is that I'm Irate.

The fact that fate would grace me with the profile of a primate,

Or that the shape of my eyes has all the allure of a dry grape,

Lets not even talk about all of the scars on my wry face.



8(


Just kidding - I've got the body of a greek god.

The lines and the scars are the stories you sleep on.


----------



## LostThroughSpace

Fuck I'm still not asleep and this guuda really got to me? 
My boys are on the way to hear me spit and speak, and smoke weed,
And that's just the way it goes when your on some tweak, 
but it's scarey the way I look so skinny, 
how can I do this to myself it's not funny, 
but I'm not an addict, 
It was three months since I last packed it, 
Still, I'm stuck on a binge, 
So I never learned my lesson, 
I may be an arrogant bastard, 
but I'm the number one master, 
of my self and the cosmic universe, 
but does this really matter? 
Idk I just wanted to speak about me, 
hoping your eyes can see.


----------



## Corazon

I'm rockin' glasses 
but I see just fine
on a binge too, cause i'm on this grind
guess we all are 
for the mighty dollar


----------



## HierophantJ

About ten minutes hence,
I shall call up the shop and then,
Have some heady marijuana to smoke upon;

Until I return to whence,
those times that I have no sense- 
Alas! The shops are closed, and my herb is gone.

I believe I'll pick up some flower,
After which I shall roll up a tower,
And get higher even than the clouds.

Perhaps I'll soak it for an hour,
In kief and Oil shall I shower,
And smoke in my abode then abounds!


----------



## WhiteFemale

I don't need the tweak cuz I've got the speed. Better technique when I'm smoking weed. You hit the big jib in the sky and you ain't coming down. Put down the rig little guy cuz you're becoming a clown. You need a sandwich and a nap. You look stranded, here's a map. Your little test is amusing at best. After this quest or this journey we're all at rest on a gurney. You're far from god above or the devil below. You speak of such things you never will know. There's places a pitiful man just doesn't go. If you're trying to look pathetic, you nailed it. If you wanted to seem poetic, you failed it. My words can be expensive when I get offensive. You're easy to bruise missing a few screws. My skin is thicker than the tension. My tongue is quicker than my ascension. I knew a guy who was a little too twacked. He went out and got himself wacked. Next time you try to spit this scattered shit. Beware of ending up battered in a ditch. And best believe you'll be outdone by a bitch. The only thing you'll be squirting is blood. Cut up til you're spurting a flood. You don't know a lick about pussy and pleasure. I don't even need a dick to measure. While you're spitting on it tryin to get it wet I'll be gettin on it winning this bet.


----------



## HierophantJ

It's the only chance we have,
to forsake our nature.
To give love where there is none,
Stay put when you want to run;
Run when you want to stay put,
The global mind is aloof.

Everywhere is war,
In our history, in our lore,
It's in the way we walk, or go to the store,
It's in our eyes and behind our closed doors,
Anger and pain excretes from our pores. 

Greed, guns, and selfish love,
The marching beat of war-drums,
Whether you've got a sword or a drug,
That is your weapon.
Whether you've got a knife or a hug,
That is your weapon.


----------



## LostThroughSpace

I'll admit I was outdone by a bitch, but I don't mind. 
It was a life lesson, and I feel fine. 
Maybe because I'm baked or to each their own, 
I hardly smoke shit, and it fucked up my poems. 
So if you judge me for what I do, it's whatever, 
and all humans are the same, there is no better. 
So I don't care for what I've done, 
I've been to realms far and above, 
all for some stupid lust, what a shrug. 
It's alright though, I'm really no poet, 
I just like to pass the time, and show it. 
By the way you don't know me, 
So don't act like you know about my life,
Let me get your number, and I will show you who's right, 
your pussy is probably loose, but my dick makes that shit look tight.
So Whitefemale how about a truths? 
Considering you've never walked in my shoes, 
I don't mind if I win or loose, because I am amused. 
I love all particles even you.


----------



## Corazon

END of story, jason vorhees in the place to be. Marc andre fleury, the world aint got nothing for me
daydream: devils, whores is all i see. Is this heaven? no it's purgatory. Ghetto superstar odb
ok i want 3, i want 3 like robert horry. this is scary, straight outta surgery pitching rocks in the city of jerzey

life expectancy mayan, rockin shark attack scars. Corazon hit the hookah to the music of the sitar
testing my pain level, they claimin' that i blown it. No longer afraid, so i ball out n zone in
my faith in my fate, testing the games threshold. don't fake, ain't nothing special
anything to be 20 side of Pareto. entertain offers on my soul from the devil

say 5 hail marys 5 hour energy. inhale mary, kiwi strawberry
hands up lift your garments up put ur arms in it. this shit ain't a fucking shirts-skins scrimmage
spit like it was written, over ones and twos. now pitching thoughts, poetry is get rich soon

lifes a bitch but she raisin' my kids. shes a pure heroine, harder than beige bricks
throws on rabbit ears and swears shes a actress. every night drop her off where she dances
cheek kisses, said get out the bad predicament. before she disappears like Zoltar in Big

predicts i'm bout to be rich. subjective mathematics, what if the penny flipped?
e p unum, "out of many..one", ask anyone, lincoln to washingtons to andrew jacksons
matterfact even the matrix is a pattern. never act in a passion make it happen. 
momentum is magic. create a force through an action. Begin


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

Oh my god dudes. I fucking dig it ALL! It's fuckin righteous, brochachos. I'll be quoting some of you, definitely.

People posting poems so I can quote em,
Boasting a flow that could stop peeps from floatin',
a flow that makes you sink, blush up, and turn pink, 
wash down the drain, empty the contents of what you think,
till you go insane, or at least touch the brink, but then bleach all your memories with permanent ink, 
rewrite your history, cause this past ain't bliss for me, and presently gifts are presented with this story,
So fuck this story! Splatter paint to cover the words up, It ain't what it is, so lets just wait to see what it becomes,
Feel free to sneeze in your sippie cup, and restart evolution, Paint a picture in a pint, and produce another nuisance...

Ok, I'm done writing for meow.. yall are awesome


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

isetpeopleonfire said:


> Oh my god dudes. I fucking dig it ALL! It's fuckin righteous, brochachos. I'll be quoting some of you, definitely.
> 
> People posting poems so I can quote em,
> Boasting a flow that could stop peeps from floatin',
> a flow that makes you sink, blush up, and turn pink,
> wash down the drain, empty the contents of what you think,
> till you go insane, or at least touch the brink, but then bleach all your memories with permanent ink,
> rewrite your history, cause this past ain't bliss for me, and presently gifts are presented with this story,
> So fuck this story! Splatter paint to cover the words up, It ain't what it is, so lets just wait to see what it becomes,
> Feel free to sneeze in your sippie cup, and restart evolution, Paint a picture in a pint, and produce another nuisance...
> 
> Ok, I'm done writing for meow.. yall are awesome



Nice.

Not sure if i was included in the awsomeness that you say we are.. but thanks if you were lol.
If you go back a few pages (before writers block) that is when i was better.
I'm gettin back at it tho, have a lot going on to motivate me again.


I'll write one up real quick.
-HOOD


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I eat rap, not the shit you wrap your food in,
I sleep crap, the shit contains lyrics n music,
I put in on paper in brown fuckin ink, the rhymes are good but damn do they stink,
People talk shit and lie through their teeth until they fall out,
I speak truths and since i am it in flesh i guess ill let it all out,
Separate the soul from a being, leaves a hollow shell to hold the trait of MCing,
Mind Control at it's fullest, thats the true fucking meaning,
Cuz rhymes spit like bullets, leaving subliminal marks in your head as they're leaving,
In one ear and out the other, all i get is pain and suffer,
Wanting to eat, but having no apatite for supper,
Like Nike just do it, i spit this shit fluent,
Lighter fluid flow, add a spark and you blew it,
The words can influence, the strong minded easier than the stupid,
I can't play stupid or even dumb, they ain't my games,
Now look at what I've done, question is where the fuck I'm from..


-HOOD


----------



## Siccness909

Verbal concentration surgical infernos KGs  hurtful operations off Eternal elevation Intoxication, Merciless mutilations rip vertebrates murderous like beserkers who 5150 contemplate with.electrical surges, dope deserter professional demonstrate cautionary approach with tension progressional of ventricles I escalate belligerence smoking cigarettes with magnificence of articulate burners spitting inconsiderate deliverance, Mic competitors ignorant I ignite MCs demented like severed chromosomal breach of your seeds psychologically detach ligaments, complex like astronomy everlast paragraphs of unmatched philosophys, disfigurement demonically intercept rap autopsys astonishing conceived knowledge that Socrates breathes, Prolific Revolutionary soldier emits sadistic similes vocal certificates colder to intervene like Military incidinary deliberate frag exposure, Isolated assassins awaited like poachers faded on site with unstable composure, KGODs sharpened marksman evasively hyperactive in absolute Darkness rip artists apart like drill sergeants of Spartans collapsin, sacred blood cell contrastive entrapments spiritually ancient Lyrically shanks shift uncut  anguished unleashed unrestrained deranged Innovated blastings vocalizing generated hazardous rain mangling MCs off koka intranasally Chemical advancement physically collapsed aligned with interacted cannons banishing enemies by death defying Incineration action, Musical energy disassembly divine of Hiphops sanity mythically damaging written beats self admittedly uncensored degrees supernatural speeds Viciously accurate with intensity of weaponry expansion, Avenger of dismemberings destroy Mic contender legacies from aerial deployed vantage, Psychotic detachments like Inhuman transformed sandstorms unimagined like Mindless thoughts of Manson chasing Krystal dragons in Closed captions like Snipers elimination passion, Rhythmic sentence structure technical comprehension relentless like surgical deliverance of attentive vengeance executed intensive viruses in circulatory engines stupendous lethally break muscular tendents in twisted laboratorys of outer dimensions


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Damn.. tweak much? lol.

Nice.


----------



## Siccness909

Unholy Lucifer...YES last night I was STUCK, either tolerance went down or I.had.some really good shit cause all I did was a fat line and then it fucking smacked me like a freight train!! Were.talking 9-10 hours straight stuck writing verses...didn't move a muscle


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

At least you use the high it gives you for productive things like writing.
Some people just get high and wonder what to do with all the energy and end up in trouble sometimes.

I dont do stims, but had done it once in a roll that was a meth bomb, i almost was calm i was so hyped. Was a weird feeling.
I prefer benzos lol. To each their own.

Keep killing these verses man, you're gonna make it somewhere in the game.
I know your a ghostwriter but maybe it's time you record your own stuff and make a mixtape and see what happens.. you never know.

I'll be back on later.

-HOOD


----------



## Siccness909

I do record

Soundcloud.com/EternalOne909

All my amateur shit though


----------



## Corazon

I rock $800 crocs over walmart tube socks and got empty pockets 
trying to master a plan that don't involve bucking shit 
The start of a new career, I got at least 5 good years before i kick the bucket

nah fuck it.. that sucks 

whats up?


----------



## nikkistix11

*Puppet*

Mr tells you what to hear
Without a care, 
Breeding fear
The way I feel
An endless sea
A thousand tears
Ive shed at least
And a thousand more
There will be
The trust ive put into
This reckless memento
Heartless pretender
My heart in a blender
While my sorrow remained
You stayed one and the same
The devil knows his name
And when you play his game
Hate is what remains
I pick up my heart
Alone again I go
Free from the strings
Of your endless puppet show.

Nikkistix <|||||||||||||||||||>~~~~~


----------



## sghouston5

Charismatic young man in a chair. 
Charismatic young man touches his hair. 

A time for a tit just a little bit
Remember to stand rather than sit

A time on the clock
A penis or a cock
A chicken or a block
With excellent service. 

Society's diety riding quietly 
Trying to lie trying to lie to thee
Making some jokes
Laughing at blokes 
Free lines of coke
Stupid lobotomy 

A freelancing woman who dances with three
Might just have one or two sugars with tea
But sex on a boat that floats in a moat
Can make you foolish much like a goat. 

The rhythm has stopped. The cigarette burns
The ashes they fall,  and I toss and turn
To think of the world,  that which we live
Is full of Indians named shiv

Perhaps it is I who sees through the eyes
Of those hidden guys in disguise
Who openly risk exposing their guise 
And wondering why Robin Williams died

Version 2.

In an epic journey to cross the alkalis mountains,  filled with crystal skulls made of mdma, a young man must find his way. The legendary hero who wields a penis shaped bazooka is COCKed and loaded,  ready to spray his action all over. 

Scene 2

Millions of dead bodies whose corpses are rotting away,  the smell reaking through the air of dead flesh and bone, burning fiercely as the flames of hell rise higher and burn hotter. Prince dicklylicky (Satan's prime minister) is chewing on some KFC, when suddenly.... Quad penis unicorn donkey robot shows up and shoots a fucking laser right into lickydickys asshole. The chain reaction is nuclear,  and then at the last scene, Falcon from power stone is seen flying away in his airplane. 

Scene 7

A hobo begins sucking some dicks for money. Little does the hobo know his future is Bout to get bright as shit. Right when the John cums all in the hobos beard, a purple diamond covered limo pulls up beside the car and fires machine guns killing the John instantly. The poor hobo tries to run, and the killers try to kill the hobo... But awww snap dog... Ice cube emerges from the sewers with a missile launcher and sends those motha fuckas directly to hell! Do not pass go,  do not collect two hunna dollaz, just go to hell. Those dead asshole spirits appear and is all like "are we there yet?" but before ice cube has a chance to drive the kids around on a long trip with misadventures in an Suv, obi Wan kenobi (I shit you not) is doing rails of coke off this hookers  boobs. 

Meanwhile... 

Do you like Boba feet? 

Guess you could say I've got a..... 

Boba fettish


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Watch the time as i predict these constricted hypo-active supernatural hieroglyphics,
Withdrawal signs again as my ass spits n shits lyrics so fuckin intricate, Watch again so as you don't get hit with figments,
Your imaginations amazing, it fits in my pigments whilst im gazing,
Your bullets keep brazing, you barely hit me, you're fucking crazy, if you dare to diss me, thinking you can out rap the boy so brazy, who follows in steps so shady,
Ness with a Mitchell don't get hit with your brim low, as window rolls down i blow through your trench coat,
Let me off the bench coach let me swing my bat at, some out there willing to get their cap cracked, this fuckin rap pack open with grasps of glad bags,
Off my old style and hopped on a new one, dropped your jaw and help you cop a new tongue,
They never understand my lines of which eye speak, it's fucking time chief, to let the mind see blindly,
Defeat the HOOD boy, you better be good boy, before I open what im capable of imma chef quick to glue your brew boy,
I need a new toy,
Somebody to play with,
While im in this zone boy,
I'll hop on the pot and just take shits.


-HOOD


----------



## Siccness909

Just out of curiosity, has anyone here ever experienced "VTach" or "Ventricular Tachycardia" from drug use? Whether stimulants, mixing uppers & downers etc. I ask because I have once when I dosed a 1.2 of speed + smoked a .3 of H. Basically I was getting extremely paranoid being it was day 3 sleep deprived, being I only got stimulated and felt no euphoria, I wanted to come down asap so I smoked H during speed high and within minutes..
I was in trouble, my heart began fluttering from around 185bpm to 70-80bpm every 3-5 seconds, called 911 and literally I could feel my ventricles tightening in my chest. In the end EMTs told me I was seconds away from Ventricular Fibilleration and hitting Sudden Cardiac Arrest but yeah...

Anyone relate?


----------



## Siccness909

Walking Suicide Full Of Animosity Since Last Identified Down To Terrorize His Own Life With Addictive Sickness, Distant From Societys Position Encrypted With Anxiety Conditions Explicit Till My Heart Deteriorates In Its Entirety Like A Proficient  Scalpel Incision, Intravenous Inflictions Of The Meanest Tina Stick Ins Experienced Friction Like Fatal Car Collisions, Mentally Unstable My Thoughts Rendered The Enemy Dosing Uppers Intranasal Breaking DNA Structures Like Human Encounters With Bengels, Psychological Pollution Philosophical Executions Infusion With My Organs Reaching Conclusive Movements, Inducing  Psychosomatic Evolution Practiced Black Magic My Rifles Penetrate Sleep Deprived Illusions For Retribution, Psychosis Confusion I Elevate In Motion Ferocious Abusing Till Overdosage Is In Focus, Emergency Room Visitations Urgently Illume Terror Like Monsoons Of Doom Ending In Cremation 

Real on this verse, its dope I like it a lot. Not finished yet of course


----------



## Shrooms00087

My God, Oh, God. Why must you blind your sheep, keep the gold tightly wrapped around their neck? Choking all appetite. Reasons you give none, answers you show. For it was us who adorned gold which shrank our stomachs. I see your flock which lay in shambles, its Beauty, scattered. My God, Oh, God, why must you blind their hearts as well? For they could not define the word "love" even if it were etched in their heart! For it took your Word to interpret their innate morality as guilt and rendered them hungry, in search of water, only to find wine? Then why choke and blind? Surely those who choke will know of the Breath of God and those who are blind, know darkness.  Amen. 

(reading Augustine is infectious)


----------



## Papaverium

All of my life I've felt sick,
different,
almost diagnosed autistic.
Such bullshit,
all these labels given to individuals,
who aren't quite understood simply being observed by the outer shell,
It goes much deeper than Heaven, or Hell, 
or whatever place you feel is truly real.
Nobody is correct, 
so we all must have respect,
perspective is diverse, 
which can make existence seem like it's way worse than it really is.
'Cause when it comes down to it,
no matter what damage that's been experienced,
or trauma that is lingering,
everything is simply a vibration interacting with itself,
so why believe in an outcome of Heaven, or Hell?
Just believe that everything is exactly how it should be.
That is true freedom, and if you don't agree, 
then how else would existence currently be seen?
all that is happening happens naturally,
fractally,
immaculately,
incredibly randomly,
but predetermined by Akashic insanity.
There's a pattern to the madness,
and and a desirable chaos to the bliss.
So get a good taste of it.

_~Verri_


----------



## Corazon

Papaverium said:


> All of my life I've felt sick,
> different,
> almost diagnosed autistic.
> Such bullshit,
> all these labels given to individuals,
> who aren't quite understood simply being observed by the outer shell,
> It goes much deeper than Heaven, or Hell,
> or whatever place you feel is truly real.
> Nobody is correct,
> so we all must have respect,
> perspective is diverse,
> which can make existence seem like it's way worse than it really is.
> 'Cause when it comes down to it,
> no matter what damage that's been experienced,
> or trauma that is lingering,
> everything is simply a vibration interacting with itself,
> so why believe in an outcome of Heaven, or Hell?
> Just believe that everything is exactly how it should be.
> That is true freedom, and if you don't agree,
> then how else would existence currently be seen?
> all that is happening happens naturally,
> fractally,
> immaculately,
> incredibly randomly,
> but predetermined by Akashic insanity.
> There's a pattern to the madness,
> and and a desirable chaos to the bliss.
> So get a good taste of it.
> 
> _~Verri_





i want a good taste of it! 
i promise i won't waste it
or spend too much time 
flirting up above the waist line
excuse my dirty mind 
my rhyme is just an escape from a dirty grind
pleasure up and down my spine 
i must be on some kind of natural ecstasy
no come down 
my back against a tree for a rub down

ok i'm getting carried away...


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

With the remains of HOOD being dead and buried,
T-Jae his alter steps in with a head of fury,
Anyone wanna test the new aged darkened side,
He'll leave you left off the highway like a park and ride,
There's too much anger over his old self gone inside,
Wait there's a spark of life HOOD can still survive,
Time to light the wick and hope he blows,
Like Riddick, Furrian rage is all he knows,
But don't ever take a look to deep into my eyes,
Windows to the soul, it's dark inside,
I donno where im at with the other half of me gone,
Must be all the shit ive mixed up that im on,
You got it mixed up im mixed and thats all im on,
So ill say it again until dusk turns to dawn,
Turn ducks into swans,
Im into ones,
Five, Ten .. im counting up my pennies and im in my mid twenties,
I'm broke but don't fix me i prefer to not work,
Im disabled fuckbags im an ogre jerk,
HOOD's waking up shh don't let him know i still lurk..
Deep in his minds where he can find me if he wants to look.

~T-Jae

EDIT: Damn, had some weird vibe last night when i wrote this. Kinda feel stupid for showing my other side, usually HOOD and T-Jae argue in my head but while typing that out I realized T-Jae was trying to get HOOD to come back to life.
And he did so, I'm back.. till the next time my mind fucks with me lol.

-HOOD


----------



## Papaverium

New Moon in the sky as I tilt my head back,
reminding me everything will eventually come back,
maybe not exactly how it once once before,
but broken into fractions,
caused by our actions.

They say, " What goes around comes around,"
and, " Karma's a bitch."
but essentially, 
one's reaction to a reaction of their own action is what really sticks,
It pulls tricks on many,
who figure that if they could get revenge on their enemy,
it was "their karma to deserve" anyway.

That's not how it works.

There are no perks to the cycle of cause and effect,
it just happens due to what leads up the the fact. 
If something someone perceives as "bad" happens,
there isn't a hidden meaning,
behind why it had too become.

Everything is just one equation solving itself, 
unfolding, 
growing through showing,
the balance of what everyone sees.
Even though events appear separately,
everything we've done,
leads up to what you and me are currently being. ~

_~Verri_

*Click here for my Facebook page if you guys like my stuff *


----------



## titstitstits

smokin some weed, i was up in the trees, 
chargin these fees, im stackin this cheese,
keep that .357 for my enemies,
you think its a breeze?     please....

Lurkin through your backyard with a backpack,
thats where my MAC's at, gotta cap that,
where the cops at, when i see em im gonna pop that,
see where Pac's at, 
cuz by the time you hear these rhymes, it'll be my time.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Your time is over, like B and Hova,
Roll over your rollie and burnt you with toaster,
You wanna get closer? You think you can match this?
You gotta be kidding, you need some more practice,
I know you didn't wanna, battle with those rhymes..
But your words are butter, with and now it's my time,
So shine with HOOD, you don't wanna than good,
For your silicone, i got you some wood,
You're titstitstits thats 3 times the plastic,
You're as fake as a bitch that don't classically snap back like elastics. 

-HOOD

Welcome to Bluelight!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Opiate withdrawals give me the ability to draw,
Pictures in your head, put em together like a jigsaw,
Puzzle describes my brain coming off benzos,
It's like I have a blank paper but can't use the pencil,
I can't get it out, whether I type or write,
Give me a typewriter and ill make mistakes I'll need some white out to right,
My wrong words that come out its like,
I inhaled too much of it and now im out like a light,
Fuck this pain and struggle im hanging my self tonight...
Psych. 

-HOOD


----------



## Waffle Sock

Im back temporarily
Feral, but heavily armed with brevity, bombs, and BL legacy
Im anti-gravity
Call me Thy Majesty
Such a tragic travesty
When I blast rapidly
Avidly seeking the weakling
Of your weaklink 
Gave em a beating
Now hes bleeding in the creek stink
I Think im At the brink of chaos
Coked out like Kate Moss 
In a Kuwait mosque
With an irate boss
Who suffered great loss
From an ambush coup
From those damn Bush troops
how Imperialistic, nihilistic
My flow is cryptic
Im feeling mystic
Sticky lipstick
When I kiss this vicious DMT mistress
The universe disintegrates and replace hallucinations while im awake 
Im in a daze, amazed at the conscious shift like an earthquake
Germany has the lowest birth rate
Which is great
Cuz I like to cum in first place
I'm about to take a nap


----------



## Corazon

A butterfly flaps her wings in the Amazon 
forming a hurricane far away in the heart of Corazon
Hey can you hear me or is it lost in the chaos ??
I float like a butterfly & hit like the playoffs 
Hey, - it's Big Jay,
 still grinding, - ain't shit changed
but sometimes i don't feel the same
 like life is a video game 
do you know what I am saying? 
 like sociopath or depersonalization?
Sometimes I think back to my first love 
or my worst crush, and it brings back some passion or love
and then I  get back to work because just thinking isn't enough


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Nice! I wanna see more from you in here, your good at this man.
You can get the reader to understand the few thoughts going through your head at the time of writing.

With me it's like my shit is almost always so scattered and sometimes doesn't seem to make sense to anyone but myself..that is cuz im scatterbrained most of the time and my mind races lol.


And waffle: your good too bro.

I'm thinking about starting a thread for 8 bar freestyles anyone wanna be part of it?
I''ll make it now, if it goes than it does.
If it fails, ill delete it.

-HOOD


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

It is obvious there is a hater among us.. no namez errr being called tho.
If we have whack poetic's, please do better.


----------



## Siccness909

What happened?^


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

just subtle little hints being dropped by someone.


----------



## Siccness909

Don't pay them any attention, just like the only ones that say I don't write my own rhymes are the ones who know they can't touch me. Ignore the hate & move on trust me.


----------



## Zerrr

HdoubleODeezy said:


> It is obvious there is extreme paranoia going on in my brain, but won't give it no namez errr question if i'm sane



fyp

(Ha  -hope you're not srs, I have posted a rhyme or two in my day. Gots da writers bloc now tho.)

Have you heard the song 'secret wars' by Last Emperor? If I ever have the time perhaps I'll steal his idea but substitute my fav BL'rs..


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Never heard it.. or of it, and i was only referring to your post in the 2 words thread that under i said "whack job" You said "whack poetics" not to mention you saying something about my "scary avatar" (sarcastically) in the same thread too.


----------



## Zerrr

Yeah I got what you were referring to.

I was just making a play on the word 'whack' and wax poetic, while possibly dropping a little respect to the great Aristotle.

As far as the avatar, I think I could make a rational argument for why some people might consider it scary/frightening. 

A real life example would be if you were to wear that costume the next time you enter a bank.

It's cool tho, no worries, no issues.

wish you well


----------



## Siccness909

You guys are seriously beefing cause he made a joke about your avatar & used the same word in your post?!?! LOL Come on homie really?

Well only way to solve it write a verse each ill judge


----------



## ozzmotik

i wrote a lot back when i used to consume synthetic cannabinoids. here's one of my favorites.

reverse steps / here we go again with the wachteck  
knock bets in the poll / rollin up a joint from the whole 
rolled up scrolled up hammurabi code 
eye for an eye, i got the sky in tow 
 lowbrow foes disrespect the prose  
oh noes the flow goes / poor shows of force disposed  
forget the way you came / all fair in the tame moments  
tenets of forgetting the bonus / hone us to a better form  
godlike perfection shouldn't be the norm  
yeah you gon fuck up one or twice 
know that experience comes with a price 
dicey situations improve life 
 live hard and struggle light / it's tough discerning the subtle fights
 we put ourselves through in our minds
 day 2 night the thoughts race 
where will I go / what will I do 
gone without a trace over thinking / sinking to the depths 
adept at fearing death more or less / than the rest feigning breath

 stretch marks on the spacetime 
declining designs defying the findings 
unwinding through the time spent 
where will you be when the thoughts hit 
what is the purpose / the worst of us and the most just 
busted on an ego lust / got you in chains like jabba the hut 

the pain comes from choosing to give a fuck 
as a consequence of interest  / conflicting with the mentorship 
bong rips won't make sense / out of madness without pretense 
cents falling in the change jar / at a premium, schemin some 
breathin rum and kerosene 
insecure stars hiding the gleamin 
reams of paper detailing the dreamin / non Euclidean perception deep within /
who you pray to when you sin? 
Jesus, Abraham, Muhammed / Buddha, Ganesh, something exotic? 
once a year do you travel to admonish 
yourself of your mortal baggage 
rebuild the temple, so saieth the adage 
radish as an offering to the tragic 
polytheistic culture lagging behind 
such educated and specific times 
but maybe it's the ignorance of a central belief 
and acceptance of personal grief 
that will show you the way to your Divine being 

everyone seeing the meaning 
but it's their path to take 
and it's a mistake for you to fake 
their life experiences just so you can save a soul 
proselytizing on the whole 
is presumptuous and ineffectual unless your goal is deceit 
it isn't your place to defeat / another's personal demons 
feelings of struggling a catalyst for perceiving 
where the true path is leading slowly 
fork in the road, left or right / can you see the sign 

fighting for what you believe is a noble cause 
but it's not novelty when zealotry is caused 
odd escape clause, death is / persisting through the ages endless 
where does the sense exist / why can one not comprehend it 
the oath to live is an implied contract 
necessitating contact and conflict 
 slick senses of quick wit / understanding is a gift 
only reserved for those lifted 
to the annals of knowledge shifted 
gifted with the ability of the abstract 
it's a shame not to waste it on the facts.


recording because rhythm guides are cool sometimes: http://soundcloud.com/wachteck/reverse-steps


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Siccness909 said:


> You guys are seriously beefing cause he made a joke about your avatar & used the same word in your post?!?! LOL Come on homie really?
> 
> Well only way to solve it write a verse each ill judge



no ones beefing.. was trying to figure out if we were for some reason. 
paranoia combined with benzo withdrawals aren't too pleasant.

and it wasn't cuz they said the same word as me.. it was the post from them before that called my avatar "scary" (knowing they were being sarcastic) and surprise that isn't a costume, its me with my bandanna around my face and my HOOD on.
then the next post under mine said whack poetics (i know the thread is for the first two words that come to mind, but i took it as two jabs at me)
my mistake.


----------



## Zerrr

I don't jab at people, have what you could refer to as somewhat of a Larry David esc complex. Intentions are good just have a tendency to say things in the wrong way at the wrong time. 

Unfortunately for me, but luckily for TV, he happens to be far more intelligent and creative than I.

fwiw- that could be considered a costume, just because it's you doesn't change anything. Best of luck with the benzo's, chances are I'll be dealing with something similar by the end of the week.

(_Also, almost all of my posts in the two words thread are responses to the previous post, regardless of who is posting_.)

back to the rhymes..


----------



## ozzmotik

nuttynutskin said:


> i do more than disses...
> 
> I sit back drinkin 40s watchin my favorite golden girls
> lookin and admirin at betty white's curls
> i start gettin aroused as my brow furls
> i think of a way to unload all my pearls



i'm not the only one .


----------



## Siccness909

Oh ok I got you guys

Im gonna get back to writing soon, just been drinking a lot and withdrawing from Crystal so I've been out of it recently. Trying to stop this shit once and for all as I finally got sick of being alone. I wanna raise a family but I cant in my state and refuse to outta respect for my unborn kid.


----------



## Corazon

flor colombiana
sus labios son petalos de rosa
su cuello es una torre de marfil
y tus ojos son la puesta de sol caribe


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

i gotta learn a new language.


----------



## Corazon

HdoubleODeezy said:


> i gotta learn a new language.



and i need to stop drinking and writing bad spanish love poetry


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

lol


----------



## Siccness909

Lol


----------



## Corazon

you may be laughing but i'm back from the dead
Death went right, Corazon went left
i took his own scythe, and went upside his head
kept going in, until there was like nothing left
kept going hard like when i woke up
he disappeared when i took his robe off 
felt the Reaper reaching so I shook a stroke off
 still put in work, still got broke off
and lived to tell my story like Tom Brokaw


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

You still got it.

But i've lost it, i got a few screws loosened,
I cough lyrical mucus sicker than ebola from an IV infusion.

Thats all i can do right now lol, not in the mood.


----------



## Siccness909

I haven't written sober in like a month that's why I haven't been posting. Just haven't felt in the mood but I got spun today so I did my thing.


----------



## Siccness909

Uncontrollable Substance Making Any Lost Soul Gullible That Oppose Bliss, Mentality Drifts Into Insanity Nocturnal's Eclipse. Severe Heart Palpitations Fear The Spark Like I'm Jason Devilish Freebasing As The Metal Hits Inducing Cardiac Burning Sensations, Walking Psycho Observation Fast Talking As The Pipe Glows Like The Barrel Of An Assault Rifle That Explodes On Chromosomes, A Black Rose As I Approach The Gates Of An EMT's Electro Volts No Retreat From Evil Tendencies Flash Like Strobes Of Techno Pulse, Psychological Damage Methodical Straight Savage Drugged Dishonorable As My Life Vanished Before I Could Plan It, Upper Clouds Chemical Erupter Alter DNA Structures Of The Crowd, EternalOne Self Murderous Conductor Disservice Health Surfaced With A Nervous Itch, Hiphop Spontaneous Flatline, I Lift Off Mutated Alias Everlast The Hands Of Time, Every Dose Soulless In Focus Of Steady Psychosis, Obstruct Hyperawarness Enough To Discuss Your Nightmares Before They're Even Apparent To Your Spiritual Transparent, Lyrical Darkness So Artistic The Imperial's Black Market Alter Physics Out Of Existence, Sniper Assaulter Long Range Distance Swipe Lifes, The Tongues Deranged In Resistance, Supernatural Disturbance MC's Swallow Speed Capsules Overdose In Volts Of Currents Occurring, Dependence Renders Me Relentless Rip You Like Artificial Muscle Tenants Defenseless As Audible Missles Start Your Dissention, Demonic Presence Demented Strike With Supersonic Inventions That The Ancient Scriptures Mentioned, Amphetamine Mixtures Evaporate Enemies Heavily Decapitate Mentally Like Quakes Off The Richter, Dream Destructor The Frightening Fiend Brain Abductor Through Verbal Blood Stream Acupuncture, Geometrical Entrapped In Hexagons Split Up Ventricles To Your Synapse Host Like I'm Hell Spawned Gone Off Glow Tron From Dusk Till Dawn, Mechanical Aggression Consume You Like Progression Of A Cannibal's Obsession With Your Inner Flesh Ends, Planetary Takeover Incindinary October, Infantry Soldiers Shooting In Range Rovers Without Composure Surgically Scarred Cut Vertically Colder


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Syllables 100%.. nice


----------



## Corazon

Siccness909 said:


> Uncontrollable Substance Making Any Lost Soul Gullible That Oppose Bliss, Mentality Drifts Into Insanity Nocturnal's Eclipse. Severe Heart Palpitations Fear The Spark Like I'm Jason Devilish Freebasing As The Metal Hits Inducing Cardiac Burning Sensations, Walking Psycho Observation Fast Talking As The Pipe Glows Like The Barrel Of An Assault Rifle That Explodes On Chromosomes, A Black Rose As I Approach The Gates Of An EMT's Electro Volts No Retreat From Evil Tendencies Flash Like Strobes Of Techno Pulse, Psychological Damage Methodical Straight Savage Drugged Dishonorable As My Life Vanished Before I Could Plan It, Upper Clouds Chemical Erupter Alter DNA Structures Of The Crowd, EternalOne Self Murderous Conductor Disservice Health Surfaced With A Nervous Itch, Hiphop Spontaneous Flatline, I Lift Off Mutated Alias Everlast The Hands Of Time, Every Dose Soulless In Focus Of Steady Psychosis, Obstruct Hyperawarness Enough To Discuss Your Nightmares Before They're Even Apparent To Your Spiritual Transparent, Lyrical Darkness So Artistic The Imperial's Black Market Alter Physics Out Of Existence, Sniper Assaulter Long Range Distance Swipe Lifes, The Tongues Deranged In Resistance, Supernatural Disturbance MC's Swallow Speed Capsules Overdose In Volts Of Currents Occurring, Dependence Renders Me Relentless Rip You Like Artificial Muscle Tenants Defenseless As Audible Missles Start Your Dissention, Demonic Presence Demented Strike With Supersonic Inventions That The Ancient Scriptures Mentioned, Amphetamine Mixtures Evaporate Enemies Heavily Decapitate Mentally Like Quakes Off The Richter, Dream Destructor The Frightening Fiend Brain Abductor Through Verbal Blood Stream Acupuncture, Geometrical Entrapped In Hexagons Split Up Ventricles To Your Synapse Host Like I'm Hell Spawned Gone Off Glow Tron From Dusk Till Dawn, Mechanical Aggression Consume You Like Progression Of A Cannibal's Obsession With Your Inner Flesh Ends, Planetary Takeover Incindinary October, Infantry Soldiers Shooting In Range Rovers Without Composure Surgically Scarred Cut Vertically Colder


6 billion died from ebola, Why the fuck couldn't it take me!!??, induced for 10 days in a coma, I woke up thinking life was over, looking for the last oxycodone, I found $750 under the sofa, in my camo thermal underwear, where the polo pullover?, LG pants, called my mans, ready to ride dirty like Lance, Seventy-five $20 bags by eye from 20 grams, doubled up, but I had already spent up my advance, on the bimmer and this chick with a phat ass, some random nenita de 19 anitos bonita, she said i love you big jay, i told her put the box cutter away, and handed her the his and hers heater, now i'm getting carried away, her name was erica, we got strung out and caught 9 bullets trying to rob a bank of America


----------



## Siccness909

@HOOD Thanks, I just recently saw your message on FB but I can't add you, add me Manuel Kittleson


----------



## soMETHingactIVe

My shining knight all dressed in white with your sword so sharp ready for my delight. My heart beats heavy as I hold you steady. You pierce through my innocence and pride. I give you my body I'm ready for the ride. You taint my blood my breath at last my sole I'm now your servant my heart is cole.


----------



## Siccness909

Eternal One Creeping In Frequencies, Anxiety Induces The Mental Murda Sprees In Secrecy Beneath The Serpents Breeze, No Support I Leave Funeral Reports As The Prolific Writer To Scorch, Articulate Fire Ridiculous Split Personalitys Equals Higher Metalitys With Verbal Fatalitys, Psychotic Images Definitive Pentagrams Diminish The Feminine With My Sinister Synonyms Unlimited, Monosyllabic Havoc Cannons Advantage Like Sniper Vantage Krystal Slammin Lavish Chasing Dragons Causing Damage When I Get Manic Like Thunderbolt Altercations, Spun Assault. Unimaginative Lacerations By Dark Adjectives Enemies Sparked Laminate Banished With Heavy Melodies KG Brandished, Awaiting Hellish Portals Embellish Angelic The Stormers Let Off Like Post Mortem Nuclear Quarters EternalOne Vocal Soldier Crazed Traumatic Stress Disordered Shooting Automatics At MC Terrorist Foreigners Throw You Off Mt Everest For The Coroners


----------



## keeping

I would I were in someparts gone;
The grey that wisps withinthe green;
Faint lilac in the comingdawn -
An inflection of feeling,so saturnine.
Ozone, and then the rainsreturn,
attributing language toplants, and birds,
it takes me back to theplace I learned
that the honours I amascribed I have not earned.


----------



## ForEverAfter

fucking elitist forum cunts making me utterly unwelcome
dredging up the past, exhuming corpses I have shed
playing popularity games like preppy high schoolers
speaking shit constantly, dribbling verbal diarrhoea
insecure irritable internet infants, isolated by ISPs
beating me down in my depressive state
blaming me for things beyond my control
disallowing change, refusing forgiveness
hibernating in hateful hypocritical hives
waiting to seek their petty revenge
for things said when I was drunk
for things said when I was high
things said when I was confused
to these social club insects
denying harm reduction
denying sanctuary
just spitting
shitting
hateful
words
I say
goodbye


----------



## mabzie55

From a rock opera I never finished about doing dope:

"T Money-- I NEEEED IT"

best line lol


----------



## keeping

Long back in the ether some time ago
I had a life plan and a general feel for the world,
now I’m not so sure I’ve got it all in control
however I do know when the all liquor stores close;
4am, when the mind is a hive but the pens indisposed.
I know what I want to say but I don’t, I’d rather
just sit right here peer out of the window and stare and
night after night drink beer
after beer.


----------



## Shrooms00087

^ liked it


----------



## cosmic._.ape

in the blooming of a rose
hides the infinite pain
of unlimited universes
fighting to be born
hoping to be erased
in the blooming of a rose

we can bury those clotted feelings
and even pretend
as we humans do
our existences are just a life
pretend we are not just a part
of that infinite pain
of that unlimited euphoria
that never ceases to run through
our hearts and the very cells we are
made of

we can pretend
we can run and hide
and forget, by stacking our limited feelings
one on top of the other like
turtle’s shells
so when we look at the mirror
our eyes of flesh won’t
see through
and thus we’ll avoid the core
of infinite pain
endless euphoria
and in that way
we can get
on with our ordinary lives


----------



## BlondieUK

Hey y'all! First post here on bluelight =)

I came up with this a short while ago, hope it does something for ya!

[h=1]Golden Arms & Platinum Pursuits[/h]







".. And I feel so right, when I fade into the night.."​


_Plunge the spike into your arm_
_Repeat the order, scared, alarmed_
_Searching all over the tracks_
_Glossing over all the cracks_
_Find yourself searching in vein_
_Killing yourself to dull the pain_
_Every sound is magnified_
_And all your fears are justified_
_They're coming for you now just listen_
_Ghosts of vices past arisen_
_No matter how hard you try_
_You're trying much harder to die_
_A useless shell covered in stains_
_To feel okay is all you gain_
_Networks of thought can't comprehend_
_Only death will bring the end

Your arms are pumped with so much cash_
_Your veins so full of secret stash_
_A head that's full of tortured thoughts_
_It can't do much time's grown too short_
_Living like a fucking slave_
_Til' they put you in the grave._


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Good one


----------



## BlondieUK

*Slipping & Sliding (what a good time)
*
_Thoughts screaming past you like a thousand shooting stars

Promising to love you when they leave you'll bear the scars

Those jewel encrusted honeytraps entice with their fools gold

The velvet noose tightens its grip, you're losing all control.

Your careful mask of balance is sure to slip before too long,

It's time you found another scene with less that could go wrong

Falling out of focus now the lines are getting blurred

You know it's fucking hopeless and you're only getting worse
,
Leading you through darkness, silent screams unheard

Gain nothing from your failures a lifetime's lessons go unlearned

Always near but never yet,

Locked in your graveyard of regrets

Your blinkered views filter the lights,

Til' none can tell wrong roads from right,

Vandalise the black and white with fifty shades of grey

Your endless day submits to night and now it's time to pay.._


----------



## herbavore

I really love the line, "Vandalise the black and white with fifty shades of grey".


----------



## herbavore

^¡Póngalos aquí!


----------



## cosmic._.ape

*We Die To Remember What We Live To Forget*

the other day my dearest
a mushroom talked to me
and though no words were spoken
what it said has set me free
what the mushroom has told me
is that we are the universe
dividing our consciousness
to experience ourselves

[chorus]
i shall not hear the shadows
i shall not feel the rain;
i shall not hear the nigthingale
sing on, as if in pain
and dreaming through this twilight
that does not rise nor set,
haply i may remember
and haply i may forget

so when i'm dead my dearest
sing no sad songs for me
plat thou no roses at my head
nor shady cypress tree
be the green grass above me
with showers and dewdrops wet
and if thou wilt, remember
and if thou wilt, forget

[chorus]
i shall no fear the darkness
i shall not feel the pain
i shall not let the greediness
turn me into a slave
travelling through this tough life
i learned to accepts my fate
when die is to remember
what we forget at birth

(this is a song i made, i should play it one day and uploaded to youtube so you can listen to it. I'll post the chords in a few days. I took half the lyrics from an old english poem, don't remember which one, but it was a woman who wrote it)


----------



## Corazon

♫"Spit like it was written, over ones and twos.
Just make it do what it do. Poetry is is get-rich-soon" ♫


'*undefeated*' across the belly
Tattoos across my wounds
Imagine Scarface had he lived for part 2

Enjoying the spice of life _and _the seasonings 
Sicker than Walter White - 6 seasons in...

moving from state to state quick, like bundles of beige bricks
i used to love Hip Hop, now im sociopathic...

people think it's funny?? that i'm searching For The Love of Money
even tho i'm sittin' round, chillin' like i'm Sonny, from The Bronx Tale
_fuck that_ My style is hotter than the flames of hell 
in this COLD WORLD, ain't nothing special, stress just testing my pain-level
No longer afraid to tempt fate, testing the game's threshold
testing _How Much for my soul to the Devil_?


♫"Spit like it was written, over ones and twos.
Just make it do what it do. Poetry is is get-rich-soon" ♫


----------



## BlondieUK

_*"Mothball Mind"*

There's a hole in the fabric of my memory

A jagged tear in the cloth of this reality

Never knowing quite what to believe

Can't find peace there's no relief

Hide in silence, don't make a sound

Flew too high now I'm hitting the ground

Condemned to play, black hearts once pure

An endless game that has no cure

Aching with the weight of shame

Nothing to lose and just yourself to gain

Pandora's box has come unsealed
_
_Opening wounds that will never heal
_
_Demons whisper they can teach if you'll learn

Watch the bad guys win and the good guys burn
_
_Who dares wins at least that's what they say
_
_Come on in and don't be afraid

_
_Sinking into your garden of bliss
_
_Ignore the fallen and sink their ships
_
_Burn their cities, loot their stores
_
_Don't stop now come back for more
_
_It's the movie of your life you're centre stage
_
_Entombing your emotions in a chemical cage
_
_A bit too much but soon you'll beg for more
_
_It's a meat injection you just gotta score

_
_Darkness welcomes you into its arms
_
_A short sharp scratch won't do you no harm
_
_Pull your blanket close to ward off the chill
_
_Enjoy the danger, live for the thrill

__Gambling your final gifts away

The man is here and now it's time to pay._


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Cold autumn rain beats down on my bloodstained face.
In the clouded, misty morning sky I see ravens circle
my blade now sheated tasted blood just hours before.
On the killing fields of honour pride is measured in war
On the frozen fields of horror we'll avenge their deeds with our steel!
With sorrowfilled heart I walk ahead on my nightly patrol.
Sounds of battle still echoing in my mind
Reminding me of the night at the coast
when we saw the horde of ships closing in on us in the horizon
Unprepared we were when they came to shore.
Waving their swords, screaming the name of an unknown god.
Burned our villages, desecrated our shrines,
replaced our old gods with icons of their false faith
From behind they sneaked on us like the cowards they are.
Forced us to retreat in shame, 
filled our hearts with pain and rage.
You can kill our kin but you can never crush our spirit.
The heathenpride in northmen's minds will always remain!
Like fire schorced earth we are reborn!
With autumns coldest winds we arrive!
Proud in our hearts, 
unchained in our might we are pure heathen wrath unbound!

As I awake from my remembrance,
one single tear rolls down to my scarred cheeck.
I return to our mountain camp the hideaway of the few survivors
of their "holy" massacre.
We pray for might, our shamans survey the runes
we call forth the elements
to fight along side us on this pagan cause. 
We swear an oath to old gods:
We will not rest until we find revenge!
Until every single soul of those fucking worms sails
the black waters of Tuonela
Yet even Tuoni would reject that scum, 
their pitiful souls shall forever be cursed 
to haunt these woods at night horizon will burn with thousand fires.
Swords shall clatter, warcrys echo, 
steel shall sings it's merciless song in the gloomy autumn night! 
Meadows shall be covered with blood, foul stench of rotting flesh!
Vultures and rats will feast on the corpses of the deceased.
Rivers of blood of the fallen warriors, severed limbs lying all around
The Gods of War will be satisfied. 
In the gloomy autumn night!

And when the night falls again we proud men of north
gather around the bonfires.
And in the light of the paganfires we sharpen our swords,
saddle our horses and whisper one final prayer to the Gods of War!
May the winds hear our cries! 
May the stars call our names!
And when the moon is on the wave 
we'll ride to victory or ascend to another plane
We call forth the archaic forces! 
Summon the elements!
We sing our prayers to four winds! 
Raise our chalices towards the sky!
When the fullmoon rises to sky we ride towards our desecrated village
Filled with rage and Ukkos might shouting oaths of battle,
singing songs of war.
In the name of Ukko we will send them to Tuonis doors!
Berzerk we attack steel singing in the light of the moon.
Outnumbered we are but filled with heathenpride.
One by one, we cut down their troops,
swords swinging in the light of the moon.
We remove their icons, we crucify their priests to their own crosses,
we'll burn their holy scriptures and sink their dismember corpses 
to the marshes of the proud northern woods.

We have returned the pride of this land. 
For now and forever!

Unchained Heathen Wrath!


----------



## BlondieUK

Never say never try to find your heaven again
You think you're so clever patching wounds that will never mend
Oh such a pretty mask
But we know it can never last
We know, it's no suprise
Just another robot with blackened polka dot eyes
First timers making a mess
Virgins always have it the best
Chasing that original kick
Now it only makes you sick
Where did all the fun go
How did I ever get so low
So far down, can't see the way
So dark, each dawn brings ever darker days
Hope's memory fades covered in scars
Old souls cannot rewrite the past
Hedonistic wants wrote every plan
Pleasure's sought with every hand
Regret's a gift you can't afford
Pack your bag's and close the door
All alone nothing to show

Embrace sweet death and just let go.


----------



## Siccness909

whats up


----------



## Corazon

whats up Siccness


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Whats good?

I gotta get back to writing, lately ive just been freestyling by myself and not even recording it.

Someone kick off an 8 bar and ill follow (if you want).

-HOOD


----------



## BlondieUK

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Whats good?
> 
> I gotta get back to writing, lately ive just been freestyling by myself and not even recording it.
> 
> Someone kick off an 8 bar and ill follow (if you want).
> 
> -HOOD



It's 2'clock in the mornin my friends are getting high
I'm coming down so hard but they're all in the fuckin sky
My hands are shakin bad I think my head is gonna split
Just give me one more drink cus I don't really give a shit


----------



## Erikmen

Nice!!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

BlondieUK said:


> It's 2'clock in the mornin my friends are getting high
> I'm coming down so hard but they're all in the fuckin sky
> My hands are shakin bad I think my head is gonna split
> Just give me one more drink cus I don't really give a shit



A shit you dont give and trust me neither do I, constipated so bad it leaks outta my eyes,
I poked those out with broken glass from a bottle of Skyy, Vodka that is.. n after I chug it i fly, 
Off a balcony of a hotel near the top floor and still will not die, i laughed on my way down knowing i would survive,
Crashed through the roof of a legal pot store and landed on my feet, grab some trees n sell em on my way out the door so i can buy some food just to eat,
Making my bowels more packed straight full of crap, we both dont give a shit still so imma continue to write this rap,
Beyond the 8 bars that we were gonna stop at, simply because i can't stop cuz im claiming my spot back,
Plus my pen doesn't have a cap but just realized im typing, my minds fucked up and if i gave a shit yet I still wouldn't be wiping,
Cuz i like the crust between my crack when i make life kiss my ass, I've bent over backwards for 26 years and still have never gotten past,
The fact if you backtrack finding me on the streets with a back pack, fulla homework get what im saying hence it i had nothing to do with trying to pass class,
In fact i skipped school almost daily cuz it made me look cool, now i grew up see my old friends and i look like a huge fool,
They get mad dough with their cash flow, they took extra courses like tech school and we grew up fast yo,
Bottom line with them is they had a successful life planned out, and im unemployed lookin for a handout,
Still dont give a shit though but do you think that its time yet? Think i should apply myself 110% to what i have in my mind set?
Its set to writing n when i get to typing, i still dont feel im fighting hard enough to truly be on my grind yet,
But fuck it, i mic check, continuously rhyme.. heck, i double time and race clocks, a new record but i still receive no signed check,
Im good too i dont care if you do not like it, i aint gotta prove nothin to no one, do you feel the vibes set?
I want all us Words fam to keep going like this, going one at a time no battle, just see how our differing styles intertwine and forming tight rhyme sets,
Then lets see if we can merge and purge out a few verses, it'd be sick if we could come up with fine art as the thread goes berserk and bursts,
Lets put everything we attempt to spit in some damn hearses, my lyrics will hurt,
As they blurt outta my mouth and then put em forever in dirt, Ok imma stop now, still not givin any shits, 
Next man up, lets keep these chain rhymes goin until the BL servers quit.

-HOOD


----------



## BlondieUK

_He's looking up, she's feeling down

__He wants to go out on the town
_
_She wants to sleep
_
_He wants to fuck
_
_She's hooking up
_
_He's out of luck
_
_He see's her stare
_
_She knows he cares
_
_She knows it hurts
_
_But he won't dare
_
_Another tramp with gifts of good intention
_
_Another damp night full of rejection
_
_He's done and couldn't give a fuck
_
_Her smile is sand
_
_His feet are stuck
_
_He knows he'll never get away
_
_But to her it's just a game
__
If he's lucky he'll get laid
_
_The price is paid the games are played
_
_Give just enough for sweet pretending
_
_The same old films but with different endings.._


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Nice, noticed you had just joined BL not too long ago, Welcome to BL in case no one said it yet..
You're pretty good, hope you stick around 
For now ill let someone else jump in and throw down..
Waff?
Corazon?
Sicness?
Erikmen?
CH?
Herby?
New?
OK enough names, WORDS WRITING FAM lets go lol

Be on later tonight.

-HOOD


----------



## ykm420

Niggas standin' on the couches, throwin' signs on the club
V.I.P. Bitch I don't wait in line at the club
It's a photoshoot, fed takin pictures in this bitch
I'm a nice guy, buyin bitches liquor in this bitch
Got my fam with me, plus my nigga Phatass in this bitch
I Don't Give a Fuck I'm back on my Bluelight shit
Yellin "Thug Life", Niggas on that 2Pac shit..
Yeah, that was all me. I drop bars for days, not in county though, yadadamean?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Bars are dropped like bombs causing mass destruction, take out whole cities with psychopath dysfunction,
I know that us words fam be pumpin, like rigs in veins as the plunger pushes down and peoples hearts get thumpin,
Anticipation for the rush that comes up next, used to be a dope feind and the such was better than sex, 
Now i get high off rhymes increasing dopamine absorption, beyond the safe level zones like lyrics bordering the law like abortions,
But i suppose it's all better for the mind so im clear headed most of the time, in the rest im crazy.. and show schizophrenic signs,
But its all gravy cuz trust me it helps with beef but not completely, maybe i lost every fight i been in tho i continue to scrap like im competing..
For a heavyweight belt tho i'd settle just for a little respect tho no doubt, so i stick to rappin like i got a million gifts to give out,
The gifts are for all you and i mean it when i say that, i just woke up so this was all whack but thats my 8 bars i guess so someone else take a crack at.

-HOOD


----------



## Erikmen

Not bad Hood, not bad.


----------



## Siccness909

SPIT NASTY LIKE PROJECTILE VOMIT, CLIP CAPACITY EJECT VILE, CONTRACT WEST NILE, EXTRACT YA STYLE, REFLECT THE BIO HAZARD THAT I'VE MASTERED RADIUS GROWING FASTER, THIS DRUGGED ATHEIST COMBUST SPONTANEOUS, ERUPTS WITH URANIUM. DRAINING YOUR FUCKING CRANIUM, ETERNAL ONE MYTHICAL RECITING DARK TALES SPUN & DIFFICULT, PROLIFIC IS WHAT I'M WRITING TO MARK NAILS, VERBALLY HELLISH I DWELL WITH THE ANGELIC, ANCIENT RELICS I SNATCH ,THE ANXIOUS SHANK SHIFT SPEAKS TO ME IN ANGUISH, I RELAPSE AMPHETAMINE TO ADAPT I'M STEADILY RIPPING ON THE TRACK, DRIFTING MENTALLY THINKING BACK ON MY DEPENDENCY, EXTENDED FORENSICS G I HORRENDOUSLY SPLIT THE RELENTLESS BETWEEN THE PENDANTS ENDLESS  EXPERIENCE KARNAGE, HE APPEARANCE ALARMING  KG YOU CAN'T DISARM IT, CAUTIONARY HARM STICKING NEEDLES IN MY ARMS WITH ALOT TO BURY , HEAVY VISIONARY BURNING MCS WITH INCIDENARY THAT I CARRY CAUSING FAKE MC's TO SING LIKE FUCKING CANARY'S, KGOD RELINQUISH DELINQUENTS IN EVIL SEQUENCE INFINITELY ENEMIES GET VANQUISHED, VOCALIST WITH PROFICIENT STREET LANGUAGE, I'M KNOWN FOR THIS SIGNIFICANT APPROACHED ELITE TOXIC NEEDING CONTAINMENT. I'M DIFFERENT THAN SOCIETY,  MY CONDITION OF ANXIETY IS HEAVILY CAUSED BY PURE HATRED  FOR THE STATE THEY CALL SOBRIETY. EFFECTIVE BY THE VARIETY.

MY PERCEPTION OF LIFE WAS SIMPLE AS RECOLLECTION OF DYING MORE THAN TWICE ALLOWS ME TO SPIT ONLY REAL SHIT OFF THE MENTAL, I DON'T FRONT WITH MY WAR STORIES, I'M BLUNT WHEN I TELL YOU SHIT GOT GORY, THE DOPE GAME AINT NO JOKE, SEEKIN AMBITION ONLY TO FLOAT TOKIN OUT CLOUDS OF GHOST SMOKE, ETERNALONE IMMUNE TO COMATOSE LEVITATING OFF VERBAL NOTES AND AMPHETAMINES & I FUCKIN QUOTE..ONCE LIFTED THEIR IS NO EXISTING ANTIDOTE, MIND STATE SHIFTED FROM LISTENING TO DARKNESS, AWAITING MY INTERNAL DEMONS TO APPROACH, CONTEMPLATING SPIRITUAL ATTACK MODE TO LIQUEFY BRAINS TO FUCKIN YOLK, SLEEP DEPRIVATION INDUCED HORRIFIC CREMATIONS AS I WAS LOST FREEBASING SLAUGHTERING COPS ON MULTIPLE OCCASIONS, IF YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND THE WORDS I SPEAK, YOU NEVER ENDURED THE HALLUCINATED FLEET UNWITNESSED BY THE WEAK. SICKNESS AROSE MYSTIQUE AS MY FOES SCATTERED WHEN I HIT MY PEAK EXHALING VAPORS THICKER THAN HURRICANE SLEET, I'M SICKER THAN A TWEAKERS HEART BEAT, FUCK WIT MY LIGHTER FLICKER THEN PREPARE TO ACKNOWLEDGE THE REAL SHIT THAT I'M GONNA DEMOLISH, LIKE A UNRESTRAINED WRECKING BALL, FEEL THE FLAMES FROM THE TOXIC RAIN THAT I UNCOVER, LEAVE YA TEAM NAUSEOUS FROM A OD NOZZ HIT, BREAK RIB CAGES LIKE A SLAYER MOSH PITT. WELCOME 2 THE LAIR OF DARKNESS, WHERE RAPPERS LIVES ARE BRUTALLY EXHAUSTED BEAUTIFULLY


----------



## Smoky

Hum of the radio… deep in left ear
Fan circulating air. breezy room 
Listening, I eat … sleep 

Dogs barking distant sounds…  knocking
Wolves howling at nothing
Wind
Siren sweeps empty street
Echoing vibrations... begin ... End

Gospel music, entering window. Now
Chanting church goers
Drums beating .... synchronicity, sacred. City 
Folks stopping startled, staring, beginning again
Wolves cry continues, Nothing

Bus stopping ... people yelling distant chatter dispelling
Tires pressing.. pavement screeching, Wet 

Motorcycle, distant muffling - fizzing out ceasing. Starting. Yelling
Cat meows, crows caws. Wire bends

I am listening. sleeping again, friend. 
As a cat. I am taken in.

_Smoky Cat_


----------



## silas GUY

Capitalism is my true prison 
do i chose to be in its walls of greed 
What the fuck do i really need
just some water and a bag of seed  
I scream freedom with tyranny but no one can hear me
the system can hear me, is it here for you is it here for me 
or is it here for the select few that just want to scare me 
duck your head and ignore me, i'll cast a shadow with no forewarning 
As the thought passes through the one and only eye, they just might leave you mourning 
i'm scorning and forming my next thought hoping not to get shot 
nation v:s nation, currency vs currency the haves and the have nots all fighting an invisible war that can lead to blood on a shore 
row after row of young soldiers that just don't know 
fighting for the 1% they throw on there steel toes, while the 1% eat there gateau    
With every last cell in my body i want to feel real freedom 
if not the land of the free then where to lead um 
and how can any war lead to being free ooo its just a travesty don't you see   
take your pick of economic sanction or hellfire missile for this i give you my dismissal


----------



## keeping

there isn't a line between absurdism
and objectivism;
the only division is when you're swapping
your granny's Tramadols for Aspirins.
we're all in this together so lets move 
apart, find a place to call our own,
then burn it down,
and go from there. think i took
an overdose, or close

enough.
this is enough. learn when to stop.
let's all just sift through the ashes,
 try to pick up those who we left off.


----------



## euc1000

hello. lovely reading all the work. here's one. wrote it clean, after 30 years not. kinda long.


picture a coat with no one in it. all the damp little waiting rooms. shoe-trails in the floor dust. the overdose: someone disappears. descends into blood-hewn cave. returning weightless to emptiness mother-heaven-nirvana / where pleasure is irrelevant. go back again / we were all there before.
*
breath 1 - 2: our tears on return. retrieval was a brutal mistake. torn from the irresistible void the weeping child / tears of what? collapsing sheath renewed. the absolute didn't close us in. grasping thrown rope: the disability not in the action but in remorse [.] a fretful infant of superior force.
*
haunted shadows in mouth & eyes. wasted time: irretrievable & soul-sick with mother-lust. what draws us back again again? what one retrieves one can't bring back. leaving the breath behind. become the homeless sheath. empty coat nailed to doorframe. fading flower in material folds.
*
black. earth. shade. the tearful beast folding its raw body closed: the self and the will it holds. not disabled by forgetting but disabled by remembering. disabled not by falling but by rising. prone form with spilled breath hand stretched out open leaf. sievelike will drawn to deeper earth. the red cave: womb without terror.
*
disability is not in non-desire but in desire. not in stillness but in activity. waking to tragedy. plead rend. world of nothing safe. beg red mother for succor: empty without you / full without you. awakened in wind that drives the wheel eternally.
*
Or, again: wake in wind with quiet rituals: croon over candle. mix with dropper. slide needle in. syringe blood thrust like blooming. shut the bright world outside. removing the shades, the traces, memory of self. forget we were ever there. sleep brutal wind. now fall easily asleep.
*
peace unto these : the less peaceful gone blind. hearts burst with quiet grief. before dreaming: the warmest womb. without thinking, sleep. mud-colored worm in mud. the quiet berth.  the ancient place of sighs.
*
somehow sleepwalking: the ghost the shadow that moves inside sheath coat: that is 'me' or 'not me' but what is that? the crippling fact: not that one finds nirvana but that one seeks it. pretends permanence while breathing. impermanent being forgets & still wants permanent nirvana. some dawn in an open sky. the red mother still. the tired bawling.
*
what am i? what i know: waiting while dropping silent waiting while moving desperately. falling silent to permanent hollow syringe metal cooker little rituals with alcohol glassine cotton. rubber cords the element of water.
*
the disability is in emerging from silence. like a baby in mother's breath. to do anything. want anything: the crippling fact. the scramble to be a body at home in the body. the essential body. which is the idea of sunrise. the idea of choking fit. so much superior for being not-being. serenity fairly secure.
*
addiction to life to action is the accident. not the addict's tiny drops of things pathetic bags. filth and scum. my own scum my own filth in your face. not my face. drop bloody cotton. hospital tourniquet. quivering pointed sharp. the color: brown candy / wet dung. mud water.
*
crippling fact: not the submersion but breaking the surface [.] long borne extinction-seed tired mortal coil shape / sheath / determination. color! action! blast of crimson fluid. the most dangerous passage in birthing: clear the passageways. or choke on air like fish. same shock of recognition after long misuse: bloody stump of cord. babycry eyes like twin clouds in milk. seeping sepsis lack of spine corporeal sand. spring bloom. shining metal clamps. embody now for the half-blind mother-state. 
*
free floating desire can attach to many things like heart root & teeming cinders. desperate as wind on bleaching leather. skin-shed secret tears. warm breath of feeling / warm breath of non-feeling fused in secret blood. point dot the X tie up rope/ hit vein. let the tie go. beware flaming cells. push plunger down. who cares if my skin is a bubble? if I fall from my fleshy sheath like dung. shoot milk / bleach / dirt / cum / filth. fluid existence become fluid depth.
*
- 1 - 2 - hold your breath & may turn blue. turn into void like a summer day.1 breath 2 - don't be here at all. become smoke ash or tree limb shaker. move through a shadow blind to your nature. relax it's just the wind shaking the sails of your being tree. gone here & not gone yet. gone the tortured not gone yet: joining with what they will become. ghosts in the fleeting skin. windy coat breathing 'occupant'.
*
when i meet you i resist you: drifting beast / haunted shadow. pit death blood in dust his emotive silence [.] the corpse in a corner chair cradling notepad. patterns of droppings scratches notes. the blood caught in fallen skin bright like red cherry. blood red talons bending for shadow's shift. mystery leaf afloat on wind of womb: a quiet ember out like a light. led out by my feet to the coroner. empty coat nailed to doorframe: peeking dolly.
*
what is there when you go away. who is there when you're not left standing. what binds your breathing to this world: red corner red flowers wind whispering centers dark as ashen shadow.


----------



## BlondieUK

_You make your admission, so now we know why
An act of submission pleading with your eyes
You know you've no chance, time always was short
You tried so damn hard yet still you were caught

Shatter your dreams and give up your desires
Hurts so bad you'll scream but your tears quench the fires
Going back will be tough but at least you've no chains
One last act of love now to smother the flames

If care and compassion were used as a cure
If rare acts of passion could make my heart pure
If all the good will and best wishes came true
I'd be king of the world because I'd be with you.


....AM A CHEEEEEESY MOTHERF*CKR!

 @HDoubleO you're really bloody good mate!
_


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I feel no love from you 
while you sit there with that food you chew
Next to you a favourite brew.


----------



## BlondieUK

You make your admission, so now we know why
An act of submission pleading with your eyes
You know you've no chance, time always was short
You tried so damn hard yet still you were caught

Shatter your dreams and give up your desires
Hurts so bad you'll scream but your tears quench the fire
Going back will be tough but at least you've no chains
One last act of love now to smother the flames

If care and compassion were used as a cure
If rare acts of passion could make my heart pure
If all the good will and best wishes came true
I'd be king of the world because I'd be with you

It's clear enough you're ruled by greed, not like you didn't know
Flush away your memories, pretend you're in control
Cheat, beg, steal or lie, it doesn't matter how
Sweet old dregs of cotton make a meal for which you'd die
You've heard this all before, i'll tell it once again
I've given all I've got and more but still things stay the same.


----------



## thegod

"Time is irrelevant , a non entity , hence :  
why I don't wear a watch"


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

Wrote this while going through psychosis. Can you tell i was completely loony?


Don't think I know what it is,
But you can show me what it isn't,
Right after time gathers some plaster to cap my vision
I'd rather go watch confusion and fission,
But my broke back can't listen with prozac,
Envision it.
A rabbit's foot, 
A pig's ear,
It describes what you feel,
But didn't hear what you hear,
That's why I'm here,
Listen clear.
I left two hits of fear under the table,
And someone grab me a beer.
A good luck charm,
Is too fucked for harm,
And it might be because shame didn't learn how to farm,
I stab close to these assholes
to snap without wrapping a bag tote in gas, how's, about mass,
Is saved for next Sunday?
If you run with me the money might always stay a little funny,
Bees produce honey,
Trees shoot upwards till time crawls,
Design flaws, contingence is lined on the vine fall and eyeballs 
are too much to spy on
these prions,
I'd rewrite with lions 
but they're much, 
much, too frightened.
Where's my mom? 
I think she might be on the borda,
I'd formulate what I forgot in the formula, sorta,
Here's a mortar to destroy the war, I'll do it for ya.
Porter and pork are good for the heart, well, sorta,
How do we revolutionize if the Truthless lies are in a noose, cryin,
Man, this proof is dying,
But geometry's fine,
Intelligence might be useless to the roots of the truth in this design,
Jesus fucking Christ,
Why don't I try to be nice,
If my stomach would stop bitching about beans and rice,
I tried twice,
And someone else tried three times,
And I believe that it seems that its easy to seem fine.
Rewrite my lines?
No fuckin way, man,
And that tissue is MINE,
And don't touch my hand,
Wanna start a band?
Oh its cool, maybe later,
A jaded player just came to be my 
ex 
girlfriends savior, what's Next,
For the cater
Ing?
And why do I have to sing?
I don't really know what means much of anything, but its a shame.
What bad could come from a little blood rain?
well its raining blood,
My pants are stained with mud,
And I'm amazed at the way that the blood stained my rug,
I'll try to die, guy,
But its not my time to sign that
Autograph ask me for a napkin?
I'll slap you with my issues and grab me a bad one.
A dads gun.
A moms head just fell off.
Not ready to get ready for you all to see wrong..
I put on my glasses, asked Aristotle a question.
He gave me a water bottle, and told me what it represented.
I never guessed it.
Instead told him to FUCK OFF.
I coughed in his office but got lost in my own thoughts....
Oh no! I forgot!
I really can't get up...
But I don't need your help to roll off of my own blood stained rug.
I just wanted a hug.
But I'm not a thug.
Don't fuck with me,
Though, or I'll blow your brains out with a... Nug?
Fuck it all,
You'll never know what I'm meaning,
And that motherfuckers is why I plan to move to Sweden.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

But hey you guys kick the proverbial ass


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

I wrote this ABOUT psychosis.

You wonder how you got here, and how you arrived,
You hope that you'll once again have a chance to thrive,
You learn about the brain, you try to understand your chains,
But you're trapped, you fell off the brink, you're insane,
They laugh, and you try to think, but the rain keeps your vision clouded as a storm brews again,
You try and formulate a thought, trying to think your way out of it,
But each thought you have only deepens your shallow trench,
And every time you see an answer, you're doubting it, 
Cause you question nothing more than yourself, and your mental prowess. 
Youve sent a million ideas out, but before they leave theyre all wrong,
You wish someone could truly understand your song,
So that you could have a little shred of reality,
A plane of consciousness that isn't just a clouded dream,
But something keeps tugging on your mind,
You can't defy time, and the more you see, the worse your blindness gets,
You hope for the best,
With aching regrets,
You try to let go of yourself and remember your friends,
Trying to kill off all of your empty fear
If you finally find a way out, the path will disappear,
As soon as you see it,
It'll be farther away,
And you want to live free, but you know you gotta stay,
Only you have the key,
But you know you can't stray from the path, asking for breath, grapsing the next chapter, whats left after the death of all you cherish, passing through cracks of the lost and the damaged,
Deteriorate relationships with hate, they cant relate to your broken ways and mentally fucked state,
Losing your entire mind aint your fate,
But you lost it anyways, trying to find it in the space beyond the barren gates
Of the unknown, the gaping hole that creeps in hurt souls, where darkness roams, that part of life where no one goes,
It wasn't chosen for this to happen,
You sit frozen in a sick distraction,
You wish you had them, all their comfort still, but it wasnt just your own blood that you spilt,
Bringing down those close to you to try and understand,
You beg and plead for some sort of reprimand,
But you drove them off with your very own hands,
And now you lay alone, and on this you stand,
But you cant stand for anything anymore,
You tossed the key right after you locked the door,
You try to pray to god, and you hope that you're heard,
But every single word only seems to make it much worse,
Wanting so dearly to return to yourself at heart,
But he went somewhere else,
And left you begging for a new start,
You try not to end up dead,
You run from all the dread,
But you can't win a battle going on inside your head,
When you're both defending and attacking, you try to mend but youre trapped in a form of mental disaster, and the only way out is to let go of your madness,
Which you try to do,
But in your psychotic trance,
It seems to write in blue that theres not even a chance,
You think that something brand new is wrong,
But face the facts; you were gone all along,
But you stayed strong long enough to tell right from wrong and you know that your chorus doesnt define your song,
So times go on, and you make a final wish, a primal tip on how to live, mind still sick, but healing quick, gonna end all of this, make amends, cut the shit, finally fend off the craziness, and rediscover life's bliss, though you tripped, you know you didnt fall, you had the strength to survive through it all, 
When you lost everything, thats how you gained this,
Cause you gotta lose your mind before you find it.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

..aaaaaaaaaand i wrote this about... Idk, the justice system? Making mistakes? Something like that.

You're left with whats next and your sentence expects you relentlessly breathless with mental regrets,but in time you'll remember where you left your head, used your heart then instead, and it aint what you read,
Cuz you
gone backwards and forwards in time
To try and define a new way to make life in line,
And even though you thought it'd be simpler,
Not one event in your whole lifetime was linear,
It's all connected, expect it to intertwine,
Because whats next won't reveal itself in the midst of these rhymes,
So you, wait,
You hate,
You try to tempt fate,
To abate all the ways that you jaded your clean slate,
Soon it might turn fatal,
Its too late,
To rewind all the crimes that you took for the right way,
So time plays on your emotions with cruelty,
And now days seem to lack ingenuity,
As each day grinds carelessly into the next one,
You expect each to make more sense than the last one,
Well, have fun,
And good luck with that,
For every single waking moment, youre gonna be at bat,
Feeling like a hollow, empty shell,
But in truth, its just another shade of sorrow and hell,
It's just another flavor of the same old spell,
Yet for the forseeable future, youll be walking on eggshells,
Maybe you had a chance,
To watch the flame flicker and dance,
But it ran all outta gas, and left a stain on your hands,
So now its time to learn what the word perfect means,
And if you figure it out, i guarantee its not what it seems,
If you scream too loud, 
Then they just might hear you,
And if you cover your mouth,
You'll beat yourself black and blue,
So what to do to escape this place?
Put on a game face until you're worn down to your knees,
Try and shine, and jump through the hoops in a breeze,
Until nothing means anything, and you can't even see?
Dont look back until youre sure you won the race?
Even if it means that your dreams will change your whole face,
Until identity left you out on your ass,
And you know yourself less than you know your own mask.
And not even freedom remains in your grasp,
But you escaped it all,
So why do your demons laugh?
If i think I'll make it out, i should probably remember,
With a mind this fucked, I'll be stuck here forever


----------



## herbavore

isetpeopleonfire said:


> .
> So what to do to escape this place?
> Put on a game face until you're worn down to your knees,
> Try and shine, and jump through the hoops in a breeze,
> Until nothing means anything, and you can't even see?



That's a great part. Also the line, "And you know yourself less than you know your own mask."

Very sad and very powerful. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## FIR3man

If I was you and you were me, how great that would be,
Walking in my shoes, it hurts don't it? Just tie em loose,
Easy to kickoff, like football, 100yard return for a touchdown,
As you run at me 100 yards a minute to take your own life back, because mine makes you down,
So we switched just for a week, you couldn't take it, well what about me?
I live it daily, if you wanna be me than try to play me jack,
Donkey Kong, I'm bonkers honkey, I hate hockey but hawk snot at people who make fun of me cuz im white but act black,
Backtrack, a linux OS or to rewind and re-trace steps, like you're looking for something that you forgot where it was left.

First try.. what do you pro's think?


----------



## Siccness909

Krystalized Titan Energized Off The Synthesized Genocide Up The Sinus When My Pencil Flys Cardiac Assignments In  Excitement Dilating My Iris, Hypochondriac Vaporizing White Dragons Breathing Heart Attack Artifacts I Drag Em Like Manson Dispensing Poison Ivy Up Your Fucking IV Hyperactive Phantom Death Defying Black Magic Within Magnums, Eternal Sin Exists As I Induce Elemental Infernos Decryption Uplift Instruct Verbal Sacrifice Simplified As I Get Belligerent Ignite Like Thunderous Grids At Midnight, Articulate Triggers Ridiculous Intense Deadly Involvement Astonished Eternal Fatal Processed Titanium Contents Avenged Critically Injured All Illiterate Nonsense Insane As I Embalm Your Atriums In Acidic Solvents


----------



## FIR3man

Before all of this 5 feet of snow melts, shit it'll be Christmas again, everyone or anyone wanna ealy gift?
I squat and strain in pain leaving a mud dragon in your stalking in vein and put it back up right where it hangs, dropping that huge deuce while on my Boost phone talking to Bruce Wayne,
Batman comes in his batmobile, picking me up n going through the drive through for a happy meal,
Gave me the wrong toy that i had asked for, where's Santa at im thinkin he's hiding in the back room next to the bathroom fucking with the kids toys, that old fat bastard, im just talking to the chicken nuggets now get in my belly after being smothered in packets of honey mustard,
All of em followed by fries and a shake, my brains fried and i think, i opened up enough room in my mind for everything plus a kitchen sink,
Where was i at? oh yeah an early Christmas, hate the holiday get nothing on my wishlist only razor blades to put an end to this sickness,
I won't, i will not, fold up, im too strong, too tough, to fucking give up,
i gave up and woke up feeling a bit off, until i took my pill a just a little of it bit off, of the top,
Take a bit straight off of the top like a haircut, or a bullet grazing your head from a gunshot,
You ready little cunt fuck, im tired n sick of waiting for you to put on that make up, gotta recipe for disaster that im about bake up,
Remembering I just woke up and wanna go straight back to sleep again, after we make up, count sheep so you can go to sleep, and sleep with so soft quietness they make no peep its like a movie in real life, Silence of the Lambs,
This was all just half assed like a donkey cut in two, fucking pinata full of grab bags, bags under my eyes i've got insomnia.. keeps me up.

Edited im all done fixing my typos, time to decide coffee or a snooze, i might both. 
Night folks.


----------



## Siccness909

I haven't posted in awhile, who wanna battle?


----------



## BlondieUK

It doesn't mean that I don't care
It's not my fault that I can't share
I've had it all but still want more
Can't win this game but still I score


----------



## FIR3man

Scored one goal, then pulled outta game,
Poured one glass off gas, trying to put out a flame,
Drank a lil bit of juice and threw up cuz it was wetter than water,
Was drunk off of love so and missed her,
So I went back hammered to the place us two met, and in wonder i wandered and found myself dead under a tree,
With pictures and candles everywhere saying you'll never be forgotten I screamed I'M RIGHT HERE SEE!?
No one noticed so I must have transcended, 
So I continued my journey not even thinking of how my life ended,
But about her my mind was stuck in a loop and i just realized my life ended when hers did,
Stupid.


----------



## Papaverium

Spring is here,
That Winter's faden' away.
Let's hope it stays,
and we never have to see a snowy day,
'til Earth's next revolution in space.
Around the Sun who,
with perfect alignment,
just happened to be,
the exact heat
and distance needed to breed,
one of nine planets in His orbit,
we absorb it for life,
it's just right,
we're all connected,
from the Mother Moon,
to the depths of the Ocean, blue.
Even me and you, 
and the person at the grocery,
who sold you your food.
Though most of the day,
we just prefer to be entertained,
distracting the conscience process,
from believing in a better way.
Love is not attainable unless,
you really think about,
how every cell in this existence, 
give all their persistence,
and generously give,
the ability to live and explore,
light, sound, touch, smell, taste,
bliss, pain, and a brain,
used to think about these things.
So you should give it a try.
Sit back, and have curiosity give you a ride. ~☆

_~Verri_


----------



## tocooperate

FIR3man said:


> I live it daily, if you wanna be me than try to play me jack,
> Donkey Kong, I'm bonkers honkey, I hate hockey but hawk snot at people who make fun of me cuz im white but act black,
> Backtrack, a linux OS or to rewind and re-trace steps, like you're looking for something that you forgot where it was left.



very impressive i dont believe thats a first  this reminded me of lyrics i once wrote. so here it is!


do the illogical

face the incredible . force
(the prodigal sum / derived
of logic)
face the impossible
when you're all saddened and bored

fears i lost / back to shame
forced and maimed
frightened one
is it really YOU . or is there another person?

peel back the fame . oh what a game
this lane / I'm a peddle pusher
when the volume downgrades the pain
dose up, it's better better distraction

same places / times and faces
thought just another joke
still moving around / junk I say
now done / and better broke


----------



## Siccness909

Forever I Will Leave In Darkness, Psychologically Severed Efforts Induce Cardioversion Restartin, Fatal Shot To The Heart Like A Marksman, Spiritual Departure From The Original Lyrical Perpetual Archer Intellectual Essential On Potential Schedules Dissembles Ventricles. Self Inflicted Capital Punishment I Melt Unconditioned Envisioned Supernatural Bludgeoned In Eternal Suffering, Vivid Paralysis Dreams Proficient Verses So Cancerous As I Witness My Own Blood Stream. The Compulsive Alcoholic Overdosing Acknowledged As It Gets Nostalgic Astonished Conquest To Embalm Threats With Titanium Contents The Insane Prospect Diminishing The Chemical Products, Unlicensed Medical Procedures On The Krystalized Titan Pulsation Electrical Inducing Epileptic Seizures Exceptional Features 2 Technical Unleashing Hellish Soul Eaters Of Angelic Felons Seizing Out Dieased MC's Skeletal Fluids Deplete Like Smoking Canibus Sativa Laced With Ether..


----------



## FIR3man

In quickness, i writ this, 
In thickness, of giftness, with siccness's metaphorical flow,
I go GI Joe, to your GI with a hammer, smashed gut's whats stand for,
Eachother not 1 or all as in two... trillion people fixated n staring at you,
For one day you're one thing, the next you're another,
Been every name in the book, friendly fire? TAKE COVER,
Traitor ass people snitching out the ones who have bitched about.. the bitching and moaning that everyone else lets out,
I'm having a doubt and with it i'll stop, when i come back ill climb straight to the top with no pit stop or stop to piss not,
Fucking im as loose as an untightened damn wingnut.


----------



## FIR3man

Shit these days,
Rainy days,
Love the rain, 
Thunder the lighting,
So fun and exciting,
Shit these days,
The worlds a mess,
It's been circling the drain,
For so long without going down it's utterly a shame,
The worlds in our hands,
We all but dropped it,
The generations before us are the ones to blame,
They had it and flip flopped it,
Shit these days,
It's lovely shade in the heat of the sun,
50 shades of the mix of black and white, finally no more segregation,
My Jamaican made can of spray paint i use to tag up walls,
Graffiti they call it whilst i call it art,
Shake the can hear the two marbles add that to me and i now have four balls,
That's a walk and as i get close to the base,
I let out a nervous, smelly and like something died, wet type of fart, Shit these days.


----------



## infectedmushroom

*Sometimes the Sword is Mightier than the Pen*

It's said the pen is mightier than the sword
Still that won't stop a sadistic murderer
Slicing your throat with a scythe

If you decide before you die 
To scribe a script of suggestion,
Suddenly, you'll sigh as your blood slowly drips
Down your chest as you succumb to your stupidity.


----------



## ForEverAfter

^...


*NSFW*:


----------



## FIR3man

Time on hands, watch on wrist,
Clock on wall, even on the set-top box from my satelite dish,
Dabble like this and dribble a riddle like that,
Having people doing dabs of wax then play basketball,
Every shot off the back, board no need to clear,
Ain't touch no rim, dunked it on a man black, swear that ain't racism,
All it means is white men can't jump, It's true so just take it in,
They are able to jump, benefits of not having ability to swim,
I'm joking about this all since half my friends are of color,
I am too, depending on the time i spend under the sun in the summer,
I'm half Mexican and half Scottish and im not just saying that for fun,
I work hard when I do, and when I dont I play harder, beer pong,
Game of choice in my kingdom, Kilts are a must and so is the odor of musk,
Anybody wanna come over? If you do drinks are on us so bring no alc,
Maybe bring the drugs, im done.. peace and hugs im out.


----------



## CosmicG

Vibrations. Energy. Positive thought. Meditation. Personal hygiene. Books. Grandma. Love. Family. Motivation. Determination. Evolution. Transformation. Open eyes. Empathy. Music. Sunlight. Gentle breeze. The ocean. Infinite possibility. Hope. Honesty. Forgiveness. Meaning. Divine. Awareness. Thought. Courage. Dedication. Perseverance. Living by example. Taking chances. Dreaming. Pursuing. Socializing. Being real. Letting go. Living. Achieving. Amending. Soothing. Comforting. Helping. Relieving. Never giving up.


----------



## Smiley91

Just thought I'd give a go don't usually write lyrics/rhymes:

I'm longing for the day I get to shine,
But I do find it hard to adhere to life’s rhyme, 
To survive the stress, I’m drinking too much wine,
It makes me feel worse but it’s good at the time.

Just try to get through the day, appear as normal as you can, 
It’s exhausting and embarrassing so I gave myself a ban,
Segregation, Isolation, no Socialisation anymore, 
Paranoia grows stronger than it ever was before,
Hiding anytime there’s a knock at my door,
(with exception to my dealer if I've ordered a score)

Waking up angry banging on the wall, 
Now my hands are swollen and I’ve cut them all,
In a world so big, why does my world feel so small?
Filled with rage and hate I try to stand tall,
But no matter what I try I always seem to fall.

I could probably use some company, but it’s just not worth it for me.


----------



## infectedmushroom

ForEverAfter said:


> ^...
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



So sometimes a pen seems to make for a sword, sufficient enough to stab an esophagus.


----------



## Papaverium

Your handle tho ^

Psytrance ftw 

that is all.

_~Verri_


----------



## infectedmushroom

To be perfectly honestly, Infected Mushroom is only one of a handful of psytrance artists I genuinely enjoy. 

Otherwise, I'm not into it day to day, Sry to disappoint.


----------



## brickslight

Xanaxia

I am blinking
3:32 AM, 03.24.00
exhaling fumes that choke me
3:56 AM, 03.24.00
Breathing electric lights then swinging miles over shadowed cracks in the sidewalk 
and each of them want me to die temporarily
4:37 AM 03.24.00
but if they won't stop shaking me
5:00 AM 03.24.00
I'll cry, and go to sleep 
with arms resting on my chest
5:44 AM 03.24.00
in a bathtub, warm and wet, 
with red waves splashing and spiraling across the surface of the water
as platelets and plasma sigh downward from the liquid skin
like tendrils from the manic sky

5:28 AM 04.06.15
"water damage'
on the ceiling below my bathtub
because I turned on a faucet
that wouldn't stop running


----------



## infectedmushroom

Life is but a dream, 
So on Morpheus I lean.

First he gleans and then he schemes,
To show you heaven,
And then hell.


----------



## Treefa

Daytime, it's beautiful out, a perfect 65 degrees, but i'm inside on the couch, in a chair, on the pot, it's time to brew another pot...time to walk the dog before I start to feel sorry, sorry as I am, I sure am sorry dog, i'll say I forgot, but I really didn't, goddamn is that the best I got?
I know what I need, I need a job, just don't know how it can go about getting got..the first step is hard when it hurts to walk, and it's hard to speak when your scared to talk, afraid to slip at the tongue, toss a word salad, you moronic cunt, wanna hear it backward? I'm afraid my hourglass is running out too soon, my sand has been replaced with toxic fumes, that run out fast as a mazda zoom zoom zoom. The sky is blue except for plumes of corporate ash and genitically modified poisionous mushroom fumes. They are people, they have rights, am I chopped liver? Who am I?
It's a scary thought that clouds my mind like fog after a rain in the summer, in the afternoon when a rainbow forms in the street. Where's my pot of gold, what's in it for me, me, me? Fuck you, and they too, you can't leave us feelin' blue, pay your dues, pay em now, or i'll call the cops to sic their hounds.
Well I think that's pretty damn sorry, the way you do, think not of others, just of you. That's the way sure as hell, step right up, step right up! And have me ring your bell. Ding ding ding we have a winner, get this man his chicken dinner...you better run son, run fast, be gone before he eats his gas, he'll be ready for another round, but this time with the jokers and the clowns gathered round, judging you judging me, judging everything they see. Fearing everything they hear, repelling everything they smell, numbing everything they feel, searching for a better deal.
Wait until that deal come round, and let that deal go down, so I can get my revenge , Clown.

It's time to walk the dog now really, if he had thumbs he'd probably kill me. Woe is me, woe is me, put a bullet in my knee, Mista Bawah, have you forgotten you debt to the Chinese?
Go then Jack Bauer, die for America's sins...for America's debt to china, repay it with your life so we can still enjoy this strife...this worthless paper, worthless coins, just hop on a train in Des Moines, and ride on clear to Baltimore, join the riots with the poor, burn their cops, and loot their shops, don't forget my Lemon Drops./


----------



## empty1

SILENT !!!!
I'll step up to the heavy weight. Get downed, like a pint on St' patties day. My mouth is holding the missing piece to your face. 
I Get back up just like yesterday. Maybe today's the day I'll get away. Regardless alone ill stay. Thank god for family, all the other I love you's, were lies to me. My presence reveals this imagery. Flash floods have changed my faces topography. Another sickening glimpse of reality.
 Now I apologies for the delay, In a black and white world,I still stray to gray. Knees confront this earth as I pray, and watch the less than adequate display. 
I don't know a thing about parenting. But heres one thing that I can guarantee. 
Your addiction to the adoption of failed philosophy. And your conviction to make changes to the monotony, when in reality it disassembles equality. Then Instills a relentless sickness, with the quickness and slickness to increase those statistics.
 Making this process impossible with your warp-able inaugural. Interference has been called on you. Now I'm gonna run the interview. Because I feel, truth is long overdue. This line in the sand that was drawn for you, theres a strip mall there now, you gotta move. Option for punishment has been removed. Good work new age, now they control you.
 While you sit back and diss old school tactics. Forecast says rain, as your practice becomes the catalyst. Times are changing with a rapidness. "Will someone fucking control that kid !" oh my bad you already did. I forgot, in your world definitions change, watch the words exchange, and then get rearranged. More like morphed and distorted, time has reported. In an attempt to push forward, its all been recorded. Obviously we cant afford it. But you're only opinion, comes from reporters.
Your media driven daze, plays a huge role in our decay. I won't just sit there, when fingers are pointed at me. I can clearly see the mistakes that I make, but the difference between us you see, I take responsibility. Own that shit and carry it, with hopes of the possibility. That Someday I'll be free of it. Then you can escape your own irresponsibility.

          "Attention all spartan spectators, this your gonna wanna see"

Lost in a world of so called leaders and followers. A crumbling structure filled with dope fiends and squatters. To be honest its nothing but a costume contest. I refuse to become them so I'll keep wondering, I guess. A sense of security is, uninhabitable at best Thanks to the color chart, I can keep blending, into all sides of this life, even the pretending.
 The act is no more than a habitual ritual, the natural progression of a troubled individual. Stuck somewhere in between the victims and the criminals. Still I stay true to a strict set of principles. Ignoring all the politics, deaf to the rabble, and ridiculousnes.
Your sub-priciples, have turned to abuse, and play no role in the life I choose. I keep myself defined by the right of truth. It brings pain thats fucking biblical. Produces beauty, thats unimaginable. Path of most resistance, not approved by the likes of you. Keep riding lies looking for that fountain of, fix the outside, is what you teach the youth.
 Kids left with no one to look up to, violently being pushed threw by society as there morals dilute. To fast to grasp the tools they need to use. Promoting this facade, as happiness, is child abuse.
 What the fuck is wrong with you? And theres still ones that cant believe i'm true, holding a birds eye view to what we do. And I'm the one that's confused? 
Tattooed body, default being public view, and I have projection scars, that play the whole thing through. My mind's that land, that no one books a trip to.
 Lost denial's luxuries many many years ago. Now life's viewed as an x rated video. Im talking snuf film, atrocities, shit no one should ever know. 1080p with an apocalyptic audio, capable of increasing your days cardio.
Now we may not have met yet, but i can be that, you can feel it. Making thighs wet. Or producing sweat, from the hatred. Honesty, keeps you waiting on my next line, contemplating, "What's the content?" With every word i write, you can feel the pressure augment.
 The day I become your sentinel rest assured ill do more than protect. Hopefully you'll never have to see, what id do to levee your protection. 
Strengthen our connection, as we pull up to an intersection.
Now left to you, as to what direction. Cause this relationship is pressing me.
 I'm capable of spreading like the cure, or the infection. Time to roll your sleeves up I'm here for your injection. Don't bother fighting, it was created from affection. The apathy inside me has perfected this collection. Electing me, to be the one, closed down for inspection. To all the ones that feel alone, relax, release your tension. Theres enough of us in this trap, to have a world wide intervention.
 Maybe when we get there, we'll be embraced by their good intentions.
 Objection overruled by the wicked ones attending. They need to look around a bit there numbers are a dwindling. The formulation of a plot right now, could prevent and awful ending.
 Lets all get our fucking heads together so we can begin transcending.


----------



## empty1

There is some wonderful writing in this thread !!!! Everyone keep it up!!!!!


----------



## empty1

Day To Day Shit....
I fucking live off coffee and cigarettes, to be honest i just don't give a shit , thats deff another lie, affirmed by my predisposition to cry. I claim to be emotionless when really I'm overrun by it. You all see a smile, but not whats inside, its just a mask i use to hide. I'm giving you what you want, now its up to you to conceive, in reality it has nothing to do with me. Over the years I've grown to see , that you don't want to know the real me. So i give you all a great facade, even though thats not my job. I shouldn't have to protect you, thats just what i tell myself, so ill protect me. Your reactions haven't necessarily been exemplary, but to my facade they've been praiseworthy. So now we land in the present, excluding the verb definition of it, because from what i see, this is not a gift, merely more weight for me to lift. And i know I'm not the only one, and I'm certainly  no victim son, i actually don't have the patients for them, there luxury problems, there new scratched benz. You can leave your empty bags my friend, don't worry your bell boy will carry them. And when did i ask you for you're point of view? You people out here run your mouths, as if you have nothing to lose. You see were I'm from thats just the intro, now you've made a mistake, you better clench those fists, reach for that pistol, or skate. Whatever you choose,  time has come to escalate. Theres another level to this game that you play, the parental controls are what kept you safe. It can be scary there its not a safe place, i can give you examples, there overt, in your face, undeniable evil !! How many women do you know that have been raped? One, two , three ? Wait i was still talking about the first woman and what she had to face, did nothing wrong just in the wrong place. These animals removed her innocence from its space. She cried out loud for you god, while the next man took his place. Where the fuck were you while her soal was displaced? Graphic images of what i could do to them so there payment is made. They even rape men, what never heard of jail gay, no one is safe! But I'd still like to see my blade, open they're face. Watch the blood flow, at a slow motion pace. Bloodbath the vengeance, to elevate the hate. The numbers were higher than the ones i just placed. My intro to hatred came at a rapid pace. The anger makes you capable of things you cant erase. The darkness gets thicker the faster you pace! So blind that conscience it will only get in your way.  Have you ever seen someones head pop post opinion escape? Shouldn't open your mouth when you don't know who your talking about, that smile you see can  change easily. We live in a zoo, and someone unlocked the cages, thats why I'm gonna stop writing soon, there's just not enough pages. The examples i can give from the war that hate wages, I kept the track marks as proof, reminding me daily, and nothing can change it. The violence is normal its just day to day shit, eventually you  get used to it, and now I'm just jaded. so ill end with a quote by frank warren that i was amazed with  "It's the children almost broken bye this world, that become the adults most likely to change it" !!! I agree with this man, every word of his statement !!! as long as  you have hope you can push threw this pain kid.


----------



## CosmicG

Free Form Poem
Insecurities become obvious
Reflections from within
You can feel the discontent crawl across the skin
Everything that we experience is created by the mind
Doing whatever it takes to make across the finish line
Play it off act like everything was totally cool
When in reality you made yourself look like a fool have to find the inner strength to see what is truly real
Everyone has their issues everybody has to feel
That is the curse of being a human being on this dying planet
Thoughts of reincarnation gives me hope for better days
Because right now this life I live is nothing but a dirty haze 
Constant incineration and physical limitations 
Destruction of the ego have me feeling constant exaggerations
Dramatic interpretations blind and mislead
So now tell me why I shouldn't put this bullet straight through my head.


----------



## empty1

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Free Form Poem
> Insecurities become obvious
> Reflections from within
> You can feel the discontent crawl across the skin
> Everything that we experience is created by the mind
> Doing whatever it takes to make across the finish line
> Play it off act like everything was totally cool
> When in reality you made yourself look like a fool have to find the inner strength to see what is truly real
> Everyone has their issues everybody has to feel
> That is the curse of being a human being on this dying planet
> Thoughts of reincarnation gives me hope for better days
> Because right now this life I live is nothing but a dirty haze
> Constant incineration and physical limitations
> Destruction of the ego have me feeling constant exaggerations
> Dramatic interpretations blind and mislead
> So now tell me why I shouldn't put this bullet straight through my head.



Great stuff !!!!


----------



## lovebeams

Don't believe the hype.
It's alright.
To be lost is the beginning of a great adventure...


----------



## infectedmushroom

Another day wasted, pointlessly tasted, spat out left rotting on the old wooden floor.


----------



## lovebeams

remembering
while trying to forget

why must poor die for the fat

never ending cycle 
remembering to forget
something romantic in killing?
what's a story without death?

king of the mountain 
competition 
repetition
too close to see the big picture
when our beliefs kill each other 
to win 
to dominate
take it over

why?

remember


----------



## lovebeams

Memory
is bliss to me
access it 
anytime you need

The human  mind
going back through time
memory

like a dream
it came to be 
and stays


----------



## infectedmushroom

*Ambivalence*

Ambivalence,
The calm before the storm 
The dark before the dawn  
Snakes hiding in high lawn  
A ghost who claims my form 

The gulp caught in your throat  
The silence before note  
The pause before the joke 
The dollar before broke.


----------



## Siccness909

Opiated dysfunction associated by dark lords I summoned to bludgeon MCs in the drugged out dungeon dementedly, Treacherous etch n sketch dismembered kids enlisting adventurous ICU stretcher sets setting your dialysis cancerous when the metallic metal hits with captivating adjectives, Cryptically hallucinate bodily sensory levels EternalOne breathes intensive watching entitys bleed out in pentagram stencils explicitly non parental decreasing density sadistically tempered from audio killing sprees,


----------



## ForEverAfter

*I’m Having Trouble with Sanity.*
Sins, washed up on the beach. Smooth, like polished glass.
The interlocking honeycomb patterns don’t offer any assistance.
Dipping a toe into the abyss. It is like a lake.
I leap into death. I remain. Living. Breathing.
My sins, washing up on the beach.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Russel had this pain in his back, see. Like, between where my thumb and forefinger is. Here. He thought it was a knot. Like he'd seized up one of his mussels when he was lifting something of the back of the truck, see. But, it wasn't that. A year later there was a tree there. The trunk rooted into Russel's skin, right where he said he felt the pain. Only a little tree, of course. A sapling. About a meter high. Suzy said Russel should get chemotherapy, but Russel quite liked the little tree. See?


----------



## ForEverAfter

The texture of the carpet is adequate.
The texture of the carpet is adequate.
The texture of the carpet is adequate.
The texture of the carpet is adequate.
The texture of the carpet is adequate.
The texture of the carpet is adequate.
The texture of the carpet is adequate.
The texture of the carpet is adequate.
The texture of the carpet is adequate.
The texture of the carpet is adequate.
The texture|


----------



## ForEverAfter

Well?
Do you see?


----------



## ForEverAfter




----------



## infectedmushroom

I need to reset my hard-drive
Wipe all the files
Reset the software,
Declutter piles

Kill all the sickness
Blue skies my witness
Goodness, forgiveness
I'm human, no more

Memories reminisce of time not debated 
Friends simply related
With ease without doubt.

My ego took over and drove me to clout.

I thought that without it I could not live out,
A happy existence with love I could tout.

Wrong, as I was, to think such a thing
That ego and pride all alone might just bring
Love and existence pure free without pain
All these things left me was wet in the rain.


----------



## infectedmushroom

Pop it off like a molotov,
Burning off a coppas face
Piss on him fucking disgrace
Shitting on your holy place

No respect
No regard
FUCK what you hold as true

Fuck you think you're gonna do
When rotting in your grave.


----------



## infectedmushroom

The pull of the opiate queen is beyond that which man should endure,
Even if he's sure,
He can't fall victim to her draw.

Chemicals control my consciousness,
Can't contend with their consistent commentary
Come, child, consume us.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Consumed by the fear
Consumated here
Convulated there
Condolences my dear


----------



## JahSEEuS

Pot Wholes in Life
Avoid
Potholes and Strife


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

I finally had the time on my hands to read through each and every one of these, and I just want to say thank you to all of you who have spilled your beautiful ideas, dope rhymes, intricate poems, or otherwise on this thread. I'm honestly blessed to have been able to read all of the amazing concepts you've all put into your poetry. Fuck yeah


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

I awoke to the broken sound of my own vocals choking on a breath that was toxic and I hoped that I didn't get sick with shivers, a tiny little sliver of possibility my sickness wouldn't consume me eternally, but then I found a cure-all, a panacea to serve as the road to salvation to rearrange my brain cells and end the frustration and possibly spark creation. The medicine to send my disease into oblivion, set me free into blissful relief, so I can live again, well that medicine... was this thread.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

random smut

times have changed, and I do believe that's something missing
Feels strange when the truth is no one's close to listening
It's insane how much crap we spew out from our mouths,
and accept everyone else's verbal puke without a doubt
It's like, do you even pay any attention to what you're hearing?
Or just brainlessly take it as fact, without a hint of feeling
If you maybe tried to give it a little thought before you just accept it
No disrespect but your head's not connected to your neck, with
your spinal cord, like a vine that's fallen to the floor, all malformed, and you can't even tell, you're too absorbed
In the.. constant flow of propaganda that you swallow down
that hollow mound on your shoulders is nowhere to be found
Walkin around with no head, it seems like no one's listenin
Cause you only put up a fight if you have got permission
Well, shit. Welcome to the herd of sheep, 
You deserve no less than to be reserved as weak
Every time you speak, the words come out absurd and meek, 
remaining unheard by those who seek to learn and be unique
Pick up a book, and think for a second,
Look around, but first, take a good look at your reflection
does it ask a question? Or does it laugh, relentless
Before you answer that, just know
You got the right to think,
It's pointless to repeat, you gotta be distinct
But don't think 'cause of me,
We don't have to agree,
Go on and think for yourself,
and set your mind free.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

The alarm rang out, I moved sluggishly out of bed
I want to scream and shout, find a way out of my head
How long have I been trapped here? Almost thirty years
My peers never discovered all the pain, all the tears
Life hasn't been kind to me
If I took a step back in time, I'd see
So many lost ambitions as I began spiraling
but rewinding these memories gives me nothing but hindsight
Of paths I could have taken to make things feel right
but would it even feel right? I tend to ask the question
from decades of monotony that laced my depression
You can't do the same thing every single waking day,
and expect not to live jaded and full of dismay
my colorful future silently shaded to gray
an insidious lifestyle, your soul it eats away
though I say I did it for my kid, or I did it for the pay
but I knew deep down, there had to be another way
I can't remember the last time I smiled
Not even at the sight of my newborn child
Because I brought her into my world, of poverty and pollution
The money's apparent sovereignty fueled my delusions 
that happiness could not be achieved, without capital
now I've deprived my family of the love they deserve
Wishing that I held them closer
though I do think of them first
Every time I go to work, America's only disease
corroding my identity, another cog in the machine
I went to school, got a job, bought a house, got married, shed some love, but was left with the burden I carried
I followed the formula, but lost my spirit when I did the math,
now the sand trickled down to the bottom of the hourglass
yet as stressful as it is, I continue to live 
wishing that I had a smile full of love to give
But one day my daughter came to me
with open arms
and sorrow in her eyes, but hope in her heart
she told me that she saw the hurt I carried every day
she told me that it really isn't ever too late
She knew I fell down somewhere along the road
but her words carried me back to my long forgotten home
reaching out a hand, she said all I have to do is get back up
have trust in the ones that I care for and love
Because every minute I lived, she said it meant the world to her
my presence and misplaced care
and though I was hurt
the wounded are supposed to keep moving
with every step, every breath
the scars heal until only the memories are left
but they stay there to guide you
She spoke the truth, and I knew it
That in order to go you have to know where you were
because there's always a turn that leads to happiness
Once you give up the fight with yourself to live "right"
and pull yourself out of the hole, where the sun shines bright
the shadow reflected is a product of light
so I learned how to live on that night
I made a decision; I haven't wasted this life
every day is a beginning
and with that, I hugged my daughter
and walked hand in hand with her towards the sunrise

-
that's it for now! Night folks


----------



## SoCalChromium

In the old days there was a town where, at night, thieves and beggars would break into the towns peoples’ farms and steal the fresh harvested crops that the farmer worked hard to collect. The farmer would need to hire men to collect the harvested crops and go out to the sides of mountains to hide them so thieves and beggars who comes through the town at night don't steal from the farmhouses. This was a big problem for the community. So businesses started opening where farmers would pay for men to find good spots to hide the crops. So one farmer was interviewing three men to hide his crops, the WISEMAN, the SALESMAN, and the MAD MAN.


So the FARMER asked the WISEMAN: “Okay WISEMAN, tell me why I should hire you to hide my crops.” The WISEMAN responded by saying: “Well, sir, my accuracy in ensuring that your crops are well hidden is 94.9962% with a margin of error of 2% and that makes me qualified to hide your crops.”


The FARMER then said: “Okay SALESMAN, why should I _hire you_ to hide my crops?” 
“_Well, let me tell you…_” said the SALESMAN “…I got horses that haul those crops up and out of your way and take them nice and easy, you don't do any heavy lifting cause we take care of that for you, thats on us, thats our assurance! Then we bring your crops to the side of a nice strong mountain where they will wait in safety, away from those pesky thieves. Thats why you should let me hide your crops!”


The FARMER then asked: “Okay MAD MAN, now _you_ tell _me_. Why should I hire _you -_ to hide my crops?”


The MAD MAN then looked up and said: “I hide them so well, even I forget where I put them.”


----------



## ladydove

When I told you I loved you,
I did not expect to be shoved to my knees,
Scorned for caring like it was a crime.

When I told you I would stay,
I didn't realise it would make the clock stop,
You could run whilst the minutes froze.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

Linear bound to the fated destination
A mark of betrayal saving you a spot for satan
temporal manipulation, teeming with burnt out frustration
As identified lines shift time configurations
bound to a chain of events, impossible emancipation
Events that already occurred were slurred in aberration
It's just a sentence in a story, a line in a poem
a good enough eraser can surely void the seat on the throne
it was once set in stone, but prevented further with a sleight of hand
until the verdict was reduced to mere scribbles in the sand
in theory the story was merely reborn and grew clearly contorted as we neared the retelling secondhand,
paint splattered to lateral demand,
covered the words, the verse could not withstand
the festered fairy tale would receive no reprimand


----------



## infectedmushroom

*Check my fresh rhymes, yo.*

My poetry flows like Edgar Allan Poes' prose, even pros pose no threat to my unchecked intellect
Write me up a check, lyrical bank roll I'll cash your debt, reflect quick before you get snipped
I carve cadavers, calculated casuistry
Gaze upon the majesty
My aura is fantastic G

No plastic rap style travesty,
This poet spit with savagery
Authorities can't manage me 
Satan couldn't banish me

My self-esteem fluctuates like NASDAQ stocks
There's progression then recession in this mad-mans thoughts

Someone tell me i'm wrong
I'll pen another perfect song and have you put down your bong
Your buds not laced you're hearing grade-A rhymes which
Seem so out of place in a scene behind the times

I plant mental seeds for your souls good health and sustenance,
Abusing words like substances to change your point of view

There's a queue when I walk with you it's groupies and its haters
They trail behind me like a pack of hungry alligators 
I say "see you laters,"
Shoot off in the new Benz
Don't ever ask the how and why of how I make my ends.

*BANG BANG PEW PEW BRRRAPPP*


----------



## infectedmushroom

Spring whispers with her sultry voice,
A simple soothing song.

Soon sun will soak your pores, your eyes
Your soul and yes then some.

Spread colour through the ugly gray, 
Old winter wore all day
This warm blue day,
There's more to come
Soon I'll be here to stay.


----------



## lovebeams

co-dependency
sever from me
crying for my mother
so independent was i 
when she was alive
when i had someone who loved me unconditionally to push off from
i took it for granted
I see now

only a mother can do that
(love you for existing)

after she left
I was alone
for the first time in my life
and I didn't know what to do 
so I latched onto you 
because you felt alone too

now we are alone together

everything is shared

nothing to call my own
too afraid to care

fantasize about being alone 
all alone
casting my magic circle in peace
nobody interrupting
no judgement, nobody, nothing
just me

like it use to be

living with a time bomb
tip toeing around in my dreams
a dream of my own I retreat into my head
I'll keep quiet 
I'm tired of this self sentence
this story I've told myself 
how I have to suffer for taking my mother for granted
I was just a kid 
accept it 
I am so tired of the thoughts in my head 
always against myself 
how will i survive myself
I don't want to see you today but I have to live with you everyday 
I need a vacation from myself 
I'm too far in 
I can't see out
strangling me 
imprisoned by yourself
I want Out.

I thought I was an artist
I thought I had something to say 
now I realize I am everyone 
and it's all a big game 
i don't want to play 

I cannot consume enough drugs to suppress this 
cannot sleep through to forget this
to move and do and try to transcend this 
just keeps falling down on me 
drawing me to the same thing 
around and around , circling 

to be defiant 
listen to myself 
accept the lies from other as lies to themselves
don't get offended 
stop being a door mat 
stand up 
stop shutting up 
yell it from your gut 
open your mouth 
I am the same as you 
so stop acting so proud 
i know you 
you are me 
you have thoughts and feelings 
you too have an identity 
stories that you tell yourself of what you call "me"
so stop acting like your outside 
that you deserve more 
that you are better 
because you are the same
i'm just typing 
not really sure where this will get me 
I guess I'm just angry 
angry with myself for not talking to the world 
for hiding and not finding 
being locked up so tight 
afraid of being hurt when I just keep hurting myself 
i am so tired 
this is disgusting 
wasted my youth on trying to be something 
when life is but a dream


----------



## lovebeams

Death is a teacher
A lesson that ripples through everyone
Death changes the living
views shift as an actor departs the stage

death seems final
a mystery
beyond the veil of the living

never again, 
dna organized the same
Becoming something else
biological puzzle pieces
What is the self?

A tree grows
cut a branch
a daughter is born
or is it a clone?

Theseus rebuilt his ship
How many? 
is it all the same?



Radiant lady pink silk gown 
Standing in my bedroom doorway
Mother who can't touch me 

just before dawn she came
Looking in and then leaving 
what is this memory

the feeling of abandonment



What is that something you've been putting off?
The thing you've been dying to do?
The action that you just know will bring you truth

Find the courage to do it
Be who you need to be
cast aside others impressions
and ask yourself, what do you need?

Not what you want 
What you NEED


----------



## infectedmushroom

I've got tension in my back
Swelling in my head 
Ruminating on the fact that one day i'll be dead
Ruminating on the fact that all I've done and said
Will be gone a faded song a body stiff and cold as lead

I lay in bed alone
An empty space beside
I struggle to confide 
Or change my lowly tone

I am not complex
I have no evil vex
My hearts a tattered vest 
It struggles with each test

It's ugly and it's torn
It let's no others in
I fear like death intrusion
This man who's made of tin.


----------



## ForEverAfter

^nice



> I've got tension in my back
> Swelling in my head
> Ruminating on the fact that one day i'll be dead
> Ruminating on (the fact that) all I've done and said



I like this part, but I'd take out the bit in brackets.
It reminds me of Poe.

back/fact, head/dead/said, one/done = all offbeat rhymes, that flow perfectly (with the edit)
... maybe change the second ruminating, too, but I don't know what to change it to (because I'm drunk)...
... and, maybe don't change it...



> My poetry flows like Edgar Allan Poes' prose, even pros pose no threat to my unchecked intellect



edit: I just scrolled up and saw this^.


----------



## infectedmushroom

^Thanks for the feedback, FEA. Means a lot coming from you. 

I think i'll keep it the way it is though. It sounds right to me in my head and when I read it aloud as well.


----------



## ForEverAfter

I also like this:



> Spring whispers with her sultry voice,
> A simple soothing song.
> 
> Soon sun will soak your pores, your eyes
> Your soul and yes then some.



In fact, it is perfect.

...

You should consider submitting some (polished) works for online/journal publication.



> It sounds right to me in my head and when I read it aloud



I'm sure it does.
But, you're reading it how you wrote it (as opposed to how it reads).

Lyrics (and spoken word)
are written to be heard... so, it doesn't matter.

The reason I mentioned Poe, specifically, is because his work flows off the page.
There are some sophisticated rhyming schemes/structures in your work.
But, it is inconsistent. It needs a little polish. That's all I'm saying.

If you don't want to change any words (you should; kill your darlings)...
I think you can improve the flow with a few simple line breaks / punctuation.


*NSFW*: 





> I've got tension in my back
> Swelling in my head
> Ruminating on the fact that one day i'll be dead
> Ruminating on the fact that all I've done and said
> Will be gone - a faded song - a body, stiff and cold as lead



Or.



> I've got tension in my back
> Swelling in my head
> Ruminating on the fact that one day i'll be dead
> Ruminating on the fact that all I've done and said
> 
> Will be gone
> a faded song
> 
> a body
> stiff and cold as lead



These aren't great examples. Something is lost, but at least it reads better.
That line you added in your edit (which fixes the line above it) needs breaking up.

You know the cadence.
You know how it's supposed to be read.
But, nobody else does.
(Help them.)


----------



## infectedmushroom

Thanks. I wouldn't know where to begin in getting my work published though. If you had any links to online (or offline) journals you could pm me, that'd be great. 

I'm certainly willing to make changes to improve the flow. I tend to return to things I've written, even very old things, and find words or phrases I'd like to change to polish the work further.

I'm not overly attached to my darlings.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Where you can often publish depends on where you live, so PM me your location and I'll reply with some suitable local publication suggestions.


----------



## infectedmushroom

^Please clear your inbox


----------



## ForEverAfter

^Done.


----------



## Siccness909

Been gone for awhile what's up guys


----------



## infectedmushroom

Watup siccness?


----------



## infectedmushroom

Tired of these meds in me
Tired of my sober mind 
Balance is so hard to find
In imperfect creation

This evolved aberration
Which spites enlightened thought


----------



## infectedmushroom

To be without conscience 
Without care, without worry
But for self 
And for money
And for drugs 
And for sex:

If my heart truly bled, 
For all the bad I see,
Without doubt I'd be dead,
Many times over.

To be without a conscience, 
To make me feel the wrong,
To make me know the wrong,
To make me spite the wrong

To be without a conscience,
To leave my self behind
Transcend into a monstrous state where to evil I'm blind

I wish I had no conscience
I cannot lie it's true
Some days I cannot go on 
With all I have to do 

I wish I had no conscience
A lack of empathy
To be without a conscience
The only remedy.


----------



## NickelSlick

I used to rap some, produce and record and shit. Here's the start of my old west coast anthem.

I rep the west coast/
Best coast/
Maybe ladies here wear less clothes.../
Because of the heat they show more skin to beat/
The climate/
I'm in/
Lemme define it...
THE WEST COAST!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I'm back but not for long, I'll leave yall with a tune, a rhyme, a bit of a song,
Remember me back then?, I've changed but on this page still no use of a pen,
It's all in my head, at least that's what every Dr I've seen said,
"I'm seeing the dead!" I scream as I awake in my bed,
Another dose, way to close to comatose, for those who boast about tolerance and overdose ghostly know the most,
But fuck it, I've got a vodka filled bucket,
I stand, raise my hand and announce imma make a toast,
"To everyone living the day hour by hour and minute to minute, just be glad you're in it,
Every days a new one, new challenges, new sun,
Sometimes it's cloudy and it rains on your parade, but welcome the quench of thirst for earth and if it pains, don't be afraid",

Here's where it ends,Is this Goodbye? Or Hello? my foes and or friends,
The bus is coming to my stop, perhaps someday I'll be back tryna climb to the top,
Or am I back? Don't know if I'm coming or going,
I'll let yall decide, Am I still worthy of the Words Fam we had going?
I'm along for the ride, but for now im stuck in a boat fucking growing and rowing.

-HOOD


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Double post... budda- BUMP.

What's up erryone?
Been gone 6ish months.

My apologies to all who i troubled with my BS shenanigans.

Anyone wanna 8bar?

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

Heyyyyyy welcome back you. How the ell you get a six month ban? I was perma banned but let back in; lovely BL people  you take care, Hood, n good to see you back xxxx

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Eveleivibe said:


> Heyyyyyy welcome back you. How the ell you get a six month ban? I was perma banned but let back in; lovely BL people  you take care, Hood, n good to see you back xxxx
> 
> Evey



Thanks for the welcome Evey.
Basically what happened was I gave staff a really hard time.. wont really go into detail as im ashamed at myself and wasn't in a good mindstate whilst doing it so thinking back brings bad vibes, feelings, n thoughts.
All i can say is Tianeptine changes the mind. It is definitely not to be fucked with and isn't just an opiate like a lot of people say. My mind is still fucked up (though im recovering) and its been 5 months since ive taken it. I'm on suboxone again, but they're trying to figure out how to fix what tianeptine broke in my brain.. (chemicals even more unbalanced than ever, plus i have schizoaffective disorder lol.. my mind is a scary place ATM. Hopefully ill be back to normal someday).

-HOOD


----------



## Eveleivibe

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Thanks for the welcome Evey.
> Basically what happened was I gave staff a really hard time.. wont really go into detail as im ashamed at myself and wasn't in a good mindstate whilst doing it so thinking back brings bad vibes, feelings, n thoughts.
> All i can say is Tianeptine changes the mind. It is definitely not to be fucked with and isn't just an opiate like a lot of people say. My mind is still fucked up (though im recovering) and its been 5 months since ive taken it. I'm on suboxone again, but they're trying to figure out how to fix what tianeptine broke in my brain.. (chemicals even more unbalanced than ever, plus i have schizoaffective disorder lol.. my mind is a scary place ATM. Hopefully ill be back to normal someday).
> 
> -HOOD



Awh we all make mistakes n the staff are good people. I'm sure they'll be ok with you as you're sorry for it all. I remember you helping out a lot in new member intros with newbies. Soz to hear you had trouble but glad you're back on subbies n hope things get better for you. Glad to see you back, HOOD xxxx

Evey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Cold, Bold words describe my soul,
Sold, Code keys inscribed by most,
Ghostly outta the world those overdosed may boast,
But please pass the acid n grab the butter cuz my brains now toast,
Eat the carbs but not the yeast, molecules pulled apart and rearranged into a beast,
On the record I record but not to reckon, If put on a track, the beat and train be wreckin.

-HOOD (onna weird level)


----------



## infectedmushroom

There are two houses of parliament,
Dozens spent on parties,
Millions spent on ads,
Hundreds of voting centers,
Countless slurs and slanders,
One final master,
Billions of slaves.


----------



## infectedmushroom

spoken
word
is a 
good 
way
to 
communicate
abstract
ideas
whilst
appearing
avant garde.
really 
i'm 
quite 
boring.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Far from boring you are indeed, My speak like yoda infectious disease,
Learned speaking word young I did, Kid was I when the force off balanced it did,
Lightsaber to bars, rhymes to stars, landed my x-wing in a lot full of cars.
R2D2 his job was one, I FUCKING HATE STARWARS this poem is done!

LMFAO i must be on one.

-HOOD


----------



## Papaverium

They say 3 days is what it takes,
'til the pain goes away,
That's not what I say.
Day three is only the beginning,
the unmasking of the real being.
The unfolding of a new beginning,
built on layers of scarred stars.
This is who we are,
pain is embedded in our soul.
It's all we know,
all we were told.
Now here we are waiting,
for the Sun to turn from gold,
to an icy blue we all once knew.
Freezing time,
breaking minds,
shattering memories like glass.
I ask,
when will the pain go away?
It never does,
but just wait three days,
and you'll see,
it's a part of you and me.
Spare a moment of pleasure,
for a hurt of eternity.


----------



## Siccness909

Got reckless, dxm + crystal to much Cardiivascular stress...forreal


----------



## laudanum

*Gay Man's Progress*

I want to be blessed all over 
By the levitating hand.
For surely this divine rover
Is by the Lord Himself manned.

I've been patient and I've been good,
Abstaining from every temptation.
God, please take all this uncut wood!
Build a cross for my salvation!

That's right, use those fingers and thumb,
Give my trachea elation.
I've always wanted to die from
Erotic asphyxiation.


----------



## Papaverium

You think you can run?
It's easier said than done.
Tried to escape what's no longer fun,
but now I'm sitting her left to ponder,
all the corridors I've wandered,
searching for one more, 
losing track of the score.
Attacked by a familiar voice,
from way back when I made the choice,
to play a game designed to cause pain.
It's time to get away, 
but where will I stay?
What will I say?
All the halls seem to lead the same way.
Trapped with no chains, 
I'm free to be me, 
but still held back by a dreadful scream.
It's calling my name,
seeping through the walls of this opiate dream.
I mustn't be seen,
but where can I hide?
All the evil is inside,
pouring out from my guts like the ocean tide.
An entire psyche set aside,
to be eaten alive,
by a flower with a dark, beautiful power.
I have to open my eyes,
and see what I truly can be.
Then maybe I will break free,
from the dungeon paths that have only lead me,
from sheer bliss to shameful misery.~


----------



## Flower of Life

Round and round we go
When it ends nobody knows
When it began also is unknowable
Surely this is not the only universe
Let alone world with life on it
In the infinite cosmos

When it ends is all up to you
Birth and death is no small matter
Dying and being born again
In a blissful or painful or somewhere in between realm is not a game

WAKE UP AND RETURN TO THE SOURCE


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Butt grown potatoes.

The end.


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

As I age the years away
I sit, I think, to the Lord I pray
I often wonder the reasons why
So many years have just flown by
The reasons may be
So be it so
For this I may never know
Just for today, I think I'll stay
I'll pray
I have the time for n.a/a.a
If I think back over the years
The good, the bad
The tears of fears
Just for today
The fight is gone
The struggle to win
Grows very strong
When I feel low
And don't know what to do
I'll make a meeting
Maybe even two
This too shall pass
For this I know
Because the rooms have taught me so
So as I pass thru this day
I think back over yesterday
If I forget where I have been
The war will start all over again
When I first came to n.a
I knew I felt all alone
But everyone made me feel right at home
So I think that I will stay awhile
I'll sit, I'll listen
The n.a style
I have 5 minutes if you need to talk
I will not walk
Away from here
The reasons lie
Why so many years have just flown by.


----------



## Papaverium

Mentally Ill,
gotta get away from these pills
but I still keep creepin these streets,
escapin these chills,
can't skip a beat.
Gotta keep livin', 
it's me I have to save',
I can't give in to the grave,
at this stage in the game.
Make the right decision,
envision a good way,
to seize the day.
Carpe diem my friend,
this isn't the end. 
It's a long road,
and you gotta know to let the opium go.
Create room for a different flower to grow.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

^ nice.
I felt the flow of it whilst reading almost as if it were being sung to me in a rhythm.


----------



## Papaverium

HdoubleODeezy said:


> ^ nice.
> I felt the flow of it whilst reading almost as if it were being sung to me in a rhythm.



Thanks man ^^

Here's another one I just wrote, but it doesn't have much of a flow in that sense but I really like how it turned out. I particularly enjoy the last two lines.


~I used to have a place in my head for these feelings,
revealing my passions, and goals I dream of achieving,
but now it's just an empty space, 
a cold, dead, desolate place,
that craves that numb state which took them away.
Chasing something that was never there from the beginning,
an illusion, intruding, holding me back from winning.
Instead of succeeding,
I'm just feeding this phantom,
the ghost of a dragon who promises laughter and magic.
Happiness under it's warm thumb, 
it's got me pinned now, 
it caught me before I even started to run,
Once what was fun is now simply the same routine,
just trying to get away from the cold-blooded fiend.
Thought I would be the one to catch this creature,
but was I ever wrong.
This monster came at me, its power intense,
I had no defense, 
no shield or sword to combat its attacks.
I helplessly dropped to my knees and pleaded for its mercy.
"Mercy does not exist", it hissed,
and proceeded to grip my consciousness
with its fiery claws. I was in awe,
I couldn't look away from its eyes.
Enjoying the pain I deep down despise.
"You aren't real!", I scream,
as my skin began to melt from the heat.
"You're just a spirit.... a ghoul!"
I was the fool all along, being used as a tool.
Thinking this beast was weaker than me.
Why can't I see through the smoke?
It's misleading.
I can hear, see, and feel it before me,
surrounding me is its dark mysterious misery,
yet so evasive in nature,
and translucent to reality.
Is this really the ghost of a dragon I'm chasing?
Or is it the ghost of the thoughts I fear facing?~


----------



## infectedmushroom

Creeping while you sleeping aint no peeping what im laying down,
Till the morning come around illuminating paint 
Style advanced beyond your wildest dreams,
Fresh and clean,
simple mean,
 fuck your team 
I’m unibombing ted kaczynski never seen
Stalk In All black 
keepin quiet 
motherfuckers think they smooth but they lyin 
cause they actually rough
Tough and rowdy, dowdy, there aint no one around me 
a taxi rolls up 
fuck it’s the cops!
Usain bolt sprint and puff untill the piggies leave me free 
To paint your block black 
Don’t be mad youre toy youre wack 
Big ups to all the writers walking nightly through darkness
Keeping busy dodging cops and smashing steady targets


----------



## itsallenergy

I hope it's alright if I share a selection of poems... some of them I want to share because of the topic, others for feedback. I've been writing for a long time and I don't know why... I've never known why I love poetry or love writing it, and I've never been very convinced of my own talent or purpose. But, whatever 


These first two are from my "Poetics of Psychedelics" collection (and are entirely about LSD)...
---
"11:28, and a few of the moments that preceded thereafter..." 
*I.*
An update at 11:28 - Much more of dear mother Mary
And, then, sometime around, 11:
I receive my ticket–with supplication, in prostration–to everything.
500mcgs.... 500 less than the 500 more that I took before 
A Soul's prostration; Nothing at the inheritor's expense. 
Abundance is The fact of this Divine Sacrament, whose joy is in its 
Self-revelation. Leaving me, feeling me much more Lucille, I'm feeling
Some Thing of Grace: freedom from my daily imaginings.
_        I am too little Alone and, too often instead:
        Left alone with the self that loses me._

*II.*
What else—what touch, so soft and tender—could be both catalyst and cause in me of 
This unfounded capacity to feel the energetic foundations sustaining me
In this Vast unfolding... I aggrandize and compromise the many fleeting moments 'till 
The aggregate of eternity is suddenly revealed to me.
_       I have seen, it would seem, that a Wholeness exists, 
       and That an Order–underlying–reorders this chaos we live._
I see,
Drifting into the abstract ahead of me, a phantom: 
A truth transcends its tether, gives me a glimmer
_      Of worlds we've burned to ash and ember. _

*III.*
Rising from Earth, from
The ash and mud, clay and dirt... 
On its surface this desert's sand is swirling symbols to bewilder 
Even the most hardened, defensive, iconoclastic of hearts.
The stakes are higher and
Now, more than ever,
We Are That, We Are. 
_Both in joy and in sorrow, I accept and bless this quaking mess, and
Resolve to reconcile fear and love. I will participate in the squalor, and there, 
Though buried by a dawning dark, the flame will forever flicker._


---
 “alone to Alone”

_“Life is the flight from the alone to the Alone” - Plotinus
_ 

I, in full flight
from alone to Alone
and then–so swiftly– 
right
‘round.
Back again?

Aloneness. 
No,
 more!
I feel––I look—I act like a mess,
But...
Fuck! 
I am alive,
and again and at last, 
I feel.

I, a something
in the nothing
of a moment, dance.
“It is as it should be,"
I heard it say to me,
in the pouring torrents of
Atonement’s rains.

Crying clouds
over dry, cheeked earth.
 
I felt
and sometimes still feel
in my self
a dying grace.
I felt and sometimes still feel 
like a child
awake, aware, out of mind
in oneness, somewhere.


Now, who is the I 
seeing the me 
when I, Alone 
Am It,
and it: me? 



[written under the influence of LSD, then revised with LSD in mind... obscenity... and somehow this one is getting into my school's literary magazine  Hehe...)

---
The next few are actually going to be in print soon, and I'm nervous... I dislike these, but the editors selected them of all the ones I submitted, so oh well...

“A Perennial Art”

She wrote,

_ Live with enduring trust and hope._
_ Your angel will always light your way..._

I have lived and endured
Absent of trust, a Love beyond me,
As she has lived
Absent of that truth which 
Left her,
Absent me.

I have found nothing in my aloneness
That could make my emptinesses
Any less hollow, nor fill my head with
The solace of dreams that teem with 
Fruitful seeds to sow. But I do not know and,
Well,
I just don't know...

[Dirt, defeat and vulnerability. 
No, not _not_ unstable. Not yet, at least, not... 
Entirely... And she may still come back some day, 
and we.... we can still build some thing, something like a home.
_Can't we? Angel, help me..._]

A man must build his house alone and
Roughen his hands as well as his heart
Before he opens his door, before he shares his 
Bed from which will bloom the two to one,
In an ever so rare, perennial, Art.
Two completes making one whole.

--- 

“Ghosts In The Mirror”
 
A silhouette beckons me,
its flashing shadows strobe 
memories vividly into the mirror, 
to revisit, to reenter.
 To touch once more for what was, 
to reach for what could have been.

In the mirror I see
memories, dreams, and reflections 
and ghosts of who I used to be.


---
“Awaking Noiseless”


Lights turn off and mind turns on,
and I am cast into an inner-dusk,
the dim of the unconscious,
where narrow streets split
the rows of bourgeois houses.


 Then in ephemeral pace, I follow the way– 
knowing the steps, its steeps and slopes–
I arrive at a house that is familiar, hollow 
and withering in recollection.

 What had she said? I had not heard._ I never will._
 
_ Every voice __dissipates,__ and grows faint
until–like the ruins that enshroud it–is in its final years 
condemned, and then neither seen nor heard from ever again._

I awake, with
nerves trembling in demolition, and
my hands held, gently
against my throat.


----------



## Papaverium

(This one is kinda really personal, but I feel I needed to put it in poetic form and put it out there. I need to be comfortable with who I am, and know that there is nothing wrong with me for being the individual I am. I can't change it, and I don't want to)

No, I don't enjoy sex,
No, it's not because I haven't had "good sex".
No, it's not because I haven't found the "right person".
I'm not even looking in the first place.


Yes, I've experimented with the same gender.
Yes, I still found it awkward.
Yes, I have willingly partaken in actions that made me feel uncomfortable afterwards.
It's not considered rape, it was my own choice after all.


I hate getting hit on,
I despise the sound of kissing,
I do sometimes enjoy hugging,
and I'm very, very picky on cuddling.
I'm also an expert at making things really awkward.


No, I'm not bisexual,
pansexual,
homosexual,
or even heterosexual.
I believe they call it "asexual",
and if you still don't understand, it's okay.


It took me 23 years to understand it myself, 
and I still struggle to do so.
I cannot control how I process an experience.
I just try to be comfortable with who I am,
and you should feel the same way about yourself.


No matter which direction the pendulum swings,
we are all a part of this journey in time.


----------



## infectedmushroom

IAE, I like your last two poems particularly. I find your other work very enjoyable to read in terms of flow and prose but I don't understand it (could be because I have pretty bad brain fog from benzo wd, though.) Papa, nice as well, I like pieces which are raw and honest.


----------



## itsallenergy

Thanks infected! Yep, a lot of my stuff can be a bit of a riddle. Good luck with the brain fog. I've been on benzos for a long, long time. You can make it through.


----------



## Papaverium

Thanks ^^
(Just wrote another one.. less depressing.)

Steppin' right through an open door,
a new time to explore,
an old land that lost its light.
Shinin', guidin' the way with my own insight.
Deep thoughts about life. 
Why is day, divided from night?
What is wrong divided by right?
Look into the three eyes you've been provided.
Open your mind and decide,
pick a side,
join the ride.
There's so many different colours between black and white.
Blue, orange, yellow, green,
what does it all mean?
is it a dream, of a dream, of a dream...?
DMT hittin' the scene with some sacred geometry,
mathematical divinity, 
sequences of synergy,
the mappings of this universe,
and everything that creates you,
and me.
So just breathe.
I gotta read between the lines,
reveal what is deep inside,
connect with everything I try to hide,
instead of thinking I'm protecting the depths of my mind,
when really it's slowly infecting each section,
not leaving a good impression,
numbing the message,
freezing the core with bad intentions.
Cold, dark, barren, and desolate,
I am my own arch nemesis,
and in the same instance,
my own best friend from a distance.
My own witness and cause to the infliction.
Just pause for a minute,
remember that time is infinite,
but your life on this earth will eventually diminish,
and dissolve as the spiral progresses and evolves.
There are no puzzles to solve.
Every piece lands where it is meant to fall.
So listen to your spirit when it calls,
don't fear it, 
go near it,
become one with it,
and be done with all the pollution and toxic emissions.
Watch the void illuminate from black,
when a white flash refracts,
exposing that rainbow I once had.
Giving heat,
giving light,
giving another chance to sustain life.
A perfect balance of day and night,
wrong and right.
It seems I finally know what it all means.
To be alive. ~~~


----------



## Papaverium

Magickal Moonday,
spilling the reflection of Sunday's echo,
across a soon to be Mars-red morning of a Tuesday.
Mercury to follow with a bold, hot demand,
for the kiss of her evening love, Jupiter;
distant but loyal to his hump-day queen.
Swinging across space in a mystical state,
Venus carves her way through Thursday's stormy seas,
to mark her place as a Friday beauty.
Living for the weekend, she dances with Saturn's rings,
as she sings the enchanted song of the Seven Day Week.
Starting with that familiar echo of the Sun,
which pierced the skies, introducing light,
while bringing life, love, and perpetual day&night. ~ ☼~


----------



## Kl519

I finally realized it all
With no facts to even recall
No one told me a damn fuckin' thing
I laid for hours simply just thinking
Then I realized people's reactions
And also certain factions
Nowadays, I don't know too many
So obviously it couldn't be just any
It will be verified by later today
Whether it's certain what I'm about to say
Everything I realized during this night
Only occurred just from tonight
The identities were hidden very well
But somehow, I could tell
I waited, and thankfully I study words
It allowed me to see what I heard
From my analysis a long time coming
Now I see why people are running
Don't want to admit that I became aware
Of everything happening that was unfair
Not just myself, because I actually care
Wondering who exactly was there
Now I know for sure, no one can hide
Who they are, because I feel it inside
Not only that, but from the subtle things
I would notice, be patient, with everything
Until it all builds up as the percentages rise
Now my innocence became my prize
I was fooled and told lies
But it's okay, because now I know
Exactly how to proceed with this show

Edited.


----------



## JahSEEuS

A little something I put together just now waiting for a customer.  Just trying to get back into writing and everything you guys put out there in this thread lately has been very inspiring.  This barely makes sense but I'm just trying to force myself to actually put some thoughts down, because there was a time where I was quite capable of expressing with words, some part of me I shut down about a year or two ago.  

Saving time.
A useless endeavor
when spending's no crime.

There's no more forever.
Trying to break the bond,
on the chains of clever

minds.  Mined and conned,
Information lost and gained.
The things of which we were so fond.

Fought and Feigned
our interest in love!
It's just how we were trained.

Attempting to see from above
the true nature of our walls & towers.
Somehow I stay stuck in the cove

The place that was All Ours
Sitting deathly still
Through all my unspent hours.


----------



## Troubadour

In one town there lives two old oak trees; both have elephant ears that have grown all the way up the trunks. 

The difference between us is the side upon which we stood on the fault line. We were both there, but once I saw that line in the sand, and remembered it shook the earth, I said, "I will fall if I stay here." You thought the fault line would become a mountain that gave you the high ground. But you didn't understand the terrible violence the earth must undergo to become a mountain.


----------



## jmpw

*Love*

I write a lot, so I decided to divide my poems into categories.  This post will cover love, unrequital, and heartbreak.

-------------------------

A broken sigh
falls like leaves
from her head hung heavy,
and in her eyes,
the injured gaze

of beauty misunderstood;

When tomorrow comes,
she’ll not be the same,
for her lungs will have heaved
with the defective breath
of a shattered heart.

-------------------------

I never claimed to be perfect,
and yet she wished it so.

An unspoken promise
to which I never agreed;

And now she knows
that unrequited part of me
that took a lifetime to overcome;

And now she sees
with eyes wide open
that I chose to return;

An unspoken promise to her,
now realized:

I never claimed to be perfect,
and now she knows it’s true.

-------------------------

How I rue the siren’s call;
She treads within these muddy waters;
The morning star shines above;
Torrential love,
won’t you ease my mind
and carry me under?

From city streets
and wicked deeds
this heart was forged;
An emptiness like no other.

O woe is me,
tonight the voices
infect my mind
and strip bare
an ego so carefully crafted.

There is no respite
from your serpentine allure;
The two sides of your mouth
have worn thin enough for me to see:
Wanting you is like a disease
and my body has grown weak.

-------------------------

Along the flume, my ghosts coalesce;

Feeding the soul of another lover;

Little does she know, 
forever was never my intent;

As certain as the days grow cold,

and the autumn harvest thins,

the drumming within my chest
will slow and one day cease;

There is nothing to be undone
until my final breath
has passed.

-------------------------

These collections of moments,
we’ll call them memories,
I’ll carry in my head
for the sake of you,
for the sake of me;

For the truth of consequence
is a damned shame, you’ll see,
when tomorrow fades away,
for the sake of you,
for the sake of me.

-------------------------

All works c2015-2016 Jacob Michael Peter Welch


----------



## jmpw

*Social*

I write a lot, so I decided to divide my poems into categories. This post will cover social issues, history, and basic philosophy.

-------------------------

Minutes,
hours,
even days;
Structured,
subjects
by another name;
The memetic tempo,
the lion’s gaze;
A slow dance
down
a filthy drain.

-------------------------

Bills to pay,
sheep to the shears;

Black lungs mired
in the mountain’s vice;

A grim scythe swings

o'er the forsaken harvest
o’ fools too early taken;

You will ne'er be forgotten;

For it is your bones
upon which we tread;

And credit
for your graves
which made men great:

We'er in union blues
or shades o’ grey.

-------------------------

Whispers in my ear;

The dead wish to live again.

A soft strumming
of worn out strings;

The dead hope to rise.

From coffin nails
to slow exhales,
the living wane
and slowly fail.

I tie my knots,
I lift my sails;

The dead setting off again.

From Roanoke
to Jamestown’s walls,
the sea consumes another soul;

And I’m settling down
on this foreign shore
without a line
to cast back home;

The living dream
of growing old;

The dead remain, 
trapped
in rotting bones.

-------------------------

The wringing of dry hands;

Hours passed on the state’s dime;

No therapy, no kodak moments:

Save the ramblings of an unhinged jaw,

sate the violence of a senile soldier,

savor the fifteen minutes of sunlight,

real unfiltered sunlight;

Will the kids be alright,

or will they simply be?

Taking comfort in names and numbers.

-------------------------

It’s a moment we few will
understand;
The moment
that truly makes a man.

A three pound pull,
a fraction of an inch of steel,
separating the ether
from the world that makes it real.

If God had a plan
would he reveal it to you?
If Lucifer’s words were right
would that make them
the truth?

If to Maitreya the wand'ring
soul must tithe,
is wisdom there for us,
or are we just grain beneath the scythe?

-------------------------

It’s humbling,
the growth of a man;
A loss of words,
the taming of ego;
All of the tomorrows
never guaranteed.

The shedding of shackles.
Real shit colored in Kool-Aid,
like city water for black teeth.

And it’s humbling,
the death of a man;
Mourning shared by those
with nothing else to carry on
except the yesterdays
never forgotten.

The shedding of tears;
Millenial mindset;
Cars as gifts and suburbia as a
black hole.

-------------------------

My dad keeps the lights on.

I love the sound of helicopters,
flying along their patrol routes:

Back and forth,
back and forth;

Sirens blaring at the edge of awareness,
I hope they aren’t coming for me:

We are calm,
you stay calm;

Rifle rounds fired in the distance,
mowing the lawn twice a week:

Back and forth,
back and forth;

My dad keeps the lights on.

-------------------------

All works c2015-2016 Jacob Michael Peter Welch


----------



## jmpw

*Personal*

I write a lot, so I decided to divide my poems into categories. This post will cover personal and emotional issues.

-------------------------

Tiny little pin pricks
loaded with black ink;
These tiny little moments
impressed in memory.

It took me millions

of tiny little pin pricks
for someone else to see,
that their tiny little story
had been written all over me.

-------------------------

As the dew drops
from a blade of grass,
dips my head
and heaves my chest.

The recycled air
o’ brethren fallen
ignites my ire,
a primal rage.

How the moments stretch
and shrink at will;
In the present only;
neither future
nor past defined.

Beneath the surface,
you will unearth
a man, made whole.

-------------------------

Presently, I await
a knock upon my door,
a rapping on my window,
a smile,
and nothing more.

I prepared 
for years,
and learned how to relate,
but as I found my voice,
you just walked away.

Was it something that I said,
or simply who I am?
Whatever the reason,
I won’t feel
like this
again.

-------------------------

I always seem to fall
into that hopeful place,
and hope clouds observation;
I become impulsive
and I become deceptive;
I say what I mean
and I am neglected:
I never know when to stop.
I never know when to stop,
it’s easier
when I let my brain
take the backseat
and put my hands on the wheel;
I say too much
and it never means enough,
but my heart bleeds for her:
I never know when to stop,
I never know when to stop.

-------------------------

You will never know me,
no,
you will never see,
no,
you will never know me,
yet,
you will always be
someone that
I left behind,
and someone that I missed,
right up until the moment
they unclenched
my balled up
fists.

-------------------------

Tonight, allow me to bear this burden;
With you;
For you;
As you need;
As you will allow.

Let this tear be shed for you;
Let this sob,
and this sigh,
and this wincing of my eyes,
grant you a single moment
in which to understand
that you will never be alone.

We are always here.

So, when the doubt
and darkness
of inevitable decay
overtake you;
In your most private moment,
simply know:

I have felt this with you.

-------------------------

c2015-2016 Jacob Michael Peter Welch


----------



## Papaverium

Come with me, I'll lead you to a world of destiny,
magical feelings and anything you wish to see.
euphoric experience is my specialty,
just wait and see what I'll do to you while you're busy thinkin' of me.
Take a taste of this beautiful waste of space, 
just a trace of what you thought you could chase.
Picture the whole vision, now just erase,
everything you thought,
made up how your mind relates to the way it talks,
I'ts not all what it seems to be once it's lost, 
you see that my presence is just another chalked up flaw.
Don't dare to say you're not aware of my face.
I take control of this place.
Just call me majesty,
I am the tragedy you never wanted to be.
But it seems that you've reasoned with the demon,
I'm screaming in laughter,
I've made you a disaster,
but you know once you slow your emotions,
I can keep 'em enclosed, hidden, but written in stone.
So you know the next time you think you're alone,
you can pull out my notes from the numbed files,
my opiate legacy.
You'll never be free from me, 
I am the king,
the queen, and their knights that you fight n the daily.
Don't think I will make it easy for you do avoid losing.
Just wait, I know everything you hate,
everything you've avoided thinking about every day,
it's insane how life seems to happen this way,
and create scars and stains that eventually cause real pain,
they never go away, so you turned to me,
the opiate dream,
the one that makes you fiend for that relief,
that brief safe place that takes away everything you hate.
A perfect state of not feeling a thing that shakes your brain.
Well it's too bad I've got you,
you chose me and I'll haunt you for eternity,
I'm not make believe like the stories seem too be,
you better watch out, cause I'l ruin you and your family,
everyone that loves you will worry, and I'll make you not care,
about their mental despair, because I'm here for only you,
I'm stuck like glue,
it's hard to explain something so hard to get through,
so don't give a damn, I am what I am,
addiction,
a trap, a pleasurable pain,
that tainted blood in your veins.
When will you change?
I don't really care, I'm here for the ride,
you're here to decay.


----------



## Papaverium

A drop of blood was all it took,
that red plume in the fluid that got me hooked.
My bitter-sweet love that taunts me with her looks,
That seductive aroma of the deception she cooks.
With a poisonous kiss that pierces my skin,
she makes me want to feel her seduction again.
Just a taste is all it takes to let her control begin.
Under the power of a poppy red lord,
I bow to her with my slow, dying corpse.
Begging for mercy from her beautiful torture,
I silently scream for help as I'm asking for more.~


----------



## Troubadour

"Coming down from your throne on high,
You died on the cross for me.
Raised up from the dead you live
To give me the victory.
O, O, Blessing, glory and honor,
Power, and might, and dominion
Be unto thee my blessed Lord.
Walking in the Spirit;
Abiding in his mercy;
In the presence of the Lord is great joy.
Walking in the Spirit;
Abiding in his mercy;
At his right hand are pleasures forevermore," (Blessing, Glory and Honor, His Word, David Morris).


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

Fire as fuck.

Commence the messages, sent to relent messy intentions
Dispensing sentences bent on selfishly inventing sentience
With due respect, I can't expect a bit of comprehension
neglect to give attention all except resent and condescension
I've reached a new dimension, diffracting liquid thoughts through prisms
A simple system exists to sublimate the vision
sans the wisdom
sans the distance
sharing hands to keep the rhythm 
peace on earth, observed further seems to reek of euphemism
when definitions simultaneously wind up vague and complicated
love expands the schism hate breached and lacerated
decimated, desiccated
originality levitated 
intoxicating minds with beauty nature always syncopated
can't find it anywhere else lest you create it yourself
relating statements of greatness to your mental health
bid thee farewell, as introspection bleeds to supernova
with inflection, I selected these words to show ya


----------



## jmpw

*Update*

Recent works.

-------------------------

Scars and burns
up and down

these *clumsy* hands;

Faded ink,
adorning flesh,
reminding me 

to heed

the creeping *decay* of:

*Beauty*.

*Immaturity*.

*Chastity*.

This eternal wasting
until we 
are nothing 
but another 

*deficiency*.

-------------------------

Catharsis doesn’t cover it;

If you only knew
half of what I went through
to reach this moment;

This exact point in time;

And now it’s passed,
I am left empty;

No woman to coddle me;

Without even peers,
I now stand.

There is no romance
in this revelation,
as even apocalypse 
would imply 
release.

For we
marked men,
there are only 
the rigid demands
of our conditioning;

Right up
to the bitter
end.

-------------------------

One cannot reason with the dead,
as the passed are but a memory.

Those days and nights spent by their side
can only be spoken in hushed tones
or jubilant outcries,
never re-lived.

It is the one thing that I have
in common with you,
without doubt.

-------------------------

She egged me on
until I was but a puddle
at her feet;

And the sad truth
is that I would have done
the very same thing.

You see, 
it’s the struggle
that haunts me;

Not the easy speech of whimsy.

The failure of words
is what draws me,

but that doesn’t translate

to flowery poetry,
or romantic gesture;

No, you see,
for me,
it’s the playing
of dark and light;

Like shadow puppets 
on an unfinished
cabin wall
on a cold winter night.

-------------------------

It’s hubris,
this incessant whine
in my head,
like a beehive set
in the center of a field
filled with tuning forks
planted right side up;

Fragile,
handle with care,
we were sold lies
of dystopian dreamscapes
and made reality
a living nightmare;

Having sex
with pieces of plastic;

Wading through fetish
and pools of dog water;

Tirelessly travelling 
these miles of snail trails.

Don’t expect me for dinner,
I’m a little bit 
busy tonight,
honey.

-------------------------

Bleary eyed;

Am I depressed
or exuberant?

Only alone
in my room
will my mind
know the difference.

-------------------------

Isolation;

It’s such a foreign concept
until it comes upon you;

Talking to yourself
just to hear a voice;

Masturbating to memories
of better lovers;

Keeping up appearances
just to avoid conflict,
discussion,
exchange;

Piping in news 
from New York,
Chicago,
LA;

It used to be so simple,
I told myself last night;

But now I look in the mirror,
and my eyes tell me otherwise.

-------------------------

c2016 Jacob Michael Peter Welch


----------



## jchris

Greetings, everyone!


----------



## Troubadour

"One fine day when the trumpets play
And the dead in Christ shall rise,
A chosen few will gather 
To proclaim Him Lord Most High.
With joyful Hallelujah
The heavenly host will sing
Every knee shall bow, 
Every tongue will shout, 
He is the King of kings!" (How Excellent Is Thy Name, Arise and Sing, David Grothe). 
"Open up your hearts and rejoice before Him,
For the LORD is your God!
Arise and sing ye children of Zion, 
For the LORD has delivered thee!" (Arise and Sing, Arise and Sing, David Grothe).

[video]https://youtu.be/0q3KE9E3AP4[/video]


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

Check it. I'm super proud of this.

Have you figured it out yet?
It's glaring, but apparently you paid no respect to the tension
Only paid the fees needed to keep you from paying attention
It's staring, flagrantly, basically blatantly
All up in your face, but you evasively got away with the latent circumvention
Intentions
masked by the paranoia
Gave up on retention, found someone to do it for ya
So he hides in your shadows, thinking through the algorithms
Of day to day conversation, cause you just can't keep the rhythm
He's the voice in your head, driving your thoughts at the speed of sound
Or driving you crazy when there's no one else around
Wishing he'd keep quiet when your nights get violent
virulently vibrant volumes violate the silence
But vocalizing your fears, you might fear retaliation
he's near, can he hear, feel the delirium, frustration?
He's cut you before, thought he would bring you to the end
abject trepidation that he might do it again
But he's nowhere near, the fog clears, did he leave for someone else?
Envy, in a frenzy, you can't find him yourself
This must be immensely unhealthy, to be mentally devoted
To a voice that, without, you find yourself missing components
Tore the covenant, the silence resonant, feel the elements as a whole
This is a testament to the decrement of your soul
He's gone
gone
isn't it profound
for all the noise he made, he left without a sound
But you feel his absence to this day, tones lost in the duet
And you still haven't figured it out yet
Your silhouette
Left shaded all the wrong tones of blue
You make the cuts yourself this time
And figure it out
He was you


----------



## Troubadour

"There are many of us here, 
Exalting the name of the Lord.
And in his name we declare
Our victory in spiritual war.
We bind the powers of the air;
By wielding the word as our sword," (One of Us, Highest Place, Bob Fitts


----------



## Troubadour

Two towns west of the place where I had witnessed two trees with elephant ears that had grown all the way up the trunk, I saw another tree with a trunk filled to the brim, and overflowing, with elephant ears.


----------



## Troubadour

In Mission, there was another tree with elephant ears--very large elephant ears--grown, not just up the trunk, but, also, very far up one of the branches. 

It was in Texas where I first encountered a bush with leaves--not uncommon, surely. But, this bush also had "flowers". Again, not uncommon, but there is a reason that the word "flowers" is in quotations. See, these particular "flowers" were composed of the very leaves of the bush. However, whereas the leaves were green, the "flowers" composed of the leaves were, instead, purple, or orange, or pink and white, depending on the variation in each bush. It was as if the leaves had decided to become flowers, huddled together, and changed their color. To top it off, in the center of their huddle they had each devoted a stamen to their cause of flowering. They're very beautiful bushes.


----------



## jmpw

*The Week In Review*

Here's my writings from the last week.  Things are starting to get too personal/self-centered, so I'm thinking it best to take a short break. 

-------------------------

I never thought 
I’d live to see
an easy woman
seeking company;

Enraptured 
by the bleating
of her hungry mates;

Captured
between the fence
and her mundane fate;

Bolstered
by the desires
of those she cannot sate;

Cold and calculating,
until she’s all alone;

And if she has not yet 
been moved to tears
by irrational fears,
or unfettered words 
spoken without trepidation;

Well then, I pity her.

-------------------------

I was born in a new port town
where the James River feeds
into the Chesapeake Bay;

In my mind
I can still see clearly
the weathered remains
of the old fort’s walls,
degrading down at the shoreline;

And to this day I still 
hold within me
the grim vantage 
over McLean’s lawn:

The imagined stench 
of gangrenous limbs;

The implied cacophony of splintering bone
and the caterwauling of men 
already doomed,

but not yet aware;

This was merely the beginning.

-------------------------

It seemed such a simple task:
graduate,
work a job,
find a wife,
have a kid,
maybe two;

And now I find myself wondering
if it’s too late to even try
to turn it all around;

I’ve got my money,
and notches on my belt;

I wouldn’t make much of a father,
but I would try my best;

And I’ll be damned if I didn’t
give every single aspect of my life
that same treatment;

So how’d I wind up here,
in a room full of hollow stares,
stale coffee
and broken smiles?

When did life get so predictable,
so boring,
so effortless?

Wake up;

Punch in;

Punch out;

Sit down;

Kick back;

Wake up;

Who decided 
that this
was how I 
was going
to spend 
the rest of my days?

-------------------------

It was my childhood,
throwing clays in the field;

Picking wild berries 
in the tall grass;

The dam’s siren,
and the deluge swallowing the bank
every hour,
like clockwork;

Listening to cattle,
grazing in the pasture, 
on the other side of the river;

Stalking the woods with a .22,
while my father staked the property lines;

So many squirrels crucified,
just to be thrown in a cooking pot;

A snake without a head,
splitting it’s body down the sides,
its final grimace,
hanging in a tree branch
over the fire;

A hunting party as a young boy,
the smell of pierced intestines,
and the crack as antler 
was separated from skull;

Catching catfish with tree grubs,
and throwing back the common carp;

Like that recurring nightmare:

In a bed with posts,
in the middle of a field,
with a blue tarp overhead,
shaking violently;

The cold nights
and exposure;

Seeking warmth around the oven;

Shitting in a bucket in the corner;

There was a baby bird
that fell from the rafters
of the new patio;

Its brain looked like creamed corn.

-------------------------

c2016 Jacob Michael Peter Welch


----------



## Troubadour

"Lord, you are my God.
You alone are my joy.
Defend me, O God," (For You Are My God, You Are My God, Jeff Hamlin).


----------



## infectedmushroom

Hi, my name is Matthew, and I'm a cynicaholic. I keep needing more and more cynicahol everyday, and my tolerance is getting out of control. 

They say if you scratch the surface of a cynicaholic, you'll find a disappointed recovering idealist. It's a stupid old adage, really - recovering idealist is  just another word for realist, really.

What i'm trying to say is, I'm an incurable drug addict. That's my main point. Actually, that's my only point.


----------



## Troubadour

Having been attached to nearly every addictive substance from my late-teens till early thirties, at which time I began praying relentlessly for Gods' help to overcome, what I say next does not come from a place of self-righteousness, or high-horseness, but love. 

Someone once noted that alcohol, and by my own extension I presume all drugs, are an 'escape from reality'(end paraphrase). Anyway, having done much soul-searching in the past four years of my cold-turkey cleanliness--Praise the LORD!--(plus I just had a revelation of this same topic while sitting on the toilet in the library), it seems to me that what it is, specifically, that some people are attempting to escape from in much of their drug use, is an incurable case of emotions.

It was once understood that to be kind, gentle, patient, humble, loving, joyful, and peaceful were good qualities for men and women, and to desire the same from others was natural(This assumption is actually the basis for what is commonly referred to as 'the golden rule'--do unto others as you would have them do unto you). Then, as time passed it became socially acceptable for men to let go of these qualities, though women could retain them(which is where the not-too-distant-past idea of these qualities as "feminine" came from...I think). But, today, in this post-modern era, those qualities are no longer good for men or women, and are deemed a weakness, and so they are repressed, disguised and hidden under many things, and for some, such as myself at one time, that includes drugs. Thank God for his mercy. Before I ever even really believed, or was saved, I just started praying relentlessly for his help, while trying to quit, and not only did I never touch another drug or alcohol, but within four months I was done with cigarettes after 15 years. And I haven't done a single bit of it since--Praise the LORD. 

It was only after that that I actually started trying to actually be a Christian--a real, genuine one. I had done some research and to me, Christianity put the most pieces of the puzzle of 'the meaning of life' together, and so I went for it. This was after two years of research into religion and philosophy to discover the "truth". The impetus of which was when my truck went over a hill at 65 miles an hour in a snowstorm, flipped 5-7 times, was crushed from both sides with all the glass broken out, but I stepped out without a scratch on me. It was a miracle by the mercy of God. Anyway, so yeah, after doing some research and prayer that actually worked(when combined with a sincere desire for change, and very little heavy-lifting), I said that little prayer where you ask Jesus to come into your heart, and, guess what? Nothing happened. I have to say, I was somewhat surprised. But I remained undeterred. I remembered that scripture in the bible where it basically teaches that you can believe, but not enough, and so I started praying hardcore and poured out my heart to God three times a day. After about two months of that, one day during my prayer-time, while my eyes were closed, and I was clean of all drugs, I saw a light dive down inside of me, like airplane coming in for it's landing. I stood up immediately. I knew I wasn't crazy, and I knew something had just happened for real. I got up from the floor and opened my bedroom door and the first thing that I saw was the tv, and on that tv there was a giant cake that filled the whole screen. And on that cake were written the words Happy Birthday, Stephan(my name is Stefan)(in Koine Greek there is no 'v' sound so they are pronounced the same in the original Greek). And I knew right then that I had been born of the Spirit, born-again, Spirit-baptized, among other names. Anyway, life became a rollercoaster for awhile, but finally I did what God was trying to tell me(this took two years from the time I had the Spirit-experience) and I began walking to Arizona to start a new life. That was on June 5, 2014, and I have made it to south Texas with the last leg of my journey set to begin at the beginning of Spring. Lord-willing and I live, I will arrive at my destination in Arizona sometime in July of 2016. It's been a great learning experience and transformational journey.


----------



## Troubadour

Until you understand that goodness(kindness, patience, gentleness, humility, mercy, joy and peace) is the highest quality of humanity, and not intelligence, you will never see the beauty of the LORD, you will never desire his love, you will never humble yourself and receive his power to be good, nor will you live forever in peace and joy with the very Son of God, and all the greatest human beings that ever lived. Singing and dancing and playing like children forever and ever and ever. Hearing all those amazing stories, first-hand, from all those humble people through whom God did amazing things. Imagine sitting around with Abel, and David, and Moses and hearing their stories from their own mouths. The stories of Jesus, Paul, Matthew, Andrew, and the apostles-- and every other person from throughout the many eons that humbled themselves and received the eternal power of righteousness--right from their own mouths. How gloriously good it is going to be; and it will never end.

Case-in-point, if all the world were good there would be no evil, nor suffering. If all the world were "smart", it would at least be as evil and destructive as it is now. If not much more.

I understand, there isn't much to see of goodness in the world these days. But there is an eternal supply of it in God, and he'll give you all you need if you seek him with all your heart.


----------



## infectedmushroom

I'm an oxygen thief, a soul whose intentions are questionable.

Aimless without volition
Apathetic without care
Hopeless without vision
My inner world is bare.

I'm addicted to escape
Schizoid my lonely state
Sexless broke and friendless
I still can't find my place.

Come close for I am scared
Stay away for I might drown
Out in space without a helmet 
Don’t spare me yours,
I’m an oxygen thief.


----------



## LandsUnknown

Life with nothing
Is better than living in a pile of shit
Without it
Everyone in society is taking it
Up the ass from a porcupine
The porcupine of all which binds
Society will see it in time
For as a world, lives we have nine
The whole world will one day dine
On the fruits of our minds
No more shackles which binds
We will all find
World peace and harmony
When we all go back to living off the land
Humanity will work together as a beautiful band
Of geniuses, architects, shamans, and without rulers of the land
Because the land isn't ours
For society puts us all behind bars
The bars of our mind
The bars of our technology
The bars of corporate slavery
We are all setting ourselves free

I feel that everything in society is artificially constructed.  I feel that in order for humanity to advance to the next era, society as we know will naturally begin to fail. Everything from the corporate and political systems will simply cease to work, and they will slowly become weaker and ultimately cease to exist entirely. In some ways, it will be similar to the middle ages....... only humanity will not enter a period of darkness.  Instead, mass enlightenment will be reached.  The system is already starting to crumble.  When this happens, people will begin to live the way that mankind has lived for countless centuries.  We will begin to live as humanity was meant to be, and the world will be a healthier place.  All this environmentally destructive technology and all this organization we supposedly have is actually holding us back, but people ignore this.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

LandsUnknown said:


> Life with nothing
> Is better than living in a pile of shit
> Without it
> Everyone in society is taking it
> Up the ass from a porcupine
> The porcupine of all which binds
> Society will see it in time
> For as a world, lives we have nine
> The whole world will one day dine
> On the fruits of our minds
> No more shackles which binds
> We will all find
> World peace and harmony
> When we all go back to living off the land
> Humanity will work together as a beautiful band
> Of geniuses, architects, shamans, and without rulers of the land
> Because the land isn't ours
> For society puts us all behind bars
> The bars of our mind
> The bars of our technology
> The bars of corporate slavery
> We are all setting ourselves free
> 
> I feel that everything in society is artificially constructed.  I feel that in order for humanity to advance to the next era, society as we know will naturally begin to fail. Everything from the corporate and political systems will simply cease to work, and they will slowly become weaker and ultimately cease to exist entirely. In some ways, it will be similar to the middle ages....... only humanity will not enter a period of darkness.  Instead, mass enlightenment will be reached.  The system is already starting to crumble.  When this happens, people will begin to live the way that mankind has lived for countless centuries.  We will begin to live as humanity was meant to be, and the world will be a healthier place.  All this environmentally destructive technology and all this organization we supposedly have is actually holding us back, but people ignore this.



A very audacious idea, I appreciate it a lot. I have also felt this way at times. YOU for president haha


----------



## Troubadour

The Bible-tabs that I recently attached to my Bible in order to get to the books more quickly included a tab for a 'Life' verse. I chose Psalm 40:8-- "I delight to do thy will, O my God; yea, thy law is within my heart."

Which is a prophecy of Jesus 1,000 years before he lived. But, having his Spirit as I do now, he is making me as such, and it is beautiful, peaceful, joyful.


----------



## Siccness909

Eternally Experiencing Darkness Audio Psychopathically Alcohol Derlious Fearing It,  Verbalized Marksman Sadomasochistic Certified Belligerence Letting Burners Fly, Uncharacteristic Properties Perceived Addictive Tendencies Envisioned Intellect Sniping Distant Like Socrates Breathe Lyrically, The Alphabetical Massacre Self Destruct Electrically Pulsate Tentacles Destroying Like Fractures, Krystalized Fortress Assasinating MCs Hysterically Morbid Pencil Petrifys The Conceived Like Ovaries Surgically Operating Openly Vocally Overcome Prosperity


----------



## Troubadour

"I will rejoice in you my Lord.
I'll joy in the God of my salvation.
I will rejoice in you my Lord.
My God, my strength, and my song," (Yet Will I Praise Thee, My Refuge, Kent Henry).


----------



## Troubadour

I was thinking, and I could be wrong about this, but it seems to me that, once Christ returns, raptures the remnant, and wrecks this world(something about 'rolling it up like a scroll, elements melting and dissolving'), then, those that have the power of eternal life given by the grace of Jesus Christ to those that humble themselves before the LORD God Almighty will, and this is the amazing part, watch as Christ creates the new heavens and the new earth(think about that, what a big wow), in which only righteousness(love, peace, joy, gentleness, kindness, humility, and other good stuff)dwells.


----------



## Troubadour

"O mighty cross, my soul's release.
The stripes he bore have brought me peace.
His sacrifice on Calvary has made the mighty cross
The tree of life to me," (O Mighty Cross, Firm Foundation, John Chisum).


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

Troubadour, absolutely no disrespect to your beliefs, but please stick to the topic at hand, which is poetry (and rap), not religious beliefs. If your poems have religious themes, or facets, that's completely fine, but please don't cause others posts to not be seen by spamming a good thread with irrelevant stuff.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

Some crap bars 

Flow so fire, melt the polar ice caps
Listen to my voice and get caught in my mind trap
Scramble your brain lyrically, fearless, empirically sound,
nearly a god, reaping the souls that are near me, Astounding
With the pen and paper, I cause the great philosophers to ponder
Frankly divine, crafted this rhyme like Frankenstein's monster
What have I done? Aside from find peasants to conquer
As the zombies wander, my mind is honestly fonder of sovereignty over yonder as the beat softens till it goes sinister, somber
I heard the bell, 
Words not deserved in this mortal realm,
If time will tell, I'd stop the snitch by casting a spell
Frozen in moments when my bars go deeper than the ocean 
coastin on foes that have the notion, their flow don't sound like a rodent
The quotient of this corrosion led to your endless devotion, and how-
cause I'm overthrowin thrones, know I'm the real heir to the crown
I rap creative, frustrated, and you sayin you hate it
Cause your skills are the same as if you copied, cut and pasted
I rhyme so sick, CDC claimin they need to vaccinate it
Aiming to intoxicate the world, I think I gotta stay patient
Cause as of now, it's complicated cause I'm my own mental patient


----------



## Troubadour

I was under the impression that this was the "ANYTHING" Thread.

Also, I appreciate the kind consideration that you used to communicate.


----------



## Troubadour

Well, on second  thought, after seeing that you are the op, and therefore your intent of the word "ANYTHING" must not extend to prose, or observations, I will stop.(Previously, before discovering that you were the op, I was operating on the assumption that the op's intent of "anything" took the widest sense of the word.)

I apologize for any offense or confusion I may have caused.


----------



## Siccness909

Sorry when I get to Spun my rhyme scheme misses and breaks out of nowhere during the writing session Lol^°^


----------



## Papaverium

A few hours used to take away the pain, all the emotions you feel. Even the pleasant ones, make everything neutral, like nothing exists, you don't even exist. Then take that black void and add some colour, some memories, some hopes and dreams. Add the things you've done and wished you've seen. Fill in all the space, light up the room, keep going, it's going, to...... explode!.... Everything is lost, memories and dreams burned to ash, wasted, another use of destruction's love, enchantingly cursing. Yet another world gone. Yet another taken over, invaded by this parasite that multiplies when I try to tell it that I'm right. It holds me still, and tells me it's chill, it's all good we can share the same brain, but this guy is freakin' me out! Every day he screams and shouts that he wants more, more, more! What's the score gonna be? When this monster completely engulfs me and feeds off those ashes of my burnt hopes and dreams, and everything that I like....and love, yeah maybe I do love things, that's right tough guy! They say love will overcome all war, I know you want to prove that wrong and have me tied here wondering why I can't feel emotions the way most other people do.. It's because of you. You destroyed me, from the inside, slowly out, an infestation of thoughts I hated. A putrid beast with my face painted right on it. I know you aren't me, and we'll see. I'll defeat your evil teases and greed. Fuck you, you're nothing but a tick, a leech, right in my bloodstream. You're combined, entwined with my DNA, it's so hard to stay away from you. You said we were stuck like glue, best friends forever through all our endeavours and adventures. I should have known you to be so clever. But it's time to step down. I'm the owner of this situation and every action in it. You have no control over my actions.... but every time I seem to say that, you laugh and we look back to all the burnt ashes of what was and could'vs. It really makes me sad, super sad that we had such great times that I have to try hard to think aren't that bad because you know, things could have been worse..... things could have been a lot worse. I suppose you're my curse, and I've gotta learn to love ya, but if you're gonna be my curse teach me what it is to truly love. You hide me from the outside, always staying sheltered in. It's comfortable staying where everything is familiar and that's why we've known eachother for so long.. It's always been this way. I'm afraid we have to part ways though, my friend............my friend. How can I leave you if you are my friend? Don't do this to me I know this is one of your tactics to make me stay alongside your sleazy part of my psyche. I know you're here for lifee, but I gotta fight for what I think is right. Even though I don't necessarily believe in right or wrong, your presence just makes me unwell, sick, emotionally and physically which must mean somthing, it can't be a joke. You masquerade has fooled me one too many times and I really feel it's time for you to die.. Die, you wormy motherfucker... die.


----------



## jmpw

I took a week off and then started up again.

-------------------------

We were never chosen,
and yet,
like cracks in the cement,
sprouted;

In the interim.

-------------------------

In the moments,
between moments;

Where time ceases to exist;

Even drawing
a single breath
becomes an epic occasion;

A relative slowing
of the heart's beat
reverberating 
through fingertips;

Coursing back through and into
the engine of existence;

The thoracic cavity;

Oxygenated and re-distributed,
entirely un-aided,
and yet completely dependant
upon mind
evolved 
from body.

-------------------------

Street sweepers
followed by garbage trucks;
Spick and span.

-------------------------

There was a moment,
when it hit me;

The sheer form that I had become;

Neither demon,
nor monster;

Neither hero,
nor liege

I had simply come to be,
like every other living thing:

An organism;

A brand new colony;

And mind was granted its domain,
and body allowed its sovereign right,
and I was no longer two parts;

I was no longer incomplete;

For to live without as within,
and above as below,
granted me
democracy.

-------------------------

The settler's rite:
"As slaves we pined!"

A land worked o'er,
and under the ground;

These men made callous
o'er a fertile plot;

“‘Twas not our fault!”
Exclaimed as chaff;

Like valleys o'errun
by the sierra’s flood

Bellies full of rotgut;
Pockets lined with lead;

The best dogs run rampant,
without masters left to heed;

Throngs of men hardly differ,
if only in taunt and tease.

-------------------------

Finding friendly words to say:
Conversation and small talk;

You never know just what you have,
until you know just what you've lost;

There were days I broke my back 
by standing up too tall;

And nights alone in contemplation 
of the coming fall.

-------------------------

Love is not
an achievement;

Nor potent
ejaculation;

It is not the passion
on another’s lips; 

Nor the searing gaze
from a seductive mate; 

It is the soft embrace
of a bedsheet,
on a cool autumn evening;

Shedding tears,
alone,
into a pillow;

Hoping that one day
someday
will be
tomorrow.

------------------------

c2016 Jacob Michael Peter Welch


----------



## Smoky

Did you write this? ^ Very moving either way. Good writing, much talent.


----------



## Znegative

*Cosmically Alone Under a Western Sky*

_White lights are blinding, 
under a western sky,
pants ripped in all the wrong places,
shoe laces long gone,
because I needed a tie.

screams can be heard, echoing in my head,
through a concrete jungle unknown.
imagined or true, I thought I knew the voice,
and so I stopped to care,
cash enters my hand, it's been a while.

Across the street I watch Simian beasts,
Crawl slowly up the rubbery backs of their slave-children,
Sweat drips.
Fire erupts into flame on their pink hides.
Like paper, they crumple and fall into themselves,
Blackened and billowing in smoke.

crude card board,
piss stained concrete,
wrappers and half eaten granola bars,
'lik ma pussy' is scrawled on the wall;
I grimace at  the tastelessness of it all.
It's spelled 'L I C K', moron.

paper falling out from windows,
paper falling from an eastern sky,
Concrete giants bursting into flame, 
crumble to the ground.

people falling, giants falling,
it's a horrible thing when you're 12.
It's a horrible thing when you're 27 too.
Now that you see how the world really bleeds for you.

I carry my cross for all the cars to see,
blood drips from my stigma,
and from both sides of my groin scar tissue thickened,
and conjoined,
into a single intertwined rope of calcified tissue,
that ran up and up and up,
choking a blackened heart.
suffocating blackened lungs.

break dust,
nose crust
strike a match,
watch me burst into flames. 
eye whoring the drivers.

cosmically alone,
under a freeway,
under a western sky.

They eye fuck the hell out of that light,
red, red, red, red, red,
5,
4,
3,
2,
1,
GREEN 
colored relief,
but not for me.
Never for me.
I'm color blind anyway.

I carry my sign for thousands to see,
I carry a cross for a million to ignore.
Spray me with water,
feed my flames.
I crucify myself every god damned day,
just so I can sin again, and again and again._​
If anyone can help me make this better it'd be cool, I have a kind of mild dyslexia and my grammar isn't very good in general, but I like to give my hand at writing every once in a while since I love to read so much.


----------



## Papaverium

Take away the agony with a pin-point tragedy,
aimed directly for the blood I bleed,
feeding off of my hedonistic greed.
It's draining me,
enslaving me,
I can't seem to escape the ever-so lovely dream,
I've been deemed to repeat for eternity.
Ripping the skin for a slight sin,
artificial happiness comes within.
Swimming in the sea of a tainted bloodstream,
I fight to be free from a river that's planning to drown me.~


----------



## maggells

Justification

These are the things of which we do not speak,
those heavy, disheartened masses that sit behind your eyes,
tug at the corners of my smile.
They are the words we do not say,
the lonely syllables that are relegated to that dark, 
unconquered part of our consciousness.

These are the endearments we do not share,
lost in years of empty sentences,
vacant embraces.
They are the promises we do not keep,
never meant in the first place,
too late to take back now.

These are the memories on which we do not linger,
stopped making altogether,
forgot to sentimentalize.
They are the feelings we no longer have,
packed away in narrow boxes,
left to gather dust in the unbreachable space between us.

These are the times we realize it wasn't worth it,
can't ever be salvaged,
nothing left for which to stay.

Yet still we remain,
clawing at each other to find them again, 
and knowing that we never will.


----------



## isetpeopleonfire

You guys have bars on bars on subsequent bars. Awesome. 

Thing I wrote at school 
-
ancestry, ascending from ashes of ample apathy
asymmetric symptomatic situations assessed to be
unassessable, unattainable through means
justified to an end by methods that some deemed
contemptible, preventable by expending the cavalry
says the general who sees no person in a casualty
chemical warfare, take lives but lose none of your own
corrosion coexists with this corruption as a whole
Kill without bloodshed, no forensic on the soul
Clandestine coalitions portray impressions of control
clothed in cloaks of superstition, as the conspiracy unfolds
Held captive to watch the cataclysm
cadavers turn to apparitions
anarchist metabolism
breaking down, processed attrition
barbaric philosophies lie in tandem with the pacifism
peacemakers stay violent
hoping to silence the resistance
as if everything could settle down 
after what transpired in the distance
as if existence
is nothing but mere algorithms
and your hopes and dreams
are boiled down to puppetry and animism
As if
And so we keep relationships at bay and redistribute all our trust
But if you listen close, you can hear society decay to dust.


----------



## maggells

^ Great use of rhythm. I could almost hear it being read aloud and really enjoyed the cadence. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jmpw

So far, it's been a productive year.

-------------------------

In the chieftain’s arsenal,
quivered, the tribal chant:

Ownership of resource amounts
to the very ownership of man;

Dominion awarded by violence
is harsh as a lone rifle’s crack;

To the victor goes the spoils,
upon the people’s backs.

-------------------------

It’s easy to romanticize,
to fantasize,
to intimate;

But to demonstrate;

To be the one
out on that limb,
testing;

Spitting into the source,
just to see
if electricity flows upstream;

Oh;

Now that’s a different story;

Because, you see:

It’s easy to romanticize,
to fantasize,
to intimate;

Until the details become too intimate…

-------------------------

I am already dead;

And in this knowledge,
I find my peace:

This is, without a shred of doubt,
the only truth I will ever know;

The mere presence
of my perception,
being observed
by my own ego,
on a linear timeline
is all the evidence
I will ever need.

-------------------------

The very nature 
of the passion I feel
is ephemeral,
fleeting;

A translucent longing;

Like watching a silhouette
through frosted glass;

Never satisfied
by a single being,
only those aspects of every person
for which I have ever felt affection;

What a sick interpretation
of romance this must be;

For as soon as I admit 
to myself
the one that I adore,
the desire has already passed.

-------------------------

I will never get married,
I will never have kids,
I will never find a companion,
and I won’t have many friends;

I’ll be a bit unhappy,
But lie most of the time;
I guess that’s just what life is like
when you learn to cross the line;

I’ll always be a stranger
stuck in an unknown land;
I’ll often be dishonest
in matters signed by hand;

I’ll be all around you
and it won’t be very pretty,
but if you know for what you’re looking,
then it won’t be quite so shitty.

-------------------------

Stains and scars;

A lifetime lived in the dark;

These four walls holding me up,
holding me in;

The shutter closed;

Another smile captured
and kept for the stores,
of a lonely heart;

Projections;

Upon  the smokescreen,
dissipating;

Molecules
unbound and recycled:

Again and again.

-------------------------

Pushing you away
was all that I could do
to save you;

I’d be lying if I said
that there were nights
I did not regret

the last words shared,

but it comforts me
to know that we
are both better off,

in spite of pain
and misplaced wrath;

The lover scorned,
now the lover past;

Drink with me
from this cup of tears;

The last words shared,

forgotten,

over these long years.

-------------------------

The older that I get,
the easier it is to see:

Wherever I lay my head
is where you lay with me.

-------------------------

c2016 Jacob Michael Peter Welch​


----------



## Troubadour

Playing with our love 
Like petals on a plucked flower
I'm the nothing of everything
I'll do well to keep that in mind
Twisting our bonds 
Like stems on a fallen apple
Every second counts 
When all you have is time


----------



## empathicgirl

Your new girl friend called today,
she wanted me to tell her why I didn't stay.
I asked if she was in love with you first,
If so, I wouldn't  tell the worst.

I told her to run as fast as she could,
and never look back for he's no good.
He is the devil in disguise,
as he was my great demise.

He stole my identity, I was no longer myself.
I lost my sanity, my mind wasn't itself.
He controlled everything I said or did,
He expected me to financially support him like my kid.

But he couldn't control what I ate,
In spite of him I lost too much weight.
I appeared deathly sick and I most certainly was,
My mind, body, and soul were all a bust.

I convinced myself he loved me, instead it was hate.
Before I knew it, it was far too late.
He robbed my spirit, sucked it dry,
all I could do was run and hide.

I lost everything, family and home,
even my kids,I was left to roam.
I tried so many times to find an escape,
because then, it wasn't just him I learned to hate.

He called me crazy, and I certainly was,
I became somebody even I couldn't trust.
I pulled the trigger, wow was it loud,
I was above my body floating on a cloud. 

If not for him, I would still be alive,
I did escape him but it cost my life.
She called me from beyond the grave,
I pleaded with her to run the other way.
For if you don't this is your fate.
Hurry now, before it's too late.


----------



## Troubadour

Building a nest of broken twigs--
Quell these ruffled feathers to rest.
Stones become children in the morning--
Children become flowers, fruit and bread.

The LORD told me that he has just healed me of diabetes. Praise his loving and gracious name!


----------



## Speed King

Amen Troubadour. He healed the cancer I had. Praise God. I agree with you.


----------



## Speed King

Wish I had some DXM, all I got is PCP, wanted to get some THC all I got was LSD, oh waa, poor me.


----------



## infectedmushroom

This is the hardest poem, that I've ever had to pen;
To get one word wrong,
Would be to kill a mockingbirds song.

I could compare thee to a summers day;
But you're more,
You're my night,
You're my dusk,
You're my way.

To say I _need_ you seems quite petty,
As if I wasn't ready, 
To let you be, 
To set you free, 
If that's the way it's supposed to be.

For you my lovely mockingbird,
I can but only try;
To not hurt you on purpose,
Nor neglect 
Or make you worthless.

For when you are happy,
Then so am I.
To give love and receive it is all I want until I die.


----------



## Troubadour

This is the difference
Between being a lawyer and a witness
The latter simply speaks his story
The former gainsays for personal glory



Speed King said:


> Amen Troubadour. He healed the cancer I had. Praise God. I agree with you.



All it took was a year-and-a-half of faithfully following the Spirit. I remember only a couple of years ago I thought I had diabetes. I never really looked into it. And then I get this revelation and realize that I don't desire sweets anymore, nor do I drink as much water or urinate frequently. Apparently I have had it most of my life and never knew, though I began to think so a couple of years ago. But, yeah, it's pretty awesome. A couple months back the LORD told me that he had healed me of some brain problems that I was even less aware of, having never even guessed it. But there were no tangible effects so it was kind of a question for me whether I was accurately interpreting the revelation of the LORD. However, here, there are real changes and it's just so amazing. Even having been baptized by the Spirit, it can still be incomprehensible that this is reality, and that he is God, and that I will live forever. But, that's actually consistent with the nature of reality that God reveals in his word: he and his power and wisdom are beyond our comprehension. So, yeah, this stuff is still mind-blowing, even for me.


----------



## Speed King

Amen. I think I'm going to mention the diabetics thing to my doctor also. Amen


----------



## jmpw

I'm putting together a book and it's been taking up all my time.  

-------------------------

Black coffee;
Black cloth;
Ashes to ashes,
upon the wings of a moth;

If to each was given
the very same breadth,
then why am I now
the only one left?

-------------------------

There were nights:

Alone;

Times through which you will never pass;

During whence my clamour was lowered to a moderate whimper,
and your eyes more oily than even the stone could glisten;

Then, as lucidity began to set in,
and resolution, sharpen;

Vile moments emerged
from the clockwork of gods;

Passion encased within
each and every one;

Transmuted and extinguished,
under it’s own cold, dead weight;

The conductor,
a mere firing of neuron;

Freshly dead in a grave I sure as hell didn’t dig!

Perchance revived,
simulated, 
emulated, 
or purged at the whim of more enlightened men?

-------------------------

I close my eyes
and see within:

A globe of blue 
and speckled green;

drenched in satin,
crimson hue:

In droplets,
as rose petals,
pooled upon 

an obsidian
foundation.

-------------------------

If there were more
for man to do,
would he even
understand?

The goal of life,
a golden egg,
lain and naught
for human hands;

so fit to rule,
we find the eyes
devoid of life,
a tarnished soul;

and grimly now,
the man in grey,
juggling skulls
on glowing coals.

-------------------------


Sometimes,
I wonder if you ever think of me;

If you ever drink alone,
and wish I was there to keep you company;

because God knows we’re both getting older,
and more stubborn by the day;

and well, I sure as hell am not happy
sleeping alone every night;

but I won’t pretend to believe 
that your bed is ever empty;

I will never be your fool;

nor will I play the Hades
to your Persephone;

for though I may appear ignorant of low hanging fruit,

For though I may 
lament low hanging fruit,
I refuse to waste my effort
on that which cannot be attained.
Sometimes,
I wonder if you ever think of me;

If you ever drink alone,
and wish I was there to keep you company;

because God knows we’re both getting older,
and more stubborn by the day;

and well, I sure as hell am not happy
sleeping alone every night;

but I won’t pretend to believe 
that your bed is ever empty;

I will never be your fool;

nor will I play the Hades
to your Persephone;

for though I may appear ignorant of low hanging fruit,

For though I may 
lament low hanging fruit,
I refuse to waste my effort
on that which cannot be attained.

-------------------------

On spring’s cusp,
by the water’s edge,
sand meets the sea foam
once again;

Darkness consumes the slow ebb;

I court the night
and play with her
like clay in my hands;

Striking a balance;

I tread with death;

Yet another heart
caught in the undertow.

-------------------------

Ownership, a rusty blade;

Occam’s razor cuts both ways;

In the trenches now,
light trickles in;

Illuminating slow breath;

Waiting for sunrise:

At rock bottom, we will meet.

-------------------------

An aphotic breeze crossed the great divide:

New efforts shot into thin air;

Under the moon
nearly full,
passed a single tear;

In a moment;

Between
black and white.

-------------------------

Winter’s requiem:

A solemn note, frozen solid;

As the crow flies,
straight through the eye of a needle;

So do these gossamer threads
hold up
walls of stone.

-------------------------

It consumes me:

This productive dis-ease;

Some call it passion,
others, inspired work;

I call it creating one man’s own canon;

A revisionist history,
where dreams meet reality:

Falling asleep mid sentence.

-------------------------

Beneath the blue sky;

A trick of light, 
captured and reflected,
like the glistening 
of a sociopath’s smile;

An entire planet so woefully alone;

Empathy as a simulation;

Existing 
for a singular 
purpose;

Reaching out into the void:

An entire species so hopelessly devoted
to finding anything more
than what 
we have become.

-------------------------

I never really thought it would come to this,
I mean sure,
I had an idea of how my life would turn out;

I was well aware that loneliness was an inevitability;

But, I guess I didn’t quite understand
how far down the rabbit hole
the depth of longing could go;

I assumed,
like everyone else,
that one day
everything would change.

-------------------------

The perilous foray into another heart,
interchange as yet unseen:

Unique moments share by individual beings;

And for all the constructs,
even outright lies;

Two bodies shall remain so,
united by a single mind;

Until one day,
one half can no longer return;

And even the most eloquent words fail to describe:

A tether unbound.

-------------------------

c2016 Jacob Michael Peter Welch


----------



## Troubadour

If you put the cry in Christ, he'll add the st. to your cry.


----------



## sigmond

valleys plentiful, 

green silhouette,

life imprisoned,

final sunset...

-_ or something like that _- 

 BUMP


----------



## QuE-dAwEiRd1

I played you,I betrayed you.yet you were always near by,comforted me when I cried.
We had great times,actually the best at night you'd peacefully put me to rest.when we partied you were number one,just select you and instant fun.my heart got broken you were there,I studied hard you cared.when the storm came you'd take away my thoughts and fears just hypnotised me via my ears.I loved you took you everywhere always took delicate care told all them haters handle with care.you were mine we had a bond so unique,sometimes because of your contents I was called a freak.I put too on too much pressure,made you tired,scratched you beyond repair,upgrade people would say and I'd just stare.I miss you although in a way your still near.it happened to us,our worst fear.Do it one more time give me that warmth that I knew all to well many moons ago,you in the background me at the window.I loved you too much played you too many times.I'll box you up put you away rememba you tought me how to be free.the pieces of my broken cd--lolz wrote that in primary school...


----------



## QuE-dAwEiRd1

My first heartbreak gosh 16years ago-----you broke my heart in two,you took away my smile only for a while.now I realize I can beat you at your own game,so why play the game if you don't know the rule.boy I really loved you and I still do,but the day you played my that love just wouldn't do,why plAy,betray took me for a fool thought I wasn't cool,baby boy think twice this chick aint playin no more nice,guess you don't know me so its time to learn with this chick u gonna get your fingers burned,you messed me up now its my turn,bring it on let the fire burn.I'm not innocent I'm careless and wild,doing what I can,breaking what I must.beacause of you I say fuck trust.so let me put it mild go make one if u wanna b with a child,coz what you see isn't always what you get,you dated a girl messed up and hitched watch your back look out for this bitch


----------



## laudanum

Death permeates life;
there is no escape.
This meaningless strife, 
this self-induced rape...

But why the hell would one venture into all the superfluous particulars?
Thank god for serotonin and norepinephrine reuptake inhibitors!


----------



## Bigsammy610

Triple cups of actavis I'm a drug activist


----------



## Nixiam

Pay me a visit
Give you an absence


----------



## Bigsammy610

Nixiam said:


> Pay me a visit
> Give you an absence



Hell yeah haha


----------



## Bigsammy610

Been gettin faded so long its a habit
I've been shootin dope and poppin zans like a savage
Shorty lookin good I hope I can get my dick up
Dufflebags full of cash like we did a stick-up


----------



## Troubadour

*The Four Anchors*

In the shallow 
where two seas meet 
There stood by me that night 
an angel of God
Where sailors are broken 
by the violence of waves
We dropped four anchors
 and prayed for day to come
A viper came out
 because of the heat 
It escaped the sea
 on a skiff 
We found our brothers 
and stayed seven days
Justice wouldn't
 let it live

Disclaimer: All of these verses have been extracted from the Book of Acts in the Bible, and recomposed to form this poem.


----------



## Troubadour

Kept in a shell in the shallow sea 
Is the treasure maps missing key 
It unlocks the secret within the dream 
And serenades the sirens to sleep


----------



## KingOfWessex

Your beautiful, absolutely perfect, i love you and you deserve it,
Sorry if i come across a little soppy , cupid shot me you totally got me even when your moody and snotty
Good and the bad, happy and sad, calm and mad ill be a good lad, best you ever had 
I will endeavour to keep you protected and respected the basics expected, even if life's hectic you will never be neglected
So let you of any doubt or suspicion and lets make it our mission to use a little wisdom and always listen to each others position 
It will never be perfect, but it wont be far off, so those who scoff can just fuck off ,
I truly love you , adore you in buckets so never think fuck it doubt my love and chuck it,
Whatever the weather, pain or pleasure, forever together with a love to treasure that they could never measure


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Fuck off out of my garden 
and let my dead things grow
Fuck out of my mayhem as you already know
The plans and schemes and aims and seeds
that I have failed to sow


----------



## theredgiant

*Nasty ass poet*

My mind is as clean as sewer streams
Wet dreams are mandatory
If you wear panties you're boring
If you wear a bra you're flawed
My back welcomes your claws
Just because you are sexy
I bow and yield
Then you bow and I show my skills
I'm corrupt
Keep your love I want your obsession
And don't get mad if I cum in 60 seconds
It's your fault you should not have smelled so good
And been so soft
Every single thing about you gets me off
Like how small your feet are
The anti-symmetry of your breasts
The size of your waist
The softness of your legs
Normalcy doesn't live here
But I can promise convulsions and big tears
Broken finger nails
Strained vocal cords
Sore back and flashbacks
I don't care if you showered 
I have to have that


----------



## theredgiant

Corrupted and disgusting
My mind is as clean as sewer streams
Wet dreams are mandatory
Turned on by small feet and soft skin
Demon posessed I dare you to stare
I declare underwear banned
Bras unauthorized
Open thighs open eyes
Don't tap out
My house is a den of pleasures
Where flaws are forgotten
And conscioussness becomes rotten
With images not appropriate to describe
So intense
Afterwards it's okay to just die
Knowing the pleasures of life could never match these
Proud to show off your bruised neck and scratched knees
Broken finger nails
Hoarse voice
Beware all who enter therein
Make your choice
Your boyfriend will be boring forevermore
Ignored by your husband
The stress of life become nothing
Escape normalcy
Enter ecstacy
Climax that causes sleep
I'll be waiting in your dreams
To give you more of what you never knew existed
I'm not only good I'm consistent


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Why are you so mean Mylene?
What makes you hate me?
I'm not asking for bonhomie
Just 'hello' on the phone would do
instead of.........
..............silence

Tomorrow, when I ring your extension
to put through a call from your dad, your fiancee
bank about pay-roll, Satan for his soul
I may just fuck with convention and meet your silence
.............with silence


----------



## Kl519

Holy fuck, today has been one of the worst days in my entire life.  Everything makes more sense now.  I can't believe this.  I could feel it and it was too fucking real.  So much suffering.  If some of that is really 100% true, then I'm lost myself.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

Down the black road once I saw
This marvelous face of yours
So dark ointed was your plow
Like distant space and source

Metal abundant, Mars at streams
The sun was set alone
Like something put out one's dreams
Stormy was the sea at dawn!

New antennas shout strange warnings
Even flowers green follow
As if they knew the waiting strings
For those who seek and those who sow

Hot petals go plain awry
Until the set is to the stone
For that strange metal has to fly
And has to love thy darkest throne!


----------



## JahSEEuS

I've felt the love of your soul embrace
Before I even knew You existed.
We were // Before time // Outside of space 
Forever Grateful you risked it
To stick with me through this Place

----------------------------------------------------

Her face appears
as if the universe unfolded
tucked in on itself
and tuckered out

another mind lost in the strange
lands of ether and candy trips
plasticine realities un-meld 
a seriousness I've never held

Sitting on the hill
watching the music move the clouds
possibly the other way around
Sight before sound 
Movements abound

thoughts unravel
begin a travel
through corridors of past memories
pissed away fortunes and loves


----------



## Slickways

All suspicion arrise, the truth misconstrewed and twisted into lies. Darkness around you, careful how you play, souls trapped and tormented, facing battles everyday. If your not on the chain, your the next to be took, gripping you tightly while manuevering the hook. 

Few will escape, barely with there lives, hypnotizing demons continue onward in the fight. The pathway is open, but not just any person can cross, the one who bears the key to the realms once thought lost. Master of the sanctum, thou must bow down to his knee, for he is the one ruler, charming soaring his world with wide wings. 

That's the end plz give me feedback im 19 i have true passion for poetry let me kno i want the truth dont sugercoat it plz


----------



## sigmond

A biochemical cretin, exhibiting abnormal psychological temperament and marauding slothfully on the fringes of existence.

Unconscious anger enveloping, permeating his being; a look of melancholy from furrow to chin. 

Nausea..


----------



## Jabberwocky

The anger and pain
always lead to the need
for someone to blame
which will only succeed
in breeding the same
and serving to feed
the soul-searing flame
and sowing its seed
in the cracks of my brain
to grow unimpeded
and fill me with shame
I let fear and animosity
become my introduction
to a toxic curiosity
and love of self-destruction.


----------



## freedom rings

The hollow void permeating with light
Darkness enshrouded chasm of agony 
Being violently penetrated by the Source Energy

Devil no more

Goodness embraced

(Sorry I was going to try something much "better" but didn't have it in me, don't usually do this type of stuff, but gave it a shot rather than just walking out of the thread)


----------



## dipitch

this is very whimsical but here goes nothing:

today I pooped a heart-shaped turd
I pulled it out and put it first
into the sun to let it dry
pinned on my wall it looks so fly


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I once met a man, who lived in a van, and dropped acid like it was his job.
He had no plan, he shat in a can, and was in the italian mob.
He was black and tan, liked eating pecans, and occasionally corn on the cob.
A jimi hendrix fan, hater of japan, he was the one who dropped the a-bomb.


----------



## Specified

Done when I was younger about fourteen 
i'm creating forces blown out of proportion, your lyrics are like your life deported and orphaned.

I'm rearranging the timetable of the train which carries thought, it is now scheduled to arrive sooner than it aborts.


----------



## Specified

Once again done when I was younger. Too fried to come up with anything now lol.

By the time i'm thirty I think i'll retire, cause i'm gettin' more deals than that fool Eddie Mcguire
People wanna step in my shoes, not knowin' they been in poo and urine
You heard it on the grapevine, nah it's the truth
They've been in more shit than Babe Ruth's boots
Leavin' you off course, cut off your child support
see you in court, the date is for the fourth
No laws gonna stop me, none ever have before
Not even red lights, I put pedal to the floor
Of course the look on your face is sure to be priceless
You've had more work done on it than Jacko has to remain his whitest
Your girl looks familiar, freakier than most hoes
I coulda sworn she in them $2 peep shows


----------



## Specified

My style is like a game of truth, minus the dare,
C'mon let's be truthful your rhymes were posted from where?
I'm less than likely to take a liking to your likelihood, Unlike the likeliest person to take a liken would
Leave you in pieces, cut up and left speechless
Your a stick like a tree in summer that turns leafless
Try to perceive this, just try to understand it
Your lyrics lack direction like fingers on prosthetic hand mitts
Sit down and revise this, in a claustrophobic room
I watch as you concede defeat like caricatures in cartoons
Go back and re word, add some alliteration
Your punches fall short like fake Gangster altercations
Even if your shit was braille I wouldn't be feelin' it
Blind people so offended that they be concealin' it
I captivate audiences with dauntless composure
Onlookers are assured as I single handedly expose ya
Deface and explode ya, til you capitulate
Leave you ashamed like fisherman claimin' tax on fish rebates


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I admit that i'm far more fucked up than i let off. 
And i have been letting off a lot.
It's not that easy.
Being me.

I also admit that everything's about me.
I can't help this at all.
It's crippling.
It kills.

I admit that i like patterns and symmetry.
Also cool word placement.
Something like this.
That looks neat.

I admit that i have nothing to live for.
I don't respect life in general.
Not mine nor others.
And it's a pain.

I admit that i have nothing interesting to say.
Only surface level knowledge. 
About nothing.
At all.

I admit that i belong in a straight jacket.
For i am a ticking time bomb.
And i can't control it.
Maybe i need help.

I admit that i was raised pretty well.
I had a good family.
I got all i wanted.
Yet still failed.

I admit i'm addicted to crystal meth.
I absolutely love stimulants.
Even though i binge.
It's all the same.

I admit that i hope people read this.
In hopes of being understood.
As i never really am.
And it hurts.

I admit Captain Heroin is a sweety pie.
And i hope the best for him.
Because he is sweet..
Like a pie..


----------

